# Introducing Gloworm X2 - New Dual XM-L LED light system



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Vag (Vaggelis) coming from Greece and together with Bruce from Gloworm Performance Products ( formely Gloworm Lites) in New Zealand we have been working since last August in order to design from scratch and produce with the highest standards a new Bike Light. We call our initiative Gloworm Manufacturing and we are more than proud to introduce to you our latest project.....

Its name is Gloworm X2 and it is a dual XM-L that produces 1200 lumens. We have finished testing and we are about to launch the X2 just before New Year.

Presale will start pretty soon and more information will be posted here.

Take a close look at our teaser photo and focus on the size/ lumen rate.
Also you can read a small review of our light here. We showed our first (not-anodized) prototype at "on your Bike Expo" in New Zealand. Feel free to check the link following for first impressions of riders who saw it live.

On Your Bike - Day 2 | Spoke Magazine

Please treat this post as a soft opening. More and more information and details (including beamshots) will be available soon.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Vag, it's been a while,(hopefully the same Vag). Your X-2 looks like a slightly bigger and brighter version of the Piko. Your 1200 lumen claim, is this a claim that will be supported in the real world, as opposed to say, 850 true lumens after losses? The piko is limited due to it's size, but looks like your design will allow the Xm-L's to be driven a little harder. Do you have the output settings figured out yet? Anyway, looks good!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

indebt said:


> Hey Vag, it's been a while,(hopefully the same Vag). Your X-2 looks like a slightly bigger and brighter version of the Piko. Your 1200 lumen claim, is this a claim that will be supported in the real world, as opposed to say, 850 true lumens after losses? The piko is limited due to it's size, but looks like your design will allow the Xm-L's to be driven a little harder. Do you have the output settings figured out yet? Anyway, looks good!!! Cheers!!!


Hello,

Yes the same Vag, but with few more lumen on my brains 

The 1200 Lumen is a claim of real Lumen. We have not used yet an integrating sphere but knowing every single aspect of our light production and spec makes us confident of this number. We have been working hard designing and testing for some time in order to accommodate heat and to achieve high optical efficiency. We drive both LEDs at 2A.

Your guess is right. Slightly bigger than the Piko with the LEDs driven harder.

To give you some idea about the beam: The combination of two optics (narrow and less narrow) gives an all around bright and smooth beam which we did like and do feel proud of. We just hope you'll agree with us once the beamshots are here(and you won't have to wait for long). If you can't wait few hours you can see them in our FB page.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team
Vag

P.s.: InDept, I believe I owe you a hard case waterproof battery since last year. Please PM me with your address. You will receive it with our first batch of lights at around New Year.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks to be another real contender Vag. Nice to hear were talking honest lumens as MTBR members know their stuff lol. Guess it will come with a four cell battery as you wont get much run time on two? Thanx for the battery offer, but i can't double dip here. Chris and i sorted things out and he sent me one already. Thanx again. Cheers!!!


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Very sweet indeed. Loving the light engine and mount design.

Vag, what is the waterproofness specifications as far as IPX ratings go?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello

@Indept
Indeed the default battery will be a 4 pack with high capacity Japanese cells.
It could also work great with a 6 cell battery which we are going to launch before February 2012. It will be compatible with battery packs from other vendors as we use the same connectors.

We are also proud to introduce the Intelligent Mode Technology (IMT)
IMT allows the user to select the programme which is suitable for their application. IMT features 4 programmes - each refined for their use. The 4 programmes are Adventure, Trail, Commuter and Bush. Each programme's settings are different and therefore have different runtimes. The user can easily select the programme on the run with a simple sequence of clicks. For example the trail mode is refined for Mountain Biking and features Low-High-Boost settings, plus super dim for when you are stopped or at the car etc. Now here's the catch - when you are riding you don't want to cycle through off or into super dim mode. With IMT these functions are accessed with long presses of the button.

To give you an example on runtimes in our Boost setting 1200 lumen a 4 cell battery will last for 2.5 hours.
In the High setting 800 lumen a 4 cell battery will run for 4 hours.

@ Chromagftw

IP ratings. 
We have not yet had the light officially tested, however we are 99% confident that the light will satisfy the test for IP67 (we've tried it) and we are 100% sure it will be IP66.

_ For those who don't know IP ratings are as follows: IP65 Protected against low pressure jets of water from all directions - limited ingress. IP66 Protected against temporary flooding of water, e.g. for use on ship decks - limited immersion permitted.IP67 Protected against the effect of immersion between 15 cm and 1 m_

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Really interested in what you've described and am about to order a Lupine Piko, but if the details are right this might be a better option for me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very interesting. Now all we need is more info on the mounting set-up as well as those beam pics. Any idea on how much ( U$D ) these will sell for (?) and how much the lamp head alone will cost?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

_ Gloworm are offering pre-order specials on this thing at $199 (retail will be around $239)_

From On Your Bike - Day 2 | Spoke Magazine


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Hi Vag, glad all is going well for you. The light looks very interesting and promising to be use as a helmet light. I was looking forward to the Magicshine MJ880 but this one also caught my curiosity.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

looks really good - several people on the DIY forum have similar form factor lights and they work well. The lumen claim sounds reasonable too, given that the theoretical output for 2 XM-Ls at 2A is ~1500lm. That'll make for a perfect helmet light - my 2 XM-Ls at 1.5A is great, 2A would be even better 

What are the mounting options?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Batas said:


> _ Gloworm are offering pre-order specials on this thing at $199 (retail will be around $239)_
> 
> From On Your Bike - Day 2 | Spoke Magazine


Hello

@Batas - It gets even better, what you have pointed out there is actually NZD, this works out at about USD$150-155. Our website (which will be launched on Friday) is based in NZD so remember to change the currency at the bottom left of the page to ensure you are working in what is right for you.

@Cat-man-do We'll have some beam shots up for everyone very soon. All I can say at the moment is that the beam is very smooth with no hot spot, its about 23deg with very nice colour temperature.

@Colleen C - Glad all is well with you to. 

@matthewmuppet and Cat-man-do - I have attached some 3D CAD drawings of the X2 with both the bar and helmet mount options. A lot of testing was done to ensure each option was simple, effective and most of all - secure. The bar mount (CNC machined and attached using an o-ring) is designed to sit over the stem and can be rotated forward for a lower profile (please excuse the missing screws!). The helmet mount (also CNC machined) is attached using velcro or cable ties, simple but effective. Finally the mounts are atttached to the lamp head using a specially designed screw (not pictured) and an o-ring bearing surface (an o-ring either side of the mount where the screw goes through), which allows the light to be swiveled without loosening the screw. Additionally the light head does not move about when riding over even the roughest terrain (bar or helmet mounted).

Real photos of mounst will also be posted soon :thumbsup:


















Greets

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team,
Vag


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

I will be watching this closely. Was going to order a Piko. Waiting for beam shots and if possible some shots against the new Piko.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*It's good.*

I've held the prototype light in my hand. I was out last night helping take beam shot comparisons and I was pretty darned impressed with the light. Really good mix of spill and throw. No noticeable hotspot. Nice warm color. Good thermal management, so the light can handle the amps. I've seen the mounts too and they are pretty trick. I think you guys are gonna like this light.

I have no comercial connection with Gloworm. I got involved because I was buying some batteries off them and we got talking about my Revolver light, which some may remember from the DIY forum about a year ago. I had planned to put it into production but was finding it all a bit too difficult, and it was really expensive to produce. A single barrel Revolver (running a LuxRC board at 1.1amp) is a theoretical 1100 lumens and the X2 is noticeably brighter with more spill, so I reckon the 1200 lumen claim is bang on.

A lot of bang for your buck right here folks!

b.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

cue003 said:


> I will be watching this closely. Was going to order a Piko. Waiting for beam shots and if possible some shots against the new Piko.


Hello,

The beamshots will be up very soon, however we don't have a Piko to do any comparisons with.....yet. Initially we'll compare with our Gloworm Lite (Gemini Titan - P7 D bin version) this should give you a good idea of how bright the X2 really is. Size wise the X2 is a little larger and slightly heavier than the Piko.

We'll get those shots up soon and some of the prototype mounted.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team,
Vag


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

This all sounds really great . . . my concerns are related to reliability and service if something breaks.

Also interested in seeing the battery . . . is this going to be a feasible helmet light with the battery mounted on the helmet?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello 007

Regarding service and warranty, we have a great reputation in New Zealand for service and honoring warranty repair/replacement. You can see our facebook page for evidence of this. Having our manufacturing based is Asia means we can deal with service/warranties from 2 locations plus we are currently working on Distributors in Australia and the US.

Our warranty is based around getting you back riding as soon as possible. Any obvious manufacturing defects are honored immediately without question. Other defects that occur will be dealt with swiftly.

With reliability you can be assured that all products are manufactured with the highest standards in mind and tested well before send to market. Our circuitry and housing/mount is designed in New Zealand (not China) - I can vouch for the hours Bruce has spent in front of the computer! Both the housing and mounts are made from a 6061 Aluminium Alloy for strength and longetivity.

Batteries will be a hard case, soft feel, IP65 (min) 4 cell battery - with power indicator. It will be moulded to fit naturally around a bicycle frame or stem. (pics to follow soon). It will be possible to mount to the helmet using the supplied velcro however it will be heavier than the Piko's 2 cell battery. We are considering a 2 cell battery version, however at max power of 2A you would be looking at a runtime of 1.25 - 1.5hrs depending on cells. It is not totally out of the question.

@ 007 I hope that answers your question?

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team,
Vag


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks, Vag. It does help. I'd be very interested in a 2-cell battery that is designed for helmet use. A 4-cell I think would be much too big.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

*Heat...*

14+ watts in a package only "slightly" bigger than the Piko. Ouch.

I'd say "working hard to accommodate the heat" is an understatement.

The shops that are building/assembling these have to be working for pennies on the hour. It just boggles the mind.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

pethelman said:


> 14+ watts in a package only "slightly" bigger than the Piko. Ouch.
> 
> I'd say "working hard to accommodate the heat" is an understatement.
> 
> The shops that are building/assembling these have to be working for pennies on the hour. It just boggles the mind.


Thermal management is the most difficult aspect of any small light build, but I think some of the big companies under-drive their lights in their heat related paranoia. These XML leds can be driven up to 3amps (with a lot of heat being generated at the driver) and the prototype does go up to that, but curiously the output is not noticeably better than running them at 2 amps. I was holding this in my hand at 2 amps in still air for quite some time and it never got close to being too hot to touch. If I tried that with my Revolver it would burn my hand, and yet, in real world usage on the bike my lights never get more than warm to the touch. Bruce tells me the production light has considerably more fin area, so more surface area, and better cooling.

So seriously, heat isn't going to be any sort of problem whatsoever.

b.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

bshallard said:


> Thermal management is the most difficult aspect of any small light build, but I think some of the big companies under-drive their lights in their heat related paranoia. These XML leds can be driven up to 3amps (with a lot of heat being generated at the driver) and the prototype does go up to that, but curiously the output is not noticeably better than running them at 2 amps. I was holding this in my hand at 2 amps in still air for quite some time and it never got close to being too hot to touch. If I tried that with my Revolver it would burn my hand, and yet, in real world usage on the bike my lights never get more than warm to the touch. Bruce tells me the production light has considerably more fin area, so more surface area, and better cooling.
> 
> So seriously, heat isn't going to be any sort of problem whatsoever.
> 
> b.


Not doubting the experience that you had with the prototype in any way whatsoever; however, my experiences may allow me to arrive at a slightly different conclusion.

Managing heat is ALL about getting as much of the electrically generated power in the form of heat out to the outside world as efficiently as possible. We know that the light burns at least 14 watts on high, probably pushing 15 watts.

With the very low thermal mass of the light, I can speak from experience that at those power levels with no air flow, the case should reach an equilibrium state in only a few minutes. I'm talking 2 or 3. If it never got hot to the touch during a longer time than that, then there are only a few possible conclusions:

1. There is a high thermal resistance somewhere in the series path from the emitter to the outside world (surface of the case), and the LEDs are getting ridiculously hot.

2. There was a thermal detection scheme being used in the controller that very quickly throttled the light back to much lower power levels, more on the order of 5 or 6 watts to achieve the "not very hot" feeling for an extended amount of time in still air.

3. The laws of thermodynamics were momentarily suspended... Ok, kidding.

But seriously, if the prototype was indeed running at 14 watts, then I would contend just the opposite. Namely that it was doing a very poor job of managing the heat and that your "Revolver" was superior in that respect. The fact that your light, which got so hot while sitting still, was only warm to the touch while moving means exactly that it was doing an excellent job of moving the heat away from the internal electronics and into the ambient air.

Clearly, there is something about that prototype test that we don't know. The need to add "considerable" heat transfer surface area in the production model means that the deficiency was "caught" before they went into production and has been attempted to be remedied. Make no mistake about it, 15 watts in a package this small is a serious engineering challenge. Repeated over-temperature stresses on electrical components is a slow killer. Those "overly paranoid" companies are in essence building long term value into their products with more conservative designs. It's exactly analogous to the top-fuel dragster vs. daily driver scenario. By golly you can get 15000 horsepower out of an engine and go 300 mph at the end of a quarter mile, but you'll have to rebuild the engine at the end of it. Or you can rebuild the engine after a considerably less exciting 300000 miles.

You have also noticed the very real effect that our eyes do not perceive increases in brightness in a "linear" fashion. (Same thing goes for our ears by the way). The necessary increase in electrical power is EXPONENTIAL in order to produce meaningful increases in brightness for a given source of light. It's easy to see the difference between say 600 and 1200 lumens, but once you're at 1200, you've got to pour on some serious power to have that next big jump up. Furthermore, I would argue that 1200 lumens from any one source of light is enough. Just stop right there with a reasonably shaped beam and you'll be a happy camper. 1000 to 1200 real lumens over a 20 to 25 degree round beam is about the tipping point. Beyond that, if you want to add more lumens, they are most effectively added over a wider area or in a separate light, like a helmet light. Companies that are trying to push the lumen numbers up to 3000 from a single light are just shooting themselves in the foot with regard to real world performance... there, I said it.

Take everything I just said as strictly my opinion. Not claiming to be the authority on someone else's light. If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, then Lupine should considered themselves highly flattered indeed, yet again, by this light.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Nice to see all the comments coming.
I would like to make some clarifications when it comes to thermal management:

1. Our surface area is more than 1 square inch per watt. According to our design engineer this is enough for thermal management. This is a fact that has been also confirmed during our tests.

2. The whole build is Aluminum and there is no high thermal resistance inside the light. We would never do this as it is obvious to everybody how bad excessive heat is for the life of the light.

On Behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

pethelman said:


> Not doubting the experience that you had with the prototype in any way whatsoever; however, my experiences may allow me to arrive at a slightly different conclusion.
> 
> Managing heat is ALL about getting as much of the electrically generated power in the form of heat out to the outside world as efficiently as possible. We know that the light burns at least 14 watts on high, probably pushing 15 watts.
> 
> ...


I have considered your opinion, and concluded that you are wrong.

Just so it is understood, I went along to where Bruce was planning to snap some beam shots because I was curious about the how a 2up XML light would compare to my 2200 lumen set-up. Mostly because I was toying with the idea of building a 4xml helmet set-up (for my own personal use). Unlike a lot of people, I don't give a crap how heavy a battery I have to carry. I just want stupid amounts of light in front of me from the smallest, lightest possible package. I actually use a second double Revolver on my bars, so quite often I'm rocking 4400 theoretical lumens. 
XMLs seem to be the way people are going these days. There are plenty of double and triple XML builds on the DIY forum, along with some quads too, and some big big light being put out. I was feeling a bit behind the times with my XPG based set-up.

You make it sound like there is some secrecy going on, but I was just giving my experience as an impartial bystander. I don't have a horse in this race, and I wouldn't buy one, because I only use lights I make myself. I run mine way closer to the edge in terms of watts per gram/surface area... whatever. I thought the X2 was a good light. It didn't dim down while we had it running. I would have noticed. My Revolvers get hot when standing still because they are really really small. They genuinely need consistent air-flow to keep cool, and when I'm not moving, I turn them down to stop them overheating.
This X2 has more mass than my light and more surface area and it appears to me to handle the heat with no problems.

Compared to a single barrel Revolver, it is bigger, heavier, brighter, has a better beam pattern and is MUCH cheaper.

That's a real world observation.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello again,

Here come some beamshots on boost mode. The photos are taken following the mtbr settings so you can have an apples to apples comparison with similar photos posted on this site.

As mentioned before comparison photos are soon to come.
Here you can see an "open space" photo and a trail photo.
Please pay attention to the tiny white tin on the ground (present in both photos). We use it as a distance marker.

In the open space photo:
Tin is at 25 meters distance. Trees in background is at 60 meters distance.

In the trail photo:
Tin is at 15 meters distance.

Enjoy!
On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team 
Vag


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

bshallard said:


> I have considered your opinion, and concluded that you are wrong.
> 
> Just so it is understood, I went along to where Bruce was planning to snap some beam shots because I was curious about the how a 2up XML light would compare to my 2200 lumen set-up. Mostly because I was toying with the idea of building a 4xml helmet set-up (for my own personal use). Unlike a lot of people, I don't give a crap how heavy a battery I have to carry. I just want stupid amounts of light in front of me from the smallest, lightest possible package. I actually use a second double Revolver on my bars, so quite often I'm rocking 4400 theoretical lumens.
> XMLs seem to be the way people are going these days. There are plenty of double and triple XML builds on the DIY forum, along with some quads too, and some big big light being put out. I was feeling a bit behind the times with my XPG based set-up.
> ...


Fair enough... I apologize for making it sound like there was some secrecy going on. Certainly not my intention. Given your description of your much smaller light, the marked differences certainly sound reasonable.

My conclusions were based largely on my experience with a light that I build with a very similar lumen output and similar wattage. Total mass and dimensions look reasonably similar, but I have over 2 square inches per watt due to some extreme fin machining (not cheap by the way). I use some of the highest performance thermal epoxy on the market (Arctic Alumina) to bond the LED boards directly to the 1-piece black anodized housing. And with only 12 watts dissipated in the LEDs (~14 total system power), I can get the case up to about 120 degF in 6 minutes in free air before the somewhat conservative 60degC thermal limit kicks in. 120 degF is a good bit more than barely warm feeling. If you're talking 10 minutes or more in your hand at the stated 2 amp drive (approximately 15 watts total system power) in still air and it's barely warm to the touch, then color me amazed. I'm obviously missing something, I just can't figure out what it is. Oh well. Cheers.

Oh, and for what it's worth I notice from post #1 to post #12 about a 2x increase in the finned surface area. Does that mean the CAD image is the production version and the color image is the prototype that you were holding?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> 1. Our surface area is more than 1 square inch per watt. According to our design engineer this is enough for thermal management. This is a fact that has been also confirmed during our tests.


 I am a big fan of small and lightweight helmet lights as my 50+ year old neck has a hard enough time just keeping the old noggin up near the end of a ride. My experience shows that 1 sq. in. per Watt is sufficient as long as you have a moderate flow of fairly cool air. To my memory my microlights are among the smallest, lightest builds posted on MTBR. My latest is <27 grams with mount for dual XPGs with Regina reflectors. It has ~6 sq. in. area and ~6W of heat to deal with. It gets hot. In my garage at 11C air temp it levels off at 64C in ~20 minutes. I did not chart the temp rise over time, but it did most of the gain in the first few minutes. For me this is acceptable. If I am stopped for any amount of time I turn it to low. For a more casual user this might not be a good setup. IMO lights like this gloworm or other small high power lights are like light XC race wheels. Not everyone can or should use them. They might need a bit more care and they may not last as long as something bigger and heavier.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Please pay attention to the tiny white tin on the ground (present in both photos). We use it as a distance marker.
> 
> In the open space photo:
> Tin is at 25 meters distance. Trees in background is at 60 meters distance.
> ...


Thanks for the photos but I see nothing that I can clearly ID as a white tin. A bigger marker would have been better. A 16oz soda bottle works well as distance markers. I've used the 16oz Pepsi bottles with silver labels that show up real well. Leave a little water in the bottle to give the bottle more weight. Really helps if there is some wind. It also looks as though you didn't use a tripod which really would have helped to make the photos clearer.

I really did want to comment more about the photos but since I can't say for certain where the tin is there is no point.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

pethelman said:


> Fair enough... I apologize for making it sound like there was some secrecy going on. Certainly not my intention. Given your description of your much smaller light, the marked differences certainly sound reasonable.
> 
> My conclusions were based largely on my experience with a light that I build with a very similar lumen output and similar wattage. Total mass and dimensions look reasonably similar, but I have over 2 square inches per watt due to some extreme fin machining (not cheap by the way). I use some of the highest performance thermal epoxy on the market (Arctic Alumina) to bond the LED boards directly to the 1-piece black anodized housing. And with only 12 watts dissipated in the LEDs (~14 total system power), I can get the case up to about 120 degF in 6 minutes in free air before the somewhat conservative 60degC thermal limit kicks in. 120 degF is a good bit more than barely warm feeling. If you're talking 10 minutes or more in your hand at the stated 2 amp drive (approximately 15 watts total system power) in still air and it's barely warm to the touch, then color me amazed. I'm obviously missing something, I just can't figure out what it is. Oh well. Cheers.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth I notice from post #1 to post #12 about a 2x increase in the finned surface area. Does that mean the CAD image is the production version and the color image is the prototype that you were holding?


Yeah, I saw you light build on the beamshot thread.I think I may have accidentally given you the impression it didn't heat up. It did. But if I can hold a light in still air for more than a few minutes without burning my hand then I reckon it's fine for sale to the general public. Up to the point it's uncomfortable to hold it's merely warm. I define hot as when you can't hold onto it anymore. Not very scientific I admit, but there you go.

I don't know the answer to that last question.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Waiting to hear about inputs once they hit the US. From there this could be my next light and so far this light looks to be a great investment. Cat-man-do the tin is located with the third grade arrow.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

@ Cat man do

I have added a red dot on both photos just where the Tin is.

Hope it is more clear now. Looking forward to read your analysis.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team 
Vag


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Vag, thanks for the website ordering update. Appreciate it.

I am curious as to how the remote access will work. Say one was to run the x2 on the hemlet with battery pack in pack of camel back. Is there an option to run the setup without remote switch and basically power on/change mode/power off from the light head itself? It would be great to get a view shot of the switch section on light engine...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> @ Cat man do
> 
> ...


Vag, Thanks for that clarification. As to the "Open" photo: Basically the light looks to throw only about 25 meters ( 82ft. )...unless at that point the road drops down a hill and you can't see further. If it does indeed throw only 25 meters that would compare to the current offerings sold by Magicshine ( MJ-872 ) and Bikeray ( BR IV ). Personally I was hoping for a little more usable throw. Now if the over-all beam pattern was not quite as bright/wide but threw to say, 150 ft. then you have something worth moving up to. Perhaps if you used different ( tighter )optics or perhaps one of the current optics and one reflector you could reach a more happy medium. With the current setup I wouldn't plan to use this as a helmet lamp but it would make a darn good bar setup especially if you already have a good thrower on the helmet.

*Chomagftw* wrote:


> I am curious as to how the remote access will work. Say one was to run the x2 on the hemlet with battery pack in pack of camel back. Is there an option to run the setup without remote switch and basically power on/change mode/power off from the light head itself? It would be great to get a view shot of the switch section on light engine...


Are these being sold with a remote?? I must of missed that somehow. Is this true?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Chomagftw* wrote:
> 
> Are these being sold with a remote?? I must of missed that somehow. Is this true?


Cat, we know you love your remotes! 

I believe remote is inclusive:

GLOWORM Lites - Company - Auckland, New Zealand - Store | Facebook


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Vag, Thanks for that clarification. As to the "Open" photo: Basically the light looks to throw only about 25 meters ( 82ft. )...unless at that point the road drops down a hill and you can't see further. If it does indeed throw only 25 meters that would compare to the current offerings sold by Magicshine ( MJ-872 ) and Bikeray ( BR IV ). Personally I was hoping for a little more usable throw. Now if the over-all beam pattern was not quite as bright/wide but threw to say, 150 ft. then you have something worth moving up to. Perhaps if you used different ( tighter )optics or perhaps one of the current optics and one reflector you could reach a more happy medium. With the current setup I wouldn't plan to use this as a helmet lamp but it would make a darn good bar setup especially if you already have a good thrower on the helmet.
> 
> *Chomagftw* wrote:
> 
> Are these being sold with a remote?? I must of missed that somehow. Is this true?


Hello,

@ Cat-man-do I guess the picture is a bit deceiving. The path does drop away at the point where the red dot is. We will post some 'flat' trail/open space photos on Sunday night (NZ time) with a professional setup that will indicate the throw a little better. We compared with the Bikeray III (3 x XPG) and the X2 was superior. You should see usable throw out to about 35-40m (115-130ft). I guess it also depends on where you aim the light during such photographs.

In regards to the remote switch. Please do not confuse this with a wireless switch. The remote switch is remote from the light head. It is optimised for bar and helmet use so it can be mounted in the same place as the thumb for the rear derailleur shifter or on the side of the helmet. The cable splits just after it leave the housing - 1 wire going to the switch, 1 wire going to the battery. At this stage there is no switch on the light itself.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team
Vag


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Maybe we can start reporting how bright lights are in "glow worms"?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> @ Cat-man-do I guess the picture is a bit deceiving. The path does drop away at the point where the red dot is. We will post some 'flat' trail/open space photos on Sunday night (NZ time) with a professional setup that will indicate the throw a little better. We compared with the Bikeray III (3 x XPG) and the X2 was superior. You should see usable throw out to about 35-40m (115-130ft). I guess it also depends on where you aim the light during such photographs.
> 
> ...


Okay, hopefully the better picture will be more revealing. Anyway you can include a photo of the remote? I would like to see what these things look like.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, hopefully the better picture will be more revealing. Anyway you can include a photo of the remote? I would like to see what these things look like.


Hello

Well as it happens the rain has spoiled our progress on getting some more beam shots. Keep watching they will be soon, plus some of the remote swtich.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team
Vag


----------



## Repo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Led Temp*

I looked through this thread, but didn't see the tint. 
Anyone got info on this.

Thanks


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

Repo said:


> I looked through this thread, but didn't see the tint.
> Anyone got info on this.
> 
> Thanks


I agree. More info on tint needed Vag.

Switch/button is remote or on the housing? I didn't get this. Photos look like it's onboard but description says remote.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello

Well it's great we have so many question and interest in the X2.

I'll answer the questions first then show you the long awaited beam shots.

Also the new website is up and running at www.glowormlites.com!

@ Repo

The LEDs are XML T6 Bin 1B appx 5800k colour temp - you will see this in the beam shots. The colour is not a brilliant white thus allowing the rider to see more detail in the trail.

@ Giant-Lander

The switch is a remote switch, not in the housing.

_(this post has been edited. Old beam shots are deleted as they were of bad quality and not representing our light capabilities and new ones with two beam settings are uploaded in a later post)_

Enjoy!

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team
Vag


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

Paypal sent.
Vag, get those parcels going!
Beam looks a bit too broad but.... we'll see!
Place an integraded battery light as the next project! Maybe triple xpg or dual xm-l....
Tint looks good.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

For me the beam is too floody. Particularly because the smallish size would be good on the helmet. Tighten that baby up some.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> For me the beam is too floody. Particularly because the smallish size would be good on the helmet. Tighten that baby up some.


I agree. They could at least offer a second set of lenses or reflectors. If the Xera lens fit, that would be very, very good.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> For me the beam is too floody. Particularly because the smallish size would be good on the helmet. Tighten that baby up some.


I think we can safely say now that these are designed to be primarily used as bar lights. That much is clear. If the light really does throw to 130 ft ( 40m ) that wouldn't be too bad but it is hard to judge intensity from the beam photos. Beam tint does look a bit warm. Some people will like that and some won't. The only potential problem I see could lie with the lower power levels. With a beam that wide and with the present beam tint the lower levels might not be as useful as they could be. This however is speculation on my part. We need some *user* beam photos to help widen our perspective.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

I've stayed out of this thread for a wee while, but I thought I'd chime in again briefly. The first set of photos didn't do the light justice at all. I was holding the light while Bruce took the photos, and for whatever reason the camera didn't capture as much light as I was actually seeing in real life, and this particularly applied to the amount of throw. I suspect the second set of shots are still coming up a bit short, and the tint looks greener than I recall seeing in person. It was a pretty warm tint, but compared to a quad XPG light we were also looking at, I thought it was pretty good for making out trail detail.

b.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I would buy this light if they would offer an option for a tighter beam with more reach. I absolutely love remote switches and the size, output, and adjustability on this light are nice. I would have bought a Piko this year, but it just didnt have enough output to replace my Wilma at 1000 lumens. This light has eveything I would want in a helmet light if they just offer the tighter beam. Please do that and you will have a winning package.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

MaximusHQ said:


> I would buy this light if they would offer an option for a tighter beam with more reach. I absolutely love remote switches and the size, output, and adjustability on this light are nice. I would have bought a Piko this year, but it just didnt have enough output to replace my Wilma at 1000 lumens. This light has eveything I would want in a helmet light if they just offer the tighter beam. Please do that and you will have a winning package.


I agree. If you look at the comments, VAG said something about a throw and a flood on the two sides so... if they would offer an additional throw optic or reflector, fthat would be sweet!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Beam shots*

Hello,

Long time no see, as both me and Bruce are working in the last details of the X2. One of these details was added thanks to your feedback. Thank you for that guys!

*Gloworm X2 has now two optics setting: Spot-Flood and Spot-Spot!!!!*

Spot-Flood makes a nice floody beam, the one that you have seen in previous photos, while,

Spot-Spot makes a more tight beam with better throw and still enough flood, especially good for helmet use.

This way we hope that we address all the issues with our beam and that we offer an all around solution.

*Lense Settings*
Basic setting is Spot-Flood and for all preorders an extra Spot Lense will be added* for free* so that you have both options available!
(also for the ones already made)

*Return Policy*
Also please note that a 14 days return in case you do not like the light is applied for all pre orders.

Beamshots
Comparison with Gemini Titan P7-MTBR Settings- Canon G7 (Francois is using Canon G9)
Open space photo with cone at 40m (135ft)
_Please pay special notice to the throw of the Spot-Spot Setting especially in comparison with Titan P7. (look at the trees around the cone)_

Trail photo with cone at 30m (100ft)
_Please pay special attention to the different beam pattern between Spot-Spot and Flood-Spot._

Wall photo is with Flood-Spot lenses just for you to see the beam. Spot-spot does not have such difference in such a short distance.

Enjoy!



























On Behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team 
Vag

P.s: While Bruce was having his coffee today, one of our headlights prototypes was forgotten in the coffee shop. Hopefully no headlight housing photos will leak before Monday....


----------



## insighter (Nov 7, 2006)

*Website?*

Any reported problems with the website? I've tried to access it through the US and haven't been able to connect.
By the way, those beam shots look amazing.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 9, 2011)

I can get to the site fine from the US. A little slow, but it comes up...

Some questions:

1. I really like the hard battery case on the Gemini lights which is a very clean design. Will your hard case be similar? Guess it would be nice to see some actual pictures of the entire kit before investing in the pre-order.

2. Do you have any further indication of an actual ship date? The site appears to be updated to answer this question, mid-Jan.

3. Do you plan to offer any sort of trial period similar to what Gemini does? Being so new, I want to ensure there will not be issues with the initial roll-out. Again, the site has been updated to answer this question. 14-day trial which is great.

New question: Any chance of offering free shipping on the initial roll-out or for pre-orders :thumbsup: I know Gemini did this and I think it helped greatly to get the product in to new hands.

I am excited about the light! Looks very promising...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Good job on offering options on the beam shape. Even with the spot,spot beam there is plenty of flood it appears.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Can I buy just the lighthead, no battery and charger? I have a bunch of geomangear batteries that I'd put to good use with this.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

cdalemike said:


> I can get to the site fine from the US. A little slow, but it comes up...
> 
> On another note, I sent both Vag and Bruce an email with some questions a couple days ago with no reply. Hopefully, this is not an indication of how customer service will be moving forward. I will post the questions here since they appear to monitor:
> 
> ...


Hello,

@cdalemike
Bruce has replied to you. I hope it did not end up in a spam folder (we usually don't spam ). I am forwarding you now. Please check your mails and PM me if it still did not reach you as we'll have to look at it.

Now regarding the questions:

*
Hard case*

Our hard case will be similar to other hard cases in the market. As batteries are all shaped the same there is not much space for creation.

The case is under production so at the moment we can't share any photos with you but for what I am sure is of the high quality, flexible plastic and of a low consumption LED battery level indicators.

*Shipping date
*
We are sure that we will be shipping the first batch before Mid January and confident that it will be at the first week of January.

*Shipping cost*

What we offer is USA shipping (from NY, and this is breaking news) for the first batch and until we get a proper distributor-reseller in the USA. That means that you will avoid all the customs clearance mess and confusions with custom.

Please note that our presale is for 153.35 USD + Shipping for a 1200 Lumen Light, 100% designed by New Zealand engineers and manufactured under Western Management (actually mine  ). To my knowledge and experience this is a very good offer and I hope that you agree with that.

(As always) On Behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> Can I buy just the lighthead, no battery and charger? I have a bunch of geomangear batteries that I'd put to good use with this.


Yes, you can. We'll be adding that option soon and I will inform you by PM.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes, you can. We'll be adding that option soon and I will inform you by PM.


I would be interested in this option as well (provided the Geoman gear is compatible without any customization on my part).

Please PM me, with the light head price only as well. Thanks!


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 9, 2011)

So, the lights will be shipped from NY, interesting. Guess that works out better for us US folks. Would shipping actually be less than the nearly 20$ indicated on the pre-order form then? I am assuming the 20$ was calculated based on overseas to the US rates.

Oh, how about some real pictures of the mounts as promised in your post with the CNC renderings. I assume the bar mount will have some sort of rubber barrier between the mount and bars?

Thanks again Vag and Bruce...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

cdalemike said:


> Vag, I never received the mail and it did not show up in my spam box (although it could have been missed). No worries though and thanks for the forum reply. I am sure others will benefit from the questions answered, so it worked out fine.
> 
> So, the lights will be shipped from NY, interesting. Guess that works out better for us US folks. Would shipping actually be less than the nearly 20$ indicated on the pre-order form then? I am assuming the 20$ was calculated based on overseas to the US rates.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I just PMed you with the mail. I tried to forward you and it bounced. Anyway, it is all answered now here and this is enough.

Mounts

You are right. We promised photos and they are soon to come. For what I can assure you now is the barrier between mount and bars.

Regarding shipping please note that this is an extra service from us until we get a representative which actually costs more than simply shipping with DHL from Shenzhen.

Just to give you an insight we will have to bear SZ-NY shipping, NY to your door shipping, Tax and warehousing fees. I know this is none of your problem but still, I hope you understand why we do keep the shipping in that level and I hope you will agree it is a fair deal.

On Behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice looking light head. I look forward to more picuters of the actual light and battery setup. I'd also be interested in the compatibility of the Geoman batteries as well.

Keeping an eye on this thread :thumbsup:

Thanks for the torture of more lights :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

The connectors of the X2 are the same with most of the lights out there and compatible with Geoman batteries.

We recommend you to only use batteries with high quality cells.

On behalf of the GLoworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Can you post pictures of the actual lighthead? And maybe with something for a size reference? I don't want to see renderings . . .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OO7 said:


> Can you post pictures of the actual lighthead? And maybe with something for a size reference? I don't want to see renderings . . .


I'll second that. I'm still waiting to see what the remote looks like. Hopefully it won't be like the MagicShines. As long as it's not more than 1cm high is should be fine.

Oh and by the way, others are just as curious as to how much a "light head only" will cost. When these are ready for market you might as well post that option in the web menu. Kudo's for making these compatible with standard MS type battery plugs. :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I found the price on their website here:
Gloworm Performance Products - Lighting

It's not on the link you click from the front page so I missed it till just now. $125 NZD = about $96 or $97.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gticlay said:


> I found the price on their website here:
> Gloworm Performance Products - Lighting
> 
> It's not on the link you click from the front page so I missed it till just now. $125 NZD = about $96 or $97.


Thanks gitclay, now all we need is some actual photos of the prototype.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

Here come the long awaited photos. First with the bar mount and second with the helmet mount ( it secures to your helmet with a velcro).

To answer Cat Man Do question:

Switch--> it is 1cm high ( to be precise 1.08cm high).

And some more comments:
1.The side screw will be black and with grips on the head (still on production)so that you can screw and unscrew without using any tool.

2. As you can see the headlight can turn up and down. We have worked out a design that you will be able to adjust your headlight by just using your hand and it will not move from its position however rough the trail is.

3. Button is plastic with rubber to where your finger touch to give you some extra grip when you are about to change mode.

That's all for now, hope you like it.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team , 
Vag

Bar mount:









Helmet Mount:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Looks good! I'd prefer a QR bar mount though over an O-Ring setup


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Appreciate the eye candy Vag.

Light head looks great, I mentioned that before. Spot/flood lens switchability option offering a definite plus also.

Not a big fan of danglies as far as remote switches go however. If this were Burger King and I could have it my way, I'd forgo the remote access and have the power on/off/level up/level down toggle switch on the light head itself. Not too sure how much of a difference design and dimension wise that would make. Having said that, I'm sure there are those who will welcome the offering.

Great to see light companies pushing forth the envelope allowing consumers a much wider product choice compared to a decade back. Exciting times indeed!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Any chance there's a screw hole in the bottom so a magicshine or (insert here) bar mount could be put on it?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> Any chance there's a screw hole in the bottom so a magicshine or (insert here) bar mount could be put on it?


Hello,

Thanks for the feedback.

*@gticlay and OO7* Unfortunately no screw hole for other mounts. The supplied bar mount provides central placement of the light (over the stem) with infinite placement ability. You can place the headlamp from directly above the bar all the way through to below the bar - whatever suits you.

Bruce has personally ridden this design through and over some very rough terrain with no movement. This is based on the tight o-ring mount system. We design the o-ring mounts to be wider therefore creating a wider spread and a stronger hold to the bar. Additionally the mount is held to the housing using 16mm bolt with 2 small o-rings (1 either side of the mount) providing a resistant bearing surface.

*@Chromagftw* I guess the remote will not suit some however to maintain the small size of the light and the necessary cooling the remote option was chosen. The switch length has been optimised to be placed near the shifters or on the side of the helmet - meaning there is no need to remove your hands from the bar.

Soon we will have some direct size comparisons with the Gemini Titan

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team , 
Vag


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

It probably needs the cooling under the light in addition to above with that much light coming out anyway...

I'm pretty excited to see it next to the Titan (or Xera).


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice looking light and I like the options. Can't wait to hear some reviews once it gets into user's hands.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very Nice! Very Nice! Good work on the remote. Like others I might have wanted a screw hole under the light head in case I wanted to use another mount but this looks like it might work right out of the box. My only doubt though centers around just how stable the lamp will be on the bars with the off-set ( O-ring ) mounting. I wouldn't have said that though if this had of been designed with a cam/clamp bar mount but since this is using O-rings it might tend to be a little unstable if the O-ring is not the right size. Not a big issue though because usually I can find O-rings in any hardware store that will work ( * if the stock ones are not tight enough ).

Anyway, I like what I'm seeing. :thumbsup: Looks like you're using optics...cool. Can't wait to see some beam pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Very Nice! Very Nice! Good work on the remote. Like others I might have wanted a screw hole under the light head in case I wanted to use another mount but this looks like it might work right out of the box. My only doubt though centers around just how stable the lamp will be on the bars with the off-set ( O-ring ) mounting. I wouldn't have said that though if this had of been designed with a cam/clamp bar mount but since this is using O-rings it might tend to be a little unstable if the O-ring is not the right size. Not a big issue though because usually I can find O-rings in any hardware store that will work ( * if the stock ones are not tight enough ).
> 
> Anyway, I like what I'm seeing. :thumbsup: Looks like you're using optics...cool. Can't wait to see some beam pics. :thumbsup:


Hello Cat-man-do

You must have missed the new beam shots (link below). Bruce invested in a tripod and used the a Canon G7 camera utilising the MTBR light shoot out settings. The results speak for themselves.

Link to Beam Shot Post

Regarding the o-ring mount, agreed, if the o-ring is the wrong size or a little loose it may be unstable. However with the design width of the where the o-ring hooks onto the mount it creates a wider profile and therefore is more stable. Our tests have yielded very positive results (especially through rock gardens and off steep drops! - so Bruce says!)

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team , 
Vag


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Gloworm, I wish you luck with this light, it looks nice and I want one.

I spent ages and ages making two on my manual mill (one for me and one for my Wife). I now wish I had read this thread when it first began as I have only just found it and could have saved myself lots of time and money.










Good luck, looks like a nice light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello Cat-man-do
> 
> You must have missed the new beam shots (link below). Bruce invested in a tripod and used the a Canon G7 camera utilising the MTBR light shoot out settings. The results speak for themselves.
> 
> Link to Beam Shot Post


Yes, I did miss the photos, thanks. After looking at the beam shots I am very impressed. I think this is the first set-up I've seen in a long time where there is an major difference between the flood/spot and spot/spot set-up. Hopefully I will have some money when these come out as I think I would like one.

*Big question: Are these going to be made so the user can switch out the optics?? If not I'm going to have a hard time choosing the optics I prefer. *


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Big question: Are these going to be made so the user can switch out the optics?? If not I'm going to have a hard time choosing the optics I prefer. *


Hey,

Yes, the optics can be changed by the user. Simply remove the two front screws, drop out the optics and replace them with the desired units. The only thing that will be exposed is the LED board so there is no chance of disrupting the electronics or other workings.

Also remember that with all presales we will be providing a free replacement lens/optic. This option will be available after the presale offer - however it will cost an extra $5USD.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

yetibetty said:


> Hey Gloworm, I wish you luck with this light, it looks nice and I want one.
> 
> I spent ages and ages making two on my manual mill (one for me and one for my Wife). I now wish I had read this thread when it first began as I have only just found it and could have saved myself lots of time and money.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful-looking light.

@Vag, do you intend on producing any raw (uncoloured) light units?


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyhow, paypal sent your way! Any special specials for the preorder clients  or things you'd want a good old Canadian to test out?


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice light! Do you now, how heavy the lighthead with the helmet mount is? The Lupine Piko is supposed to be 54g - I think.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

baymoe said:


> Anyhow, paypal sent your way! Any special specials for the preorder clients  or things you'd want a good old Canadian to test out?


My apology for the spamming. Can you please ensure that my order is shipped with the spot/flood combination as standard with the additional spot optics. I hope I didn't made the mistake of requesting for all spot optics :madman:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

We are more than happy with the positive comments on X2. Exciting times indeed!

To your questions now:

@ baymoe
No mistake done. I just checked. You have 1 flood , 2 spot optics.

Regarding uncoloured lights, we do not plan to produce some in the moment. X2 housing after being produced is sand blasted and anodized. We see this treatment as an important part of our production process as it makes X2 more durable, rigid and abrasion resistive. 

@mrraldos
Sorry for that, but, I do not remember the exact weight by heart now. You will have to wait few hours(8-10) till i get to office tomorrow morning and check it with a scale. I'll be posting back.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team,
Vag


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Vag, Clear anodizing is possible and affords the same protection. However, the black color helps keep the light cool by allowing it to radiate heat better.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Action LED Lights said:


> Vag, Clear anodizing is possible and affords the same protection. However, the black color helps keep the light cool by allowing it to radiate heat better.


How about that rad camo anodizing like Twenty6 and a few other companies are doing?


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

This looks like a great light. I'm currently in Canada. Any chance of shipping here and costs? Would custom fees, etc be including in shipping costs?


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> This looks like a great light. I'm currently in Canada. Any chance of shipping here and costs? Would custom fees, etc be including in shipping costs?


I've made the leap. Will let you know how that goes.

.... from Canada (Toronto)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

baymoe said:


> *I've made the leap*. Will let you know how that goes.
> 
> .... from Canada (Toronto)


....Plus one. The Gloworm X-2 seems to be designed specifically to my own personally preferences. With that in mind it would be totally rude of me not to order one, hence* I's laying me moneys down.*  This lamp appears to do everything I could want a lamp to do other than dance a two step (  )

For the record, those requirements were:
1) user replaceable optics
2) wired remote
3) multiple mode menu
4) the ability to throw a nice long beam pattern
5) off set ( and tilt-able... I think ) mounting
6) runs off a standard MS/BR battery/cable setup
7) reasonable price
8) 14 day, no questions asked return policy

Gloworm did I leave anything out? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....Plus one. The Gloworm X-2 seems to be designed specifically to my own personally preferences. With that in mind it would be totally rude of me not to order one, hence* I's laying me moneys down.*  This lamp appears to do everything I could want a lamp to do other than dance a two step (  )
> 
> For the record, those requirements were:
> 1) user replaceable optics
> ...


Hi All

@Cat-man-do - I don't think you missed anything. I aim was to design a light that covered most of the needs of most users. So I'm glad we've ticked all your boxes. By the way we're currently working on the electronics for the two step :thumbsup:

@matchpoint - Yes we can ship to Canada, it will be $25NZD. Unfortunately the fees/taxes at the border are your responsibility - sorry.

Now, I went out and brought a lux meter in the weekend. Using the approximate mtbr settings for measuring lux I conducted some measurements of the X2 lux output. Setup was as follows (as you'll see in the pics) 10ft x 10ft room, light and meter side by side 5ft from ceiling, ceiling white, walls light colour. Measurement taken 30 sec after light was turned on. (Please note the board was placed on a box to raise it to the correct height).

The result was 126 (MTBR) lux. If we compare that to Francios' table  using the relationship of MTBR Lux x 10 to determine lumens - the X2 puts out 1260 lumens.

As a comprison the last photo is the MTBR Lux generated by the Gemini Titan - 60 Lux










Enjoy - comparison photos/weights coming soon.

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Bruce - Can you show a photo of the lighthead mounted to a helmet? Thanks!


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

I have one concern regarding the mount. My handlebars are curved and I see no way of making left/right adjustments. With the Magic Shine 808 clones I currently have, the mounting is secured to the bottom with a screw. I can always loosen that up and make left/right adjustments. This would pretty much make the light useless for me unless I can point it straight. :nono:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

matchpoint said:


> I have one concern regarding the mount. My handlebars are curved and I see no way of making left/right adjustments. With the Magic Shine 808 clones I currently have, the mounting is secured to the bottom with a screw. I can always loosen that up and make left/right adjustments. This would pretty much make the light useless for me unless I can point it straight. :nono:


Glad I won't have that problem but a good point to make. Another good reason to have a screw hole under the lamp in case you need an alternate mounting solution. The only thing I can suggest might be the Niterider universal off-set mount. You could try gluing a Niterider quick-release clip to underneath the lamp or go the industrial velcro route. I use one of these mounts with a Bikeray IV but the BR does have a bottom screw which makes it easier.

Anyway you can include a photo of your handlebars to show us what you're dealing with?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Glad I won't have that problem but a good point to make. Another good reason to have a screw hole under the lamp in case you need an alternate mounting solution. The only thing I can suggest might be the Niterider universal off-set mount. You could try gluing a Niterider quick-release clip to underneath the lamp or go the industrial velcro route. I use one of these mounts with a Bikeray IV but the BR does have a bottom screw which makes it easier.
> 
> Anyway you can include a photo of your handlebars to show us what you're dealing with?


Hi Guys

Yes I do hear what you are saying. We have reduced the possibility of this problem by designing the bar mount (only 14mm wide at the base) to sit alongside the stem where most bars are flat. The light then centres over the stem thus pointing the light in the correct direction.

We'll post some pics soon of one of our prototypes mounted on the bars and helmet to provide some real world prespective.

In the meantime if 'matchpoint' could post a pic of his bars we could assess how the light would best work.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I use Easton Monkeylite XC carbon bars and a Titec stem. There is no "flat" past the stem. The bars start to sweep up -8mm past the stem and there is .75mm taper in that distance. Single sided NR mounts always put the light angled slightly off center. The solution for me was to make a "bridge" style mount that attaches to both sides of the bar with light in the middle.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

You might be able to simply velcro the light to a magicshine rubberband mount. If it's that light, it shouldn' fly off or anything.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> I use Easton Monkeylite XC carbon bars and a Titec stem. There is no "flat" past the stem. The bars start to sweep up -8mm past the stem and there is .75mm taper in that distance. Single sided NR mounts always put the light angled slightly off center. The solution for me was to make a "bridge" style mount that attaches to both sides of the bar with light in the middle.


dang....8mm isn't much room to work with unless you have the bridge custom made. You could use an extension off the stem like this but it is somewhat bulky.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We have recently had some requests for photos of the X2 mounted on the helmet and bar. So we have used one of our original prototypes to give you an accurate indication of size and profile. Additionally we have added some shots comparing the Gloworm X2 with the Gemini Titan.

(Please ignore the detail of this particular light as it is prototype version 1 - the actual production prototype can be seen here)

So here you go....enjoy!


























Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We have recently had some requests for photos of the X2 mounted on the helmet and bar. So we have used one of our original prototypes to give you an accurate indication of size and profile. Additionally we have added some shots comparing the Gloworm X2 with the Gemini Titan.
> 
> ...


This lamp looks so sweet! I can't wait to get it. Sadly there will likely be snow where I am by mid January so I'm in no real hurry. Besides, I don't really ride in winter too much any more unless I get a really nice day.  . Anyway, this mounting gives the lamp a very clean look which I just love. I just hope it works as well as it looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Very nIce light. I would like to see a comparison to a piko. A p7 Gemini Titan is not really good match to compare it to. Anymore specs on the head unit like beam degree and weight?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Sure is nice looking. I can't decide whether to buy 1 or 2.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see that the helmet mount gets the light low, off the crown of the helmet.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there some sort of non-scratching buffer between the handlebar mount and the bar? Looks like metal on metal in the pictures...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

cdalemike said:


> Is there some sort of non-scratching buffer between the handlebar mount and the bar? Looks like metal on metal in the pictures...


I'm sure there is, but at the VERY least you could just wrap a little innertube around the bar.

Vag and Bruce - I'm curious if you measured your LUX from the Titan as well. It would be nice to know the numbers, same room, same conditions, for comparison.

Also, I really like the rubberband mount that's offset and 'up'. It looks real versatile that you can tilt it forward a bit. One of the biggest problems that I have is a 'fender shadow'. I live in an extremely muddy area so I have to run gigantic fenders (like the THE fender) and this should help to minimize that issue.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello There,

Well it's good to finally get the photos up of the X2 mounted in a real life application. We think it looks great - as do a few of you 

@gticlay - I will get some shots of the P7 Titan Lux measurement tonight (in the same conditions etc). 

@cdalemike - Yes there will be a rubber mounting pad attached to the base of the mount. As the lamp in the picture is the 1st prototype there are few details that were not added before testing.

@anekin007 - Beam angle is specified at 23deg for the spot/flood combo and 20deg for the spot/spot. However the spot/flood seems a little wider as the edges of the beam are 'softer'. In regards to the piko, yes a comparison would be good, but unfotunately we do not have one to compare with yet (a Xera would also be nice to make a comparison with). The comparison between the X2 and the Titan was used as most people can relate to the size of the titan/magicshine 808 etc. Weight wise - there will be scale photos soon. 

Thanks

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Yes I do hear what you are saying. We have _*reduced*_ the possibility of this problem by designing the bar mount


Can we substitute that word with this one - _*eliminated*_ :thumbsup:

Here is one of my bike with similar issues. Other bikes have similar issue. Can't post images or links due to low post count. Copy and Paste please.
img62.imageshack.us/img62/3784/001jgb.jpg
img35.imageshack.us/img35/9534/004guhe.jpg

Btw, the light looks great mounted. Nice and small. Got pictures of what the battery would look like?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Here is a direct MTBR Lux comparison between our old light - Gloworm Lite (Gemini Titan) and the Gloworm X2. Setup as detailed here.










Thanks

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Vag, Bruce,

I have just come to this thread so apologies if this has already been covered but I didn't see it when I read all the posts.

What is the length of the power lead to the battery? I am specifically interested in regard to the helmet mounting option because I wouldn't want to mount a 4-cell battery on my helmet. My existing helmet light uses a 2-cell battery and I put that in my back pocket and run an extension lead to the light.

If the lead isn't long enough for this are you going to offer and extension cable option?

Great light by the way and an almost incredible price!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

The only thing that's really bugging me is the whole non-optional remote thing. I ride in the day and at night so I'm constantly mounting and removing my lights. I can already see the thing getting ripped off of mine.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Vag and Bruce. I am very tempted with what looks like a very nice light. Any Idea on postage cost to the UK ?


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

gticlay said:


> The only thing that's really bugging me is the whole non-optional remote thing. I ride in the day and at night so I'm constantly mounting and removing my lights. I can already see the thing getting ripped off of mine.


Clay, I am pretty sure that perhaps in a version 2 this might become a reality. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

gticlay said:


> The only thing that's really bugging me is the whole non-optional remote thing. I ride in the day and at night so I'm constantly mounting and removing my lights. I can already see the thing getting ripped off of mine.


I have two Lupines that both have remote switches and after each ride I take the bar light off and it has been three years of doing this and never had an issue. So I hope the gloworm light will hold up too. I always take my lights off the bar each time I finish a night ride. The lupines do have a really beefy cable compared to what this cable looks like though. These cables look to be the same as the magicshines which I have one of too and they feel weaker than lupines, but I am still going to buy one of these. The remote switches make the light so much more appealing, even when helmet mounting a light with this switch it makes it much easier to use. If you havent tried a light with one you really need to try it out before condemning it.

If I go out on a 1 hour night ride I adjust my light's brightness several dozen times during the ride and the bar mount especially without ever taking my hand from my grip. Dimming to low as I am about to climb a hill and other times going between 60-100 percent brightness depending on what part of the trail I am on and making these adjustments seamlessly as I ride. I can't imagine riding without remote switches at this point. It would be like not having automatic window controls in my car, sure I could reach across the car and manually roll down the passenger side window, but it wouldnt be convenient and I would do it far less than I wanted to.

Anyway I am going to get this light because it meets my requirements.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Vag here. It has been a while that I did not write. It's a great feeling to see all these positive comments coming.

Let me answer some questions:

@ overthehill
Total length of the battery cable from the housing to the plug is 10cm. An extension cable is provided of course.

@ yetibetty
Bruce has send you a PM some hours ago regarding shipping. Not much difference with the USA one.

@ gticlay and MaximusHQ
Regarding the switch, what MaximusHQ described was the main thought behind our decision. I believe that the first ones who will get the X2 in their hands will be able to give us more feedback after using.

Regarding the cable quality, we have done quite some research here before deciding on the build and what I can tell you for sure is that your cable won't be ripped that easily. We have worked to design our own splitters and stress reliefs that will last for long.

Also note that in the, rare I believe, case of any problem with your cable (or light) our customer service will be there to work out a fast solution. 

On Behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team, 
Vag


----------



## Frede (Dec 7, 2009)

Will it be possible to use a Lupine Piko bar mount with the X2?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Vag

Great to see you back on the forums, congrats on your new venture.

Cheers
GeoMan


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Frede said:


> Will it be possible to use a Lupine Piko bar mount with the X2?


Seems like the reverse might be better . . . Piko on the helmet, Gloworm on the bar?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I really like the sound of everything marketed in this thread, but I will refrain from a purchase until I've got some unbiased field reports on durability and longevity. Unless of course the MFG is willing to provide me a unit to test for them


----------



## Frede (Dec 7, 2009)

OO7 said:


> Seems like the reverse might be better . . . Piko on the helmet, Gloworm on the bar?


Sorry, I meant using the bar mount made for the Piko, instead of the o-ring mount that comes with the X2


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I went ahead ahead and ordered one seeing that the light met all my requirements and at a great price. I will give feedback when I receive it.


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 9, 2011)

Is it just me or does the pre-sale X2 price keep going up by around a dollar every day. I swear it was 151 and some change just a day or so ago. Now, I am seeing 153.75. Perhaps every day that gets closer to ship date adds another dollar to the price :') Yes, I have US as the currency chosen...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

It's still $199 and $125 NZD. It's probably the exchange rate changing. They just announced The Hobbit movie so myabe NZD is going up from that  I heard Gandalf will be using Gloworm lights on his staff...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> It's still $199 and $125 NZD. It's probably the exchange rate changing. They just announced The Hobbit movie so myabe NZD is going up from that  I heard Gandalf will be using Gloworm lights on his staff...


Hi Everyone,

How did you find out about Gandalfs staff??? That was top secret.

Spot on about the price - the site is based in NZ and therefore centres around the NZD hence why the USD changes slightly on a daily basis. Works the same way as Chain Reaction Cycles in the UK.

@Frede - Unfortunately our design is not compatible with the Piko bar mount. Our design actually provides a wider profile on the bar to ensure stability and the mount has small 'axle' (supported by 2 o-rings) that slides into the housing. This also helps with the strength, rigidness and stability. The whole unit is then held together by a custom stainless steel M3 bolt that is 18mm long.

@MaximusHQ - Order received! Can't wait to ship them out.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 9, 2011)

OMG, it is up to 154.01 since the last time I checked 30 minutes ago (when it was 153.75). At this rate, I should order quickly before the exchange rate goes up any further :')


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

cdalemike said:


> OMG, it is up to 154.01 since the last time I checked 30 minutes ago (when it was 153.75). At this rate, I should order quickly before the exchange rate goes up any further :')


...that's one way to look at it. Another is that the exchange rate "might" dive and go the other way. If it does you might save some bucks. One thing is clear though, if you wait till after Jan 20th you will likely be paying more. All things considered, if you like what you see from the prototype go ahead and buy it. You still get 17 days after you get it to decide whether or not it makes your day ( or if it makes your night to be more accurate )  For me that was very much a part of the deciding factor.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

If only you could have ordered it on November 27th....

Exchange Rates Graph (American Dollar, New Zealand Dollar) - 30 days - x-rates


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

What keeps a compact light like this from constantly overheating? Honest question if Cat-man-do or anyone else has an answer. Looks awesome, but a lot of lumens in a small package which concerns me.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Happy holidays to everybody. 


@ GEOMAN:
Thanks for your wishes,it's good to be around the forums again. 

@stumble mumble
I can talk about X2 while I am sure other members will have more to add.

What keeps X2 from constantly overheating:
1. Electronics efficiency (More efficient, less heat coming out of electronics. Our circuit is designed in New Zealand made to fit exactly the X2 needs)
2. LED efficiency (XM-L ia a very efficient LED, the best in the market at this moment means it can deliver more lumens by producing less heat)
3. Surface and fins (generally the more surface the less hot your light gets)
4. Housing Design 

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing team, 
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

stumblemumble said:


> What keeps a compact light like this from constantly overheating? Honest question if Cat-man-do or anyone else has an answer. Looks awesome, but a lot of lumens in a small package which concerns me.


A good question...Since you didn't ask, I will: *Does this light include a thermal monitoring circuit?* While I think it probably will, I am placing more faith in the build and the fact that it looks well designed ( lots of fins ). Plus you have to consider that the people selling the light want to make money. As such am sure they don't plan on having people return them simply because the lamp can't dissipate the heat properly.

Lastly, I own a couple LED lamps with small form factors. Yes, they do get hot. Knowing when to use the high modes and when to power down makes a big difference. Just keep moving and you should be fine. As with all new light systems it is always nice to see how well they perform in warmer climates, especially if you happen to live in a desert.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Does this light include a thermal monitoring circuit?*


Of course it does :thumbsup: It's a basic function.

greets, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## vwchisme (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe i missed it in the thread, how well is the beam pattern for commuting? The majority of my riding is in the evenings.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

The only way to monitor battery life would be using your specific battery right? I mean, no led in the switch indicating any battery levels? I'm asking since i'll be using my own batteries I have lying around.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Is the standard configuration one flood and one spot?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Waterproof? I think so!*

Hi Everyone,

I do hope everyone had a great Xmas and a happy and safe NY!

I thought I'd give you all a wee treat and show you just how waterproof the X2 really is!

Also (@Leethal) the standard light config is spot/flood - when ordering you can order either another spot or flood lens, complimentary :thumbsup:

For commuting, I personally like the flood/flood setup at lower power. Still great throw for the road but also good flood thus allowing greater visibility of you and for you.

@Matchpoint - Yes the only battery inidcation built into this light is on the battery itself.

So here we go - underwater photos................










Thanks

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ....
> 
> [email protected] - *Yes the only battery indication built into this light is on the battery itself.*
> 
> ...


Hummm...guess that one got by me. I didn't know there were no on-board battery indicators. My other remote light has the indicators on the remote. Not a deal breaker as I see it since I really don't like voltage monitors per say anyway. Once the temperatures begin to drop they never really seem to work right anyway. Still, most people seem to want them. So far in all the discussions about the X2, this is the only negative I've seen so far. For the die-hards that insist on voltage feedback you can always order with the battery or purchase another battery that includes a built in voltage led feedback array. Personally I should be fine without it.

This does preclude another related question though.. Does the X2 have a flash or strobe warning when the voltage is very low? If so is this circuitry in the battery or in the light head?

Now about the underwater test: How long did you run the light underwater?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Hummm...guess that one got by me. I didn't know there were no on-board battery indicators. My other remote light has the indicators on the remote. Not a deal breaker as I see it since I really don't like voltage monitors per say anyway. Once the temperatures begin to drop they never really seem to work right anyway. Still, most people seem to want them. So far in all the discussions about the X2, this is the only negative I've seen so far. For the die-hards that insist on voltage feedback you can always order with the battery or purchase another battery that includes a built in voltage led feedback array. Personally I should be fine without it.
> 
> This does preclude another related question though.. Does the X2 have a flash or strobe warning when the voltage is very low? If so is this circuitry in the battery or in the light head?
> 
> Now about the underwater test: How long did you run the light underwater?


Thanks for the comments Cat-man-do..........

We had considered an indicator on the lamphead however when worn on the helmet this is as good as an inidcator on the battery sitting in your bag - you can't see it, so it has no real function. When in use on the bar, our battery with the indicator should be visible.

The light is made to be used with our batteries and therefore as a set it does have voltage monitoring capability. However as an additional fail safe the light will tell you when it is getting low on battery power (voltage). It will flash briefly (high low high low - but not off) then it will begin dimming itself by dropping current. Based on the light runnning at max current it would take about 3min until the light turns itself off.

Now a real life situtation dictates that if you are still 30min from your car and your light flashed, you'd switch your light to 'dim' mode to maintain light for the maximum amount of time. This programming is contained in the light itself and theoretically will work with other brand batteries.

As for the 'waterproof' test - it was left there for an hour. No water ingress. Next test will be at a depth no more than 1m. After all, it's a cycling light - not a diving light 

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> .... However as an additional fail safe the light will tell you when it is getting low on battery power (voltage). It will flash briefly (high low high low - but not off) then it will begin dimming itself by dropping current. Based on the light runnning at max current it would take about 3min until the light turns itself off.
> 
> Now a real life situtation dictates that if you are still 30min from your car and your light flashed, you'd switch your light to 'dim' mode to maintain light for the maximum amount of time. This programming is contained in the light itself and theoretically will work with other brand batteries.
> 
> ...


*

Excellent! Yes indeed, a flash warning is a "Must Have" feature. Way more important that the stupid led monitors in my book. As you said, once you get the flash you ( manually ) drop to a lower light level and start back or get your back-up ready. :thumbsup:

Double thumbs-up on the water immersion test! One hour is good enough for me. ( Actually I would of been fine with just 15 minutes )...*


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Nicely done.

Would it be possible to get the toggle swtich and battery submerssion test? IME water ingress that has caused my systems to fail in the past have stemmed from either one or both of these areas. Cheers.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Bruce @ Glowworm for doing this test and giving info on the low battery. Also thanks to cat and others for coming up with great questions that are important. Not having a battery indicator on the lighthead is not an issue for me. I hope this proves to be as perfect a helmet light as it sounds to me.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

That's good to hear. As long as there is some warning of low voltage I'm good with that. Just don't want the lights to suddenly switch off when I'm speeding downhill in dark  So the mount is my only issue left.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Are presale orders still on schedule to ship by Jan 20th?


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd love to order one, but I have a few questions....what does this look like on the headstrap mount?? How is the remote switch positioned?? I'd be switching from bar mounts to a headstrap several times a week. I'm in Alaska and skijor with my husky or my fatbike on the trails....and it's always dark and cold this time of year. Additionally, the website crashes when I choose the headstrap option...can I PM my info??


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd like to preorder but an important question.

NZ GST is 15% and by NZ law the advertised price of goods and services include GST. Its not clear on your page (changing the currency on the gloworm website does not result in removing the GST), when someone pre-orders from overseas do we get the GST back as required by law? Foreign orders don't pay GST and you cannot pocket GST as profit.

E-commerce and GST (E-commerce and tax)



> goods are sold over the internet and physically supplied to customers overseas the sales can be zero-rated for GST purposes.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

syadasti said:


> I'd like to preorder but an important question.
> 
> NZ GST is 15% and by NZ law the advertised price of goods and services include GST. Its not clear on your page (changing the currency on the gloworm website does not result in removing the GST), when someone pre-orders from overseas do we get the GST back as required by law? Foreign orders don't pay GST and you cannot pocket GST as profit.
> 
> E-commerce and GST (E-commerce and tax)


Well, that's easy. 15% "foreign order handling charge". Done


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Well, that's easy. 15% "foreign order handling charge". Done


I've ordered direct from HIDTech (AU) and Adventure Lighting Products (NZ). Their prices by law show the price with GST. When your order they remove the GST but shipping charges cost more than national shipments. $25 shipping for the gloworm sounds fair.

It could just be a website legal error, its a new venture. Right now going from one currency to the other on the website results in a direct conversion rather than with or without GST.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

syadasti said:


> I've ordered direct from HIDTech (AU) and Adventure Lighting Products (NZ). Their prices by law show the price with GST. When your order they remove the GST but shipping charges cost more than national shipments. $25 shipping for the gloworm sounds fair.
> 
> It could just be a website legal error, its a new venture. Right now going from one currency to the other on the website results in a direct conversion rather than with or without GST.


Ok, ok, ok... when you live in NZ, it's "GST", whe you order from outside of NZ, it's simply "General Shipping Tack-on".


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> Well, that's easy. 15% "foreign order handling charge". Done


I love your sense of humour!

Here is the deal about NZD, GST etc.

1. The website is based in NZD, and the curreny selectors function is to do a direct conversion. Tax is determined by country of residence based on delivery address. This alone will remove tax from the order. You will notice when the order is processed and the summary of costs comes up there is no tax indicated if your delivery address is outside NZ. If your delivery address was in NZ then it would show tax at 15% - I have just tested this.

2. The X2 is a product of Microchina (TA Gloworm Manufacturing) and as such will be shipped direct from Hong Kong during the presale phase and for a few weeks thereafter. As a result no GST/TAX will be included in any X2 transaction. Once international distributors have been commissioned the price of the X2 will be fixed and will include any local taxes (if any). Future retail prices are as follows NZD$249, USD$199, AUD$195, GBP129.

3. Post presale, we will also commission a Gloworm Manufacturing website.

4. If you happen to buy other products from the current site you will not be charged Tax.

I hope that clears up a few things.

By the way, we are still on track to ship on 20th January

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*@ Vag* or *Bruce*



Chromagftw said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Would it be possible to get the toggle swtich and battery submerssion test? IME water ingress that has caused my systems to fail in the past have stemmed from either one or both of these areas. Cheers.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Chromagftw said:


> *@ Vag* or *Bruce*


Hey,

Sorry missed that one Chromagftw.

We will get those done for you soon. I do however have the same confidence in those parts.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Crikey now what do I do? I've been looking at designshine's (pethelman) #2 build of the DS-1300 with interest over the last six weeks or so and have watched his "does it blend" water submersion test with a wry smile. I had practically set my mind on buying two. But now I see just how well the X2 is coming along I have to wonder. Plus, when I consider the price differential and the fact that a wired remote comes as standard and the necessity of new 6 cell batteries to get the most from the light (due to the treble LED in series design) I'm starting to wonder if a couple of X2s is all I'd need... As a commuter, primarily, I see the only disadvantage with the X2 cf the DS-1300 (or indeed almost any light compared with designshine DS-1300) is the side-on illumination.

Moreover, there hasn't been nearly as much activity on the designshine thread as this one... I don't think he's set the final price yet. I bird in the hand, and all...


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Crikey now what do I do? I've been looking at designshine's (pethelman) #2 build of the DS-1300 with interest over the last six weeks or so and have watched his "does it blend" water submersion test with a wry smile. I had practically set my mind on buying two. But now I see just how well the X2 is coming along I have to wonder. Plus, when I consider the price differential and the fact that a wired remote comes as standard and the necessity of new 6 cell batteries to get the most from the light (due to the treble LED in series design) I'm starting to wonder if a couple of X2s is all I'd need... As a commuter, primarily, I see the only disadvantage with the X2 cf the DS-1300 (or indeed almost any light compared with designshine DS-1300) is the side-on illumination.
> 
> Moreover, there hasn't been nearly as much activity on the designshine thread as this one... I don't think he's set the final price yet. I bird in the hand, and all...


not to dig the gloworm in any way (it looks like a really cool light), but you shouldn't underestimate the importance of side visibility in a bar mounted commuter light. I had to switch my commuter light from the bar to my helmet as I was getting a lot of problems at junctions. Now I just wave my helmet light back and forth across their screen and they usually stop. A DS1300 on the bar and one of these on the helmet with spot/spot reflectors would be an awesome combination..


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

mattthemuppet said:


> not to dig the gloworm in any way (it looks like a really cool light), but you shouldn't underestimate the importance of side visibility in a bar mounted commuter light. I had to switch my commuter light from the bar to my helmet as I was getting a lot of problems at junctions. Now I just wave my helmet light back and forth across their screen and they usually stop. A DS1300 on the bar and one of these on the helmet with spot/spot reflectors would be an awesome combination..


exactly re. side visibility. Hence, even though I could almost get three of these (flood^2 on the bar, spot^2 on the lid, one spare) for less than the price of a Designshine DS-1300 with optional remote and a specific 3 cell battery and charger. I'm still dithering. I just wish he'd gone with a simpler twin XM-L... Less forward-voltage so more efficient driver-wise, less components to go wrong etc... I know that he wants to differentiate his effort from the "pack" but the DS-1300 can't run at full power from a standard 2S2P battery pack (of which I can easily get 4 for $100) without any risk of over-stressing the driver board, apparently, and I have to knock it down to 900lm to be safe which kind of defeats the purpose of purchasing a bright light in the first place.

And now i've seen their 1hr water test (admittedly not on a sold model) it's made me all the more confident of their initial design.

egads... Choice eh? Isn't it great.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm:

I see you have flood lenses but any chance of an elliptical lens? I'd like an elliptical lens for commuter use and safety.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

mattthemuppet said:


> not to dig the gloworm in any way (it looks like a really cool light), but you shouldn't underestimate the importance of side visibility in a bar mounted commuter light. I had to switch my commuter light from the bar to my helmet as I was getting a lot of problems at junctions. Now I just wave my helmet light back and forth across their screen and they usually stop. A DS1300 on the bar and one of these on the helmet with spot/spot reflectors would be an awesome combination..


Cheap solution for side visibility:

Bicycle wheel lights take 2 - YouTube

DIY Bike Wheel Lights, Pt. II | Stray Cat Bicycles


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> @syadasti
> 
> What do they look like parked at a major junction for just over three minutes before the traffic lights change back to green in your favour?


LED Xmas lights I assume, I've never used them.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@syadasti

What do they look like parked at a major junction for just over three minutes before the traffic lights change back to green in your favour?


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Any chance of a video showing the different modes? I can't seem to find anything online that shows what "Flash (2Hz)" looks like. I'm used to the strobe mode which worked pretty well, at least for me, during daytime.

Edit: Found out that 2Hz is 120 bpm so it blinks twice per second. Is that the same as the MagicShine Tailight that I have? It Blinks then Strobes. I need to film it then play it back....


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Good news folks, gloworm have told me that the elliptical lens 'will definitely fit but have not tested it yet.'

Elliptical are good for commuters because they lower the forward intensity but widen the lateral intensity. Turning a 10 degree cone of light into a horizontal 30 degree cone. Very wide and good for angle-on visibility. I use them with my MJ-816 every night.

@gloworm. I'm sure you're busy, but any chance of getting one in and giving a few beam shots for us roadies?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Good news folks, gloworm have told me that the elliptical lens 'will definitely fit but have not tested it yet.'
> 
> Elliptical are good for commuters because they lower the forward intensity but widen the lateral intensity. Turning a 10 degree cone of light into a horizontal 30 degree cone. Very wide and good for angle-on visibility. I use them with my MJ-816 every night.
> 
> @gloworm. I'm sure you're busy, but any chance of getting one in and giving a few beam shots for us roadies?


Hello,

Some elliptical lenses are on the way to us for testing. We'll let you know the resutls.

Greets, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Weird... My post is gone or never got posted, so I'll write it again.

The more I hear about these gloworms, the more I feel like splashing out on a set.

I am also considering a couple of DS-1300s because, build wise, they seem to be the Range Rover of homemade lights. But for less than 20,000 yen, I'm definitely going to consider two of these, also, one with an extra spot lens and one with an extra elliptical lens since the introductory price is so flipping keen!

I'll run the elliptical on the bar and the double spot on my helmet; on flash in the city and full time in the dark/offroad.

I have two questions.

1) What is the current drain (wattage) of the system at the various power levels (including flash and super dim?) and thus what the run time can I expect from a well kept Magicshine 4400 battery pack.

2) Since the cable is only 10cm long, if I purchase two light heads only, can I get two extension cords thrown in?

thx.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

PM sent about additions to pre-order. :thumbsup:

Also - i've been looking around but not seen it yet - did i miss the pics of the battery pack?

Ed


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Weird... My post is gone or never got posted, so I'll write it again.
> 
> The more I hear about these gloworms, the more I feel like splashing out on a set.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I have attached below the X2 programme chart which details lumens and runtime.










The X2 comes pre-loaded with four programmes that are refined for the specific adventure. Each programme features 'Normal Operation Modes' (NOM) and one 'Special Mode' (SM). The SM is accessed with a 2 second pressof the remote switch from any NOM. A simple CLICK of the remote switch will return the X2 to NOM. Cycling through NOM is achieved by a CLICK. Switching the unit off is acheived by holding the switch down for about 4 seconds. The TRAIL Programme has been optimised for mountain biking.

The Gloworm Battery is a 5800 mAh li-Ion battery, packed with 4 Panasonic Cells. If you intend to use a lower capacity battery the runtime will obviously be lower. For example you will get about 75% of the runtime using a 4400mAhr.

@GraXXor - Yes an extension cable will be included!

@NitroRC Ed - We did not want to release a pic of the battery pack until we had the final production version. Our battery pack is unique to the industry. It is a hard case battery similar to gemini/lupine. It has a voltage inidicator on the battery and is waterproof. The uniquness comes in the 'feel'. it has the 'sticky/tactile' feel of rubber, but is hard and protective like plastic. Additionally is had a square loop to hold the velcro strap.

The battery has just finished being manufactrured and looks great! Photos to come very soon!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

That is great news. Do you have a more realistic ship date for those that have made the preorder (myself included).


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

baymoe said:


> That is great news. Do you have a more realistic ship date for those that have made the preorder (myself included).


Our aim is still the 20th......and we're on track. We will advise immediately if this can not be acheived for some reason :thumbsup:

Regards

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Do those various boost modes work well without overheating or is the high-mode recommended for slow-speed technical riding?


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

This seems like a pretty versatile light that I can also use for camping/hiking, etc....gonna order a 2nd one for helmet/redunduncy or to let a friend borrow in case of emergency.

Is it possible to edit the modes? Like say for COMMUTER if I wanted STROBE as the special mode and 1200-1300 Lumens for BOOST mode. I would want the brightest possible for my commutes at night in the city and really like the strobe for day time (brighter and less energy consumption on this model). It seems the light has all the modes I would want and need except they're not in the same category and switching to them would be time consuming.

Strobe - Dim - Boost is all I really see myself using regularly day in day out. So having those in one Category would be ideal for me. Other modes would be handy for times when I need them and wouldn't care if it took a while to get to them.

That would make it perfect in my books....minus the mount issue still which I can somehow manage....


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

On a different tack, have you tested it mounted next to a wireless bike computer, my Magicshine's remote, caused a little interference with my cateye at low light modes, so I mounted the computer as far away as I could.

Any testing done?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.747338,139.761620


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@gloworm.

Thanks for the run time data. It looks like its pulling a shade over 2A @ 1000 lumens, doesn't it?


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> @gloworm.
> 
> Thanks for the run time data. It looks like its pulling a shade over 2A @ 1000 lumens, doesn't it?


From the Gloworm site:

Trail - Low>High>Boost. Special mode>Super Dim (Boost 2 Amps)
Commute - Low>High>Boost. Special mode>Flash (2Hz) (Boost 1.7 Amps)
Adventure - Super Dim>Low>High. Special mode>Strobe (High 1.5 Amps)
Bush - High>Boost. Special mode>Super Dim (High 2.2 Amps - designed to be used periodically for long distance spotting)


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Going to be interesting to watch...*

and see what effect Chinese New Year has on the shipping of these presale orders that are supposed to start shipping on Jan 20th (Fri). Chinese New Year this year is Jan 23 (Mon)



> The X2 is a product of Microchina (TA Gloworm Manufacturing) and as such will be shipped direct from Hong Kong during the presale phase and for a few weeks thereafter.


That whole part of the world pretty much shuts down for a week or two for the new year.

***


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> and see what effect Chinese New Year has on the shipping of these presale orders that are supposed to start shipping on Jan 20th (Fri). Chinese New Year this year is Jan 23 (Mon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why'd you have to go and say that. :nono:.....:sad:.....:cryin:........


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Cmd

Chinese New year usually hovers around the beginning of February... but this year, the year of the Dragon, I believe it's January 23rd, one of the "earliest" -from a western point of view- Chinese News years for quite some time and some to come. So if the factories observe a traditional shutdown around that time, then there may well be some disruption, seeing as shipping is set for the 20th.

@Matchpoint

From the Gloworm site:
Trail - Low>High>Boost. Special mode>Super Dim (Boost 2 Amps)
Commute - Low>High>Boost. Special mode>Flash (2Hz) (Boost 1.7 Amps)
Adventure - Super Dim>Low>High. Special mode>Strobe (High 1.5 Amps)
Bush - High>Boost. Special mode>Super Dim (High 2.2 Amps - designed to be used periodically for long distance spotting)

Thanks for the fish, but IINM that is listing the LED drive current per XM-L which has already been discussed earlier in this forum. However, you'll notice that I'm talking about the system current, as driven from a 2SxP LiO/LiPO battery ala. Magicshine / Geoman ad-nauseum. 

If you can find *that* page on their website then I will be impressed!

;-)


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*C'mon Cat,*



> Originally posted by Cat-man-do
> _Now why'd you have to go and say that._


you have been around here long enough to know that you always have to be thinking about that this time of year 

***


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Yes, Chinese NY has been a pressing issue - hence the shipping date was set as the 20th.

As stated before we are still on track to get the presale units out on or before this date.

@GraXXor - Our circuitry supplies 2A to both XML LEDs in series at BOOST in trail mode. Giving 1200 lumens. The runtimes have been derived based on this in addition to realtime tests. Each mode of each programme was tested to detrmine runtime. The average result of testing was actually a small % longer in duration than that published, however the minimum was as stated.

In regards to the interference - the product has been designed to minimise 'noise' produced by the electronics. We have tested it alongside a couple of wireless speedometers without any interference, but as I understand the frequencies of such units does vary. 

@syadasti - At Boost mode in Trail Programme (1200 lumens) you will be able to use on tight slow single track without thermal cut back (as long as there is airflow over the unit and the ambient temperature is not extreme). However it is recommended that when stopping, the light is dropped to a lower setting.

@Matchpoint - The 4 provided modes have been set and at this stage cannot be edited. I definitley see the benefit of this function and it will be a consideration as the product is developed and refined further. The Programmes as stated above were determined after discussions with groups of outdoor enthusiasts and cyclists.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

Hi Bruce, Vag,

I'm considering to buy one of this lights on pre-sale too and the kit without the charger and the battery, could you send me the link for this option?
As I have two Geoman batteries I'm thinking to use one on the bar with MJ-872 and the other one with X2.

Amazing light BTW!


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

wriggle said:


> I'm considering to buy one of this lights on pre-sale too and the kit without the charger and the battery, could you send me the link for this option?


Its listed on the website:

Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm X2 - Light Only - Presales


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I know that, but I want the helmet and bar mounts and the extension cord. The link shows the light only without the extra accessories!

EDIT: Bruce answered me: YES, it came with the mounts and the extension cord.
Thank you very much Gloworm! :thumbsup:


----------



## vwchisme (Oct 2, 2011)

When does the pre-sale price expire? The holiday$$ took a bite out of my wallet.


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

vwchisme said:


> When does the pre-sale price expire? The holiday$$ took a bite out of my wallet.


I assume it will ends when they start the shipments at Jan 20th.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

vwchisme said:


> When does the pre-sale price expire? The holiday$$ took a bite out of my wallet.


The Gloworm web site still list the X2 as "presales" so you should be good.

( _Now with all this "Presales" stuff going on, I really think Gloworm would be smart to continue the present price ( at least during an initial product launch phase ) *if they really want to make some money.  Besides, there are other similar competing products right now already on the market....but WTH do I know, I'm just a bike night riding freak. _  )


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I believe they said that that the no GST price will continue until the device is shipped and "a little while thereafter." I think they haven't got their distributors in order yet.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Ordered two X2s... One with an extra elliptical lens and one with an extra spot!

Here's hoping they ship on the 20th!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Ordered two X2s... One with an extra elliptical lens and one with an extra spot!
> 
> Here's hoping they ship on the 20th!


Hey GraXXoR, great to see you've ordered your lights!

Just a quick update for everyone. We are on track to get the lights out on time to all you lucky ones who have preordered.

Also we have made a small change to the commute programme. The flash mode is now 700 lumens and will last for 9hours, as opposed to the original 300 lumens and 12 hours.

We look forward to getting the X2s out there and into your hands.

BTW - we have done a submersion test with the battery, tick. Photos soon, we're just putting the finishing touches on the aesthetics.:thumbsup:

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I for one am very curious about these lights, but I have to admit that I'm pretty skeptical of new products . . . I will be waiting to hear results of long-term tests on these before I delve into one. On paper, they really do sound fantastic though.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

OO7 said:


> Well I for one am very curious about these lights, but I have to admit that I'm pretty skeptical of new products . . . I will be waiting to hear results of long-term tests on these before I delve into one. On paper, they really do sound fantastic though.


I usually wait, too, but I wanted a light now and these sound really good, so I took the plunge and ordered one up! You ride near me, I think (I live in Agoura Hills and ride Palo/Cheeseboro, Backbone, Sycamore, etc.), so if you want to check it out once I get mine, let me know!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

agoura_biker said:


> I usually wait, too, but I wanted a light now and these sound really good, so I took the plunge and ordered one up! You ride near me, I think (I live in Agoura Hills and ride Palo/Cheeseboro, Backbone, Sycamore, etc.), so if you want to check it out once I get mine, let me know!


For sure! PM Sent.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Also we have made a small change to the commute programme. The flash mode is now 700 lumens and will last for 9hours, as opposed to the original 300 lumens and 12 hours


Much better! Thank you for the change. I can now stick with the Commute Program and not have to switch to another one during the day.

I really like the design shine's yellow acrylic lense cover for daytime use. Any possibility of such upgrades in the future? An acrylic front plate like his would be great for the extra sidespill....

I don't want to be that guy that has a different light for a different purpose. I much rather have a couple of quality lights that do everything well. Less is more. :thumbsup:


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Went up $2? !  :nono:


Edit: was supposed to be a joke


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

matchpoint said:


> Went up $2? !  :nono:


Did not go up, as people noted above its tied to the currency:

New Zealand Dollar: CURRENCY:NZD quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Greetings,
I have a couple of questions.

First off, I dont ride MTB at night but do ride my road bike. How are these lights for road riding, mainly suburban roads and darker unlit hilly routes? (Not sure if lights are optimised for trails v's road riding etc)

Second, cant remember seeing it in the thread, but how does the battery attach to the frame? Is it with velcro wraps, some type of o-ring setup etc.

I was looking at the new Magicshine MJ-880 but then stumbled across this light. I already have an MJ-808, but know that a lot of well designed products come out of NZ (Thats hard to admit for an aussie  ) so am very interested in it.

There's just so many well priced and well specced LED lights around these days its hard to know which way to jump!

Does the lamp come with an assortment of different o-ring sizes for handlebar mount? Not sure, but the MTB bars in the pics look much fatter than standard road handle bars.

One other thing, how do you change between the various programs with this light (Commute, Adventure etc)? I think it is a 2 second press to access the special mode (flashing when in Commute mode etc) but dont remember seeing how to change between program modes.

cheers
TB


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Greetings,
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> First off, I dont ride MTB at night but do ride my road bike. How are these lights for road riding, mainly suburban roads and darker unlit hilly routes? (Not sure if lights are optimised for trails v's road riding etc)
> ...


Hey,

Good bunch of questions there! I'll attempt to provide you with some good info.....

Commuting/Road Riding - I come from a road riding (read - early morning training) background myself, and what I didn't like is a light with a big hot spot and dim halo. When we designed the X2 this was one thing we wanted to eliminate. The beam is smooth and wide plus the with the eliptical lens it makes it even wider. Plus there is a good flash mode built into the commuting programme to alert cars of your whereabouts.

Battery - The battery is similar in style to Gemini and Lupine. Hard plastic with a loop to secure the unit to a bar or bag strap with the provided velcro. Additionally our batteries feature a rubberised texture providing a great tactile feel!

NZ Design - The light has been 100% designed in NZ. I designed the housing/mounting systems, while the electronics were arranged by a great engineer (outdoor fanatic) contracted out of Wellington, NZ. I am a rider and runner and understand what is needed in a good light.

O-rings - The light comes with 2 orings. One for standard bars and one for oversize. The one in the pic are oversize.

Programme Changing - I have attahced the X2 Operating Instructions HERE. They detail how to change between modes. In reality it takes less than 30 seconds to change between the programmes.

I hope that answers all your questions.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Bruce, thanks for the prompt and informative reply and the link to the docco.

I think I may just have to buy one!

Cheers
TB


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

Really tempting. Got three questions.
1. Cutoff voltage. I like LiPolies over LiIons because even though they are heavier they can be charged in one hour. Would it be ok to use LiPo batteries with this light? What's the cutoff voltage for the battery?
2. Any info on the tint? Is it neutral white or cool white?
3. Is there any way of pivoting the light left to right?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MegaVolt said:


> Really tempting. Got three questions.
> 1. Cutoff voltage. I like LiPolies over LiIons because even though they are heavier they can be charged in one hour. Would it be ok to use LiPo batteries with this light? What's the cutoff voltage for the battery?
> 2. Any info on the tint? Is it neutral white or cool white?
> 3. Is there any way of pivoting the light left to right?


Hi Megavolt

1. Batteries are protected at the pack to 5.75v (this is factory the specification). However the X2 also protects the batteries and will not let them go below 6.2v. When the light indicates low battery voltage by emmitting a flash it then commences a step down routine that will have the light extinguishing itself at 6.2v. You can read more about that process in the Operation Instructions at the link above.

2. The tint is cool white, XML T6 LEDs.

3. There is no way of piviting the light L/R. Less moving parts the more robust, plus when on the bars it is centred around the stem so 9/10 there is no reason to pivot it.

I hope that helps!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Megavolt
> 
> 1. Batteries are protected at the pack to 5.75v (this is factory the specification). However the X2 also protects the batteries and will not let them go below 6.2v. When the light indicates low battery voltage by emmitting a flash it then commences a step down routine that will have the light extinguishing itself at 6.2v. You can read more about that process in the Operation Instructions at the link above.
> 
> ...


I would guess all the worries about being able to turn the lighthead left and right are from people that have been using the original design Magicshine, which has such a tiny, narrow beam that it would almost never be pointing in the right place.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I've taken a bit of a leap of faith and ordered one. Looking forward to getting it.

Hopefully there wont be any "version 1.0" niggles when it goes into full production. 

TB


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

scar said:


> and see what effect Chinese New Year has on the shipping of these presale orders that are supposed to start shipping on Jan 20th (Fri). Chinese New Year this year is Jan 23 (Mon)
> 
> That whole part of the world pretty much shuts down for a week or two for the new year.
> 
> ***


Hi Everyone,

We have some great news! The light will definetly be ready to ship out on or BEFORE 20th January.

We've managed to finish before the Chinese NY.

On other matters - Vag conducted an all night submersion test with the battery............it passed with flying colours! No water ingress. Tick!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## MegaVolt (Feb 7, 2004)

gticlay said:


> I would guess all the worries about being able to turn the lighthead left and right are from people that have been using the original design Magicshine, which has such a tiny, narrow beam that it would almost never be pointing in the right place.


Well... no. A spot is a spot, and a spot on the road is not a great idea for obvious reasons. I usually direct my spotlight a bit to the right when on the road, which is different to when I'm in the forest.

I also prefer neutral white.

Pity.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

MegaVolt said:


> Well... no. A spot is a spot, and a spot on the road is not a great idea for obvious reasons. I usually direct my spotlight a bit to the right when on the road, which is different to when I'm in the forest.
> 
> I also prefer neutral white.
> 
> Pity.


I think the point was that with this light the beam pattern ( even with the spot/ flood combo) is rather wide and usable without having to readjust the positioning all the time. There is no tight bright hotspot and a dim halo surrounding it, the beam is fairly even.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Vag conducted an all night submersion test with the battery............it passed with flying colours! No water ingress. Tick!


That's good news. What about the control switch itself?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Chromagftw said:


> That's good news. What about the control switch itself?


Hello,

I have contacted several tests for the switch the last two weeks which were successful.

When it comes to waterproofing there won't be any problem unless you decide to go Scuba Biking 

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing team
Greets from the Lab, 
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

So far this has been a very informative thread. I really do want to thank the *Gloworm people *for all the time and effort that went into the production of the *X2*. Not to mention all the quick feed back to all the questions and requests that have come forth. To date, I don't think any other bike light manufacturer/vendor has been so forthcoming in setting the stage on a* "Pre-sales product"*. I can't wait to get the light. I just hope I'm as pleased with the product as I think I'll be.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure if its possible or not yet, but any chance of some photos of production ready lights and batteries and even the accessories if available?


----------



## Anaerobic (Mar 26, 2011)

How will the Gloworm compare, in terms of brightness, to the Cateye Stadium? I ask, because this is my only mega-light experience that I can use for comparison


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

G - 6 and counting!

@Gloworm

The attention to detail is impressive: All night water-boarding your lights and battery, switch water ingress testing... These things inspire confidence and make me feel more secure in my purchase, since this is the first time I've EVER bought something before it is actually released. 

So basically, if you can pull it off on time, I'll take my hat off to you. In this age of quick-fire releases under severe time pressure, it's really easy to let schedules slip. Of course, v 1.0 niggles are always a worry, but that's why we get a presales price, isn't it? We are the "gamma" testers after all.

It's informative threads like this and the Designshine one that makes us come back here time after time!
These agile products could easily be on the DIY Lights forum for all the input and feedback given!

.... ahhh still G - 6...


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Pre ordered 2 this morning. Just curious is there going to be an option to buy a spare battery?


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

What type of connector is on the head? Will it be compatable with lupine batteries by chance?


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

cue003 said:


> What type of connector is on the head? Will it be compatable with lupine batteries by chance?


It works with Magicshine compatible batteries (Geomangear, Magicshine, etc). I won't work with the 880 battery well though because Magicshine changed the connector for some strange reason and if you plug a typical MS connector in to it its not waterproof.


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Would you by chance be able to snap some beamshots using the elliptical lens? And please bear with me on the stupid question I am about to ask, but can you please explain the lens setups in general to me? There is only one lens that covers the entire front of the light correct? When you are saying that you can switch between spot/spot and spot/flood, is that be physically switching out the one and only main lens, or is it done by the remote selector somehow? Just trying to fully understand how this works before putting my order in and picking the wrong options.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ndisgii said:


> Would you by chance be able to snap some beamshots using the elliptical lens? And please bear with me on the stupid question I am about to ask, but can you please explain the lens setups in general to me? There is only one lens that covers the entire front of the light correct? When you are saying that you can switch between spot/spot and spot/flood, is that be physically switching out the one and only main lens, or is it done by the remote selector somehow? Just trying to fully understand how this works before putting my order in and picking the wrong options.


I believe there are separate optics on both of the emitters. To change beam patterns you have to physically switch the optics.

By the way...To Gloworm, if you want to include one of those new elliptical optics with my order that would be sweet. If not I guess I'll order one at a later date.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

ndisgii said:


> Would you by chance be able to snap some beamshots using the elliptical lens? And please bear with me on the stupid question I am about to ask, but can you please explain the lens setups in general to me? There is only one lens that covers the entire front of the light correct? When you are saying that you can switch between spot/spot and spot/flood, is that be physically switching out the one and only main lens, or is it done by the remote selector somehow? Just trying to fully understand how this works before putting my order in and picking the wrong options.


Hi Everyone

Well progress is going well and we are still on time - in fact we maybe early with shipment :thumbsup:

@ndisgii - Unfortunately we will not be able to get any beam shots of the elliptical lens until we have finished production. At this time we will post all the photos everyone has been waiting for - batteries, elliptical shots, packaging...the lot. I did however test the eliptical lens when determining the best type of lens. I can say it throws out to about 30deg and the vertical path of the beam pattern is significantly reduced.

@Cat-man-do and ndisgii - There are two optics contained beneath the front plate (we have been referring to these as lenses. Where in fact they are optics. The optics are held in place by the pressure of the lens thats sits on top and then is held down by the front plate. The o-ring sits beneath the edges of the lens to provide waterproofing. Greek?

@cue003 - The connectors are compatible with magicshine/gemini etc.

@Anaerobic - I'm not familiar with that light, however a quick google search told me all. I can safely say that the X2 will out-shine this particular unit.

BATTERIES - We have now added the option of 1 or 2 spare battery packs (5800 mAh Hard Case)

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

syadasti said:


> It works with Magicshine compatible batteries (Geomangear, Magicshine, etc). I won't work with the 880 battery well though because Magicshine changed the connector for some strange reason and if you plug a typical MS connector in to it its not waterproof.


Bear in mind that if you use a battery other than the Gloworm one, you will not have any battery level indicators as they are on the actual battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Bear in mind that if you use a battery other than the Gloworm one, you will not have any battery level indicators as they are on the actual battery.


Yes, you are correct. There will not be any reaily visible indication of battery life without the use of the Gloworm Battery. However you will get a low voltage warning indicated by a quick flash of the main light when the voltage reaches 6.5v.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

I was about to place an order for 2 lights and started wondering if it's worth the extra $60 for the battery? I already have a spare battery pack from the knock off magic shines. And they're also available for $20 for extra ones. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

matchpoint said:


> I was about to place an order for 2 lights and started wondering if it's worth the extra $60 for the battery? I already have a spare battery pack from the knock off magic shines. And they're also available for $20 for extra ones. What do you guys think?


The standard 4-cell knock offs are likely not that big. I'd go with the Gloworm battery If I were you. Of course you can try the knock off battery and see how it works. You can always buy the battery afterward if needed but it will likely cost a bit more doing it that way.
( If you got something 5200mAh or over you should be good )


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> The standard 4-cell knock offs are likely not that big. I'd go with the Gloworm battery If I were you. Of course you can try the knock off battery and see how it works. You can always buy the battery afterward if needed but it will likely cost a bit more doing it that way.
> ( If you got something 5200mAh or over you should be good )


Yeah buying it later would cost quite a bit more as it would be $70 plus shipping so I probably won't go that route. It's now or never  . The one I currently have is sold as 8.4v 6400mAh Battery. Someone must have tested these battery packs....


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> I was about to place an order for 2 lights and started wondering if it's worth the extra $60 for the battery? I already have a spare battery pack from the knock off magic shines. And they're also available for $20 for extra ones. What do you guys think?


My opinion on this is that Gloworm has quoted the battery pack as 5800 mah pack using Panasonic batteries. My thinking is that they are using the 2900mah NCR Panasonic. If this is true (and I hope Gloworm can confirm this), then those are some of the best 18650 batteries out there and the pack is worth getting.

I just placed an order recently without the pack and just the lighthead only because I have a flat sytle 5800 mah pack with Panasonic NCR that I am planning to use with it.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> My opinion on this is that Gloworm has quoted the battery pack as 5800 mah pack using Panasonic batteries. My thinking is that they are using the 2900mah NCR Panasonic. If this is true (and I hope Gloworm can confirm this), then those are some of the best 18650 batteries out there and the pack is worth getting.
> 
> I just placed an order recently without the pack and just the lighthead only because I have a flat sytle 5800 mah pack with Panasonic NCR that I am planning to use with it.


You're on the mark colleen! 2900mAh Panasonic Cells combined to make a 5800mAh battery pack.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Bruce, still on track for shipping this week?


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

If we buy 2 lights and one battery will a Y cable be supplied?

I am also very curious to see what the headstrap/headlight configuration looks like and I hope the same amount of detail has been out into the design of the head strap to account for switch and battery. Looking to possibly use this for running but may need a smaller battery configuration to save a little weight and reduce bounce. 

Last quick question... On the link in your signature it says that the light will come with the spot/flood setup as default and the extra spot lens will be included..... But when I go to the website to look at ordering it is asking what I want for an extra lens (free). Is the extra lens a 2nd free lens above and beyond what was mentioned with spot/flood and extra spot included???


Thanks.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

cue003 said:


> I
> Last quick question... On the link in your signature it says that the light will come with the spot/flood setup as default and the extra spot lens will be included..... But when I go to the website to look at ordering it is. Asking what I want for an extra lens (free). Is the extra lens a 2nd free lens above and beyond what was mentioned with spot/flood and extra spot included???
> 
> Thanks.


Good question, I know originally it was stated in a post from Glworm that an extra (free) spot lens was going to be provided for all orders, but then I think the eliptical lens came along which may have changed things, so the ordering page now offers a choice of the 1 extra free one being a choice of the three (spot, flood or eliptical)

edit: post #48 from Vag was the original mention of the extra spot lens being included for ALL preorders


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Bruce, since it was mentioned that the first orders might go out before the 20th, could you please give us a heads-up when the first orders finally ship? Also since they are coming directly from China...anyway you can give us an idea on what day they will reach the USA? I just want to try to plan ahead of time so I can make sure I'm home when UPS guy ( or whoever ) comes knocking.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Bruce, since it was mentioned that the first orders might go out before the 20th, could you please give us a heads-up when the first orders finally ship? Also since they are coming directly from China...anyway you can give us an idea on what day they will reach the USA? I just want to try to plan ahead of time so I can make sure I'm home when UPS guy ( or whoever ) comes knocking.


Hey everyone - well it is official, the first orders will be leaving 20th Jan, on time. Sorry we couldn't get them out before. :bluefrown:

However from the 20th expect delivery in about 5 working days. We will supply tracking numbers as they come to us.

Now for some answers:

*The extra lens is your choice.* You can make the selection at time of purchase. You will get 3 lenses free - the 2 in the light and the free one. Additionally you can choose to purchase another lens/optic to make a complete set.

*Y-Cable *- Unfortunately we do not supply a Y-cable with 2 lights, however this is a great idea. It is something we will plan to offer in the future.

*Headstrap *- Yes we have put a lot of thought into the headstrap, it has 25mm elasitc, utilises the helmet mount and has cable guides for the cable. However, something had to give - we haven't managed to finish this accessory :madman:. For those who have ordered - Don't worry! We'll send the headstrap free of charge very early february......sorry.

And now for the proof.......a few shots of the finished products! :thumbsup:


























Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well done guys, looks great, cant wait to get mine! :thumbsup:


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Bruce/Vag,

I haven't followed this thread as closely as I should have been since the preorder placement. It seems as though an elliptical lense is now an option. Can I make a request (albeit last minute, sorry) to have the spare optic switched out for an elliptical?

Alex Luong


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Product looks great btw!


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi guys, a question, does the remote switch have any way of attaching firmly to bars - stem - helmet? One of the earlier photos appeared to have a velco tie holding it in place on a piece of bar, the recent photo shows no velcro etc. Is there a slot in the base of the switch or some way to fix it in place? 
(I'm not familiar with other remote switches and mounting options, just trying to work out in my head where and how I'm going to put things on my bike

cheers
TB


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hi guys, a question, does the remote switch have any way of attaching firmly to bars - stem - helmet? One of the earlier photos appeared to have a velco tie holding it in place on a piece of bar, the recent photo shows no velcro etc. Is there a slot in the base of the switch or some way to fix it in place?
> (I'm not familiar with other remote switches and mounting options, just trying to work out in my head where and how I'm going to put things on my bike
> 
> cheers
> TB


Hey tb123,

The switch has velcro attached to the base. We then supply you with a strip of velcro to customise where you wish to place the swtich. To supplement this (although it is not needed) you could use a cable tie.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey tb123,
> 
> The switch has velcro attached to the base. We then supply you with a strip of velcro to customise where you wish to place the swtich. To supplement this (although it is not needed) you could use a cable tie.
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks Bruce! :thumbsup:


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait for mine. I ordered with an extra flood lens so I can have a blast from both worlds! 

I imagine what a nice set with X2 on helmet and Olympia on bars... hummm :eekster:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Soooo, it's the 20th and very quiet around here...... 
Have the lights been shipped as yet?
My order status still shows as "procesing", not that I'm hanging out to get them or anything


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Soooo, it's the 20th and very quiet around here......
> Have the lights been shipped as yet?
> My order status still shows as "procesing", not that I'm hanging out to get them or anything


Well you beat me to it!!!

YES! Everyone's lights have shipped, I will send all the buyers individual confirmations over the next 12-24hrs. I will then update the status online - but be assured they are on their way :thumbsup:

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Well you beat me to it!!!
> 
> YES! Everyone's lights have shipped, I will send all the buyers individual confirmations over the next 12-24hrs. I will then update the status online - but be assured they are on their way :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Is it here yet.. Is it here yet..Is it here yet? > *∞* :cornut:


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

I just add an order for 1 light


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome!! Looking forward to reading some real world feedback on everyone's thoughts and the configuration(s) they chose 

Thanks.


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Order just placed. Hope its as good as it sounds 

PS - Sucks that the exchange rates have cost me an additional $6-7 since I started watching this thread :-(


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

By the way, I should have asked before ordering, but anyways, what is the warranty period on these things? Lifetime right  ......Thanks!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Shipping update*

Hello from Athens, Greece

I'd like to update you about shipping since some last moment (good I believe) decisions were taken.


The lights to Europe and Japan has been already send out this week. Tracking are send as we speak.
The lights to NZ and Australia has been send to Bruce in New Zealand and he will send to you.We expect them to be there earlier than Monday unless anything unexpected happens.
The lights to USA, Canada and South America has been send to our partner in USA who will send to you for us with USPS Priority. We expect them to be there before Monday unless anything unexpected happens.
The lights to Greece were delivered today by me. I am sure that soon the guys will be around to give the first comments.

All the above mentioned shipments are with DHL in order to avoid delays. We took the decision not to send many small packages for the following reasons:

We want to handle the customs clearance for you. We know it is very annoying paying extra fees.
Chinese New Year may cause problems and delays to small individual shipments. We did not want to risk big delays.

Basically that means that it will take some more days till you get your USPS Priority tracking number but on the other hand you can forget any headaches that international shipment may bring to you.

Some more good news is that some extra lights was send to USA so that Chinese New Year will not stop you from having your light on time in case you decide to purchase within the next 10 days.

On behalf of the Gloworm Manufacturing Team,
Vag


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

As Vag said, i got the light a few hours ago. Stay tuned for some real life and real garden comparison pics. The most important thing is that they exist!
Thanks Bruce and Vag for an awesome design and product! Really a lumens beast in a small package....


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

EDIT: i had set the wrong exposure time @ *1/6* of a second instead of *6* seconds.... It just looked like an overkill, sorry everyone!

So, here are the comparison pics:

Control Shot:









Triple Xpg @ 1 amp Taskled driven,neutral white spot optics:









Gloworm highest:









Gloworm Low:









Triple MCE @300mAh each low:









Triple MCE @650mAh each high:









P7 light with Ledil Iris lens high:









not - Standard MTBR camera settings (EDIT: i had set the wrong exposure time @ *1/6* of a second instead of *6* seconds.... )

Rig setup (just to make sure)



























I could do with a bit of a warmer tint, but it's fine as it is. After all, i mostly use yellow lenses even at night.
Button switch might be a tad on the small side, i dunno how it will feel with a glove. Moreover, i would love these guys building a self contained light......


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Giant-Lander said:


> As Vag said, i got the light a few hours ago. Stay tuned for some real life and real garden comparison pics. The most important thing is that they exist!
> Thanks Bruce and Vag for an awesome design and product! Really a lumens beast in a small package....


How hard are you driving the 3 up XPG's compared to the quazzle unit?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Giant-Lander said:


> So, here are the comparison pics...
> 
> .....I could do with a bit of a warmer tint, but it's fine as it is. After all, i mostly use yellow lenses even at night.
> Button switch might be a tad on the small side, i dunno how it will feel with a glove. Moreover, i would love these guys building a self contained light......


I can't say the exposure rate on your camera is doing the light justice. On the other hand it still allows a good comparison if you know what the other lights are capable of. I own a triple XPG as well and it completely rocks so don't let the beam pics here fool you. In actual use it is going to be much brighter than what these pics show. Nice to see though that the X2 can put many of these lights to shame. :thumbsup:

I'm glad you posted a picture of what the remote looks like in actual use. I'm a little disappointed that the ( single ) feed wire to the remote might not be long enough to span the distance of the handlebars ( from over the stem ). My handlebars are long. *When I measure from the outside of the stem to where I want the remote the wire needs to reach about 21-22cm.* I will be mounting the light directly over the stem. As much as possible I want most of the wire along the bar to be flush with bar. I will use Velcro tie-downs to accomplish this, that is as long as the wire is long enough. My worry hat is on. Just in case I have to extend the feed wire am I right in assuming the feed wire ( to the remote ) has only two internal leads?


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

gticlay said:


> How hard are you driving the 3 up XPG's compared to the quazzle unit?


They're at 1amp, so it's less than 1,2 or 1,4 of the Quazzle board



Cat-man-do said:


> I can't say the exposure rate on your camera is doing the light justice. On the other hand it still allows a good comparison if you know what the other lights are capable of. I own a triple XPG as well and it completely rocks so don't let the beam pics here fool you. In actual use it is going to be much brighter than what these pics show. Nice to see though that the X2 can put many of these lights to shame. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm glad you posted a picture of what the remote looks like in actual use. I'm a little disappointed that the ( single ) feed wire to the remote might not be long enough to span the distance of the handlebars ( from over the stem ). My handlebars are long. *When I measure from the outside of the stem to where I want the remote the wire needs to reach about 21-22cm.* I will be mounting the light directly over the stem. As much as possible I want most of the wire along the bar to be flush with bar. I will use Velcro tie-downs to accomplish this, that is as long as the wire is long enough. My worry hat is on. Just in case I have to extend the feed wire am I right in assuming the feed wire ( to the remote ) has only two internal leads?


Errrrr, yes guys, i kinda messed the exposure (already edited my post) , i set the camera at 1/6th of a second, as compared to 6 whole seconds. It would have been an overkill......
Remote wire is short but you can use the extension of the power lead and it's less of a trouble on the helmet.....
More pics tommorrow....


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I can't say the exposure rate on your camera is doing the light justice. On the other hand it still allows a good comparison if you know what the other lights are capable of. I own a triple XPG as well and it completely rocks so don't let the beam pics here fool you. In actual use it is going to be much brighter than what these pics show. Nice to see though that the X2 can put many of these lights to shame. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm glad you posted a picture of what the remote looks like in actual use. I'm a little disappointed that the ( single ) feed wire to the remote might not be long enough to span the distance of the handlebars ( from over the stem ). My handlebars are long. *When I measure from the outside of the stem to where I want the remote the wire needs to reach about 21-22cm.* I will be mounting the light directly over the stem. As much as possible I want most of the wire along the bar to be flush with bar. I will use Velcro tie-downs to accomplish this, that is as long as the wire is long enough. My worry hat is on. Just in case I have to extend the feed wire am I right in assuming the feed wire ( to the remote ) has only two internal leads?


Hey Cat,

I'm not sure where giant lander placed the light for testing however the specification for that length is 19cm. The feed wires are dual core.

When we determined the length of cable from light to switch it was based on a 780mm Chromag Foobar. The light mount was close to the left side of the stem, then we placed the switch on the stem side of the controls.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, those photos had me worried at first!

I assume you can just rotate the light over 180 degrees depending on if you want the cables exiting right or left of the unit (or if you want the mount on the right or left of the stem)


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> I'm not sure where giant lander placed the light for testing however the specification for that length is 19cm. The feed wires are dual core.
> 
> ...


How long is the wire that comes out of the lamp before it reaches the remote/battery cable junction?...duh, Let me clarify.....*How long is the wire from the remote ( switch ) to the lamp head. That should tell me all I need to know there.* Then...how long from lamp head to the battery ( without using an extension ).


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to say the beamshots he took are much closer to reality then the mtbr 'standard settings'. I feel like the mtbr beamshot standards need updating with the high output stuff we are running now.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> [*]The lights to USA, Canada and South America has been send to our partner in USA who will send to you for us with USPS Priority. We expect them to be there before Monday unless anything unexpected happens.
> 
> Basically that means that it will take some more days till you get your USPS Priority tracking number but on the other hand you can forget any headaches that international shipment may bring to you.


From personal experience, USPS to Canada sucks. I haven't found a way to track it and shipping times vary greatly. It's a big hit and miss. Sometimes items from the US can take LONGER then items from Hong Kong which is just pathetic. I've had an envelope from Rochester New York take 21 days to get to Brampton, ON. It's a 3 hour drive. USPS Priority from Texas has taken 15 days. Nothing has ever come within 7 days. Could be my luck but that's my experience with USPS to Canada.

Now I make sure everything is shipped via FedEx or I just wait for family and friends crossing the border.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just for reference, the beamshots look a better on my PC than they did on my iPad, stil not as bright as expected though considering what appears to be a fairly small backyard and comparing them to the earlier beamshots lighting an open area by Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> From personal experience, USPS to Canada sucks. I haven't found a way to track it and shipping times vary greatly. It's a big hit and miss. Sometimes items from the US can take LONGER then items from Hong Kong which is just pathetic. I've had an envelope from Rochester New York take 21 days to get to Brampton, ON. It's a 3 hour drive. USPS Priority from Texas has taken 15 days. Nothing has ever come within 7 days. Could be my luck but that's my experience with USPS to Canada.
> 
> Now I make sure everything is shipped via FedEx or I just wait for family and friends crossing the border.


Well noted matchpoint,

Thanks for this info. I'll work something out for Canada shippments.

Greets, 
Vag


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

The light is beautifully small and it works nice !!!

Vag himself brought it to me , taking his vacation at home, Greece .

It's solidly made and the cable from the output of the light to the press switch is 21 cm 

I 've "tested" yesterday, and everyone in a massive crowd of 1000 cyclists was amazed ...(me too) 
I also have a triple XPG light as Giant Lander , and the color of the beam is more warm and it looks a bit dimmer , compared with X2 ... 

Bruce and Vag have done nice work.:thumbsup:

The remote switch is a nice touch , and you do not have to leave a hand from the bars to change mode or to turn it on/off.

The 4 programs are to ...be discovered , as I am searching the best to suit my needs ...( In flash mode you can make other motorists to curse you !!! :yikes:ut:

More in a while !

Costas


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ckesinis said:


> ....It's solidly made and the cable from the output of the light to the press switch is 21 cm....
> 
> Costas


I took a look at my other light that uses a remote. It is 19cm long. While it works, I always wished it was another 3cm longer. With the X2 it really is going to depend on just where the wire exits the light head. If it exits near the right side of my stem ( I'm right handed ) there should be just enough to get by. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not manage to get proper mtbr settings beamshots but i got you some product information in these pics:

Handlebar measures 73cm end to end. You can't flipflop the bar mount and i thing that's the best mounting place. You can always put the button on the left side (probably my choice) or on the light itself....

Less possible rattling/carbon love i suppose:






















































Package:


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

Vag,

The USPS choice for Brazil is by far the best choice, thanks a lot!

BTW, so far I do not receive the tracking number then I suppose the lights will be with the USA partner on monday right?


----------



## Anaerobic (Mar 26, 2011)

What's the best optional (free) lens to order with the light?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Giant-Lander said:


> .... got you some product information in these pics:
> 
> Handlebar measures 73cm end to end. You can't flipflop the bar mount and i thing that's the best mounting place. You can always put the button on the left side (probably my choice) or on the light itself....


*Giant Lander, Great photos! Thanks a bunch!*

Your bar set-up is very similar to mine although your stem looks a little wider. Judging from your photos I think it's going to work. I will however have to change how I set-up the battery connections. Since the battery plug wire ( from the junction ) is so short I will have to fold it back and tighten it down on the bars so it stays in place and doesn't rattle. I have lots of Velcro stripping and tie downs so no problem there. Luckily, the battery I'm using has a wire just long enough to reach the bars so it should work.

Now as to the switch mounting itself: my set-up is a little different from yours as my Rapidfire levers look a little different....still should be able to trim a piece of Velcro stripping so that it holds the base of the switch and yet doesn't appear so obtrusive. Sure would be nice if I get mine by next Saturday ( which should be a bit warmer if you believe those extended forecasts. ). Is it here yet, is it here yet....  ( ** In all honesty, I really am in no hurry. I have lots of lights and the weather where I live is crap right now. ( snowed last night ) Need I say, cold winter weather is not my forte. )


----------



## Cell (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello, I ordered a Gloworm x2 with an extra spot lens for free, but now I regret that I didn't ordered an extra flood lens too. I couldn't find a way to just order a lens on your site. I couldn't send pm because I have to post minimum 10 posts here =(


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*ATTENTION GLOWORM*

You might want to include the "Mode Menu" link into your signature along with the other links already there. I just printed out a copy so I could have it ready for when I finally get the light. Nice to have it on hand because I'm sure I would never be able to remember all the nice options. :thumbsup: Anyway, here is the post link  where you posted the menu's.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *ATTENTION GLOWORM*
> 
> You might want to include the "Mode Menu" link into your signature along with the other links already there. I just printed out a copy so I could have it ready for when I finally get the light. Nice to have it on hand because I'm sure I would never be able to remember all the nice options. :thumbsup: Anyway, here is the post link  where you posted the menu's.


Great suggestion Cat! It may appear tricky and complex but once you've had a good play it'll come naturally....

@ Cell - I'll add the option for you or you could just email your details and I'll send another one in the post.

Thanks for the pics Giant - great to see it in a customer's hands!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm, NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Great suggestion Cat! It may appear tricky and complex but once you've had a good play it'll come naturally....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to include either a user guide or quick reference card in the box?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Would it be possible to include either a user guide or quick reference card in the box?
> 
> Would it be


Hey,

Each box contains a copy of the user manual (see link in signature).

This provides the instructions required :thumbsup: Check it out!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> Each box contains a copy of the user manual (see link in signature).
> 
> ...


Howdy, yeah I thought it would, but didn't want to assume, you know what they say about people that do that.....


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Howdy, yeah I thought it would, but didn't want to assume, you know what they say about people that do that.....


AH, but you're just assuming we know what they say about people like that...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Great suggestion Cat! It may appear tricky and complex but once you've had a good play it'll come naturally....
> 
> Bruce
> Gloworm, NZ


I think you mentioned this before but there was a small change from the original menu. The original "Dim mode" used to be listed as 50 lumen but now is listed as 100 lumen. Very good, glad that was done.

The original menu chart also mentioned run times but it seems that information is left out of the newer chart.
I liked having the projected run times listed for each mode. Of course if you use another battery none of that would have applied anyway.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I think you mentioned this before but there was a small change from the original menu. The original "Dim mode" used to be listed as 50 lumen but now is listed as 100 lumen. Very good, glad that was done.
> 
> The original menu chart also mentioned run times but it seems that information is left out of the newer chart.
> I liked having the projected run times listed for each mode. Of course if you use another battery none of that would have applied anyway.


Page 6 of the manual has runtimes listed along with the full explanation of the programs and how to change them


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Page 6 of the manual has runtimes listed along with the full explanation of the programs and how to change them


Thanks TB123 - you got in before me!

We thought the 50 lumens a little too low so bumped it up a bit. Its now good for packing the car, walking a bush trail, camp site etc without blinding the locals!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey, something I've been meaning to ask, why is Boost mode under the Commuter program only 1000 lumen and not the full 1200L? I plan on using the Commuter mode as it suits my road riding, but feel a little ripped off not having the full banana available to scorch the Koala's out of the trees if required!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> *Page 6 of the manual has runtimes listed* along with the full explanation of the programs and how to change them


Ah...so it does.

*Another question for Gloworm:* I see that the Flash mode output was increase to 700 lumen. I'm trying understand why the run time for Flash mode is listed as 9 hrs. but the run time for Strobe mode ( 1200 lumen ) is listed as 24 hrs. ( 2 days ). :skep:

I would think since the strobe mode is using more power and is pulsing faster than the flash mode that the strobe mode would have less run time than the Flash mode..........Any comment or explanation for that. I thought maybe it might be a type error.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

> Hey, something I've been meaning to ask, why is Boost mode under the Commuter program only 1000 lumen and not the full 1200L? I plan on using the Commuter mode as it suits my road riding, but feel a little ripped off not having the full banana available to scorch the Koala's out of the trees if required!


Frack the koalas, 1000lm is enough to burn eyeballs from their very sockets and with 1200lm you're likely just going to lose runtime rather than gain additional useful lighting in a commuter situation.

Fair enough in unlit parks though.

These lights are so reasonable, I just got over it by buying two: one on commuter, the other on something else.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Frack the koalas, 1000lm is enough to burn eyeballs from their very sockets and with 1200lm you're likely just going to loose runtime rather than gain additional useful lighting in a commuter situation.
> 
> Fair enough in unlit parks though.
> 
> These lights are so reasonable, I just got over it by buying two: one on commuter, the other on something else.


Yeah, for me it was more about descending in the hills at 70kph, going up hill and general road riding would likely be done on low modes. I guess i figured the more the merrier, but you may be right, little more usable light but less run time, although time on high would be limited i suspect.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Bruce, who's your Australian Authorised Distributor/Dealer? Planning to sell it to LBSs?


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry, moving my post... ended up somewhere it doesn't make sense (not that I often make any sense anyway)


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

For those of you who were monitoring the thread trying to make up your mind whether you were going to purchase... looks like the pre-sale pricing is done.

On the other hand, the people who jumped in with both feet early got a smoking hot deal!

And even at the 'regular' price... this still appears to be a great price vs. performance option. So 'get your light on' and get out there riding!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Hopefully, I got two smoking hot deals ;-)

wonder how many presales orders they got...

Still waiting for my tracking number... 

(T_T)/~


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I got an e-mail the other day saying that my order has reached their new USA distributor. According to the e-mail the helmet mount might not be included with the first run but will be send out at no additional cost at a later date. I do have a tracking number but not a big deal there. I figure I should have it by Friday or early next week.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

According to Vag, my light should have reached New Zealand on Monday and has hopefully been repacked and forwarded to Australia already although Ive not received any tracking number as yet, so perhaps not. Gloworm has been quiet on this thread lately, perhaps they busy packing boxes!


----------



## wriggle (May 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for some news too.

Cat-man, I believe that what they're going to send you later is the headstrap and not the helmet mount.



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Headstrap *- Yes we have put a lot of thought into the headstrap, it has 25mm elasitc, utilises the helmet mount and has cable guides for the cable. However, something had to give - we haven't managed to finish this accessory :madman:. For those who have ordered - Don't worry! We'll send the headstrap free of charge very early february......sorry.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

wriggle said:


> I'm waiting for some news too.
> 
> Cat-man, I believe that what they're going to send you later is the headstrap and not the helmet mount.


Hey everyone,

Sorry for the silence, we've been waiting on the ever reliable courier agents to let us know what's going on.

I am about to receive all NZ/AUS orders, so will be sending those on Friday (NZ Time). Those orders will be received next week.

For orders in the USA/Canada/South America they have been received in the US and will also be shipped on Friday (US Time).

Initial orders outside these areas have also been sent.

@Cat - it is the headstrap that has not been sent. You will receive your helmet mount.

Also, Cat, strobe mode is not the regular strobe like you'r recognise from chinese lights. The strobe is an emergency pulse, like you'd see on a life jacket or other emergency beacon. Imagine very bright short pulse, then a pause. Not very fast flashing.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @Cat - it is the headstrap that has not been sent. You will receive your helmet mount.
> 
> Also, Cat, strobe mode is not the regular strobe like you'r recognise from chinese lights. The strobe is an emergency pulse, like you'd see on a life jacket or other emergency beacon. Imagine very bright short pulse, then a pause. Not very fast flashing.


Yeah, you're right, my bad.  My eyes playing tricks on me again. About the strobe....Well okay, it's not flashing fast then...duh. Anyway, that being the case I would suggest calling it a " momentary emergency pulse ". Whatever...as long as it isn't too fast ( strobie ) or too slow. ( > 3 sec ).


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

ndisgii said:


> By the way, I should have asked before ordering, but anyways, what is the warranty period on these things? Lifetime right  ......Thanks!


Bump


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

It seems that me and Giant-Lander are among the luckiest , since we 've got ours from the hands of CREATOR (Vag) !!!
And , I 've tried it at least once, in commuting , on a "freeday" event , with some ...hundreds cyclists ...:thumbsup:


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

ckesinis said:


> It seems that me and Giant-Lander are among the luckiest , since we 've got ours from the hands of CREATOR (Vag) !!!
> And , I 've tried it at least once, in commuting , on a "freeday" event , with some ...hundreds cyclists ...:thumbsup:


Were you wearing your "Gloworm" endorsement shirt during this event? 
Can't wait to get my lights. Haven't gone riding for over a week now since I sold my MagicShine type knockoffs. Come on lights! Get here already!

Can everyone please post pics as they get them! I have a feeling I'll be the last of the bunch....


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

ndisgii said:


> By the way, I should have asked before ordering, but anyways, what is the warranty period on these things? Lifetime right  ......Thanks!


Seems we forgot this one. I am not sure if it is already up in the website-if it is not you'll find it soon.

Here you go:

2 years for light head
180 days for battery

Nevertheless, if you have any problem after the 2 years, drop us an e-mail and we'll work out something together :thumbsup:

Also, for Cat, the Strobe is a quick flash seperated by a 2 second pause.

Greets, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

A TWO second pause? At 40kph that's about 22m between flashes. yikes seems awfully slow to me. I was hoping for 1 or 2 Hz.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> A TWO second pause? At 40kph that's about 22m between flashes. yikes seems awfully slow to me. I was hoping for 1 or 2 Hz.


Hey GraXXor,

Sorry to alarm you!

I'll just clarify a couple of definitions:

Flash = 2Hz (2 flashes per second)
Strobe = 1 flash every 2 seconds 
Dim = not very bright

The Flash mode is incorporated in the Commuter Programme only and is designed for use in traffic etc.

The Strobe mode is incorporated in the Adventure Programme and is meant as an emergency signal in the event the user gets lost etc. It's frequency means that the signal can be used for long periods of time (low battery drain). i.e. 2 days on a full battery.

I hope that clears things up?

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm

Great news. My impression of a "strobe" is more of a seizure inducing affair, though... so a naming change might be in order in the documentation if others agree....


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

^^^^ I agree. The "strobe" mode might be better served being called Beacon mode.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Emergency Flash might be even better.

As an aside, according to DHL, mine's been stuck in Hong Kong since the 21st! Hope it comes soon.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@gloworm

2 year guarantee? Very nice given its preorder status!


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

GraXXoR said:


> Emergency Flash might be even better.
> 
> As an aside, according to DHL, mine's been stuck in Hong Kong since the 21st! Hope it comes soon.


Probably Chinese New Year :nono:


----------



## saltpot (Jan 17, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The Flash mode is incorporated in the Commuter Programme only and is designed for use in traffic etc.
> 
> The Strobe mode is incorporated in the Adventure Programme and is meant as an emergency signal in the event the user gets lost etc. It's frequency means that the signal can be used for long periods of time (low battery drain). i.e. 2 days on a full battery.


This sounds like it's something for me, since I'm _both_ commuting _and_ I like to get lost ... well, not that I like it. it just happens  Good thing I got a phone with gps 

I want to replace the light that I got when I bought my bike. Doesn't have a lot of lumen.
I'm gonna have a look into ordering yours.  It seems to be such a pretty and durable lamp.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am about to receive all NZ/AUS orders, so will be sending those on Friday (NZ Time). Those orders will be received next week.
> .


Hi Bruce, just curious, did these orders ship? Havent seen any tracking info as yet.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hi Bruce, just curious, did these orders ship? Havent seen any tracking info as yet.


i kept checking my email and then found a PM on MTBR from Vag. with the number DOH!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hi Bruce, just curious, did these orders ship? Havent seen any tracking info as yet.


Tb123 - just sent PM


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

tb123 said:


> Hi Bruce, just curious, did these orders ship? Havent seen any tracking info as yet.


Wondering the same thing


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Purt said:


> Wondering the same thing


Quick update on orders bound for NZ/Aus....

2 packages bound for NZ were sent from our office on 18/19th, one with DHL and one with TNT. The TNT one had all the orders the DHL had 6 extra lights (without extra lenses etc).

Now it turns out that the box that arrived (today) contained the 6 and not the orders. Word of advice never use TNT :madman:

The TNT shipment with the orders is still enroute and was most likely held up by Chinese NY.

In summary, I will send out the first 6 orders (on time of order) on Tuesday (its public holiday in NZ on Monday). There maybe some extra lenses missing, but these will be sent out separately FOC.

We apologise for the delay/misinformation and will pass info as it comes to hand.

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Word of advice never use TNT :madman:


No fault of yours. FME they are horrendous. Ask around and you'll see, they've worked earnestly to earn themselves the acronym: "*T*otally *N*ot *T*rustworthy"


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Tb123 - just sent PM


Thanks for the update Bruce


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

What is the status of US orders. I have not received any tracking information. Thanks!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Brooks04 said:


> What is the status of US orders. I have not received any tracking information. Thanks!


Hey Brooks.......check your email, tracking number sent :thumbsup:

Also, that goes for most other orders in the USA 

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*Something to look at!!*

Enjoy some product shots we recently took!


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

I can just picture some cool shades and helmets to go along with the Gloworm logo:thumbsup: ....and gloves.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Oh crap. I see you are sending these Fed-EX.* 

Me and Fed-ex man never seem to be at the same place at the same time. I would of rather preferred "Priority Mail". With Priority Mail, if I'm not home when the postman comes knocking I just pick it up the next day at the post office ( 1 mile from my home ). With Fed-Ex I have to either "be home" or not get the shipment.

Now I might be able to set up an advance delivery time on-line. I'll have to check on that. The last time I had something shipped via Fed-Ex I had to pick it up at their depot ( 20 miles away )...not the ideal situation. 

( *update: I'm checking to see if the parcel can be delivered to a local "Parcel Plus" office but I won't know anything till Monday..:???: )


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat - I don't think its Fed Ex. If you put your tracking # in google it IDs it as a USPS tracking #.

Correction, its both:

Low Weight Residential Shipping & Returns â€" FedEx SmartPostÂ®



> By *utilizing the U.S. Postal Service® for final delivery*, FedEx SmartPost reaches every U.S. address, including P.O. boxes and military APO, FPO and DPO destinations. You can even use FedEx SmartPost to ship to Alaska, Hawaii and all U.S. territories.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Cat - I don't think its Fed Ex. If you put your tracking # in google it IDs it as a USPS tracking #.
> 
> Correction, its both:
> 
> Low Weight Residential Shipping & Returns - FedEx SmartPost®


Well my e-mail from GW said FedEx and FedEx does have the tracking number listed. I know nothing about this FedEx SmartPost or even if that is how it will be handled. I did check the USPS tracking and there is no listing with USPS.

( ***UPDATE: syadasti, Yes, you are right. I do see it listed on the FedEx Smart Post tracking. Should arrive on Friday the 3rd. *)


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Well darn - two lights on thier way but no tracking info 

Got a ride next weekend and I sure hope they are around to test out :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Well darn - two lights on thier way but no tracking info
> 
> Got a ride next weekend and I sure hope they are around to test out :thumbsup:
> 
> Ed


The USPS website is slow to update. Enter your Fed Ex smartpost tracking number at Fed Ex and you should see the most current information (as Cat has).


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd love to be able and do that but still no luck on getting an email with tracking info :madman:

Maybe i'll see something in my inbox tomorrow.......

Looking forward to getting these out for some rides :thumbsup:


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

NitroRC Ed said:


> I'd love to be able and do that but still no luck on getting an email with tracking info :madman::


It probably did not make the first dispatch of orders. I placed another order a bit after my first and it will be shipped in the next dispatch.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I've gotten the first set of emails for my two lights indicating hey were on their way to the US - just nothing yet after that on tracking.

Will see how things look tomorrow :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I have got my two gloworms...

Have just cycled 10km along various windy roads and a couple of highways.

First impression:

DHL sucks. No weekend delivery and they arrive at my business address at 7am... Like I'd be there?
I then scheduled a 6pm delivery. He came at 2:45pm.

Boxes were crushed in the post but the internal storage pouch is reinforced and sponge and arrived in A1 perfect condition along with its contents despite the manhandling. Well done there!

Advice: DHL sucks. Avoid if possible.

Packaging and additional materials very nice.

And MY GOD they are small. I mean, they almost look comical! They are really cute!

Build of the light is excellent, sturdy and stable on both helmet and bar.

Problem is that the double washer does not prevent the nut from loosening on the bar mount. After a couple of adjustments I'm forced to pull out my hex tool and tighten it.

No biggie, once I've determined optical placement, I won't be adjusting them any more.

Same cannot be said for Velcro remote "grips" though. I use shift grips (yeah yeah, I know) and can only use the velcro on the bars and not on the narrow handles. Suckmungous. Buttons keep moving in the dark, defeating
the whole point of a remote.

The optics look well sealed. A brief dunk in a bucket of water for both of them revealed no leaks.

I powered them up in a dark room and bang. Room filled with light. I would say that on trail boost, the light I gauge appears ever so slightly more than the 816 (optimistically rated at 1400). I was a little disappointed and expected more.

The initial light spread is WIDE with a capital WIDE. And I mean it. These optics are FAR wider than even the XP-E ellipticals on my 816. They are flood beams, make no mistake.

So I swapped out the flood half and replaced with another spot.

Unfortunately, due to an oversized solder blob, I was unable to fit the optic securely flush with the base. I also noticed that the first optic was not flush with the rear panel. I'd say that there was about a 1mm gap at the bottom of the optic, making it no longer parallel to the optic next to it.

Anyway, with two spots there is almost no meaningful difference at a distance of 10 or so metres. I'd say, subtle at best.

I swapped out the other lights optics for two ellipticals.

Here the ginormous solder blob prevented me from Fitting the optic in the correct orientation no matter how hard I tried, the optic would not go flat. In the end i flattened the solder blob with my soldering gun.

The optic still wouldn't fit and I was forced to carve out a little dent in the back of the out optical supporter in order to get it to fit... I managed with about 0.5mm of air between the backplane and the optic.

Not too impressed. Moreover there was an abundance of heatsink paste which stuck the optics in place and made them difficult to move.

Still The beam pattern became much more usable. Less ceiling and floor lit, wider and about the same brightness overall, but with a more diffuse hotspot.

I took the two outside, spot spot and elliptical elliptical. Running them side by side, I'd again have to say that the difference is subtle rather than marked.

The elliptical lacks a little forward lighting while really helping with the periphery. It is the perfect light for tight spaces. Backstreets, alleys and tight twisty paths are lit up in a glorious flood of light that practically extends 80 degrees either side without wasting too much light on the front tyre or second story windows overhead. A remarkable effort from such a small package and easily out blasts the twin xp-e floods on the 816!

I have to say though, that I was underwhelmed with the twin spot. 
Spot is not really a word that can be used and shows the lack of maturity in the 20 something mm XM-L optics. The light is diffuse and I would say has much less throw than the OP ref P7 based 816 which is itself considered inferior to the original 808 P7 Bastid.

Somewhat disappointed knowing that I've lost about half the forward throw of my previous light.

More impressions later.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.754682,139.737516


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello

*Regarding FEDEX Smartpost*

FED EX # can also be tracked with USPS. you can either track it with FEDEX or USPS...it is a service called FEDEX SMARTPOST , which USPS will end up delivering the packages.

Fedex delivers to the local city and then USPS handles the delivery to the customer.

*@ Ed, *

Everything has been shipped but they are some packages that we will be receiving the tracking numbers today.

Greets, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR;8956105
Somewhat disappointed knowing that I've lost about half the forward throw of my previous light.
More impressions later.
---
I am here: [URL=http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.754682 said:


> Google Maps[/URL]


Hey mate, not quite the review I was looking forward to reading. Will be interesting to see what others think as they get them. 
I guess ultimately if you are not happy, there is always the 14 day (pre order) return policy to fall back on....


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> I have to say though, that I was underwhelmed with the twin spot.
> Spot is not really a word that can be used and shows the lack of maturity in the 20 something mm XM-L optics. The light is diffuse and I would say has much less throw than the OP ref P7 based 816 which is itself considered inferior to the original 808 P7 Bastid.
> 
> Somewhat disappointed knowing that I've lost about half the forward throw of my previous light.
> ...


Hey GraXXor, thanks for the prompt thoughts.

I am just curious about the comments re: throw vs P7. We conducted tests against the the Gemini Titan P7 and the throw was slightly better. Comparsons were also made against a 3 XPG unit (BikeRay) with the same results.  (Addressed in next comment - lol)

Also, the solder/heatsink paste issues are duely noted and will be addressed.

In regards to the velcro for the swtich, lights will soon be delivered with a sticky velcro spots so the switch will maintain it's position whereever one chooses to place it. In the meantime a velcro spot from the local hardware shop will fix the problem of the moving switch.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hey mate, not quite the review I was looking forward to reading. Will be interesting to see what others think as they get them.
> I guess ultimately if you are not happy, there is always the 14 day (pre order) return policy to fall back on....


Rode another 8km this evening.

I think they make a superb bar light for tight, technical rides, especially with the elliptical optics which, although perhaps a little less efficient, make use of the light more intelligently.

The beam is so smooth, wide and and natural.

The commuter pattern is good, especially the flash being separated.

However I do recommend they make an entirely separate flash program, with varying levels though, since 700lm flash is almost weaponsgrade at night!

Also I was wrong in my original assessment of their light output. They are noticeably brighter than my 816 in the open air.

I just don't think they make such a good helmet light since the spot is so wide it's practically omnidirectional in ones visible field, which had actually been mentioned several times in this thread, just from beamshots.

The spots are just too out of control for commuting. They seem to illuminate EVERYTHING and i received far more angry glances from pedestrians than i ever did from my 816.

Once someone makes/finds some even half decent aspericals for it, the game will change.

I missed my 816s beam on the dark straight highway and downhill sections, which used to illuminate out to 100m ahead without blinding me with local reflections.

In this respect, as both a backstreet and highway light, I'd say that the 816 has it all. The Gloworms needs to rein it in a little.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Somehow missed the reply - email came today - thanks :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## jase.paluzzi (Apr 23, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> I just don't think they make such a good helmet light since the spot is so wide it's practically omnidirectional in ones visible field, which had actually been mentioned several times in this thread, just from beamshots.
> 
> The spots are just too out of control for commuting. They seem to illuminate EVERYTHING and i received far more angry glances from pedestrians than i ever did from my 816.


I was seriously considering these for a new helmet light during the pre-sale offer. Now, it seems the light is better suited for the bars. Although, there are already many good bar options out there.

If it's a serious problem, I think Gloworm should redo their optics to have a bigger change in spot/flood beams.

The problems you mention about fitting the optics in the light, is this just your issue or is anyone else having the same problems?


----------



## jase.paluzzi (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and, user pics would be great if anyone has any!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey GraXXor, thanks for the prompt thoughts.
> 
> I am just curious about the comments re: throw vs P7. We conducted tests against the the Gemini Titan P7 and the throw was slightly better. Comparsons were also made against a 3 XPG unit (BikeRay) with the same results.  (Addressed in next comment - lol)
> 
> ...


I have never used the gemini, but on trail boost, the X2 throw does not appear to match the P7 OP reflector based spot of the Magicshine 816. Although it beats it in absolute brightness due to the astounding breadth of the beam.

TBH, I don't see how even a dual setup of 15 mm optics could ever hope to compete with a 37mm reflector in terms of throw. I don't think it's possible due to comparative die size:beam collector diameter and depth ratios.

It could well be that the local brightness is actually blinding me. But in terms of seeing ahead down a dimly lit road, the 816 beats it hands down.

Tonight I will try the Magicshine and X2 side by side on the riverbank. I found that even the dim local illumination of the 816's XP-E floods reduced night vision in this dark, flat place and rely solely on the P7 so when I come to a couple of the more sudden twists and turns in the path at up to 40kph with a tailwind, I'm glad I had time to prepare...

Solder blob is definitely interfering with the optics... What effect would a 1mm forward displacement of the optic have on the beam? I may flatten the solder a bit more if it would help focus.

Re, switch placement... I have already superglued a piece of velcro to my shifters... See how it holds up.

Have you durability tested the switch. it feels rather flimsy...


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

jase.paluzzi said:


> I was seriously considering these for a new helmet light during the pre-sale offer. Now, it seems the light is better suited for the bars. Although, there are already many good bar options out there.
> 
> If it's a serious problem, I think Gloworm should redo their optics to have a bigger change in spot/flood beams.
> 
> The problems you mention about fitting the optics in the light, is this just your issue or is anyone else having the same problems?


In general because the physical size of the XM-L die is quite large, (relative to earlier generations, XP-G, XP-E, etc.), it becomes harder if not impossible to extract a tight spot out of the physically small diameter optics that are ALSO shallow in depth. It's quite a conundrum at the moment and one that may not be easily solved in this small form factor using only optics. With the wider dispersion of light, you get caught between two undesirable scenarios: 1) either two much near field light which can have a blinding effect and reduce distance vision, or 2) a significant loss of distance projection in an effort to aim the light up slightly and alleviate the near field brightness.

The drawbacks of a pure flood pattern are only exaggerated as the light is mounted lower to the ground, so in reality a floody pattern is most effective (read efficient) higher up on the helmet, but again unfortunately, the helmet is where you typically want to have your real distance penetration. Just my own personal observations with bike lighting in general, as I have no first hand experience with these lights.

Concerning solder "blobs" and excess thermal paste... This is a pure quality control issue, and will only improve with tighter control of the assembly process, which shouldn't be all that difficult... that is, unless their solder technicians graduated from the school of "The Bigger the Blob, the Better the Job."


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I'm looking to be using this light bombing down through unlit roads in the Adelaide Hills at 50 - 70Kph, so hopefully it's got some distance to it. I guess I'll reserve my judgement till I receive it and give it a go.

Possibly expecting too much out of such a small form factor, ie: the optic/ reflector size just cant punch out that much throw?

It's interesting that you mention that there is not much difference in swapping the optics. Perhaps it is to do with them not being seated correctly as the beamshots back on page 3 or whatever shows quite a difference (spot/ flood and spot/ spot) but presumably this was from a hand made prototype


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Gallery of Gloworm X2 Mounted on my road bike.*



jase.paluzzi said:


> Oh and, user pics would be great if anyone has any!


Your wish is my command.

Gloworm X2 mounted - a set on Flickr


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Well, I'm looking to be using this light bombing down through unlit roads in the Adelaide Hills at 50 - 70Kph, so hopefully it's got some distance to it. I guess I'll reserve my judgement till I receive it and give it a go.
> 
> Possibly expecting too much out of such a small form factor, ie: the optic/ reflector size just cant punch out that much throw?
> 
> It's interesting that you mention that there is not much difference in swapping the optics. Perhaps it is to do with them not being seated correctly as the beamshots back on page 3 or whatever shows quite a difference (spot/ flood and spot/ spot) but presumably this was from a hand made prototype


Yikes 70kph? You do know these are bicycle lights, don't you? 

Their sheer power ensures they have throw, it's just at the expense of directionality, meaning they will illuminate everything within your typical field of vision (including the underside of bridges when passing under them.)

I guess there is a difference, but I couldn't notice it outside in the (visually) noisy sprawl of Tokyo's backstreets.

Yes, maybe the optics aren't in properly I will have another bash at them tonight.

Here's some pics of them mounted:

They really are works of art... Much better than my bike deserves 

Dual Gloworm X2 setup


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Gloworm X2 mounted - a set on Flickr


Quick work! 
Thanks for that. Any chance of some night time shots showing the difference between the X2 and the 816?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

GraXXoR said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> Gloworm X2 mounted - a set on Flickr


I'm really sorry, and I get taht it's not a beauty contest, but that looks redonkulous. I actually held off from buying because of the lumen output/beam shots/ why not have a triple. I was REALLY hoping the spot reflector would turn this into a mid range thrower with some spread to help out too, but I'm thinking you need 1500+ lumen to do both well.

Looking forward to more reviews  :thumbsup:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

pethelman said:


> In general because the physical size of the XM-L die is quite large, (relative to earlier generations, XP-G, XP-E, etc.), it becomes harder if not impossible to extract a tight spot out of the physically small diameter optics that are ALSO shallow in depth. It's quite a conundrum at the moment and one that may not be easily solved in this small form factor using only optics. With the wider dispersion of light, you get caught between two undesirable scenarios: 1) either two much near field light which can have a blinding effect and reduce distance vision, or 2) a significant loss of distance projection in an effort to aim the light up slightly and alleviate the near field brightness.
> 
> The drawbacks of a pure flood pattern are only exaggerated as the light is mounted lower to the ground, so in reality a floody pattern is most effective (read efficient) higher up on the helmet, but again unfortunately, the helmet is where you typically want to have your real distance penetration. Just my own personal observations with bike lighting in general, as I have no first hand experience with these lights.


Yes, improvements in efficiency and light output are not useful if they are wasted in the air.

Larger dies may allow greater currents and produce more lumens, which undoubtedly sells LEDs and allows builders to stick egregious brightness claims on their products, but it's no good if this light can't be harnessed usefully. Hence you have "stuck with" the "outdated" (sorry to quote two elements in the same sentence) XP-Es with your DS-1300s. IIRC, you even called your dual 3 x XP-E a "throw monster".

I do believe that aspherical optics (which produce an almost laser-like beam with tiddly little LEDs) are actually more usable and tunable with the P7 and XM-L die sizes. So I can hope that someone creates a nice slot-in optic for the Gloworm, although the 15mm optic size will undoubtedly be challenging.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Quick work!
> Thanks for that. Any chance of some night time shots showing the difference between the X2 and the 816?


Not until nighttime


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> I'm really sorry, and I get taht it's not a beauty contest, but that looks redonkulous. I actually held off from buying because of the lumen output/beam shots/ why not have a triple. I was REALLY hoping the spot reflector would turn this into a mid range thrower with some spread to help out too, but I'm thinking you need 1500+ lumen to do both well.
> 
> Looking forward to more reviews  :thumbsup:


Redonkulous? There's a new one  Is that "good" redonkulous or "bad" redonkulous?

1500 lumens? Hmm... I tried both X2 on at the same time (Double spots on commuter boost 1000 lumens) and Double Elliptical on Trail Boost (1200 lumens). And Jeez Louise, I actually had to stop and burst out laughing! It's a serious WALL OF LIGHT. The white walls of the buildings, chrome car bumpers, reflective road signs, whitewashed culverts and other highlights were actually painful to look at. These little critters are BRIGHT. A woman with a dog came round the corner and literally froze before I turned the lights down.

TBH I was quite content with the commuter boost (1000lm) on the ellipticals alone, except that near field was a bit too bright for comfort when it reflected off of anything.

1000 real lumens is a really nice amount of light unless you're on a straight road patched with ice in the pitch black and bombing along. (like I was). 1200 is even better.

I think, that with a tighter optic, 1200lumens intelligently used would be very adequate, which seems to be a consensus among a number of home builders. Just upping the lumens will do nothing other than blind bystanders and the rider him/herself even more.

BTW... It doesn't use reflectors, it uses plastic optics...

'nother review coming after tonight's ride along the riverbank.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Yes, improvements in efficiency and light output are not useful if they are wasted in the air.
> 
> Larger dies may allow greater currents and produce more lumens, which undoubtedly sells LEDs and allows builders to stick egregious brightness claims on their products, but it's no good if this light can't be harnessed usefully. Hence you have "stuck with" the "outdated" (sorry to quote two elements in the same sentence) XP-Es with your DS-1300s. IIRC, you even called your dual 3 x XP-E a "throw monster".
> 
> I do believe that aspherical optics (which produce an almost laser-like beam with tiddly little LEDs) are actually more usable and tunable with the P7 and XM-L die sizes. So I can hope that someone creates a nice slot-in optic for the Gloworm, although the 15mm optic size will undoubtedly be challenging.


I think you described it quite well. I'm actually quite excited about the XP-E's that I'm "stuck" with, given that they're an exceedingly rare high-output bin. They were so outside the normal sigma that they (CREE) didn't even include them in the literature. In the small form factor lights, they really are hard to beat for sheer throw, but tell that to the XML marketeers. I think Troutie's been playing around with some asphericals here lately, so there's just no telling what he might come up with.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Slightly off topic, sorry...*



pethelman said:


> I think you described it quite well. I'm actually quite excited about the XP-E's that I'm "stuck" with, given that they're an exceedingly rare high-output bin. They were so outside the normal sigma that they (CREE) didn't even include them in the literature. In the small form factor lights, they really are hard to beat for sheer throw, but tell that to the XML marketeers. I think Troutie's been playing around with some asphericals here lately, so there's just no telling what he might come up with.


I looked again at the dies of my 816's XP-E side pods... They are TINY, literally like pinpricks of light. I think they're really impressive considering the area they cover.

How on earth did you get unbinned LEDs from CREE? OK... I don't want to know


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> I looked again at the dies of my 816's XP-E side pods... They are TINY, literally like pinpricks of light. I think they're really impressive considering the area they cover.
> 
> How on earth did you get unbinned LEDs from CREE? OK... I don't want to know


Sheer dumb luck on my part... except that I've had the privilege of working with some super nice folks at Luxdrive and LEDsupply who really set me up. Highly recommend both of these companies.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Problem is that the double washer does not prevent the nut from loosening on the bar mount. After a couple of adjustments I'm forced to pull out my hex tool and tighten it.


Hey GraXXor,

Try lubing the o-rings in slicone grease or cooking oil, this will help the bearing surface work as it was designed to do.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

GraXXoR said:


> I have got my two gloworms...
> 
> So I swapped out the flood half and replaced with another spot.
> 
> ...


Well, after a couple of night rides, i replaced the wide optic with the spot one, so i have two spots in now. I really don't now if you need a wide optic for a any bike use. As another member wrote, xm-l's size makes it really difficult for optics to provide a tight beam, however you get a very even distribution of light and a REALLY tiny build. Moreover, placing the light as high as you can, reduces the spread, be it on the bars (you can position the mount totally vertical) or the helmet. I suppose we could try some even tighter optics in there, but the lack of depth is the issue with throw. 
Practically, i see it as mostly a bar light, for general use and with a thrower light of same brightness it is a great trairiding combo. I used a triple xpg on the helmet....

About optics placement, i rotated the little optic until the solder blob found it's place under it. I don't understand how the wide optic did fit and the narrow doesn't though.....


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Re not fitting optics... The initial optics did not fit either and have marked the inside of the plastic cover due to pressure, I suppose.

As for the elliptical optics, they can't be rotated so I was forced to hollow out a little hole in the optic holder frame (not the optic itself) to match the solder blob.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Graxxor, thanks for the continual updates.

WRT to XML emitters and optics I can't share any personal experience as of yet but know that the older XRE's and XPGs worked well when used in conjunction with optics especially when light engine volume is an issue. Granted the depth and width dimension of the X2 light head might not prove feasible with old school style reflectors but the XML and reflector combo as found on the 2012 Baja Design models work splendidly.

As Peter suggested earlier, you can blast out a huge amount of OTF lumens but how that is managed and translated by the actual reflector or optic into a beam pattern usable to the rider is becoming of greater importance.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Another Night*

No beamshots I'm afriad... it's 1 deg. C outside and I'm buggered if I can be bothered to whip out my tripod and DSLR in such a frigid clime.
ANyway.. Just cycled about 8k, flipping between the elliptical and the spot.

To confirm: The elliptical appears far brighter at road level than the "spot".

I was parked in the carpark of my apartment and with the commuter flash set on to a spot lens setup. I started it flashing. I was less than 20m from the building, but I swear that the top (11th) floor lit up.

The spot beam is practically wasted in the city. The elliptical beam seemed to be equally blinding to pedestrians, but it does keep the light where needed.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

GraXXoR said:


> Redonkulous? There's a new one  Is that "good" redonkulous or "bad" redonkulous?
> 
> 1500 lumens? Hmm... I tried both X2 on at the same time (Double spots on commuter boost 1000 lumens) and Double Elliptical on Trail Boost (1200 lumens). And Jeez Louise, I actually had to stop and burst out laughing! It's a serious WALL OF LIGHT. The white walls of the buildings, chrome car bumpers, reflective road signs, whitewashed culverts and other highlights were actually painful to look at. These little critters are BRIGHT. A woman with a dog came round the corner and literally froze before I turned the lights down.
> 
> ...


Yep, 1100 lumen is adequate with my homebuilt quazzle on the helmet solo. I'd prefer more light, but it's adequate. Of course, we may be using them for different purposes. I use mine for AM trail riding and light freeride. All the 'features' I blast off in the day take on a whole new feeling at night.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey GraXXor,
> 
> Try lubing the o-rings in slicone grease or cooking oil, this will help the bearing surface work as it was designed to do.
> 
> ...


Just got my first unit in. Mine is very loose as well no matter how much finger force I use. I'll try cooking oil later but it already looks like there's something greasy on it. Btw guys, these lights are smaller then they appear from the photos in this thread. Gonna go for a ride later once the battery is charged up :thumbsup: Too bad I don't have my MagicShine clones anymore for a direct beam shot comparison.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey GraXXor,
> 
> Try lubing the o-rings in slicone grease or cooking oil, this will help the bearing surface work as it was designed to do.
> 
> ...


Tried with machine oil, but the oil just made the screw come loose more easily. Still, I've tightened it up and set the position now, so hopefully no messing around any more.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> Just got my first unit in. Mine is very loose as well no matter how much finger force I use. I'll try cooking oil later but it already looks like there's something greasy on it. Btw guys, these lights are smaller then they appear from the photos in this thread. Gonna go for a ride later once the battery is charged up :thumbsup: Too bad I don't have my MagicShine clones anymore for a direct beam shot comparison.


I own them and still find it difficult to judge the size. I'd say they're about the same size as my cateye wireless bike computer but twice as thick.

Seriously tiny. I think I should add a whole bike picture to show just how small, it's hard to judge from seeing just the bar pics.

I will try to get some beamshots with the 816 tonight.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Another observation is the front window which covers the two optics is made from a thin sheet of light plastic rather than glass, and looks easy to scratch. I can see them really getting scratched up by wiping off mud and dirt... Mine have already been marked on the insides by the rough edges of the plastic optics.

This will not be a big issue if they provide cheap spares in the future, though.


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,

@Gloworm : The DHL number is wrong. May you send me the right number in private mail ?

Best regards


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

This FedEx "Smart post" tracking is beginning to bother me. It keeps telling me the shipment will arrive Friday but the parcel hasn't moved since Monday. 
Sure would be nice to see an "In transit" indicator.

Meanwhile, Bossman is screwing with me by scheduling an early meeting for Friday. Not to mention changing my planned daily schedule around as well. :madman: I still don't know who to expect at my door even if I am lucky enough to be home when they come knocking.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Meanwhile, Bossman is screwing with me by scheduling an early meeting for Friday. Not to mention changing my planned daily schedule around as well. :madman: I still don't know who to expect at my door even if I am lucky enough to be home when they come knocking.


Its USPS. They'll just leave it at the door (at least that's what they did in my case along with something else I mail ordered via USPS the other day). Mine came yesterday - very tiny and powerful but I won't have a chance to try it on the trail right away.


----------



## mitchael (Dec 19, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> This FedEx "Smart post" tracking is beginning to bother me. It keeps telling me the shipment will arrive Friday but the parcel hasn't moved since Monday.
> Sure would be nice to see an "In transit" indicator.
> 
> .


Same here. I tried tracking my package yesterday, and according to DHL's web tracker, the parcel hasn't left hongkong. But lo and behold, the package arrived on my doorstep today.

Excellent light btw. Nice build quality all through out. Love the remote switch. I'd wish that they added a plastic loop at the end of the battery strap to make it more tight and secure. Bottomline, i'm happy with the X2.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

You guys should consider yourself lucky if you received your light or will be receiving this week. Mine package left on Jan 27. It was picked up in a small town in NJ, then reached Keasbey,NJ, followed by Edison,NJ. It reached Allentown, Pa yesterday. Today it is in Martinsburg,WV.

Good grief! That's 5 city so far and it still in the east coast. By the time it gets here to CA, the package will probably be all crush. I get stuff from KD domain faster than this.

BTW, it was shipped Jan 27 and schedule for delivery Feb 8. I'm thinking this is kind of slow plus all the extra handling is excessive for a light, but thank God the lens is plastic as reported.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

My package is making a bunch of stops by fedex. The package is a three and a half hour drive away right now, but apparently it will take them another 5 days to get here according to their estimated delivery date. My package went to a lot of the same stops as colleen c's did and the estimated delivery date is the Jan 6, but I live in NY. As long as it arrives in in working condition I will be happy though.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

colleen c said:


> You guys should consider yourself lucky if you received your light or will be receiving this week. Mine package left on Jan 27. It was picked up in a small town in NJ, then reached Keasbey,NJ, followed by Edison,NJ. It reached Allentown, Pa yesterday. Today it is in Martinsburg,WV.
> 
> Good grief! That's 5 city so far and it still in the east coast. By the time it gets here to CA, the package will probably be all crush. I get stuff from KD domain faster than this.
> 
> BTW, it was shipped Jan 27 and schedule for delivery Feb 8. I'm thinking this is kind of slow plus all the extra handling is excessive for a light, but thank God the lens is plastic as reported.


Same story here, also coming to California (but scheduled for Feb 7, we shall see). I've never seen anything like the route this package it taking! So far, it's like they are delivering by bicycle (which would actually be pretty cool if it really was by bike instead of just seeming like it). It doesn't really matter what route it takes as long as it gets here, but it is amusing trying to imagine the logic behind the routing.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Any word on the lights for aus/nz yet?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello guys, 

Regarding the packages we were expecting it to be with you on Monday or Tuesday according to our drop shipper. Unfortunately this is not happening now. We can blame him but still not much will change. 

It seems that we all have to wait. Those lights were shipped from our hands on the 18th and still they are not with you so we can share the same frustration. 

Thanks, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

At least the people with 'correct' tracking numbers can see where the lights are - my tracking number doesn't seem to work so I'll just hope for the best and see them at work one of these days


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mitchael said:


> *Same here. I tried tracking my package yesterday, and according to DHL's web tracker, the parcel hasn't left hongkong. But lo and behold, the package arrived on my doorstep today.*
> 
> Excellent light btw. Nice build quality all through out. Love the remote switch. I'd wish that they added a plastic loop at the end of the battery strap to make it more tight and secure. Bottomline, i'm happy with the X2.


Yeah, international DHL is like that when coming out of HongKong. No tracking whatsoever.

posted by* syadasti:*



> ...Its USPS. They'll just leave it at the door (at least that's what they did in my case along with something else I mail ordered via USPS the other day). Mine came yesterday - very tiny and powerful but I won't have a chance to try it on the trail right away.


It depends then on whither it's "priority mail" or not. If it's priority mail it will have to be signed for. If not and the package is small enough the postman will leave it in my ( locked ) mailbox. Either way I hope it comes by Friday. Too bad it didn't come today or yesterday because temperatures right now are in the fifties (F). With my luck when it arrives the temperature will drop 10 degrees and be raining.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Purt said:


> Any word on the lights for aus/nz yet?


Hey Purt

I will definetly receive the NZ/AUS Lights tomorrow morning and will send immediately on receipt. I'll then get them out to you by 2-3 day EMS Courier to Aus and overnight to NZ addresses.

To those in NZ or AUS I will have some extra stock here in NZ so can send immediately on order from tomorrow.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Received my light safe and sound as of Jan 31st in Toronto Canada. Upon running down the battery and recharging it overnight, the battery indicator only shows 80% charged when fresh pulled from wall plug. Is anyone experiencing a similar issue?


----------



## andyfish (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, same here, i received it last week and have charged it fully but still remains at the 80% level....
I havn't tried going out on a full charge for a couple of hours and running it down though, the problem is probably just with the battery guage circuit not the batterys themselves.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

andyfish said:


> Yep, same here, i received it last week and have charged it fully but still remains at the 80% level....
> I havn't tried going out on a full charge for a couple of hours and running it down though, the problem is probably just with the battery guage circuit not the batterys themselves.


Perhaps with some spare time, I can time the output to get a better indicator to your theory. I do hope you're right


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

I've also noticed the gauge changes depending on the mode so it probably depends on the current for the indicator circuit level and relates to how its programmed rather than a battery capacity problem.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

syadasti said:


> I've also noticed the gauge changes depending on the mode so it probably depends on the current for the indicator circuit level and relates to how its programmed rather than a battery capacity problem.


It appears not to be the case as I had tried all 3 light settings with the same results.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

baymoe said:


> It appears not to be the case as I had tried all 3 light settings with the same results.


When the battery level is discharged quite a bit to about 40-50% and you change to the lowest mode it goes back to higher indicator level because its monitoring the voltage which also relates to run-time. Its still likely a programming related bug the threshold for 100% needs to be changed.

Cellphones have programming issues like this all the time for signal bar strength as its an arbitrary analog indicator for a number value.


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

As for the thread of the bolt , which tights the holder be it for helmet, be it for the bars, you could , instead of oil , you could try teflon thread tape for plumpers , to make it tightier and without using , let's say , thread lock glue ...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

In Vancouver, BC Canada I received my light on Jan 31st, after a little bit of of hijinks for a day with DHL courier. Not too bad though.

Love the light so far just breaking it out of the package and setting it up on my bike, but first trail ride is tonight! Bar mount for now (default spot+flood config), with Gemini Xera (spot) on helmet. I was thinking of putting a bit of carbon assembly paste around the o-rings to give a bit of friction for the bolt, but with bar setup once I set the approximate angle and then tighten with hex I can rotate the mount footing on the bar anyhow to fine tune the angle so it's not really a concern for me.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey

It's good to see everyone is finally getting their lights - albeit with a few teething problems.

It's also great to hear all the positive feedback.

Be assured we are taking these teething problems onboard and working frantically to sort these issues before we head into larger scale production.

Some issues are easy fixed and as mentioned are QC problems. Others, which some people consider an issue and others do not will be assessed over time (throw, beam spread etc).

*Mounting Bolt*
PROBLEM SOLVED!

_The issue was the o-ring between the mount and the housing. The one that was provided with the light is a little too small. 0.68mm to be exact.

To remedy this all it takes a quick trip to the hardware store to pickup 1 x O-ring #105 (ID 5/32 OD 11/32 Thickness (CS) 3/32). This will slip tightley over the small stub axle on the mount and provide the right amount of pressure for the screw and mount to move together without loosening.

Result - mount/screw and outer o-ring move independently to the inner o-ring and housing. The inner o-ring is essentially the bearing surface/provides friction and pressure to ensure the screw does not loosen.

When tightening the screw, this needs to be done with a tool until firm - I would supply a torque rating but my wrench is out of action!

Once set, it should be good until you need to change the mounts to switch between helmet/bar.

I hope that's clear. If not, just try the difference is amazing!

New lights should be supplied with the slightly larger o-ring._

*Battery Indication*
We have had a few reports of the battery gauge indication dropping immediately to 80%. We have completed some additional testing and have found some imperfections in the inidcation circuit. This is separate to the overcharging circuit so there is no safety issues there. You will also notice that depending on the current being drawn the level will also change. The battery still takes a full charge and exhibits the reliabilty of the panasonic cells from which it is built. The indication will still show the discharge trend, however it is not as accurate as we anticipated during tests.

*Please also remember that the light itself will warn the user when the battery reaches critical voltage by emmitting a flash sequence.*

*Development* We have sourced a new battery management chip similar to that in most cellphones, however it is not constant - it learns as the light is used. The inidcation will also be changed to time based and will obviously change depending on the current being drawn. Much more user friendly.

*Soldering/Thermal Paste*
The issue being expereienced here is directly linked to QC (Quality Control). This will addressed.

*Switch Velcro*
The current soluition works well in some scenarios, however in others it's not so user-friendly. We will be supplying adhesive velcro dots in the future to assist with the placement of the switch.

*Shipping*
Chinese NY really provided us with a challenge. We now have stock in the US and NZ for shipping withing 24hrs of order. Depending on location from these locations it should now take a max of 5 days for delivery. Additionally we are working with some distributors in the USA/AUS/UK so the X2 will be available through these supply lines in the future.

*Beam*
This has been a good topic of discussion and one that will always be had when talking about lights. Some posters have stated what we discovered during testing and optic selection - in such a small package it is hard to get a huge throw and also difficult to focus the beam. We felt that the dual spot solution is a good comprimise between the both - this is not just based on 'wall testing'. The beam was thoroughly tested at my local trails which involve tight/open/fast/slow tracks, plus drops and jumps. However my fellow testers and I are not everyone.

*Development* We will continue to develop and investigate possible solutions to improve the light and this includes the beam - both spread and throw (Continual development/improvement is the key - is it not?). Investigation and development will continue.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Almost forgot to mention that I was interested to see how the remote could be placed in a user-friendly fashion with my grip shift setup (a previous poster had expressed concern). I wrapped the supplied thin width velcro around my brake clamp (X-ed over from one side of the clamp to the other). Puts the remote in a perfect position where I can keep my hand on the grip and easily/quickly slide my thumb over the lip of the shifter housing to operate the remote.



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Switch Velcro*
> The current solution works well in some scenarios, however in others it's not so user-friendly. We will be supplying adhesive velcro dots in the future to assist with the placement of the switch.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

If you having a problem with the remote button slipping around the bar, try wrapping the bar with friction tape. (it's what they wrap baseball bats with for better grip) This also works great where the light mounts.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Beam*
> This has been a good topic of discussion and one that will always be had when talking about lights. Some posters have stated what we discovered during testing and optic selection - in such a small package it is hard to get a huge throw and also difficult to focus the beam. We felt that the dual spot solution is a good comprimise between the both - this is not just based on 'wall testing'. The beam was thoroughly tested at my local trails which involve tight/open/fast/slow tracks, plus drops and jumps. However my fellow testers and I are not everyone.
> 
> *Development* We will continue to develop and investigate possible solutions to improve the light and this includes the beam - both spread and throw (even in our eyes it could be better!). Investigation and development will continue.
> ...


Bruce, Thanks for all the feedback.

I haven't gotten my X2 yet but when it comes I'll be sure to give you some feedback concerning the beam pattern issue ( whither it be good or bad ). I have lots of stuff to compare it with including two standard drop-in XM-L torches and of course a Bikeray IV.
If I get good *_usable throw_ out to 100ft while on the bars I will be happy. Anything beyond that will be icing on the cake. ( I really am not hard to please ) 

( *usable throw = the ability of a lamp to *clearly illuminate* a known obstacle or trail feature at a set distance. )

Note: Almost all of my drop-in torches will throw ( usable throw ) out to 150ft when on high. I really don't expect the X2 to match this because of the size of the X2's optics however I am hopefully that it will exceed my expectations.


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

baymoe said:


> Received my light safe and sound as of Jan 31st in Toronto Canada. Upon running down the battery and recharging it overnight, the battery indicator only shows 80% charged when fresh pulled from wall plug. Is anyone experiencing a similar issue?


Yep, same problem here...


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey
> 
> *Battery Indication*
> We have had a few reports of the battery gauge indication dropping immediately to 80%. We have completed some additional testing and have found some imperfections in the inidcation circuit. This is separate to the overcharging circuit so there is no safety issues there. You will also notice that depending on the current being drawn the level will also change. The battery still takes a full charge and exhibits the reliabilty of the panasonic cells from which it is built. The indication will still show the discharge trend, however it is not as accurate as we anticipated during tests.
> ...


*Don't rule out taking a look at your charger... same type of tolerance issues can occur there. It's not unreasonable to see some variation in the amount of "full charge" that the charger "thinks" it has just put on the battery. Using a "learning" fuel gauge may only mask a problem with the charger and result in shorter-than-expected run times despite the "full" indication.

*Is the flash sequence a one-time event or does it occur continually once the threshold is crossed? If you happen to be bombing down hill at the time with this as the only light (not a good idea by the way) would the rider have issues navigating with the flash sequence? How much time remains after the "critical voltage" warning. What happens if you try to turn the light back on after it has automatically shut off?

Good move on the silicon o-rings... nitrile hates ozone and UV.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,



pethelman said:


> *Don't rule out taking a look at your charger... same type of tolerance issues can occur there. It's not unreasonable to see some variation in the amount of "full charge" that the charger "thinks" it has just put on the battery. Using a "learning" fuel gauge may only mask a problem with the charger and result in shorter-than-expected run times despite the "full" indication.


Good suggestion. Have had the engineers check out the charger and it's 100% spot on. Plus actual runtime tests have exceeded our quoted runtimes by abnout 10% in most cases. Whilst no a huge problem, it still is an inconvenience that we are working to provide a better solution.



pethelman said:


> *Is the flash sequence a one-time event or does it occur continually once the threshold is crossed? If you happen to be bombing down hill at the time with this as the only light (not a good idea by the way) would the rider have issues navigating with the flash sequence? How much time remains after the "critical voltage" warning. What happens if you try to turn the light back on after it has automatically shut off?
> 
> Good move on the silicon o-rings... nitrile hates ozone and UV.


The flash sequence is a quick sequence that occurs once. It is not an off/on/off flash but a low/high/low sequence just enough for the user to recognise and take action if required.

At this stage the light will begin to drop current slowly dimming the light until shut-off voltage (6.2v) is reached. If left the process takes apprx 5min.

Alternatively if the user manually lowers the power (current) of the light after the flash sequence, the light will remain at that set brightness until the programmed battery voltage vs set power level current is acehieved - it will then commence the automatic current drop.

If the light shuts off automatically, it will stay shut off unless the battery voltage suddenly rises above the threshold of 6.2v (unlikely).

Moral of the story here....always carry a spare battery or light - just in case!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*X2 Beamshots at last.*

I have been enjoying my X2s this week. Trying them out every night, even though its only 1C outside and the wind is at 20 - 30 kph!

I have the beamshots for the following:

X2 with spot^2
X2 with elliptical^2

Just for fun, both X2s at the same time.

For comparison: Magicshine MJ-816 (original P7 version).

X2s were set to trail programme.

X2 Beamshot Gallery

Photos were taken here looking in a West by Northwest direction along the path closest to the river. The trees on the right of the path are visible in the photos.

The place where the path splits is approximately 120m ahead from where the photo was taken and is clearly visible in the picture with both X2s on simultaneously.

*Camera settings:
*
Due to strong wind buffeting the camera, I was forced to modify the settings slightly (but of course maintained the same exposure value. So apologies for the double vision in some of the shots.

Anyway:

Nikon D7000, natural rendition, long expose noise reduction (mild), Active D-Lighting off.

F4 3 sec ISO 200 sunlight (c.f. std. settings F4 6 sec ISO 100)

Lens is 28mm on Nikon DX sensor, cropping factor of 1.5 making 35mm film equiv. 42mm focal length. (just a little wider than "natural vision")

The camera was located 2.5m behind the light heads and elevated 50cm above the plane of light.

*Notable Distance Markers:
*

On the left of the path, there are spaced poles, about 3m apart.

The first pole visible on the left is 6m in front of the bike.

The fence posts on the right are 2.2 m apart.

The path itself is a touch under 8m wide. The Centre line is 60cm wide.

There are three tall, pale pink flags visible to the left. The nearest is at 30m, the second 60m and the third, 120m flag is located right in the middle of the photos, at the point where the path splits, between the two routes.

Observations:

I stand corrected regarding the subtlety of the differences between the dual-spots and the dual-ellipticals. There is a difference between the two beams, although it's still not that visible when moving in a crowded environment.

Dual spot is of course more forward throwing with less peripheral light.

However, the gain in throw from the dual spot does not seem as significant as the increase in local lighting gained by the elliptical lenses.

The key differences are clearly visible at 100 - 300 and 900 lm where the elliptical lens light seems brighter and wider without compromising much throw.

On boost settings, however, the ultimate lack of throw of the ellipticals is obvious.

Notice that the "spot" lens illuminates the very top of the second tree on the right of the photos, whereas the elliptical lens illuminates the top of the first tree!

These throw really wide beams.

For comparison, I added a three shots with my trusty old 816.

One can see that the 816 is far tamer and more controlled. The ellipticals keep the light in a nice, tight, horizontal band which is very usable on roads with oncoming bike and foot traffic. Notice how tight the spot beam from the central P7 is.

The last two photos are cropped from the main series and show the throws of the spot-spot on Boost and the 816 with both flood and spot on.

It is clear that the 816 has greater throw, which is surprising, since the X2 was claimed to have better throw than the Titan, which has equivalent throw to the 808 which is known to be better than the 816... (if you follow  )

Light color is a little warmer, and feels green tinged for some reason after coming from the P7 & XP-Es.

Stuff not in the photos:

I love their size, the build quality, their ergonomics and the ease with which one can change the program from, say, commuter to trail.

Two of them on the bars is an insane amount of light... Just for fun I stuck both on boost and
ran to the other end of the practically unlit carpark, as I ran, my shadow was cast right up to the 11th floor of the apartment at the far end of the carpark like a ginormous shadow puppet.

When I turned around, it looked like a scene from Close Encounters of the The Third Kind. I could literally see nothing but the lights. Serious overkill on the road and quite dangerous, I'm sure.

Back to reality, though, the elliptical^2 set to commuter flash is seriously attention-grabbing at even the busiest of junctions, so that is going to stay on my bars for good.

However, the lack of throw and control compared to the cheap-shite 816 is somewhat disappointing so I'm going to have to consider what to do next, since using the fugly 816 AND another light is just silly.

Anyway... better get back to work... Let me know if you have any questions or want me to retake some photos.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Circlip said:


> Almost forgot to mention that I was interested to see how the remote could be placed in a user-friendly fashion with my grip shift setup (a previous poster had expressed concern). I wrapped the supplied thin width velcro around my brake clamp (X-ed over from one side of the clamp to the other). Puts the remote in a perfect position where I can keep my hand on the grip and easily/quickly slide my thumb over the lip of the shifter housing to operate the remote.


I can't follow... Do you have a shot of the set-up?


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Good suggestion. Have had the engineers check out the charger and it's 100% spot on. Plus actual runtime tests have exceeded our quoted runtimes by abnout 10% in most cases. Whilst no a huge problem, it still is an inconvenience that we are working to provide a better solution.
> 
> The flash sequence is a quick sequence that occurs once. It is not an off/on/off flash but a low/high/low sequence just enough for the user to recognise and take action if required.
> 
> At this stage the light will begin to drop current slowly dimming the light until shut-off voltage (6.2v) is reached. If left the process takes apprx 5min.


Good info to know.
I assume "the charger" that was tested was only a single sample? I'm just saying, you might only have 1 out of 50 that's marginally bad, so it might be worth a bit of "random" spot testing out of a larger lot, which you may have already done. I'm sure the folks who'd want to use separate batteries without a power meter might appreciate a bit longer than 5 minutes warning. Just a thought.


----------



## jase.paluzzi (Apr 23, 2011)

So those of you that have tried the X2, do you recommend it?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

We've had a bit of feedback saying the light is much smaller than it looks in the pictures.

Here is shot that hopefully helps out the perception...










Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

edit: don't worry


----------



## jase.paluzzi (Apr 23, 2011)

Bruce, it looks like there are a quite a few issues with the new X2. When, realistically will these issues be addressed and should I hold off my purchase until later? Are you going to notify us of when each of the issues are fixed?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> I have been enjoying my X2s this week. Trying them out every night, even though its only 1C outside and the wind is at 20 - 30 kph!
> 
> I have the beamshots for the following:
> 
> ...


GraXXor, Thanks for taking the time to do the beam photos. I agree with most of your observations. The MJ-816 is well known for it's decent over-all beam pattern. Since the main P-7 is using a good size reflector, it is not surprising that it has the better throw.

It was difficult to judge the distance on the spot/spot photo of the X2. What I did was look to the left and count the poles to the point were I felt it had it's maximum ( usable) throw.
I estimated it to be about 33 meters ( or 108 ft. ) Though not fantastically impressive throw wise, it should make a decent bar lamp. I couldn't help but notice the surface of the trail there. It looks like it's painted gray. In comparison the grass to the left appeared to be lit up much better, which of course is somewhat strange. Perhaps the grey trail is not so great for night riding (?) 

I think one of things that Gloworm might look into is replacing the optics with custom reflectors. That or a combo, one reflector , one optic...that just might do it. Also it was mentioned that there is a secondary clear lens outside the optic. That would not be good for maximum light output. Basically just another mm or so of material for the light to have to pass through. Nope, do away with the optics ( or at least one ) and replace with a good reflector that uses an outer lens that has a reflective-free coating. When I get mine I might see if I can retro-fit a reflector myself. I have a nice 20mm reflector on one of my Yezi XM-L torches....do you think that would fit?

Anyway, I should have mine by next Tuesday according to the recent FedEx smartpost update. Bad enough they had it moved to three different places in NJ, then it went to Pa. and NOW it's in transit to where I live. ( note, the original N.J. location was about 200 miles away! ) So far its taken over a week to go half that distance.  I'm a patient fellow but this is killing me.  ( FedEx...you suck.. rft::bluefrown: ) If this had been sent "Priority Mail " via USPS I would of had it last Wednesday!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

jase.paluzzi said:


> So those of you that have tried the X2, do you recommend it?


I have ridden over 100km with two of them on the bars now and I really love them.

The ergonomics are top notch. The multiple modes are really easy to use and changing between them is straightforward and you can learn to do it in about 10 seconds.

The versatility and interchangeability of the lenses just adds to the fun and interest of this light unit.

The o-ring is really tightfitting and in my experience hasn't shifted at all although I don't ride much off-road but I imagine it's far more stable than some of the larger heavier lights.

The Velcro bits which come with the power switch are not that useful but with some glue-backed Velcro, things are much better.

The side bolts do tend to come loose a little bit from time to time but I have found that now I've picked the correct angle that I like to use for my rides I have no more need to adjust it any more and have just set the bolt tight and left it.

When judged as a bar floodlight, I would have to give it 10 out of 10.

The amount of light is absolutely massive for such a tiny package and the beam is full and smooth over its entire range.

The pricing of this unit is really keen and well-placed I think it's perfectly poised to pick up the low end of the market and have basically a lot of it to itself.

Paired with a decent spotlight of your choosing on the helmet and I think you've got the perfect setup for a reasonable price.

Finally the unit is just really fun to use. I don't know why but I prefer it to over my other lights. Just on its styling and appearance it really is a great night to have on the bars, it takes a very little space weighs very little and is one of the least intrusive lights I've seen.

To be honest, what makes this all the more remarkable is the fact that it's still just a 1.0 release product which means that it's the first of its kind. And I'm sure things are you going to get better for the Gloworm X2 versions say 1.1 1.2 in the future. All I can say is that I'm really looking forward to future developments and I think Gloworm is going to be a company to keep your eyes on.

Moreover although there won't be any data on durability for some time, from reading the feedback and so on that the members of the Gloworm team have put on this forum I have come to the conclusion that this is a company we can trust, and can trust them to stand behind their products and provide support going into the future.

So, can I recommend this light? Of course I can, I give it a full hearted recommendation.

I'm sitting here writing this rather than going out for a ride... So I'm going to get my lights on my bike and head off again for another ride. The nights-a-waiting and 'tis dark outside!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> It was difficult to judge the distance on the spot/spot photo of the X2. What I did was look to the left and count the poles to the point were I felt it had it's maximum ( usable) throw.
> I estimated it to be about 33 meters ( or 108 ft. ) Though not fantastically impressive throw wise, it should make a decent bar lamp. I couldn't help but notice the surface of the trail there. It looks like it's painted gray. In comparison the grass to the left appeared to be lit up much better, which of course is somewhat strange. Perhaps the grey trail is not so great for night riding (?)
> 
> I think one of things that Gloworm might look into is replacing the optics with custom reflectors. That or a combo, one reflector , one optic...that just might do it. Also it was mentioned that there is a secondary clear lens outside the optic. That would not be good for maximum light output. Basically just another mm or so of material for the light to have to pass through. Nope, do away with the optics ( or at least one ) and replace with a good reflector that uses an outer lens that has a reflective-free coating. When I get mine I might see if I can retro-fit a reflector myself. I have a nice 20mm reflector on one of my Yezi XM-L torches....do you think that would fit?


I judged it usable a little further out, say 36 - 40m... reasonable but not ideal for a spot.

As for the color of the track, it's fairly new tarmac, same as any newly repaired road. It actually looks darker in daylight than it does in the photo. Just looks grey from the extreme lighting, I guess. Yes, the grass is far brighter than the tarmac In Japan, grass in winter is mostly yell and ivory, very little verdant green. I took the beamshots from a road-rider's perspective, since that's the sort of terrain I use it in most.

I'd love a couple of reflectors in it, I measure the optics themselves to be about 17mm, held in a kind of plastic frame, so totally just over 20mm, I'd say.

More shots coming soon.

I really *am* going out for a ride now... I'm taking my D7000, Tripod, pair of X2s and heading into Tokyo for some "real" road riding!

Expect some serious urban terrain for the next batch.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey, does that Nikon shoot video, thats something I'd like to see!?


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> hopefully helps out the perception...


My main perception is still this product being a shameless and blatant copy of the Lupine Piko ...


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> My main perception is still this product being a shameless and blatant copy of the Lupine Piko ...


there are only so many ways you can arrange 2 LEDs in a small format. Calling this a Lupine Piko ripoff is like calling Easton EA90 wheels ripoffs of Mavic Crossmaxes.


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

mattthemuppet said:


> there are only so many ways you can arrange 2 LEDs in a small format. Calling this a Lupine Piko ripoff is like calling Easton EA90 wheels ripoffs of Mavic Crossmaxes.


Yes, that was the very same lame reply from gloworm themselves in the german Lupine forum, BTW an astoningly fast reply within hours on the same question if the X2 was not just a Piko clone. Did not know they monitor foreign language forums so close ... 

Nevertheless, if it was so, how comes that 2 other competitors, with the very same layout 2 XML leds, the Inton NB-04 2200LM as well as the magicshine MJ-880, look so different? According to your credo then also these ones "forcedly" should have received the same look.


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Paired with a decent spotlight of your choosing on the helmet and I think you've got the perfect setup for a reasonable price.


Thanks for the pics and recommendation GraXXoR! I'm following this thread as a first-time night light buyer looking for that "perfect setup". 
So what would you (or anyone else on this thread) recommend for the helmet? I ride very technical trails, not a lot on the road. The low profile/adjustability of this light looks to be a good option, but I don't see an option for a smaller battery.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> Yes, that was the very same lame reply from gloworm themselves in the german Lupine forum, BTW an astoningly fast reply within hours on the same question if the X2 was not just a Piko clone. Did not know they monitor foreign language forums so close ...
> 
> Nevertheless, if it was so, how comes that 2 other competitors, with the very same layout 2 XML leds, the Inton NB-04 2200LM as well as the magicshine MJ-880, look so different? According to your credo then also these ones "forcedly" should have received the same look.


I'm not really sure what your beef is CHnuschti. The Gloworm and the Piko are simply examples of convergent design (similar concept to convergent evolution, if you know what that is) - if you want to package 2 LEDs in the smallest and lightest housing possible that still has enough surface area to dissipate the heat produced, you'll end up with something:

a bit wider than 2 optics
a bit taller than 1 optic
a bit deeper than the depth of the cover glass/ plastic + optic + LED + driver compartment

which = the piko or the gloworm or any of the twin LED helmet light housings made by people on the DIY forum. They're not setting out to ape the Piko, they're just using the same design principles to arrive at the same/ similar point.

The other twin XM-L lights you mentioned both have much larger and heavier housings which are cheaper to produce, needed for the higher currents the LEDs are driven at (higher current = more heat = more surface area needed) and are largely unsuitable for helmet use. So they had different requirements that lead to a similar but different design.

Does that sufficiently answer your question?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mattthemuppet said:


> there are only so many ways you can arrange 2 LEDs in a small format. Calling this a Lupine Piko ripoff is like calling Easton EA90 wheels ripoffs of Mavic Crossmaxes.


Exactly....and I believe DiNotte had the two led design first or did they copy from a DIY'er ?...
...but seriously, who cares. One company makes a bike and another one makes one almost just like it, big deal. Everything gets copied. It's the little details that make something unique.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

How can this be a 'ripoff design' when it's superior in pretty much every way to the Piko? Brighter, remote, better mount, more lumen per $$$, etc???


----------



## CHnuschti (Nov 12, 2008)

mattthemuppet said:


> Does that sufficiently answer your question?


It doesn't at all.

And your "convergent design" frankly in this case reminds me more of the legendary George Orwell's "newspeak", I hope you know what that is, than to its original meaning. Verbally, it is easy to sugarcoat everything.

I mean, let's look a bit closer. Shape, front panel, fins layout, attachment layout is the same as the Piko. I think, this is a bit more than just a coincidental "convergent design". I can recognize only the interchangeable optics and the external switch as "innovations".

But this must be the brave new world. Take a successful product, copy it and let it manufacture cheaply somewhere in China. Now this is not really a new invention, we are already almost suffocating from all these cheap "made in China" replicas. Watches, mobile phones, tablets, etc..

And I guess, it's easier to walk through with it. Lupine is just a small manufacturer, maybe 10 employees, fight it on legal way in NZ might be difficult, and hopeless in China, I suppose. If it was Garmin or Apple and the like surely there would be more troubles to expect.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> And I guess, it's easier to walk through with it. Lupine is just a small manufacturer, maybe 10 employees, fight it on legal way in NZ might be difficult, and hopeless in china, I suppose. If it was Garmin or Apple and the like surely there would be more troubles to expect.


Yes its easy for Lupine to rip-off the small one person manufacturer. I bet scar is pissed. He was making his micro-sized dual LED cycling light years before Lupine came along and stole his sales.

Amoeba - The simplest "light" form

The Piko is not unique or innovative. Go back to your own forum, you are not contributing anything of value.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

syadasti said:


> Yes its easy for Lupine to rip-off the small one person manufacturer. I bet scar is pissed. He was making his micro-sized dual LED cycling light years before Lupine came along and stole his sales.
> 
> Amoeba - The simplest "light" form
> 
> The Piko is not unique or innovative. Go back to your own forum, you are not contributing anything of value.


Personally, I'm thinking that Lupine should pay Scar a royalty.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> It doesn't at all.
> 
> And your "convergent design" frankly in this case reminds me more of the legendary George Orwell's "newspeak", I hope you know what that is, than to its original meaning. Verbally, it is easy to sugarcoat everything.
> 
> ...


wow, someone must have really spat in your coffee this morning


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Good news regarding the mount/bolt issue

The issue was the o-ring between the mount and the housing. The one that was provided with the light is a little too small. 0.68mm to be exact.

To remedy this all it takes a quick trip to the hardware store to pickup 1 x O-ring #105 (ID 5/32 OD 11/32 Thickness (CS) 3/32). This will slip tightley over the small stub axle on the mount and provide the right amount of pressure for the screw and mount to move together without loosening.

Result - mount/screw and outer o-ring move independently to the inner o-ring and housing. The inner o-ring is essentially the bearing surface/provides friction and pressure to ensure the screw does not loosen.

When tightening the screw, this needs to be done with a tool until firm - I would supply a torque rating but my wrench is out of action!

Once set, it should be good until you need to change the mounts to switch between helmet/bar.

I hope that's clear. If not, just try the difference is amazing! :thumbsup:

*If needed we can post an o-ring out - however the cost the o-ring is only about 20c if you decide to get it yourself*

Light sets in the future will be provided with the correct size o-ring 

PS. No lube is required.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Bruce / Vag,
I sent you guys e-mail / PM and haven't gotten a response regarding being charged for customs fees and also the missing extra lens. Please advise.
Cheers


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> Hey Bruce / Vag,
> I sent you guys e-mail / PM and haven't gotten a response regarding being charged for customs fees and also the missing extra lens. Please advise.
> Cheers


PM'd you :thumbsup:


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> Hey Bruce / Vag,
> I sent you guys e-mail / PM and haven't gotten a response regarding being charged for customs fees and also the missing extra lens. Please advise.
> Cheers


I'm not the only one who missing extra lens.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

severum_69 said:


> I'm not the only one who missing extra lens.


Hey,

Can you tell me what your name is and I'll ensure an optic is sent you immediately.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I just checked on fedex and my light is only five minutes away from my house right now so I think it will arrive soon. I will have to pick up the correct O-ring at the hardware store as soon as I get a chance. Oh and thanks graxxor for posting up all the pictures.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

CHnuschti said:


> It doesn't at all.
> 
> And your "convergent design" frankly in this case reminds me more of the legendary George Orwell's "newspeak", I hope you know what that is, than to its original meaning.


If you're going to get picky with words, at least be grammatical when doing it, or you just end up sounding like a bit of a dick.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Wrong side of the bed, much?*



CHnuschti said:


> It doesn't at all.
> 
> But this must be the brave new world. Take a successful product, copy it and let it manufacture cheaply somewhere in China. Now this is not really a new invention, we are already almost suffocating from all these cheap "made in China" replicas. Watches, mobile phones, tablets, etc..
> 
> And I guess, it's easier to walk through with it. Lupine is just a small manufacturer, maybe 10 employees, fight it on legal way in NZ might be difficult, and hopeless in China, I suppose. If it was Garmin or Apple and the like surely there would be more troubles to expect.


... Right because Garmin and Apple devices aren't "made in China."

If you're going to get picky with examples, at least be relevant when doing it, or you just end up sounding like a bit of a...

Oh wait, we've been here before.


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you tell me what your name is and I'll ensure an optic is sent you immediately.
> 
> ...


PM'd you :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

CHnuschti said:


> s".....But this must be the brave new world. Take a successful product, copy it and let it manufacture cheaply somewhere in China. Now this is not really a new invention, we are already almost suffocating from all these cheap "made in China" replicas. Watches, mobile phones, tablets, etc..


I think you are grossly exaggerating the issue. People have copied other people's ideas since the dawn of time. Way before Huxley came down the shoot and began to speculate on potential future utopian societies, people were copying other people's ideas. Its all "been there, done that".

Now if you can't find something else about the product to comment about maybe you better turn the computer off....big brother might be watching.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I received my light today and boy is this thing small. I had the same thought as someone else did earlier when opening the package and seeing the light head. It seems like a toy it's so small. 

I do have an issue that I need to share with everyone though. The extension cable is faulty. The light seems to work perfectly without the extension cord, but using the cord makes the light turn off intermittently and I noticed something else. Having the extension cord plugged into the battery and NOT even having the light head connected, the battery indicators would come on and off when bending the extension cord in a certain area. Freaked me out a bit b/c the light head was not even connected and the battery indicators were coming on and off. Without anything connected to the battery there is no light indicator which is the way it is supposed to be and when connecting the battery directly to the light head everything seems good. So at least it should be a simple fix of just replacing the extension cord. 

I do need the extension piece as I plan to use the light on the helmet and the battery needs to reach my camelback pocket. I am not too concerned at this point unless other issues arrive. I am not a fan these types of plugs and cables, but as long as I can get a working extension piece that holds up then I will not complain again on the issue.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaximusHQ said:


> I do have an issue that I need to share with everyone though. The extension cable is faulty. The light seems to work perfectly without the extension cord, but using the cord makes the light turn off intermittently and I noticed something else. Having the extension cord plugged into the battery and NOT even having the light head connected, the battery indicators would come on and off when bending the extension cord in a certain area. Freaked me out a bit b/c the light head was not even connected and the battery indicators were coming on and off. Without anything connected to the battery there is no light indicator which is the way it is supposed to be and when connecting the battery directly to the light head everything seems good. So at least it should be a simple fix of just replacing the extension cord.


Hey Max, whatever you do, don't use that extension cable again! Sounds like there is a short or break in the cable ( or both ). That's why it's screwing with the voltage indicators. I'm sure the Gloworm people will get you a new one but in the mean time ( if you can't wait ) you can pick up extension cables from Action LED which might be able to get it to you faster. Besides, can't hurt to have a back up for those kind of things. I have so much electronic accessories it's a wonder I can find half my stuff when I need it.

At least you got yours. On Friday Fedex decided to send mine to Martinsburg WV....Just happens to be 80+ miles away which of course set the delivery date back till next week. :madman:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> Well I received my light today and boy is this thing small. I had the same thought as someone else did earlier when opening the package and seeing the light head. It seems like a toy it's so small.
> 
> I do have an issue that I need to share with everyone though. The extension cable is faulty. The light seems to work perfectly without the extension cord, but using the cord makes the light turn off intermittently and I noticed something else. Having the extension cord plugged into the battery and NOT even having the light head connected, the battery indicators would come on and off when bending the extension cord in a certain area. Freaked me out a bit b/c the light head was not even connected and the battery indicators were coming on and off. Without anything connected to the battery there is no light indicator which is the way it is supposed to be and when connecting the battery directly to the light head everything seems good. So at least it should be a simple fix of just replacing the extension cord.
> 
> I do need the extension piece as I plan to use the light on the helmet and the battery needs to reach my camelback pocket. I am not too concerned at this point unless other issues arrive. I am not a fan these types of plugs and cables, but as long as I can get a working extension piece that holds up then I will not complain again on the issue.


Great suggestion Cat!

@Maximus - I've just ordered an extension cord from Action LED for you. It will be sent to the address we sent your X2 to.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ

PS. Cheers Jim!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm: I have now lost in total three o-rings. The two that came with my lights and another I "borrowed" from my Magicshine.

Please please please make the o-rings captive, so they don't fall off when I put the lights in my pocket.

It's a small thing but it's very annoying after coming from Magicshine with O-rings firmly connected to the body of the light. 

Also if you lose your O ring when you're out in the field your light is totally useless unless you want to hand hold it all the way home.

Also, do you think you could source some O-rings with a tab on them? There're a bugger to get off at 1°C with thick gloves on.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Gloworm for the quick response. Cat, once I narrowed down the issue to the extension cord, I stopped using it. Graxxor, the idea to make the o-ring captive is a good one. I can imagine being out on the trail and losing that. I do carry tape in my camelback always so if I have to rig something up on the go I would at least be able to do that. I think I will visit the hardware store and pick up extra o-rings. I managed to install the extra spot optic although it took a bit of fiddling to get it to sit flush. I look forward to receiving the headband when it's available so I can do some exploring.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just curious, I dont ride MTB really at all, certainly not at night so i may be missing something very obvious, but why are you disasembling lights and mounts while you are out riding? Is it swapping from bar to helmet mount, i imagine that would be sorted before you go


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> I do have an issue that I need to share with everyone though. The extension cable is faulty.


Unfortunately, its just the nature of the beast with these extensions. There will be a certain percentage of bad ones. Out of the 100+ extensions that I've tested, there's been at least 5 or 6 bad ones. Before I use these things I always do a "pull/bend" test on each end of the cable while it's carrying around 1amp of current and verify its condition. If you need a guaranteed good one, just PM me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pethelman said:


> Unfortunately, its just the nature of the beast with these extensions. There will be a certain percentage of bad ones. Out of the 100+ extensions that I've tested, there's been at least 5 or 6 bad ones. Before I use these things I always do a "pull/bend" test on each end of the cable while it's carrying around 1amp of current and verify its condition. If you need a guaranteed good one, just PM me.


Thanks Peth, an interesting story so I thought I'd add one of my own.

Some years ago I bought a nice lamp from an upstart Aussie DIY'er who called his company HIDtech. Long story short; his lamps were assembled using connectors that unfortunately quickly developed a propensity for broken internal wires. I think I used mine a couple weeks before the problem happened. The owner very quickly replaced the whole battery and sent me a replacement wire/plug as well. He later told me that I wasn't the only one with the problem and that he had done a product recall. He told me the problem was that he had used cheap wire/connectors that came out of China. Sadly, I believe this problem ended up putting him out of business because shortly afterward he stopped selling bike lights.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

@Gloworm
Hey Bruce, do you know the size of the second small o-ring?
If I'm going to go out and buy a #105, i may as well pick up the other one as well if I can find them in a silicon version.

TB

PS: i got my tracking number on Saturday, thanks, but it doesnt seem to be showing up in any systems yet, should it be?


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

A couple pics of the Gloworm X2 next to some other lights just for comparison in size and shape. Lupine Wilma and Betty, Cygolite Halogen 20 watt + 10 watt dual, Vistalite 15 watt halogen, 2 NR HIDs.


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> A couple pics of the Gloworm X2 next to some other lights just for comparison in size and shape. Lupine Wilma and Betty, Cygolite Halogen 20 watt + 10 watt dual, Vistalite 15 watt halogen, 2 NR HIDs.


Nice pics MaximusHQ! Would love to see how it looks mounted on a helmet. 
Again, suggestions from anyone regarding a good helmet light are appreciated.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

OzFest said:


> Again, suggestions from anyone regarding a good helmet light are appreciated.


What about ay ups? I'm guessing your from Australia. Light battery and light head, good battery life and a good spot. I think they're about $260 for 1 light, so pretty pricey though.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

OzFest said:


> Nice pics MaximusHQ! Would love to see how it looks mounted on a helmet.
> Again, suggestions from anyone regarding a good helmet light are appreciated.


Helmet mounted pics on page 3 here.... http://forums.mtbr.com/8836081-post94.html


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

GraXXoR said:


> @Gloworm: I have now lost in total three o-rings. The two that came with my lights and another I "borrowed" from my Magicshine.
> 
> Please please please make the o-rings captive, so they don't fall off when I put the lights in my pocket.
> 
> ...


Just in case, you can always have with you some tie-wraps , long enough to make a loop to replace temporarily the missed O-ring ... 
I always carry some tie-wraps in different sizes , just in case I 'll have to fix something ...
Also , you can cut "O-rings" from a torn or useless tube , from those you cannot anymore repair with patches ...

When I am riding , trekking, walking, (and all those ... "kings" ) 
I carry with me tools, spare stuff , food etc to prevent ..."total failure" in the middle of nowhere ... 
But , just because "**** happens" , just try to provide whatever you CAN carry and not exaggerate ...
A small kit of repair stuff is precious in the field, even for our friends ,because a failure in their bike/ equipment , could ruin an - otherwise - nice ride of ours too ...

I am - so far- happy with my X-2 and I think I 'l keep it this way !!!


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

CHnuschti said:


> Yes, that was the very same lame reply from gloworm themselves in the german Lupine forum, BTW an astoningly fast reply within hours on the same question if the X2 was not just a Piko clone. Did not know they monitor foreign language forums so close ...
> 
> Nevertheless, if it was so, how comes that 2 other competitors, with the very same layout 2 XML leds, the Inton NB-04 2200LM as well as the magicshine MJ-880, look so different? According to your credo then also these ones "forcedly" should have received the same look.


Well the Inton NB04 is approximately 3 times the weight and 5 times the volume of the Gloworm X2 and really only suitable for bar mount so not a very good example.

You've laboured your comparison with the Piko - the Piko has 50% less output, almost no cooling fins, no remote switch, a different mount. It has a passing similarity in shape but that's it. Let be honest if you want a very small twin XM-L package it's going to have 2 optics and be shaped to fit them. Get over yourself.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

ckesinis said:


> Just in case, you can always have with you some tie-wraps , long enough to make a loop to replace temporarily the missed O-ring ...
> I always carry some tie-wraps in different sizes , just in case I 'll have to fix something ...
> Also , you can cut "O-rings" from a torn or useless tube , from those you cannot anymore repair with patches ...
> 
> ...


Plus bring a lot of duct tape as well. You never know when you might need to use that :thumbsup:


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

*Missing Lenses*

Seems to be a trend here. I did not receive any of my extra lenses either. I should have had the free extra Flood and a paid for Eliptical. Order number #11245 - Kevin in Virginia. Other than that, it looks very nice. Cant wait to try it out 

PS - What is the warranty on these?


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Ndisil, the warranty is 2 years for light head and 180 days for battery according to a post here from gloworm. Should be post 278 on this thread.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

@maximus
So, how does the X2 compare against some of those other lights you have?


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

tb123 said:


> @maximus
> So, how does the X2 compare against some of those other lights you have?


I hope to test that out this weekend against my Betty and Wilma at least . The one thing I can say now as that this is much smaller and lighter than them. Initial guess is that the betty has quite a bit more range, and the wilma may have too while the x2 has a wider beam. I like the range of the wilma on the helmet so I am hoping that the x2 can come close to that for helmet use. The X2 is silly small and its hard to believe it pumps out so much light. I can't imagine the weight of the x2 on the helmet will even be noticed.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Finally!*....FedEx man must have been in good mood and left it at my door.

Quicky review: Everything seems to work. The wire to the remote is more than long enough so no worries there. It took me a couple minutes to figure out how to work the menu choices but once learned they are super easy to change.

I was pleasantly pleased to discover that when using a menu that includes a flash or strobe ( known as a special mode ) YOU WON'T HAVE TO CYCLE THROUGH THAT MODE EXCEPT TO TURN OFF. That is ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!! This means you can just cycle through the steady modes and if you want the strobe you just press and hold and "There it is", flash, strobe or low dim ( depending on which menu ) is instantly at your command. Super Kudo's on such a well thought out menu interface. :thumbsup:

I did do a quick inside-the- house comparison using the X2 standard optic setup ( one spot / one flood ) vs. my Bikeray IV. Very nice output from the X2. The Bikeray IV looks a bit brighter though. Of course one must remember the BR IV is using a 15° optic, the X2 a combo spot/flood. The X2 with this setup is producing a very nice uniform beam. It is completely even with not even a tinge of a spot that I could tell. I took the light outside to try to get a better idea of what it can do but unfortunately there is too much ambient light from the surrounding buildings ( not to mention a crystal clear Full Moon! ) to get an accurate representation of the beam pattern. Still, I liked what I saw. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get out to a darker spot to do some more comparisons. Right now the full moon is working against me.

I still have yet to change out to a Spot/Spot optic set-up. :ihih:

( * Quicky side note: One of my defunk XPG mini-torches has a reflector that looks like it just might fit the X2 housing. :ihih: I won't know for sure though until I remove one of the optics. If it's a bit too long I might be able to dremel off some of the reflector. We'll see. The emitter hole looks big enough at first glance but once again I won't know till I try it. ) The bigger issue though would be ( even if it fits ) are there any major artifacts produced? I'll just have to wait and see. )


----------



## HellToupee (Jan 19, 2010)

Just received mine today as well, intending to use it on the helmet with spot/spot lenses, even mounted very far forward can barely notice the weight. The remote is a great feature so much easier than having to find the button on the back of the light when its on ur head, i think i would prefer if the button had loops for a Velcro strap rather than just a velcro strip on the back.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been playing with the optics on my X2's.

I swapped over a spot optic from one light to the other to try spot/spot. I was surprised at what a noticeable difference it made. It added a fair bit more throw and focussed the beam but still has a big hotspot of light. Perfect for helmet use I'd say.

Overall thoughts -
Amazing output for such a compact light package.
Well thought out programme system.
Great value compared to the other branded lights on the market.
Seems nicely machined and good quality.
Great attention to detail.

There have been a few niggles mentioned on here but none significantly detract from the light and are to be expected with any new product.
A non-captive O-ring isn't a problem for me - I pop it in my pocket when I remove the light. I actually find it easier to take on and off as it it.
It sounds like the change of O-ring on the mount to a #105 has solved that issue.


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Plus bring a lot of duct tape as well. You never know when you might need to use that :thumbsup:


Of course, if I post here (off topic) what I am carrying in my camelback , you 'll all laugh !!!


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

MaximusHQ said:


> Ndisil, the warranty is 2 years for light head and 180 days for battery according to a post here from gloworm. Should be post 278 on this thread.


Cool thanks!


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

*Problem Consensus?*

OK I just received my light! This thing is stupid bright for the size. I am really impressed.

It appears there's a list of issues to worry about though. Looking back through this thread the one I was most concerned about was the QC/thermal paste comment by Vag. What is the issue? I didn't see a description of how that was identified.

I did leave mine on for a while and it was getting really hot (not moving). I also have the 80% battery gauge problem.

Otherwise looks fantastic. And I'm off to get an o-ring #105....

thanks!


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

*Mine arrived yesterday!*

A day ahead of the predicted arrival date, which was very nice because it let me get out on the trails last night before today's rain.

As others have noted, it's a very nice looking kit, nicely designed and constructed. Having heard several comments now about how small the light is, I was prepared, but...MAN it is small! I was expecting something more like the size of my Gemini Xera, but it's quite a bit smaller in diameter.

The battery charged just fine. The light indicated 100% charge, so no problem there. I'm using this as a handlebar light. It mounted easily, and I really like how the lighthead can be centered in front of the stem, leaving room on the top of the stem for my Garmin Edge. Took me a minute to figure out how to set up the mount - it really helps to read the instructions, they are clear but sometimes it's hard to slow down and actually read them! Mounted the battery, plugged in the extension cord (no problem there, either), and off I went!

For such a small size, it's amazing how much light the X2 puts out. But as GraXXor has noted, it is spread quite wide. It worked well as a bar light, but I could have used a bit more focus and throw, so I'm going to swap the flood optic for the spot and go spot-spot for the next ride. (Really nice that an extra optic was included for free to make this possible, though they are cheap to buy.)

I actually expected the light to be a bit brighter. I thought it would dominate my Xera on my helmet since the Xera is nominally 800 lumens, and it did look a lot brighter in my garage, but on the trail they seemed about the same brightness. The Xera isn't a tight spot, either. Perhaps the X2 will seem brighter with the spot-spot combination. In any case, the combination of X2 on the bars and Xera on the helmet was great! The X2 really covered the trail well, and the Xera gave extra illumination as needed, especially around corners. On steep, rutted singletrack I wasn't as fast as during the day, but I could go plenty fast on fire road descents.

The battery life seemed very good. I did a one-hour ride and the battery indicator was on 80% at the end. I rode on high or boost on the flats and downhill and mostly on low on the climbs (probably 30 minutes).

My main issues so far: (1) The remote is very nice, but with the enclosed velcro strip the remote slides around. It's actually hard to hit the button easily because the remote tends to move away as you do so. As suggested somewhere in this thread, a velcro disk with adhesive backing would be a good solution, although I'd rather have something I could easily remove when I take the light off. Some sort of rubberized strip might be better. (2) There is not much difference between the light output at high and boost in the trail program mode. You can see a little bit of brightening, the light gets whiter, but it really is surprising how little difference in coverage is apparent. This is supposed to be the difference between 900 lumens and 1200 lumens, which should be big! Instead, they both seem comparable to my Xera. It doesn't look like 1200 lumens to me compared to the Xera - but these are my first lights so I don't really have a good standard of comparison. I do notice that the branches up high were well lit, so it could be that a change in the optics will make it seem brighter (as graXXor again has noted, in swapping in eliptical optics to get more usable light on the ground). Regardless, the amount of light was very usable and it lit up the trail very well, so I'm happy with the combination.

Except for the boost not being as bright as I expected, the light sequence program is nicely thought out. The low was good for general riding and especially climbing. It's easy to get to the "special" mode of dim (100 lumens) when desired, but usually you are just cycling between the normal modes. I haven't switched between programs yet, but that looks easy.

I still have a couple of things to sort out. I am not sure the best place to mount the battery - I put it in a water bottle cage, which is fine but maybe not the best. This has nothing to do with this light, of course, just me figuring out what to do with the battery. I did want to be able to see the battery display, though, which made some of the places I thought about not suitable. I haven't gotten an extra o-ring or checked for excess thermal paste or anything like that. I may find something when I swap out the flood optic, but the workmanship seems top-notch!

All in all, I'm very pleased with the light. I think it is by far the best value out there! It's a great design, really lightweight and small for the amount of light, and a good price. The combo with the Xera as a helmet light worked really well, everything I was hoping for. I had a blast out there last night, and can't wait to use it again!:thumbsup:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

ljracer said:


> OK I just received my light! This thing is stupid bright for the size. I am really impressed.
> 
> It appears there's a list of issues to worry about though. Looking back through this thread the one I was most concerned about was the QC/thermal paste comment by Vag. What is the issue? I didn't see a description of how that was identified.
> 
> ...


I think it was GraXXor that had an issue when trying to change the optics in his lights. The thermal paste had kinda glued the optic in place and there was a solder blob that was getting in the way of the optic seating correctly when replacing it. Not really a super major issue.

Any of these type of light will get hot when standing still (and switched to high). They really need airflow to keep them cool and stop them decreasing output to stop damage.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Lights showed up on Monday and had just enough time to get a full charge on them for the after work ride. I like - size - output - remote all good so far. I'm another that didn't get my extra lens either. I was only out a couple hours but so far these are my go to light :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

I received my X2. The small package is nice. The remote is a plus now that the light head adjustment will not get knocked out of place as compare to other lightheaded that has the On/off switch on the light. The programming selection is easy to figure out. No problem swapping lens to make it spot/spot.

Intitial power up indoor got me skeptical of the claim 1200 lumens. It was slightly brighter than my Gen2 Xera and almost identical to my BR IV. First thing I notice when compare side by side with the Xera and BR IV was the tint. The X2 had more green tint while the BR IV and Xera is white. It may be the tint that make my eyes perceive the brightness less. So then I decided to get out my light meter and did some lux test. My room is small so the overall lux reading is slightly higher than MTBR value. However it is all relative reading in term of each light unit I tested. Here are the values:

X2 IN BOOST: 129
XERA HIGH: 85
BR IV HIGH: 98
TITAN P7 : 55
MS 808 P7: 46
MS XML: 75

It seem the X2 does produce the claim lumens. The beam is more of a flood even with the spot/spot lens. Personally I also prefer a more white tint since I do more road than trail, but this tint probably works better on trail than road. I also wish an Allen wrench was included with the light. Not that I don't have one, but I'm sure someone else may not.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> I received my X2. The small package is nice. The remote is a plus now that the light head adjustment will not get knocked out of place as compare to other lightheaded that has the On/off switch on the light. The programming selection is easy to figure out. No problem swapping lens to make it spot/spot.
> 
> Intitial power up indoor got me skeptical of the claim 1200 lumens. It was slightly brighter than my Gen2 Xera and almost identical to my BR IV. First thing I notice when compare side by side with the Xera and BR IV was the tint. The X2 had more green tint while the BR IV and Xera is white. It may be the tint that make my eyes perceive the brightness less. So then I decided to get out my light meter and did some lux test. My room is small so the overall lux reading is slightly higher than MTBR value. However it is all relative reading in term of each light unit I tested. Here are the values:
> 
> ...


Hey,

Well its great to hear all the feedback.

Just to confirm, we will be including a hex tool with the next production run - quite possibly in Gloworm green!

Also, as stated previously we will also plan to include adhesive velrco spots in the future.

Lastly, a big apology for the optics not being shipped as planned - well not to everyone. We'll get those sorted and out to you...asap.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

agoura_biker said:


> ....For such a small size, it's amazing how much light the X2 puts out. But as GraXXor has noted, it is spread quite wide. It worked well as a bar light, but I could have used a bit more focus and throw, so I'm going to swap the flood optic for the spot and go spot-spot for the next ride. (Really nice that an extra optic was included for free to make this possible, though they are cheap to buy.)
> 
> I actually expected the light to be a bit brighter. I thought it would dominate my Xera on my helmet since the Xera is nominally 800 lumens, and it did look a lot brighter in my garage, but on the trail they seemed about the same brightness. The Xera isn't a tight spot, either. Perhaps the X2 will seem brighter with the spot-spot combination.


I took my X2 with me to work today to try out when I got a break. After trying it out in a couple spots I have to admit that I was not happy. I was expecting it to be brighter and my Bikeray IV was just over all brighter. The problem it seems is with the flood optic. It spreads the light out so much that the throw and beam intensity suffer terribly. Fine if you just want to point the light down and shine a big spot in front of you however that is not what I wanted. I was afraid that I might have to return it because it just wasn't measuring up to my expectations... ( with the spot/flood optic ).

When I got home tonight I popped the flood optic out and put the other spot optic in. ( Yes, having the right hex wrench helps.. ) There are some problems putting in the optic. The wires along the bottom of the board are causing the optic not to seat properly. I suppose with a Dremel tool or file you could make a notch in the optic holder and then it would seat properly. Still I got it to sit fairly well and all went back together fairly easily. I'd feel better about it though if i knew the optics were completely seated.

The result of changing the optics to spot/spot vastly improved the over-all intensity of the output, not to mention the throw and made the over-all beam pattern much more usable. I have yet to give it a good test though but I did go outside behind where I live where there are some dirt trails ( yes, at 3:30AM and 32°F ) :lol: just so
I could see the difference. It is SOOOOOOO much better. ( Whew! ) Looks like I'll keep it ...at least for now. 

From what I could tell ( with the spot optics ) the beam pattern comes out almost squarish. Yes, I know that sounds strange but it looks fine when in use. It is a more confined beam and appears to clearly throw ~ *100 ft. ( *Maybe more, the trail I was on took a sharp turn but boy was the trail nice and bright. )

Once again, all this is just "first impression ramblings". The real tests will come when I do beam shots against some of my other lights. Unfortunately it is suppose to snow where I live tomorrow. That is a super bummer. I'm hopeful that maybe I might get to ride with it Saturday. Looks like I'll just have to wait and see.

( _*Side Note on the reflector I mentioned before: It almost fit. There are some threads on the lower part that need to be filed down. Other than that it fits perfectly...I think. Now the question is , "Is the emitter centered"?...If not it won't work. I'll just have to buy some files and cross my fingers. :_ :smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## ckesinis (Oct 3, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I'll just have to buy some files and cross my fingers. :[/I] :smilewinkgrin: )


Try out the X(2)-Files, they' l do the job better !!

It's a nice light though, I think !
For road riding it lights up dark streets and scenery very well .
When in the drt roads os singletracks , you definitely need a spot light in the helmet to anticipate the shadows of the bar light(s) and to lit where your head turns , it 's also very helpful in repairs... when it gets dark ...


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

ljracer said:


> OK I just received my light! This thing is stupid bright for the size. I am really impressed.
> 
> It appears there's a list of issues to worry about though. Looking back through this thread the one I was most concerned about was the QC/thermal paste comment by Vag. What is the issue? I didn't see a description of how that was identified.
> 
> ...


As tb123 said, I just found the thermal paste all over the place when I opened the front cover to replace the optics. It effectively acted like glue, holding the optics in place. Still, nothing one of those little cotton wool balls on the end of a little stick, coated in alcohol couldn't sort out.

The solder blob was a little more annoying since they (quite rightly) appear to be using high temperature solder. In the end, I took a knife to it to reduce the volume then used my soldering gun to flatten it.

I would like to say that in both lights, the solder was a very shiny and smooth globe, consistent with a clean solder joint, unlike the hideous grey monstrosities one used to find inside Magicshine 808s. It was just a little large, that's all.

In the case of the elliptical lens (which cannot be rotated for obvious reasons) I had to hollow out a dent in the back of the plastic optics holder to accommodate the blob though.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

neninja said:


> I've been playing with the optics on my X2's.
> 
> I swapped over a spot optic from one light to the other to try spot/spot. I was surprised at what a noticeable difference it made. It added a fair bit more throw and focussed the beam but still has a big hotspot of light. Perfect for helmet use I'd say.
> 
> ...


I agree on all the points. However, for me a captive o-loop is a must. every time I park my bike somewhere I have to remove the lights. Since it is often 1 or 2 degrees C out there and my fingers are often frozen numb, or at least sluggish, I hate it when one of the hoops plings off into a bush in the middle of the night.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

agoura_biker said:


> A day ahead of the predicted arrival date, which was very nice because it let me get out on the trails last night before today's rain.
> 
> For such a small size, it's amazing how much light the X2 puts out. But as GraXXor has noted, it is spread quite wide. It worked well as a bar light, but I could have used a bit more focus and throw, so I'm going to swap the flood optic for the spot and go spot-spot for the next ride. (Really nice that an extra optic was included for free to make this possible, though they are cheap to buy.)
> 
> ...


Great summary and I think your experiences match mine.

It's bloody small and bloody bright! No, seriously! It's weapon grade  and as you said, in a confined space, which acts like an integrating sphere to some extent, you really feel the light. This will make it great for tight spaces and indeed it works in the tight confines of Japanese backstreets which I often use it on.

However it's not "bright" in the sense of flux density. Put it on the open road and you really wish there were some decent optics for it.

But if you've seen my beamshots, you'll see that the spot^2 setup is a touch more punchy.

Beamshots

I, too, love the programme. They are to all intents and purposes perfect. After one day, it was second nature and I have two on the bars to think about! One on Trail Mode with the 100 lm special.... Great for parking, waiting at zebra crossings and cycling through crowds of people. The other is set to Commuter Mode, so the special flash and super wide flood is SPECTACULAR. On Tokyo's insane, multi level junctions with flyovers, underpasses and multi lanes, the floody 700lm flasher is pure heaven and lights up the lanes waiting to descend to ground level, the sheer right-angle traffic threatening to barge in and of course, those oncomers, just waiting to cut you off on a right handed turn (we drive on the left, here).

Yes, I never use the boost mode (except in the beamshots) because of the only marginal increase it gives over the regular "high" modes, but if the run times are that much different between the two, then it just shows the law of diminishing returns one can expect from an XM-L, which are known to favour low currents.

In that sense, I think High is the best compromise.

The velcro needs to be rethought. The button slides around under my thumb. very annoying. Sticky velcro needed... must go shopping. I can't see it lasting long with my usage patterns... 3 times on and off a day... hmmm

Most of all, they are such fun to use. There is something about these little, unassuming lights, just sitting there waiting to be turned on... and then BLAM! Wall of light! Here's waiting for some Action LED super-spot or aspherical optics or Arc( is that his name?) over on the DIY forums.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry for the serial postings, but this thread is on fire!



Cat-man-do said:


> *Finally!*....FedEx man must have been in good mood and left it at my door.
> 
> Quicky review: Everything seems to work. The wire to the remote is more than long enough so no worries there. It took me a couple minutes to figure out how to work the menu choices but once learned they are super easy to change.
> 
> ...


Great insight, thanks for taking the effort to write it up... What with the sheer number of lights you have and all...

The programming is awesome, and it would be infuriating to return to a multimode Magicshine with our favourite "flash-of-death" and "Vim Dieselesqu Pitch-Black" modes mixed in to the regular rotation.

The smoothness of the beam can probably be put down to the lack of focus: big die and small, shallow optic. But yes, it's triple-blade smooth.

If you do decide to give it a go with a reflector, I'd love to know how it goes.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> I received my X2. The small package is nice. The remote is a plus now that the light head adjustment will not get knocked out of place as compare to other lightheaded that has the On/off switch on the light. The programming selection is easy to figure out. No problem swapping lens to make it spot/spot.
> 
> Intitial power up indoor got me skeptical of the claim 1200 lumens. It was slightly brighter than my Gen2 Xera and almost identical to my BR IV. First thing I notice when compare side by side with the Xera and BR IV was the tint. The X2 had more green tint while the BR IV and Xera is white. It may be the tint that make my eyes perceive the brightness less. So then I decided to get out my light meter and did some lux test. My room is small so the overall lux reading is slightly higher than MTBR value. However it is all relative reading in term of each light unit I tested. Here are the values:
> 
> ...


Numbers.... Cool...

I guess that just about nails it. The X2 is a lumen beast.

Thanks for the quantitative exam. it's almost 50% brighter than the Xera!

Yes, the green tint is really apparent for the first few minutes on the road and in the (expanding) areas in Japan which use LED street lighting, having discarded Sodium, Mercury and flourescent lights after the earthquake put the pinch on our electricity supplies.

Still, once out on the open road and in the dark, where the light is actually needed, I find my eyes get used to the tint.

But why IS it green though? That was my thought... Is it something to do with the binning?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Last post tonight... I promise.*

I just updated a couple of beamshots.

These are not scientific, just to give an impression.

Note the Carpark shots are particularly illuminating, so to speak  and turned out exactly as I remember the scene being lit and show the massive amount of light these things give out...

The whole carpark (about 30 cars can park there) became daylight with a couple of these on the bars! yay.

Note that I use spot^2 and elliptical^2 dual X2 (X2^2) setup.

Beamshots

Note.... I have no financial or other connection with Gloworm  Other than having paid a very reasonable amount for a pair of their awesome 1.0 lights. heheh!

Let's just see how long they last with daily repeated use.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

GraXXoR said:


> it's almost 50% brighter than the Xera!


With two emitters to the Xera's single, it should be


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Numbers.... Cool...
> 
> I guess that just about nails it. The X2 is a lumen beast.
> 
> ...


Those lux value can be a little deceiving. Although the X2 has almost 50% more lux, the punch and the clear white tint from the Xera cannot be overshadow by the X2 in certain situation.

This morning, I ran the X2 with spot/spot and a Xera with Optics on my helmet. It was odd running both lights on high mode. When I look down, I see a flood of lights with a hint of green tint, bit when I look up at the distant, I see the white and almost bluish tiny from the Xera. That pretty much tells me the Xera is doing a better throw even with the Reflector optics. On the other hand, the higher output of the X2 can overshadow the Xera at close range. I notice that at far range, the flood of the X2 does not make my eyes adjust and allow a larger reflector setup like the Xera to still ne useful.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

colleen c said:


> Intitial power up indoor got me skeptical of the claim 1200 lumens. It was slightly brighter than my Gen2 Xera and almost identical to my BR IV. First thing I notice when compare side by side with the Xera and BR IV was the tint. The X2 had more green tint while the BR IV and Xera is white. It may be the tint that make my eyes perceive the brightness less. So then I decided to get out my light meter and did some lux test. My room is small so the overall lux reading is slightly higher than MTBR value. However it is all relative reading in term of each light unit I tested. Here are the values:
> 
> X2 IN BOOST: 129
> XERA HIGH: 85
> ...


Great to see these numbers! Thanks! So interesting that the perceived light doesn't really match the measured output, but that must be because of the beam spread.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> Well its great to hear all the feedback.
> 
> ...


Bruce and Vag,

It's great to see how responsive you are to comments! Your responsiveness was one of the reasons I took the plunge and bought my light before production, and I'm glad I did!

I have plenty of 4mm hex wrenches, but I also thought it would be nice to have one in the bag with other small parts. And the velcro spot is also something that's easy to get, but nicer not to have to. (My extra optic was included, so I guess that was hit or miss.)


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> I just updated a couple of beamshots.
> 
> These are not scientific, just to give an impression.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the beamshots. The carpark shots with spot-spot vs eliptical did show quite a difference, reinforcing my interest in trying spot-spot for my next ride. It looks like it will make a difference!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> ..If you do decide to give it a go with a reflector, I'd love to know how it goes.


I will but realistically I doubt that it will tighten the spot. I just wish I had some hobby tools to help me with this. I'm not big into part modding. 

About the spot optics; I think this is about as tight as the optics can get. The reason I say that is because the beam pattern is a virtual square with the spot optics. That means the spot optic is directly projecting the "Die" of the XM-L led ( which is square ). As such I don't think you can get tighter than that with an optic.

Now you might be able to tighten the beam a bit with a longer reflector. Doing so would narrow the beam to a point where it would only be useful for helmet use but boy would it throw. In order to use a longer reflector the front of the lamp would need to be re-designed. This should only require a longer front piece with longer screws. Still, the question remains; can reflectors this narrow be useful?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

*O rings*

Oh, i get it with the o rings now. I thought you guys were talking about the small o rings between the mount and the light head, not the large one that attaches the whole unit to the handle bars. Yep, can see where that would be a problem if it went missing in the bush.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> But why IS it green though? That was my thought... Is it something to do with the binning?


Custom made Gloworm Green! :thumbsup:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> Those lux value can be a little deceiving. Although the X2 has almost 50% more lux, the punch and the clear white tint from the Xera cannot be overshadow by the X2 in certain situation.
> 
> This morning, I ran the X2 with spot/spot and a Xera with Optics on my helmet. It was odd running both lights on high mode. When I look down, I see a flood of lights with a hint of green tint, bit when I look up at the distant, I see the white and almost bluish tiny from the Xera. That pretty much tells me the Xera is doing a better throw even with the Reflector optics. On the other hand, the higher output of the X2 can overshadow the Xera at close range. I notice that at far range, the flood of the X2 does not make my eyes adjust and allow a larger reflector setup like the Xera to still ne useful.


Sorry, is you Xera Optics or Reflector... I can't figure it out from your post.

Also, could you take a photo of the Xera lighthead next to the X2, I'd like to see its physical size.

As always, beamshots would be lovely.

TIA


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Sorry, is you Xera Optics or Reflector... I can't figure it out from your post.
> 
> Also, could you take a photo of the Xera lighthead next to the X2, I'd like to see its physical size.
> 
> ...


I have the original reflector which came with the Xera. It is the optic and not the reflector. Sorry for the confusion, Gemini label their thrower optic as "reflector" and it can get mighty confusion. Here are some picture of the setup on top of my helmet. Not sure when I can do some beamshot.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Got both my x2s today. So small, they're actually really cute  I'll test them out tonight. 

noob question: The spot lens is the clear one, yes?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

anyone in Oz got their lights yet??

Mine says it's been sitting in customs since yesterday, but the tracking is painfully slow to update, so who knows, might turn up tomorrow


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...Continued from my last post:

Tonight I got a chance to play around with the X2 again while at work. Thankfully the expected snow did not show up, just an all day drizzle. During my night I happened to find two rather dark lacrosse/ field hockey fields. After checking the dimensions of said fields ( on the net ) I have to say I am rather surprised. I say that because the X2 
( spot/spot ) did a very good job of lighting up the field. 

On the first one I pointed it across the field from the side line to the other side line. The beam pattern had no problem reaching to the other side ( ~ 160-180ft. ) Conditions were wet and the air moist with rain. Not the ideal conditions for beam tests. Still the X2 performed very well. Even though the optics are so called "spot optics", the actual beam pattern looks nothing like what most people would consider a spot. The beam pattern is about ~50-60ft. wide and completely uniform regardless of distance. It is almost like looking at the beam pattern put out by your average car. To put another way a straight 50ft wide swath of light that carries very well beyond 100ft...no artifacts, no hot spot. 

Later in the night I tried it at another field. This time I was projecting from the corner near one of the goals. Once again, conditions about the same and once again I was much impressed. I could see portions of the far side of the field and beyond. I would guess way beyond 200ft. 

Now all this is nice but I have yet to do a test that will determine "usable throw". To do that I need to place markers. That will have to wait till the weekend ( and I hope it doesn't rain again.. ) I really wish I could do a trail test because I have a feeling the wide beam pattern could possibly hamper the usable throw effect. As far as that goes I would be hard pressed ( in the dead of winter ) to find a good trail with a decent amount of foliage to perform such a test. 
( Not to mention one that isn't all mud....:bluefrown: )

All things considered, unless these and all my past observations are completely off the whack, the X2 should make a decent bar lamp ( Which is what I bought it for ). I can't wait to get in on the bike and ride. Crossing my fingers for this weekend... even if it is freaking cold..
Hopefully the X2 will perform as well on dirt trails as it does on wet grass.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

tb123 said:


> anyone in Oz got their lights yet??
> 
> Mine says it's been sitting in customs since yesterday, but the tracking is painfully slow to update, so who knows, might turn up tomorrow


Yeah, I got mine today, they were in customs yesterday.

Gave them a quick test run just then, awesome, but as others have the beam is very broad, even with the spot lens. Still :thumbsup:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Purt said:


> Got both my x2s today. So small, they're actually really cute  I'll test them out tonight.
> 
> noob question: The spot lens is the clear one, yes?


Yes... Spot is clear, wide has square-like patterns in it and the elliptical yatsu has rectangles in it.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...Continued from my last post:
> 
> Tonight I got a chance to play around with the X2 again while at work. Thankfully the expected snow did not show up, just an all day drizzle. During my night I happened to find two rather dark lacrosse/ field hockey fields. After checking the dimensions of said fields ( on the net ) I have to say I am rather surprised. I say that because the X2
> ( spot/spot ) did a very good job of lighting up the field.
> ...


Yes, my initial observation was that it had an ultimate throw of about 120-130m or about 400ft. As for usable... That's purely personal. Did you see the carpark shots I put up on Flickr?

That confirms what I thought, an immense, smooth wall of light with neither artefact nor noticeable hotspot. Very natural flood. Looking forward to the piccies.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Yes, my initial observation was that it had an ultimate throw of about 120-130m or about 400ft. As for usable... That's purely personal. *Did you see the carpark shots I put up on Flickr?*
> 
> That confirms what I thought, an immense, smooth wall of light with neither artefact nor noticeable hotspot. Very natural flood. Looking forward to the piccies.


I just looked at it. Were there any lights in the parking lot? Where I live you could never take a shot like that, too many pole/building lights.

Anyway, it looks great though. Notice how well you see the fence in the distance. Got to least be 150ft. to the fence


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I just looked at it. Were there any lights in the parking lot? Where I live you could never take a shot like that, too many pole/building lights.
> 
> Anyway, it looks great though. Notice how well you see the fence in the distance. Got to least be 150ft. to the fence


Cat, That's a very good guess. It's actually around 45 m, which I guess is around 130 to 140 feet.
But what amazes me is the tower in the background. That tower is at least another 20 or 30 m away and the height is about 30 m as well so if you take that into consideration it's almost 70 m away. Which is well over 200 feet horizontally and 90 feet vertically or 220 feet diagonally!

This is actually one of the darkest places in my area of Tokyo. The other shot shows some ambient lighting, a kind of orange glow. This sort of background lighting is far more typical in the centre of Tokyo than that shown in the shot of the carpark.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I received a replacement extension cord for my X2 and after a quick test, all seems well. Thank you gloworm for going the extra distance and ordering me a cord elsewhere just to get me up and running as quickly as possible. That's the kind of service we like around here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Right now I'm crossing my fingers hoping it doesn't snow during the weekend. I really want to try out the light on a trail.

I did another test tonight while at work. This time I used a 32oz cup in a dark parking lot. I sat the cup at the other end, about 150 ft. away. No problem seeing the cup. I only wish the parking lot had been longer.

Once again, all this is good but road throw is not the same as trail throw. My observations over the years is that light illumines better on the road than on the trail...UNLESS....the road is wet...OR....the trail is very light-colored and completely flat.

Again, I won't pass final judgement until I see what this light can do on a typical trail.

*GraXXor wrote*: 


> ....But what amazes me is the tower in the background. That tower is at least another 20 or 30 m away and the height is about 30 m as well so if you take that into consideration it's almost 70 m away. Which is well over 200 feet horizontally and 90 feet vertically or 220 feet diagonally!


Yes, there is a lot of light emitted that is lost with the spot optic. If it were possible to recapture some of that light and refocus it more towards the front the beam pattern would go from good to AWESOME. 
Now I'm wondering what the beam patterns from the elliptical optics look like. Wish I had some.

Wow! Just had a thought. I wonder what effect a reflective hood would have on the beam pattern? :ihih: Now that I just may be able to try out. ( It worked with my triple maybe with this as well. )


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Got my light today, and yep, its small!

Only had a quick chance to take it out on the road as its been raining on and off. The only lights I have to compare against are a couple of old cateye lights that arent worth mentioning, an MJ-808 900 lumen (Action LED orange peel reflector) and a Fenix TK40 torch rated at 680 Lumen on Turbo mode.

Firstup, the torch out throws both of them by a long way. I guess there is no substitute for a decent size and depth reflector. The MJ-808 out throws the X2 as well and even though its rated at 900 lumen general consensus seems to put it at around 700 odd.

So, the X2 puts out a lot of light, but not sure where its all going. Realistically it should be the brightest of the lot, but it just seems to lose light somewhere. I'm not sure if its because the foreground is so bright that its harder to pickup the more distant light. (and by foreground i dont just mean the road, but everything both sides and the trees above). 

I love using it on commuter mode at 300 lumen as it lights up everything in front of you nicely, but when you crank it up to 700 and 1000 lumen it gets brighter but not sure if you can see a whole lot further. It seems to miss some punch. As has been said earlier, it would be great if one of the optics could be turned into some sort of reflector or a more focused optic to give some more usable distance.

I really need to wait until I get a propper ride in and ride some darker roads that I dont know so well to see how easy it is to pick out obstacles at speed etc.

I will be using this light exclusively for road riding for what its worth. As it is, this is a really nice little package and does everything it was advertised to do so far with my limited use. Just wish it had a bit more usable distance to make it perfect.

TB


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Here is my impression of the X2 after three days use of this light out on the road for my commute. So far, the weakest part of the X2 is the throw in the center of the beam. The amount of total OTF lumen from the X2 is bright, but it needs to be better manage down the center. What I'm finding is that the beam pattern is almost like a horizontal hour glass shape having a wide center but not as the two edges. This is more apparent when I shine the beam on a dark wall in low power. The shape is sort of like the shape of how Hollywood film maker portait the view looking through a binocular glass. You get like two 3/4 circle join in the center. 

I have a love and hate for the beam pattern. It projects great for lighting up thing to the left and right side, but the center projection trail behind lacking in throw. This is where I believe most of the 1200 lumens are dissipating. Using the X2 in combo with a throw solve this issue and gives me a perfect Holy Grail beam. I can get a inverted "T" shape beam using the X2 with a XML torch with a deep reflector or XPG flashlight torch. Please note this observation was taking using the spot/spot, although I don't think too much of a difference the other optic will really make for throw because of the way the light head is designed. 

The other negative of the X2 is the short remote switch cord. I feel it can benefit is it was another two inch longer. If I run the power wire on one side of the helmet, the remote will not reach the other side. Otherwise, having a remote switch on a lighthead should be standard for the industry. 

The plus so far is the remote switch as package size and weight.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hopefully over the weekend I will get a chance to make my way to a hobby store. If possible I'll pick-up some items that will get me started on the reflector mod. No promises on how it will work but I'll post up if I get it to fit. I just hope that after I do all the work that I get a decent beam pattern out of it. If it's filled with rings and artifacts it will be a total failure.

I 'll also try out a quickie reflector hood. Basically I will do this with just some thin cardboard, scissors and some aluminum foil. If it kicks down some of that wasted light without creating a strange beam artifact I will have succeeded.

I think the consensus so far is that a better/tighter spot optic is needed. One standard spot coupled with a newer/tighter spot optic could just about be perfect. The really nice thing about these lights is that "change is possible" because of the optic set-up.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

So, I'm a bit of a newbie on the topic of optics. Are these things readily available from retail stores, or only as custom orders for manufacturers? 
The optics used in the X2 just seem like a dense plastic, would a better quality glass one (if such a thing exists) make any difference to throw?

I guess the trick is to lengthen the throw if possible without wrecking the good parts about the beam as it is.
Looking at GraXXors car park photos, it can obviously get light out there, just needs to be a little more focused to be usable at that distance on the road/ trail without being a laser beam

Edit: actually these look remarkably similar to the optics in the X2: Cutter Electronics

and the narrow beam spot optic looks to possibly be an LLC01N in this docco: http://www.lednlight.com/downloads_lnl/lednlight_en_CREE_XML.pdf


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

GraXXoR said:


> I just updated a couple of beamshots.
> 
> These are not scientific, just to give an impression.
> 
> Note the Carpark shots are particularly illuminating, so to speak  and turned out exactly as I remember the scene being lit and show the massive amount of light these things give out...


Hi GraXXoR,

Thanks for taking the time to share your beamshots!

Just wondering, though... did you use the standard MTBR camera settings or some other generic (automatic) exposure scheme???


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Yes, there is a lot of light emitted that is lost with the spot optic. If it were possible to recapture some of that light and refocus it more towards the front the beam pattern would go from good to AWESOME. 
Now I'm wondering what the beam patterns from the elliptical optics look like. Wish I had some.

Wow! Just had a thought. I wonder what effect a reflective hood would have on the beam pattern? :ihih: Now that I just may be able to try out. ( It worked with my triple maybe with this as well. ) [/QUOTE]

Yes, make the hood! I experimented with a hood on my BR IV but I didn.t get much in the way of results unless the hood was 6" long. I didn't invest much time in it but I'd sure like to see what you can come up with.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Just gave them a decent work out. 8 hour trail run in rain on a mix of low and high (700 lumens). Didn't turn it off once. Worked perfectly. On low the throw seems to be about right but as soon as you kick it up instead of increasing throw it just lights everything up the general area around you. Would be a perfect light if the throw was sorted out.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MRMOLE said:


> ...Yes, make the hood! I experimented with a hood on my BR IV but I didn.t get much in the way of results unless the hood was 6" long. I didn't invest much time in it but I'd sure like to see what you can come up with.


Yep, I'll be messing with it tonight. I wish I could go out and try the light out some more but Old Man Winter has reappeared and is rearing his ugly head. I can take the cold but the wind is really going right now......*sigh*.

(Pause)...Well I finished building a proto-type hood and tried it out inside the house. This time I used thin plastic as the base and then taped some aluminum foil in place. It looks much better than the cardboard ones which means I will re-make the one I have for the triple. Anyway, as expected I didn't see much difference with the forward throw. There is some additional illumination close to the light though, mostly in the 5ft. range. It does seem to make the lower modes more useful but I won't really know for sure until I can take it outside. With the wind howling away that's not gonna happen tonight.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> Here is my impression of the X2 after three days use of this light out on the road for my commute. So far, the weakest part of the X2 is the throw in the center of the beam. The amount of total OTF lumen from the X2 is bright, but it needs to be better manage down the center. What I'm finding is that the beam pattern is almost like a horizontal hour glass shape having a wide center but not as the two edges. This is more apparent when I shine the beam on a dark wall in low power. The shape is sort of like the shape of how Hollywood film maker portait the view looking through a binocular glass. You get like two 3/4 circle join in the center.
> 
> I have a love and hate for the beam pattern. It projects great for lighting up thing to the left and right side, but the center projection trail behind lacking in throw. This is where I believe most of the 1200 lumens are dissipating. Using the X2 in combo with a throw solve this issue and gives me a perfect Holy Grail beam. I can get a inverted "T" shape beam using the X2 with a XML torch with a deep reflector or XPG flashlight torch. Please note this observation was taking using the spot/spot, although I don't think too much of a difference the other optic will really make for throw because of the way the light head is designed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great observations. Yes it definitely does lack a bit of throw in the middle point. However I think you may have misaligned optics because when I use a spot spot combination I certainly don't get an hourglass shape. I get a massive circle of light and very well shaped. When projected onto a straight wall it is very uniform. However when half of the circle of light is on the floor, I almost feel that the circle is actually elongated vertically. It's just so tall that it seems to illuminate almost directly overhead.

You might want to take both optics out and make sure that the little solder blob is not interfering with the placement of the optics.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

abacojeff said:


> Hi GraXXoR,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share your beamshots!
> 
> Just wondering, though... did you use the standard MTBR camera settings or some other generic (automatic) exposure scheme???


Hi there... For the carpark shots, I was handholding my camera because I didn't have my tripod. So I used three stops less exposure and three stops more ISO so the EV is exactly the same, but with a slightly higher amount of noise in the photo. When shrunk down to the size which I can upload to Flickr, the difference between the two is negligible.

Just in case I took one photo of the car park at the regular settings, and although it was totally blurred and useless for find observation, the lighting levels were exactly the same as the photos I have uploaded so I am confident that they represent the standard MTBR light values.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> You might want to take both optics out and make sure that the little solder blob is not interfering with the placement of the optics.


I agree that it's worth double-checking the alignment. I remember reading about about excess thermal paste so I was paying attention when I swapped the flood optic for a spot. I lined up the slot on the bottom of the optic as best I could. I thought I had it all worked out, but everything back together - but the front section didn't quite go on correctly. It seems the solder blob was just a little too big for the optic; I pushed down on the optic a bit more, and it settled in place. When I looked at the original flood optic, I noticed it was every so slightly enlarged on the slot. Seems like the slot is a bit too small for the solder blob, but it did fit when I used a bit more force.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder if Gloworm would like to comment on the possibility of a different spot optic to improve the throw of the X2?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> ...Edit: actually these look remarkably similar to the optics in the X2: Cutter Electronics
> 
> *and the narrow beam spot optic looks to possibly be an LLC01N* in this docco: http://www.lednlight.com/downloads_lnl/lednlight_en_CREE_XML.pdf


I think the LLC01 series ( 16mm diameter ) is the same series as what is used in the X2. The drawings and measurements look the same as do the holders. 
Oh, and to those not in the know, those pdf files take a while to download ( which makes it look like a dead link

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*New subject: Quick tips on the remote button mounting and O-ring bar mounting:*

*On the O-ring;* I found that old skinny bars and not wide enough for the small O-ring to hold tight enough. Yes, you can use tape to build in up or ....you can use one of the (red) O-rings used with standard Bikeray lights.  Nice and tight. Oh, and using a small tire lever makes getting the O-rings on much easier.

*On the remote button mounting;* Personally I have no problem with the mini-Velcro strip that was included with the kit. The key is making sure the wire is not pulling on the one side. Actually if the wire is PUSHING against the button a little the button stays in place better. *OPTION TWO*; You can create a rubberized hold down by cutting out a section of thin latex. This latex is available anywhere you can buy latex gloves. ( check you local drug store ) ( Note: These are medical gloves, not the kind used for dish washing ). Cut a strip about an 3.5cm wide and as long as you think you need. You than take the strip and make a make-shift rubber band as such and tie it off at the ends so it is just big enough to go over the handlebars and yet have some play. Trim off the excess and you're good. Once in place you take the square button and wrap the button completely with the latex. You will find that it completes covers the button and does not hinder operation. The unused section just tightens up like a rubber band. Now your button is not only water proof but free from sweat and dirt that so very easily gets on your hands when MTB'n.

The only down side is that latex can tear unexpectedly. But heck, its cheap. Just make sure you have a couple back ups. I picked up a couple pair of purple latex gloves at the local Doc's office.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*More on the reflector bit:* I got the idea tonight to try the reflector on one of my XM-L torches that uses a drop-in just so could get an idea of the beam pattern it would make. To my astonishment "It does create somewhat of a hotspot"! Not sure how it would translate out at distance but it is a start. Now all I have to do is file down those threads.

There is one problem though. During the test the emitter on the drop-in was somehow damaged. Sadly it was my best and brightest. It still works but it has yellowed. I'm not sure why but it might have to do with the lack of heat sinking while doing the test...OR...perhaps the reflector itself did the damage because the emitter hole was not big enough and the heat which transfered from the emitter somehow hurt the emitter.  I'm really not sure at this point.

Now I'm out my best drop-in and Kaidomain doesn't carry that particular one any more.....*sniff*...:madman:.....:cryin:
Oh well, I took one for the Gipper.  I can buy another XM-L drop-in just not one with a 2000ma output........:sad:..........:cryin:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *More on the reflector bit:* I got the idea tonight to try the reflector on one of my XM-L torches that uses a drop-in just so could get an idea of the beam pattern it would make. To my astonishment "It does create somewhat of a hotspot"! Not sure how it would translate out at distance but it is a start. Now all I have to do is file down those threads.
> 
> There is one problem though. During the test the emitter on the drop-in was somehow damaged. Sadly it was my best and brightest. It still works but it has yellowed. I'm not sure why but it might have to do with the lack of heat sinking while doing the test...OR...perhaps the reflector itself did the damage because the emitter hole was not big enough and the heat which transfered from the emitter somehow hurt the emitter.  I'm really not sure at this point.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the drop in and worse that you can't actually get a replacement.

What on earth would change the colour of the emitter? It would have to be overheating, wouldn't it...

Good luck on the reflector mod, I'm really loving my X2s and really don't want to put anything else on the bars any more.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Too bad about the drop in and worse that you can't actually get a replacement.
> 
> What on earth would change the colour of the emitter? It would have to be overheating, wouldn't it...
> 
> Good luck on the reflector mod, I'm really loving my X2s and really don't want to put anything else on the bars any more.


Heat damage to the dome. Other than that it works fine. When you remove the original reflector from the drop-in you remove the primary heat sink used to cool the emitter. My bad. My stupid bad. If I had used the lower mode I probably would of been fine....:madman:

Once I get the threads filed off I will do a comparison ( if everything else fits ) of the beam patterns....narrow optic vs. reflector. I will hold both up to a wall and decide which will most likely work better. If the reflector is tighter, only then will I put it in the X2 for a trial.
The only other issue that might screw everything up is the reflector height. It is about 1.5mm taller than the optic. If I file off the protruding underside of the reflector it should fit but that will not be easy. Not to mention that it could end up altering the beam pattern when it's done. Dang it, I just wish there was a tighter optic.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> You might want to take both optics out and make sure that the little solder blob is not interfering with the placement of the optics.





agoura_biker said:


> I agree that it's worth double-checking the alignment. I remember reading about about excess thermal paste so I was paying attention when I swapped the flood optic for a spot. I lined up the slot on the bottom of the optic as best I could. I thought I had it all worked out, but everything back together - but the front section didn't quite go on correctly. It seems the solder blob was just a little too big for the optic; I pushed down on the optic a bit more, and it settled in place. When I looked at the original flood optic, I noticed it was every so slightly enlarged on the slot. Seems like the slot is a bit too small for the solder blob, but it did fit when I used a bit more force.


Here is something I noticed when I removed my spot optic and checked the alignment. My solder blob on one led was ok and flat while the other one did had a blob but not high enough that it will interfered with the seating of the optic if I set it under one of the 5 notch on the underside base of the optic.

I found that one of my optic was still not sitting flat. Upon further visual inspection, I saw that one of the optic had the rim on the seat of the optic sitting on top of the other rim. This cause one optic to sit in an angle where it points toward the side ever so slightly. When I took them out, I saw that there is a flat spot on the rim on each of my four optics. I placed them back in with the flat spot toward the center so that the rim of each optic will clear each other and realign one of the notch under the base. There was still one little corner where it still had some interference and a little filing of it took care of the overlapping.

It appears that the LED center to center spacing on my unit are just narrow enough and care must be taken to be sure that the flat spot on the rim is facing the center so that they do not overlap.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

With the temps in my area still in the low 20°'s (F) I decided I just had to see how the X2 was going to do on a dirt trail. Unfortunately I started too late to do a ride so I just took a quick walk out to a local trail. Besides I really didn't feel like messing with all of my winter ride gear anyway. 

I brought the Bikeray IV along to compare with along with my usual assortment of XM-L torches. With temps as low as they were the trail was frozen up so no mud to deal with, that part was good. The dirt on the trail though was very dark colored due to the recent rains so reflectivity was going to be down. I found a nice straight-away about a 100+ft. long and started the shoot out.

Basically pretty much what I expected. "Road throw" does not equate to "Trail Throw". 
Still the X2 did not disappoint me. At the maximum distance I could still see so for the most part I'm somewhat satisfied although more throw would be most welcome. When I brought the Bikeray IV up it too did very well and appears at first glance to have about the same throw. Intensity between the two is almost identical as was expected.

The real difference between the two is that the X2 has a wider beam that is more evenly dispersed. This is not always apparent though when riding trails. The deciding factor on which is best has to do with over-all functionality. In this category the X2 excels and wins hands down. 
The low mode ( it's only other steady mode ) on the BR IV completely sucks. You also have to cycle through flash when you want to switch modes.
The X2 on the other hand has a most excellent array of lower modes to choose from and almost every one of them Rock. 

I have a feeling that for most of my night time excursions I am going to prefer the "Adventure Program". With it's 100-500-900 lumen set-up I can get maximum run time from my battery ( not the standard X2 battery ). I found the 500 lumen setting to be the mode setting that gives you the best ratio of efficiency in regard to Run time vs. illumination. At this level It illuminates everything very well and still has decent throw and long run time. And Hey, if I need more all I have to do is go up a mode or switch to any of the other menus. That is what makes the Gloworm X2 a hands down winner.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> With the temps in my area still in the low 20°'s (F) I decided I just had to see how the X2 was going to do on a dirt trail. Unfortunately I started too late to do a ride so I just took a quick walk out to a local trail. Besides I really didn't feel like messing with all of my winter ride gear anyway.
> 
> I brought the Bikeray IV along to compare with along with my usual assortment of XM-L torches. With temps as low as they were the trail was frozen up so no mud to deal with, that part was good. The dirt on the trail though was very dark colored due to the recent rains so reflectivity was going to be down. I found a nice straight-away about a 100+ft. long and started the shoot out.
> 
> ...


I got a chance to try out the spot-spot configuration on a ride tonight. It was "cold" here, too - 51 degrees when I finished! I even needed a windbreaker for the downhills.

Part of it may have been swapping the spot optic for the flood, but I had a better appreciation for the quality of the light tonight, much like what you are talking about. (I also angled the light a little higher; I'm not sure how much difference this made, but it might be nicer not having the ground right in front of the bike being so bright.) The light has a broad, even beam - it really covers the trail well. Even riding at 20 mph downhill, I felt I was seeing plenty far ahead, and it's nice to have the sides of the trail lit up, too, to help orient.

I haven't tried the Adventure program yet. I've thought I wanted the extra lumens of the Trail boost, but as we've noted before, there's not that much practical difference between the High at 900 lumens and the Boost at 1200 lumens, so that might be a good choice.

I did want to get a better idea about battery life, so for tonight's ride (50 minutes) I used Boost the whole time. The battery was on the 40% light at the end. It's a pretty big jump from 80% to 40% and I don't know when the 40% light went on, but it still seems like pretty good battery life to me since I normally wouldn't have the light on Boost for so long. Should be pretty easy to do a 2 or 3 hour ride.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*End of season special +Version 2*

Hello,

Here come some news from our side.

*End of season special*

If you check our website we currently put the price back in the presale offer. Season is about to end and we would like to get even more people out in the trails with an X2.

If these are good news we do have some better ones for the ones that have already trusted us during the presale, which are the V2 announcement and a special for the presale buyers.

*Version 2*
After your feedback we have thought on what to do in order to make the X2 even better. Version 2 is going to be out late March and it has the following changes:



*New optics which give more throw and still a good flood. (Beamshots to come)
_Still you can play around Spot, Flood and Elliptical combinations_
*Housing slightly redesigned to accommodate new optics, creating 1.6 sq in more surface area
 *A whiter XM-L tint 
 *An improved battery indication system


*Special for all pre sales*

As the people who have purchased this light have noticed we have put a lot of effort on creating what would be our dream light. 
Version 2 is happening because of your feedback. Thank you for this. We feel like we build this V2 together with all of you.

I have personally been around this forum for around a year and a half and I know that if they are some who know how a perfect light should be those are the people who post here.

We have received a great number of presales and we have thought that is is our duty to reward the ones who trusted us first and gave us feedback.

*Once our X2-V2 is out we will be sending a special coupon to all our presale buyers. You will be able to purchase the V2 Lighthead with 50 USD and the full package with 100 USD (shipping included for both options). *
Then you can have a V1 in the bars and a V2 in the helmet 

Ok, that's all with big announcements for today.

On Behalf of Gloworm
Vag


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Version 2*
> After your feedback we have thought on what to do in order to make the X2 even better. Version 2 is going to be out late March and it has the following changes:
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing what the new X2-V2 will look like. This time I will want to know a little more about the optics before jumping in. I take it everything else about the light will stay the same ( except maybe a couple more inches on the remote wire.. ) Oh by the way, Super KUDO's for thinking of your First customers by offering them a discount :thumbsup:. I look forward to seeing beam pics of the new offering. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

( * BTW...this thread has near record hits. When the news of the new offering hits, this thread is going go ballistic!  You might need to start a new thread just so people don't get the two confused.  )


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Once our X2-V2 is out we will be sending a special coupon to all our presale buyers. You will be able to purchase the V2 Lighthead with 50 USD and the full package with 100 USD (shipping included for both options). *
> Then you can have a V1 in the bars and a V2 in the helmet
> ...


This is cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Once our X2-V2 is out we will be sending a special coupon to all our presale buyers. You will be able to purchase the V2 Lighthead with 50 USD and the full package with 100 USD (shipping included for both options). :thumbsup:


Most excellent news. I look forward to the coupon and pictures to X2b


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Once our X2-V2 is out we will be sending a special coupon to all our presale buyers. You will be able to purchase the V2 Lighthead with 50 USD and the full package with 100 USD (shipping included for both options). *


I think I will be taking you up on this offer 

Any chance that it will also come with one free extra lens like the first one did? Thanks!


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

colleen c said:


> Here is something I noticed when I removed my spot optic and checked the alignment. My solder blob on one led was ok and flat while the other one did had a blob but not high enough that it will interfered with the seating of the optic if I set it under one of the 5 notch on the underside base of the optic.
> 
> I found that one of my optic was still not sitting flat. Upon further visual inspection, I saw that one of the optic had the rim on the seat of the optic sitting on top of the other rim. This cause one optic to sit in an angle where it points toward the side ever so slightly. When I took them out, I saw that there is a flat spot on the rim on each of my four optics. I placed them back in with the flat spot toward the center so that the rim of each optic will clear each other and realign one of the notch under the base. There was still one little corner where it still had some interference and a little filing of it took care of the overlapping.
> 
> It appears that the LED center to center spacing on my unit are just narrow enough and care must be taken to be sure that the flat spot on the rim is facing the center so that they do not overlap.


You are right! My optics have the same flat spot. It's very subtle and I didn't notice it. I didn't pay attention to it and I think my optics are aligned anyway, but better to line them up the right way.

Gloworm might want to make a note of this. Maybe they should add a FAQ section to their website with some set-up tips that have come out of this thread?


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> *Version 2*
> After your feedback we have thought on what to do in order to make the X2 even better. Version 2 is going to be out late March and it has the following changes:
> 
> 
> ...


This is really great news all around! I really appreciate your responsiveness to the comments here. I think this is the first time I've bought a product before it was released and there were any reviews, so it was a leap of faith, but it was based a lot on your comments in this thread and obvious commitment to delivering a great light. It's great to see that commitment continue!

And even greater to see the deal for us early adopters! An unexpected bonus for that leap of faith! I'm really happy with my X2 as a bar light now (especially with the two spot optics), but more throw would make it a great helmet light, too. That sounds like a deal I won't be able to resist!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

@Cat-man-do - the change of the light head will not be significant at all. The new optics are deeper and have a larger diameter (they are not from a chinese company but a well known optic manufacturer). The light head will get wider by 1.4mm and longer by about 2 - this allowed us to add an extra fin and the front to assist with cooling (although this is not a problem). This had a slight affect on the weight of the unit...3g. I took some beam shots last night, however the location was not really the best. The basic run down is as follows:


The centre of the beam is more focussed and hotter, however the beam is still smooth
At 10m the direct lux at the centre of the beam is now 20% more than the previous optics.
The optics are more clear
If I was to put a number on it, I would say throw has increased by about 15%

@agoura biker - the website has a FAQ however we do need to add the points that have been noted on this thread

Lastly the new optics will not be housed in a holder. We have redesigned the internals of the housing to act as the holder for the optics and to maintain that perfect focal distance. This means optics will be easier to change as they will literally drop in. They will not be touching the LED board below but positioned 1mm above. Another bonus is that there is no longer any chance that the optics will get obstructed by the solder.

Lastly does anyone have any location requests for the next set of beam shots?

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @agoura biker - the website has a FAQ however we do need to add the points that have been noted on this thread


That was just my faulty memory! I remember reading it before I ordered my light.

I'm really not sure where the best place for these tips is - some (like lining up the optics) are really details for some owners. But I guess the FAQ's the first place I go to look for such things, so it seems good.

Great news about the new optics. Sounds like they will be easier to swap. And a whole 3g heavier??? I think I can handle that.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> @Cat-man-do - the change of the light head will not be significant at all. The new optics are deeper and have a larger diameter (they are not from a chinese company but a well known optic manufacturer). The light head will get wider by 1.4mm and longer by about 2 - this allowed us to add an extra fin and the front to assist with cooling (although this is not a problem). This had a slight affect on the weight of the unit...3g. I took some beam shots last night, however the location was not really the best. The basic run down is as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes, my back yard  Sounds like some super improvements to the X2.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@Gloworm....seeing a new design is on the way, here's one improvement that needs to be done:

You need to add an anti-reflective coating to the outer lens. It's a small thing but will aid in light transmission through the lens.

I can tell the current ones aren't coated by holding them at an angle. When held at an angle you should see a greenish reflection. Not to worry, the green doesn't transfer to the output. Looking directly into the light it just looks clear. I've use anti-reflective coating on my glasses for years. I wouldn't have it any other way.

Not a big deal though but would be nice to see.


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

How about some optional yellow outer lenses?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Lastly does anyone have any location requests for the next set of beam shots?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Well, I'm sure the MTB crowd would like to see some trail and open field shots, but me personally, would love to see some suburban street shots and some dark country/ hills road shots to see the spread and distance of the beam on low and high

Actually, what I'd really love to see is some video in the above scenarios (proper video from something like a GoPro HD camera, not hand held mobile phone jerky stuff).
To me, video makes it so much easier to judge usability and speed at which things jump out at you rather than static shots etc.

Hey, you asked! 

edit: just for reference, this is one of the roads I do most of my riding on (not me in this video). Speeds at 70-75kph in some places  Montacute descent 27 12 2010 - YouTube


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm really happy that they are already at work on the V2, but I think it might have been nice if they had waited just a little bit longer before starting. I'm sure there's still quite a few points to come in especially regarding durability and longevity.

For example, the cable which comes out the side of the unit: my cable has already started to bend at the point where it exits and I'm concerned that due to the fact there is no reinforcement on the cable, it might break given a few months of use especially since a lot of people including myself, have to take them off every day and put them in a bag.

Another thing I've noticed, although nothing to do with longevity, is that due to the exceptionally wide beam pattern, when standing up and cycling uphill I tend to blind myself. Some little eyebrows might help, although the new deeper optics may well take care of that problem.

I had actually wondered what the deal was with those little optics holders. It seemed a shame to waste a couple of millimetres on the holder when you could have had a slightly larger optic which would have offered better throw.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here come some news from our side.
> 
> ...


That's great news to hear the cheap light offer for us pre sales types.... how long will the offer last? I bought two X2s so perhaps I'll get two vouchers...?

So, you are saying there will be the same three types of lenses; spot, wide and elliptical.

Any chance of a reflector?

Your battery is $50, does it have balancing built in?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

agoura_biker said:


> You are right! My optics have the same flat spot. It's very subtle and I didn't notice it. I didn't pay attention to it and I think my optics are aligned anyway, but better to line them up the right way.
> 
> Gloworm might want to make a note of this. Maybe they should add a FAQ section to their website with some set-up tips that have come out of this thread?


I wasn't able to line the flat parts up in my double spot properly because the solder blob was too intrusive and didn't match the indent in the back of the optics holder.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Any idea when we'll see the missing additional lenses in the mail?.

Other than that I'm likingbthe lights a lot:thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Any idea when we'll see the missing additional lenses in the mail?.
> 
> Other than that I'm likingbthe lights a lot:thumbsup:
> 
> Ed


Hello,

The Lenses have been received in USA. Will be shipping this week. Thanks for your patience.

Cheers, 
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> ...the cable which comes out the side of the unit: my cable has already started to bend at the point where it exits and I'm concerned that due to the fact there is no reinforcement on the cable, it might break given a few months of use especially since a lot of people including myself, have to take them off every day and put them in a bag...


Yes, I've noticed that the cable exit on the lamp head is a potential problem as well. Adding a couple more inches of cable will help relieve some stress but the wire should still be reinforced a bit where it comes out of the lamp head to prevent crimping of the wire.

One other thing that bothers me is the wire gauge. Is this gauge of wire sufficiently big enough to power two XML's ?? I might as well ask it, "Gloworm, How hard are you driving the emitters on the X2 and will the V2 be any different"?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture; said:


> Lastly does anyone have any location requests for the next set of beam shots?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


hey guys, any beam shot comparissons between V1 and V2 light heads yet?


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here come some news from our side.
> ....
> ...


You might consider that "whiter" is not always "better." Some will take issue with the ultra-cool white being a little hard on the eyes. Just for what it's worth.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

pethelman said:


> You might consider that "whiter" is not always "better." Some will take issue with the ultra-cool white being a little hard on the eyes. Just for what it's worth.


Made a post about this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/8941520-post13.html



> In summary, under mesopic viewing conditions, yellow sources have reduced effectiveness while blue/green sources have increased effectiveness. We therefore propose the concept of a ratio for determining the true rating of a fixture's illumination in relation to lumens utilised by the human eye. This could provide a mechanism to determine the true "quality of light," hence the term quality of light factor (QLF).
> 
> From the above discussion it is clear that the strength of the scotopic eye sensitivity of an LED is a number of times higher than that of an HPS source. Therefore the QLF of an LED source should be greater than the QLF of an HPS source and this factor should be rated high while purchasing Safety Lights.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The new optics are deeper and have a larger diameter...
> 
> 
> The centre of the beam is more focussed and hotter, however the beam is still smooth
> ...


Since I'm sure the manufacturer of both the "old" and "new" lenses designed the lens around the XM-L, you should have access to the full technical specifications.
Even if you can't disclose the manufacturer of the new lens, why not add the Full-Width Half-Maximum (FWHM) angle to your list when you compare the old to the new? I think most if not all of the readers here would find that information to be useful.

When other light manufactures talk about their lights, they refer to a beam "angle," but it's important to know if they're talking about the FULL width number, between X1 and X2, in degrees on the chart below.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

pethelman said:


> You might consider that "whiter" is not always "better." Some will take issue with the ultra-cool white being a little hard on the eyes. Just for what it's worth.


I think this was in reply to a couple of people who thought the existing setup exhibited a slightly Green tint (presumably due to the optics) whereas the new optic has less effect on the colour, at least toward a green tint. Personally I didn't see any green, or at least waqsnt smart enough to pick it up


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

love to add a Gloworm to my collection !
and put it through a couple of rides and tests.
But need to get at least one light design finished ,...

Finally a decent Helmet light !
changeable optics, and remote switch, nice design, extra cooling fins,
what else could you possible want !?
my thumbs up for Gloworm X2 ! :thumbsup:
cheers, Rob


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> I think this was in reply to a couple of people who thought the existing setup exhibited a slightly Green tint (presumably due to the optics) whereas the new optic has less effect on the colour, at least toward a green tint. Personally I didn't see any green, or at least waqsnt smart enough to pick it up


Yes, tb123 is quite correct. There was a problem, well not so much a problem as such, but rather an issue where the light was somewhat greener than is usual for an LED light. I noticed it immediately both on both my spot spot setup and my elliptical elliptical setups.

So when I read more white tent, I just assumed it would mean less green rather than being particularly that much colder or bluer.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Yes, tb123 is quite correct. There was a problem, well not so much a problem as such, but rather an issue where the light was somewhat greener than is usual for an LED light. I noticed it immediately both on both my spot spot setup and my elliptical elliptical setups.


Blue-green tint light is the best possible tint for night lighting:



> In contrast if we consider a white light source (for example white LED) with some balanced energy peaks (or even with peaks predominantly in the blue/green regions) it will be seen that the energy output aligns more closely with the peak of the scotopic eye sensitivity curve. The net result is that the effective lumens increase as the light level reduces at night and the eye shifts to a blue/green peak sensitivity.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

syadasti said:


> Blue-green tint light is the best possible tint for night lighting:


But that goes against a lot of experience which says that blue tints are more dazzling/difficult to focus on. I personally find blue the most annoying colour to deal with. It always just appears fuzzy and out of focus regardless of how "bright" it might be.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> But that goes against a lot of experience which says that blue tints are more dazzling/difficult to focus on. I personally find blue the most annoying colour to deal with. It always just appears fuzzy and out of focus regardless of how "bright" it might be.


They said 507 nm which is more green than blue and this is based on various studies not someone's gut feeling. White lights with peak in this wavelength. Most forums of "white" light have a spectrum profile and it varies with your intended use and/or cultural tradition rather than scientific reason (if you travel the world you will see some countries were they prefer lower temperatures and some countries like higher temperatures for general lighting use).

Commercial lighting products are typically rated for how well they reproduce natural light spectrum - CRI but its not perfect especially for LEDs. More recently this has been improved with CQS. Why ignore this extensive body of lighting research on this topic and nightvision and go with random subjective opinion?

Color Quality Scale - Lighting Quality | LED - CRI

NIST Color rendering of light sources

http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/ssl/postings_06-15-10.pdf


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

syadasti said:


> Blue-green tint light is the best possible tint for night lighting:


Despite the scientific explanation of why it is best, I'll describe why in my experience it is not good for a trail light at least in my area.

My first couple LED lights were made with Cree MCEs that had a greenish tint particularly when driven at 500mA or lower. The greenish tint increased the difficulty in seeing many trail details in the Pacific Northwet region. Shine a red light on red text and see how it disappears. Our trails with lots of greenery had a similar, though less pronounced, effect with the greenish tint. Details seemed to be harder to distinguish.

That batch of LEDs lost most of the greenish tint at higher drive currents. I finally settled on overdriving them to 1A to improve the output and tint.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone find a 105 O-ring locally for the mount? I visited two local hardware stores and looked at 4 different trays of orings - no luck. Haven't checked with the big box stores (Lowe/Depot) but usually the local specialty shops have more small parts.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

syadasti said:


> Anyone find a 105 O-ring locally for the mount? I visited two local hardware stores and looked at 4 different trays of orings - no luck. Haven't checked with the big box stores (Lowe/Depot) but usually the local specialty shops have more small parts.


I havent tried yet but reckon I'll go straight to a specialist rubber supply shop.

I would actually like to know the size of all of the o-rings (both the 2 small ones on the light head and the 2 larger ones that hold the mount to the handlebar) in case i need to buy some spares down the track.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

syadasti said:


> They said 507 nm which is more green than blue and this is based on various studies not someone's gut feeling. White lights with peak in this wavelength. Most forums of "white" light have a spectrum profile and it varies with your intended use and/or cultural tradition rather than scientific reason (if you travel the world you will see some countries were they prefer lower temperatures and some countries like higher temperatures for general lighting use).
> 
> Commercial lighting products are typically rated for how well they reproduce natural light spectrum - CRI but its not perfect especially for LEDs. More recently this has been improved with CQS. Why ignore this extensive body of lighting research on this topic and nightvision and go with random subjective opinion?
> 
> ...


Nothing in your links support your claim that green tints are the best for vision. Instead I got a link to various papers which state that CQS (which hasn't been ratified yet) matches a light's quality to the *subjective* eye-pleasingness of the light.

quote:

* Experiments testing observers' chromatic discrimination and hue perception of illuminated objects will be complemented by subjective rankings of naturalistic scenes. Current experiments are also testing the relationship between illuminance and object chroma. Since the CQS is intended to be a metric of overall color quality, the data from several types of experiments will be used to assess and improve its performance.
*

Which means that these subjective ratings are going to be taken into consideration and worked into improving the CQS.

The closest you got to fact was by stating that 507nm is the peak wavelength in "white light", by which I presume you mean noon sunlight, after filtering through the atmosphere in which case you are correct.

However, I would garner that there are very few people who would say sunlight has a green tint, despite this green having the highest intensity. Most would say it was white, changing gradually through yellow to orange and finally deep red in the evening. (Unless you count the "green flash" at sunset).

Remember white LEDs are actually usually blue LEDs irradiating a phosphor which re-emits the radiation at a bunch of longer wavelengths (usually green or yellow centred) which, when combined with the the initial blue light, make them somewhat more cold-looking than natural sunlight.

Although sunlight indeed includes a lot of green, green occupies a much narrower space in the spectrum than the reds and it is these reds that bring out the warmth and depth in a scene, (hence orange tinted lenses in sunglasses / field scopes / sports gunsights) especially if you want to see browns and oranges (color of wood, soil and clay) with any real fidelity.

Still, more than a few people have commented on the green tints, so it would appear that the tint is bothering some of us.

I personally find I adjust to it after a few minutes, but as I stated in an earlier post, my town has gone LED on all its major streets' lamps and the "greenness" of my double X2 setup is quite noticeable when I come out of an LED lit area into a back street. Whether it is the LED or the optic filtering the light though, is still unclear.

If green really were the best, as you state, I'm sure a lot more green lights would be a lot more prominent everywhere.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

to be green, or not to be green ?
well my favorite color is yellow,...

everybody's eye's are different, the closer to a neutral white, is the best average.
of fashion and practical value,...
the blue pushed in, to be fashionable, since it increased the perceived brightness, 
what had a sale value, my light is brighter then yours,...
but the high Kelvin, blueish lights, also created a lots of glare, with negative impact
on visibility,... so , lots of countries have now regulations in place, to limit that on the road.
since a lot of light sources are limited in the output, a added blue factor, can lead to a recognizable difference. so it's still in fashion, thought it's kinda cheating , since the practical value goes down,
even measurable lumens go down.
some serious motor bike riders, and racers, commuters, are going from the high kelvin HID's ,
to a lower kelvin source, all the way down to ultra yellow HID's.
simply of practical value, and more pleasant to the eye.
on road, on fast bikes, it's key to be seen, and a bright white, street approved light source,
will just be that. the ultra yellow HID, you can see, and distinguish for miles away.
and that makes the difference. fashion wise, some still don't like the tint, but practical, there is no argument. 
now for off-road, the ultra yellow, with dirt-bike, and baja racers, is a factor.
for one, the blue part , shorter wave length scatters much more, and decreases the visibility,
with that glare. all the dust, fog, humidity, etc.
the other factor, lot's of them can not pin-point, is , that the yellow, brings out the green,
and the green is where the eyes work best.
of photopic and scotopic vision, and cones and rods , it's a science by itself.
practically , green is the color, where you can distinguish the most shades !
take deep blue, and things are starting to look, well flat , with no depth.
now off-road, moving at speed, the more shades of color the eye can detect ,
the more depth and distance can be judged .
shooting glasses , are yellow, to increase contrast, and filter out blue -> less glare,
and shift the color spectrum to -> green . for the most visible shades .

back to the flavor, 
for one , the manufacturer, gives a led color bin, since at manufacturing,
those pesky leds , are all over the color chart.
so buying leds even in the bin you want, always have some sort of tint.
All of them!
then add to it, Everybody's eyes are different !
and top that of, the optics and reflector, add a tint.
the leds with the spatial distribution, beamed into a optic,
where the optic acts like a prism, will give you a whole rainbow of colors .....!
the cheap and affordable optics will always show this.
for crying out load, you could get $2000 lenses , and as a photographer,
always battle white-balance, tints , and chromatic aberrations .
on the same token, what makes things worse, thinking photography ,...
the most difficult , to get a uniform light, is using multiple light sources ,
from different vendors.
translation: 
if you use multiple lights, the tint will shift also.
that means a helmet and handlebar light, but also means even a dual light in one package.
most noticeable, by riding past a light with the worst CRI and tint,
an good old street light, with a half burned arc lamp. 

notes:
I don't know everything, nor do I have an answer.
I do have opinions, so do others, most of it , is just perception.
My english is a third language, and my writing skills are sub-standard.
just an german engineer, who happen to be a mtb light freak.

hope you can throw in your flavor of the day, tint or opinion.
after all, it's your light, and you have to ride with it.
cheers, Rob


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I really don't like a yellow tint very much. My 7-up has 3 white and 4 yellowish leds and when it has the 3 white on instead of the 4 yellow, it's much better for general riding. Of course, all 7 is ideal  but even then the yellow tint with them combined still isn't as nice as if it were all white.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I have experimented with various tints over the years with my DIY lights as I wanted things to look "real" just like they do on a nice sunny day.
I have settled on the 2b tint for Cree LEDs as it the most realistic tint I have found so far.

First I took a picture of a wall in my garden on a nice sunny day then locked the exposure and the white balance. I then took the same pictures at night with the same settings. First with a cool 1c tint LED light and then with a 2b tint LED light to find out which one looked the most like it did in the day. The 2b tint wins for me.

I like riding on sunny days so I try to get the same thing at night

Sunny day.....









1c tint....









2b tint...


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

yetibetty said:


> I have experimented with various tints over the years with my DIY lights as I wanted things to look "real" just like they do on a nice sunny day.
> I have settled on the 2b tint for Cree LEDs as it the most realistic tint I have found so far.
> 
> First I took a picture of a wall in my garden on a nice sunny day then locked the exposure and the white balance. I then took the same pictures at night with the same settings. First with a cool 1c tint LED light and then with a 2b tint LED light to find out which one looked the most like it did in the day. The 2b tint wins for me.
> ...


What an excellent example! The best in this thread so far. here. have some rep!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm

I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem... I'm handling my X2s with care, but the anodizing is already rubbing off of the sharp bevelled rim around the front lens. Admittedly I have to take them off about twice a day! Once at home and once at my destination. I always keep them in their boxes when they are off the bike, but they are still going silver on their extremities... Is this usual with anodizing? I notice that the magichsines all have chrome-like details on their sticky-outy bits.


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> @Gloworm
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem... I'm handling my X2s with care, but the anodizing is already rubbing off of the sharp bevelled rim around the front lens. Admittedly I have to take them off about twice a day! Once at home and once at my destination. I always keep them in their boxes when they are off the bike, but they are still going silver on their extremities... Is this usual with anodizing? I notice that the magichsines all have chrome-like details on their sticky-outy bits.


I have a Piko 3 which is also black - including the section at the lens in the front. No problem at all with the finish after now many months of use. There is quite an elaborate description on the Lupine website about the process that was used to create the finish.

In my experience anodized surfaces are quite durable - you might be facing some inferior quality of the finish on your light.


----------



## pethelman (Feb 26, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> @Gloworm
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem... I'm handling my X2s with care, but the anodizing is already rubbing off of the sharp bevelled rim around the front lens. Admittedly I have to take them off about twice a day! Once at home and once at my destination. I always keep them in their boxes when they are off the bike, but they are still going silver on their extremities... Is this usual with anodizing? I notice that the magichsines all have chrome-like details on their sticky-outy bits.


Having gone through the anodizing process details quite extensively with our local plating company, I can tell you that there are many different levels of anodizing, and that the price goes up proportional to the durability of the finish. I can't imagine that they would have opted for the more expensive process. JFWIW


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Is been a while since we last posted. They are many things to answer and we hope we won't loose something.

Beamsots:
Sorry for this delay, they will take few more days. We hope to have them delivered to you by the coming weekend. 

Cable Reinforcement:
We are looking at it at the moment for the V2 although the tests we have made for V1 showed no problem. Will keep you updated. 

Missing lenses:
They are dispatched.

"Gloworm, How hard are you driving the emitters on the X2 and will the V2 be any different":
Although we do not disclose this information anymore you can find on one of our first posts how much we drive the emitters  This won';t change for the V2 and we'll just use the extra surface for even better heat management.

Tint:
We are closely following the ideas exchange here while running our own tests with the effect on colour using the new lenses and we will soon post you the results.

Greets,
Bruce and Vag


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Nothing in your links support your claim that green tints are the best for vision. Instead I got a link to various papers which state that CQS (which hasn't been ratified yet) matches a light's quality to the *subjective* eye-pleasingness of the light.
> 
> ..
> 
> The closest you got to fact was by stating that 507nm is the peak wavelength in "white light", by which I presume you mean noon sunlight, after filtering through the atmosphere in which case you are correct.


The first post I made on this topic in this thread links to the post which includes this information from a few sources...



> The spectral sensitivity of the human eye at photopic light levels (day vision) has a maximum wavelength of 555nm as described by the International Commission on Illumination (CIE). At scotopic light levels this value is located at a lower wavelength of 507nm. Both in theory and in practice, the determination of lamp lumens involves knowing the spectral power distribution (SPD) of the lamp and the visual response of the eye.


The point is the concept of better quality light is well established with CRI in existing lighting products (usually declared in specs) and extensive well established research. People pay extra for "full spectrum" light products. And now with LEDs they are close to an even better measure - CQS.



> In summary, under mesopic viewing conditions, yellow sources have reduced effectiveness while blue/green sources have increased effectiveness. We therefore propose the concept of a ratio for determining the true rating of a fixture's illumination in relation to lumens utilised by the human eye. This could provide a mechanism to determine the true "quality of light," hence the term quality of light factor (QLF).
> 
> From the above discussion it is clear that the strength of the scotopic eye sensitivity of an LED is a number of times higher than that of an HPS source. Therefore the QLF of an LED source should be greater than the QLF of an HPS source and this factor should be rated high while purchasing Safety Lights.


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

There is an easy way to change the color of your LEDs: filters. I'm still testing which filter is the best for my trails and eyes (removed them at the moment because of the snow).


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm

There are a couple of threads mentioning Panasonic cells and that the Gloworm battery uses these top quality cells.
Could you elaborate a little on your current and V2 battery.
What cells do you use and also, are they internally balanced. Moreover, what sort of charge times can we expect?

Also, you mentioned an improved battery indicator. Will it still be located on the battery body?

Also, for us presages types. How much will a light AND battery set cost us?

Thanks as always.

PS... I have been running my pair of your X2s with my olde Magicshine MJ-816 on my helmet. The resultant lighting is nothing short of inspiring. In anything other than the open flat, it feels like riding in daylight! I'm loving them. Really looking forward to you guys spamming us with V2 pr0n...

Cheers.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> @Gloworm
> 
> There are a couple of threads mentioning Panasonic cells and that the Gloworm battery uses these top quality cells.
> Could you elaborate a little on your current and V2 battery.
> ...


Hello,

Thanks GraXXor for this question. Battery it is something we have not talked about here so I am going to grab the opportunity to give you some insight although I am not an engineer.

@ GraXXor: full set goes for 100 USD for the presales buyers.

Before that I'd like to mention that you can write your feedback on our product and customer service here. You will see a mistake in MSRP. It should be 209$ and not 249$. We have already wrote to MTBR about it and we hope it will change soon. We are also expecting an answer from MTBR on advertisement space in order to be fair with the website which gives us the space to present our product. Hope we'll get an answer soon.

Let me mention here that our favorite Rock Group is "Red Hot Chilly Peppers" 

Back to the battery now

Cell: 
We use Panasonic 2900 mAh cells. To our opinion Panasonic are the best cells currently in the market.

The cells are balanced before production. For the ones who do not know even cells coming from the same batch of the same manufacturer happen to have some differences in their characteristics.

When we balance we take the following 3 aspects into account:
Capacity, internal resistance and voltage.

Thus, you can be sure that your packages come to you perfectly balanced. The quality of the cells is a major factor that will keep your pack balanced as times passes.

Using a balancing charger every few months is not a bad idea but it is also something that our packs are build to live without.

Of course they are many ways to take care of your packs, especially during summer. Battery university gives great information on that.

PCB:
Our battery PCB has short circuit, high temperature, overcharge and over discharge protection. PCB manufacturing is made out of high quality electronic components.

Charge time:
Charge time depends on the charger current. Our current charger is on 1.6mAh which means that it will fully charge your battery in about 4 hours. Please note that our charger is CE and is UL listed. It also holds all the appropriate certificates for New Zealand and Australia.

Difference between V1 and V2 battery:
No difference actually except the fact that the battery indication will be a bit more smart as we are currently reprogramming.

Thanks for taking the time to read this big post.

On behalf of the Gloworm team, 
Vag


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Until the trails clear of snow and the temperature rises around here, I have just been doing daytime road rides and going on the bike path which is mostly clear. On the roads, especially when it's overcast, I have been using the Gloworm X2 in flash mode and I can definitely tell it gets drivers attention. I can see some of them stop to look at the bright flashing light coming up the road and 2 people said it was really bright. Right now I am just using it on the bars of my hardtail Rockhopper and so far so good. I look forward to using it on helmet in combo with my Lupine Betty on the bars when I start doing some trail night rides. And also look forward to digging out my full suspension Stumpjumper this year.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Before that I'd like to mention that you can write your feedback on our product and customer service here. You will mention a mistake in MSRP. It should be 209$ and not 249$. We have already wrote to MTBR about it and we hope it will change soon. We are also expecting an answer from MTBR on advertisement space in order to be fair with the website which gives us the space to present our product. Hope we'll get an answer soon.


I've been meaning to post the link to the X2 review - you beat me to it! I am really pleased with mine and wanted to be able to write a review, so I asked mtbr to start a new review and I got the first review in.

I do wish I could edit the review because I have a bit more experience with the light now. I am using the spot-spot combination and I think it is a bit better for my riding.

I also found a really cheap and easy fix for the sliding velcro for the remote switch. I just wrapped a strip of old inner tube around the bar first, then the velcro band. This works perfectly, and I think I prefer it over gluing a piece of velcro on the bar.

Still loving this light!


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

@ Gloworm~

Any idea when the head straps for the X2 will be shipped??


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

smthgfshy said:


> @ Gloworm~
> 
> Any idea when the head straps for the X2 will be shipped??


Hello,

Sorry for this delay with the head strap. Production will be finalized mid next week and we will start shipping immediately.

Greets, 
Vag
Gloworm


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys, any chance of seeing the beamshots of the V2 light head compared to the V1 light?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for this delay with the head strap. Production will be finalized mid next week and we will start shipping immediately.
> 
> ...


Here here for a preliminary V2 exposé.
I'm prolly gunna plunk down on a couple of V2s if the beamshots are as good as I think they're going to be. In that case, I'd rather you sent the headstraps together with my next batch of lights than have a bunch of separate parcels going backwards and forwards until DHL manage to deliver it on a day I'm actually in.
DHL have to have the worst service of all the big delivery agencies to destinations within Japan. EMS and Kuroneko, UPS, JPS are all cheaper and much more amenable to busy schedules because DHL doesn't even deliver on Saturdays, let alone Sundays like "proper" delivery companies.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

GraXXoR said:


> DHL have to have the worst service of all the big delivery agencies to destinations within Japan. EMS and Kuroneko, UPS, JPS are all cheaper and much more amenable to busy schedules because DHL doesn't even deliver on Saturdays, let alone Sundays like "proper" delivery companies.


Prolly going to get smacked again for being off topic. Totally agree DHL's service leaves much to be desired - most times a disaster when we use them or others use them to send to us. UPS is by far the best.

Sorry you didn't get the trophy we send you UPS, we used DHL that time.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never seen a delivery company deliver on a weekend in Australia, perhaps if you paid for some super duper express priority service, but not a standard delivery, usually Mon - Fri 8-5pm


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

tb123 said:


> I've never seen a delivery company deliver on a weekend in Australia, perhaps if you paid for some super duper express priority service, but not a standard delivery, usually Mon - Fri 8-5pm


Wasn't referring to weekends.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Magicshine Australia said:


> Wasn't referring to weekends.


GraXXor was, as were others during the initial presales deliveries


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> I've never seen a delivery company deliver on a weekend in Australia, perhaps if you paid for some super duper express priority service, but not a standard delivery, usually Mon - Fri 8-5pm


Yes, in Japan all the 'competitive' services deliver seven days a week.

Actually, I was really surprised when I found out that DHL didn't, in Japan.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@gloworm... So do u think you could offer a bag of a few O-rings as an optional purchase on your website?

I live in Japan, and it's a real pain trying to buy little things like that. I have no idea where to get them from. And I really don't want to go to all the hassle of making a separate order from, say, deal extreme or some other company just for the O-rings.


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

I notice that the price is down to 173.04 + 25 NZD(about $167) Is this for the V1 or the V2 light? 

Hmm, probably done with night riding this year, but for that price on this light I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be for the V1. They put the price back down to the pre sales point, presumably to clear stock prior to the V2 release.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Been a long time coming but today I finally got a chance to try riding with my X2. Too much rain lately to try it on trails but I did take a short ride on the commuter bike. Anyway, good over all illumination. I mostly used the 500 lumen setting and had no problems. Not as much throw as the 808E but then again I already knew that going in. Tonight I threw the "Fireflys" on the valve stems just for fun. Got lots of looks. I would of done an extended ride but I still have some bronchitis left over from my recent bout of flu. 
Cold air and bronchitis don't mix.


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

Newb here again. I'm still in the market for some lights to get me out at night on our very bumpy, rocky trails. I've been watching this thread. Two concerns still remain:
1) Will it stay in place? I have a hard time seeing how the o-rings will keep the light from sliding down on my handlebars as I go over rocks and jumps. I've gone on a few niterides with some older lights I'd borrowed from a friend. When they move around because of the poor mounting mechanisms the ride turns into a nightmare. A solid mounted light is an absolute must for me. 
2) I still haven't seen any good helmet shots with the X2 mounted. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

OzFest said:


> Newb here again. I'm still in the market for some lights to get me out at night on our very bumpy, rocky trails. I've been watching this thread. Two concerns still remain:
> 1) Will it stay in place? I have a hard time seeing how the o-rings will keep the light from sliding down on my handlebars as I go over rocks and jumps. I've gone on a few niterides with some older lights I'd borrowed from a friend. When they move around because of the poor mounting mechanisms the ride turns into a nightmare. A solid mounted light is an absolute must for me.
> 2) I still haven't seen any good helmet shots with the X2 mounted.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it will stay in place! I've ridden down some really bumpy trails and never had to re-adjust the light. The lighthead is really light and the friction from the o-ring around the handlebars holds it in place very well. I'm mounting mine so it is in front of the stem, and it's very stable.

Haven't tried it on my helmet yet, so I can't help with that.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@gloworm

Of course, to get the spotty beams you're going to be using CREE's new XT-E aren't you? aren't you?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> @gloworm
> 
> Of course, to get the spotty beams you're going to be using CREE's new XT-E aren't you? aren't you?


I was thinking/ hoping the same thing. Gloworm has been very quiet around here, no info, no beamshots etc, thought they may be tinkering the design a bit, possibly even changing to the XT E, of course, probably just wishful thinking on my part......

Edit, just doing a bit of research on the XT E, a few comments on Candle power forums suggested the LED may be a little "floody", so not sure if that what the V2 really needs? To be honest, the design side is way over my head, so not sure what it means really. Found these lenses which has a 15 degree beam angle, size seems to be about right, any thoughts on their usefulnes in a Gloworm design, V2 or V3 or later?
http://www.ledil.com/luopdf2.php?s=54&t=4955


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

agoura_biker said:


> Yes, it will stay in place! I've ridden down some really bumpy trails and never had to re-adjust the light. The lighthead is really light and the friction from the o-ring around the handlebars holds it in place very well. I'm mounting mine so it is in front of the stem, and it's very stable.
> 
> Haven't tried it on my helmet yet, so I can't help with that.


Thanks for the confirmation on the movement, agoura! I hope gloworm puts out some better helmet shots soon. I'm going to need to get some lights before my first 24 hour race coming up in May!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> I was thinking/ hoping the same thing. Gloworm has been very quiet around here, no info, no beamshots etc, thought they may be tinkering the design a bit, possibly even changing to the XT E, of course, probably just wishful thinking on my part......
> 
> Edit, just doing a bit of research on the XT E, a few comments on Candle power forums suggested the LED may be a little "floody", so not sure if that what the V2 really needs? To be honest, the design side is way over my head, so not sure what it means really. Found these lenses which has a 15 degree beam angle, size seems to be about right, any thoughts on their usefulnes in a Gloworm design, V2 or V3 or later?
> http://www.ledil.com/luopdf2.php?s=54&t=4955


From what I gather on the DIY forums, it's an XP-E sized package. AFAICS nobody is saying it is floody compared to the XM-L.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

tb123 said:


> I was thinking/ hoping the same thing. Gloworm has been very quiet around here, no info, no beamshots etc, thought they may be tinkering the design a bit, possibly even changing to the XT E, of course, probably just wishful thinking on my part......
> 
> Edit, just doing a bit of research on the XT E, a few comments on Candle power forums suggested the LED may be a little "floody", so not sure if that what the V2 really needs? To be honest, the design side is way over my head, so not sure what it means really. Found these lenses which has a 15 degree beam angle, size seems to be about right, any thoughts on their usefulnes in a Gloworm design, V2 or V3 or later?
> http://www.ledil.com/luopdf2.php?s=54&t=4955


15 degrees is still considered to be wide and maybe what you have anyway.Wide Spots are around 10 degrees and a narrow spot around 6 degrees. These angles are almost impossible to make in a small optic. Small reflectors such as the Regina can do it but most are very deep and won't fit.

Unfortunately a wide beam is the price we pay for wanting very small lights.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Actually, much better focus can be achieved by mounting the led on the front glass pointing back into the reflector, effectively doubling its length while at the same time more effectively controlling the angle of outgoing light. A little efficiency is lost, but this is more than made up for by the intelligent use of lumens:

i.e. philips saferide at 400 lumens gives road visibility of a 1000 lumen unshaped light as no uncontrolled light escapes directly from the LED into the air.

Moreover, the intelligent profiling of the light reflector means less light up close and more light further out, maintaining even lighting out to the end of the beam's throw, maximizing the rider's night vision.

If Gloworm were to make one, it would require in-house, hand-tuned optics and up the price, tho. No off the shelf solution is available, AFAIK


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Actually, much better focus can be achieved by mounting the led on the front glass pointing back into the reflector, effectively doubling its length while at the same time more effectively controlling the angle of outgoing light. A little efficiency is lost, but this is more than made up for by the intelligent use of lumens:
> 
> i.e. philips saferide at 400 lumens gives road visibility of a 1000 lumen unshaped light as no uncontrolled light escapes directly from the LED into the air.
> 
> ...


The other issue with a front mounted LED is getting the heat out. If your pulling 800 lumens out of an XM-L it could be quite challenging.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> The other issue with a front mounted LED is getting the heat out. If your pulling 800 lumens out of an XM-L it could be quite challenging.


I'm sure about 400 lumens would be more than sufficient with a dual LED setup.

Might be better with the new SiC LEDs which can handle heat much better than their predecessors. (They are also XP size, so should also tighten up the beam).


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Quick update. V2 is coming along, beamshots will be very soon. Just trying to fond some time and a good location.

At the moment we are not considering the XT-E for the X2, but it could well be an option for future models.

I have aslo attached some pics of the light on the helmet.

To give you an idea of the new optics, the main spot will be 17 deg with some spill. The main spot will also be much hotter than in the original optics. We have also tested the elliptical version and this has performed well. Of note the beamshots when posted will be XML T6 6000K, V2 will be XML U2 6500K (This means the LED will be brighter and slighly whiter).

Additionally we are still toying with the idea of testing a reflector, but the small size of light eliminates the effectiveness off such a device. The V2 optics are the best comprimise between spot and flood from a small optic.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update Bruce.

As you'll be aware it's starting to get darker earlier here in NZ, so i'm keen to get out for some night riding - Do you have an ETA when these will be available from your site?


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks much for the helmet shots Bruce. It looks awesome with such a low profile and the button toggle cord on the side! As I mentioned before, I'm shopping for my first lights here, and this looks like a winner for both the handlebars and helmet. I'm very much looking forward to the release date of v2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm,
Still waiting on the pre-release offer for the V2 ( for the former X2 pre-release buyers ).  Is it here yet...is it here yet...is it here yet....


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Gloworm,
> Still waiting on the pre-release offer for the V2 ( for the former X2 pre-release buyers ).  Is it here yet...is it here yet...is it here yet....


Just out of interest, how many lights DO you own?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

If they really have covered all the bases, like they said they have in their V2 initial review, I think that they will be at least the equals of the V1s and more probably somewhat better overall.

To be honest, I think I'll just buy them anyway. At $50 a piece I can hardly go wrong with them, especially since they have a two year guarantee attached. They'll at least make a good backup set for $100!

And in any case, it's always fun to review new lights. Especially when we have a similar set to compare them to already 

It should be very interesting seeing the evolution of these lights especially if a version 3, 4 or 5 is released.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Just out of interest, how many lights DO you own?


To be brief lets just say I own several light sets and an array of torches. Likely in the last 4 years I've spent at least $1500 on bike related lights. I've also been given a couple light sets to Demo and to comment on. I guess you could say I have more than I need but this is my hobby. If you hang in the forum long enough you will find I am not the only one who has a quiver of bike lights. The quest for the perfect light set is an on-going saga. It will no doubt continue as new products are introduced.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I went out on a couple night rides this week and used the X2 on my helmet along with my Lupine Betty on the bars. They worked well together though as expected the throw of the X2 was less than the [email protected] 22 degrees and 1750 lumens. Still the X2 throw is not bad and the spread is impressive and wider than the Betty. I think the X2 2nd version will be close to perfect with a bit more reach. The color of each light is a close match and I have no complaint on that. With both lights on full power I am putting out just about 3,000 actual lumens and it is quite impressive. The most impressive thing about the light is that I actually forgot it was on my helmet it is so light weight. I also have one of the older Wilmas that weighs about 128 grams.

Normally I ride with a Lupine Wilma 16 degree 1,000 lumen helmet mounted which has a more narrow beam, but more reach than the x2. I like the x2 and wilma both, but ideally I would like the reach of the wilma with a wider beam too and in a light weight and low profile package like the x2. The X2 is a very nice and impressive light though and I am glad to have one. So most likely my light collection will grow more when the 2nd version of the X2 is offered. At least I will be popular with my riding buddies having extra lights to go around.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

*@ Gloworm*... I'm about to buy one of your lights with the battery pack. how long will the special last on your website? When you purchase the light does it come with a spot/flood lens or do I need to purchase these to use that feature???

Also when will you be releasing the new lite? I don't want to buy now when the new one is due at the start of next month.... If you want I can product test for free


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TaupoRider said:


> *@ Gloworm*... I'm about to buy one of your lights with the battery pack. how long will the special last on your website? When you purchase the light does it come with a spot/flood lens or do I need to purchase these to use that feature???
> 
> Also when will you be releasing the new lite? I don't want to buy now when the new one is due at the start of next month.... If you want I can product test for free


Hey Taupo!

The special will be on for another 2 weeks and comes with the spot/flood combo.

The new version will be available in about 2 weeks. You can buy now and get the special deal or wait and get the new light at the normal price.

Your call! :thumbsup:

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Oo that's a tough one. What's the improvements over the "old" one. I can't seem to find it any where

Cheers

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TaupoRider said:


> Oo that's a tough one. What's the improvements over the "old" one. I can't seem to find it any where
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


The optic is supposed to be a little bigger giving the lamp more of a hot spot so it has better throw. I'm not saying it won't be an improvement but "How much of an improvement" will be the big issue. If is makes stuff clearer beyond 100 ft. I will satisfied. I still haven't had a chance to ride with my current X2 on a_ dirt_ trail yet. Crossing my fingers for this weekend.

In my case I'm very used to riding with a more narrow or confined beam pattern on the bars. The wider beam is great but it does lose some intensity at distance. Not really sure it is an issue yet though. If it doesn't rain this weekend I should be good to go.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

TaupoRider said:


> Oo that's a tough one. What's the improvements over the "old" one. I can't seem to find it any where
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


Check out post #473 on page 19 of this thread


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks guys, If I pre order the Version 2 will I get it for the 199$ pre order price?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I did another road / paved bike trail ride tonight with the X2. Once I hit the trails ( total darkness ) I got a good idea what the X2 can do. First I discovered that I needed to point it up a bit more to get better throw. ( on the road I tilt it down a bit ) . I was very impressed with the wide and long throw when riding on the dark trails. This should work real well when I finally hit the dirt trails.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

TaupoRider said:


> thanks guys, If I pre order the Version 2 will I get it for the 199$ pre order price?


Hey,

Unfortunately V2 will not be at bargain basement prices.....however you can get V1 at $199 NZD until this Sunday.

The major improvements over V1 are as follows:


Larger optics/Clearer optics
U2 XML LEDs 
Slightly larger surface area
Battery monitoring has been refined
Nicer instructions
Complimentary hex tool
Adhesive Velcro for switch

The light will be sent with a spot/frosted opotic combo with option of an extra spot/eliptical optic.

With both spots there is definetly more throw and a definite hot spot, but not as much as a reflector. The frosted option creates more of a smooth beam pattern.

At 10m the lux at the centre of the beam is 20% higher with the new optics (that is with the T6 XML...) with the U2 this is expected to be 30%.

Overall V2 will have a tighter centre, still with some spill (due to the characteristic of an optic and the XML) and pump out about 10% more lumens (based on optic efficiency and U2 output).

I hope this helps?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The light will be sent with a spot/frosted opotic combo with option of an extra spot/eliptical optic.
> 
> With both spots there is definetly more throw and a definite hot spot, but not as much as a reflector. The frosted option creates more of a smooth beam pattern.
> Cheers
> ...


Hey Bruce, just for clarification, there are 2 x optcs in the light as before and they are now 1 x clear spot and 1 x frosted (wide/flood) optic?
So the spots are clear, and the floods and/ or elipticals are frosted.

Are there still three options spot, flood and eliptical?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hey Bruce, just for clarification, there are 2 x optcs in the light as before and they are now 1 x clear spot and 1 x frosted (wide/flood) optic?
> So the spots are clear, and the floods and/ or elipticals are frosted.
> 
> Are there still three options spot, flood and eliptical?


Hey

Yes, 2 optics. One is a typical spot optic (88% efficient) the other i known as a frosted narrow optic (replaces the 'flood' as is more efficient - 86%). The 3rd option, elliptical (83% efficient), is garduated.

Elliptical









Spot









Frosted Narrow









Cheers

Bruce


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheers Bruce. At 200 I am stretching the budget already. I will pick up one nd the current model.

Cheers

Sent from TapaTalk while i should be working.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Any idea when those of us that already have lights will get the pre-order deal on the new lights?..

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone done a comparison between the Gloworm 4 cell battery and the 4400 Magicshine batteries?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Any idea when those of us that already have lights will get the pre-order deal on the new lights?..
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


To be more specific, If you're asking the question:* "Any idea when the people who bought the X2 on preorder will get the "offered" discount on the new version ( V2 )"?*... then yes I concur to that as well


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> To be more specific, If you're asking the question:* "Any idea when the people who bought the X2 on preorder will get the "offered" discount on the new version ( V2 )"?*... then yes I concur to that as well


+1

I'm also interested in the discounted V2.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

baymoe said:


> +1
> 
> I'm also interested in the discounted V2.


Me too, although I would like to see some comparissons first between V1 and V2 and the much anticipated beam shots


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been waiting for the beam shots comparison between the V1 and V2 too. It would be hard to pass up the discounted price when it's offered.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I thought the V2s were coming in March... Still on schedule?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm guessing by now that the V2 wont be out by the end of the month, seems unusually quiet compared to the launch of the V1, production issues perhaps? Hey I'm just speculaing, I'm bored!


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

tb123 said:


> I'm guessing by now that the V2 wont be out by the end of the month, seems unusually quiet compared to the launch of the V1, production issues perhaps? Hey I'm just speculaing, I'm bored!


I rather them take their time and work out all the kinks then rush the release. But a few tease beam shots compared to the V1 are most welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## zukicon (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm running out of popcorn


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> I rather them take their time and work out all the kinks then rush the release. But a few tease beam shots compared to the V1 are most welcome :thumbsup:


By all means, get it right, not like I dont have lights, just hate waiting for new toys to come along!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I received my Gloworm x2 headstrap and it seems like it will do the job. The one thing I don't like about it is, it seems you have to attach the helmet mount bracket to the strap as the headstrap doesn't include a bracket of it's own. I have the helmet mount bracket on my helmet right now and I will have to detach that from the helmet and hook the headstraps through the slots on the helmet mount bracket. It will take several minutes to do this. I am spoiled by the Lupine headstrap and helmet swap which is just unhooking the o ring for the most part and is a quick swap going between helmet, headstrap, and bar too. I would like to see a quicker way to swap the lighthead between each of these mounting options. I didn't have time to mount the lighthead to the headstrap today, but I will get it done tomorrow and post those pics. For now here is just a few pics of the headstrap by itself. There is a clip on the side of the headstrap that I assume holds the remote switch in place/route wiring and also a plastic clip on the back to route the wiring towards the battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

We'll have an update soon. Just finalising the V2's now! Very exciting.

Maximus and others should have received their headstrap....and as stated the helmet mount must be used as headstrap mount. We understand this not ideal for some and are investigating options of producing another mount for the headstrap. 

Beam shots will be posted soon and discount codes will be sent to those original purchases.

Update on it's way!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

I am hoping that the special price offer still stands for the people that bought the V1 model. If so, when and how will those orders be placed? Thanks!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some pics of the head strap with the light head attached.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ndisgii said:


> I am hoping that the special price offer still stands for the people that bought the V1 model. If so, when and how will those orders be placed? Thanks!


My guess is that they will send you a notification through your e-mail. Just check your e-mail and look for anything from "Gloworm Performance Products". They will likely give you a discount code for use on their website. Also a good idea to check your spam folder when other people start getting theirs if you haven't gotten yours yet. I'm checking mine daily but I'm patient. I know it takes a while to get a new product going not to mention getting their website ready to take the orders.

As for me, I still haven't decided if I'm going to need the upgraded version. A lot will depend on the discounted price of buying "just the light head". Of course if the price is super great no way I will turn it down. :thumbsup:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> As for me, I still haven't decided if I'm going to need the upgraded version. A lot will depend on the discounted price of buying "just the light head". Of course if the price is super great no way I will turn it down. :thumbsup:


From memory it was a flat $50 USD for the lighthead and $100 USD for light and new battery


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

Regarding the lens selection issue, i misplaced my narrow lens that comes with the "worm", so i placed a Ledil Tina XP xp-g lens i had lying aroung....
I looks like a significantly more focused and a bit brightier beam in the middle. However, i cannot tell if it is as efficient as the OEM lens...
Here's the oem narrow lens:









And here's Tina:









Height is about 3,5 metres


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> From memory it was a flat $50 USD for the lighthead and $100 USD for light and new battery


:lol:...No, I think not. Nice try though. 

Just yesterday I got a nice ride in using the X2 on my road set-up. While on this ride I had a really nice two mile down-hill run that also had a lot of blind turns coupled with lots of sudden entrances. The perfect place for a high speed accident if you're not careful. Even in broad daylight I use a strobe/flash on this hill. Yesterday I took this down-hill with my X2 in the _Adventure program_ using the strobe/flash setting. The sun was setting so even more important to "be seen". As I'm going down the hill I spot four people standing about 1500 ft. away standing on the side of the road talking. I could see one of them look up and then all four looking my way. Moments later I passed them doing about 30 mph and for some reason they all had big smiles ( women, you have to love um' ). The strobe on this menu is AWESOME. Absolutely great for being seen in low-light conditions ( and for impressing women... ).

Later on the return trip I traveled some really dark roads. Most of the time I used the 500 lumen mode and never really felt the need for more light unless on an all-out downhill. Definitely with the lamp pointed more straight out I get much better throw. 
I guess that means I'm a happy customer. I look forward to the V2.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Cat, it actually is as I quoted, see Vag's post from Page 19 below. Includes shipping too!

And yeah, the strobe is awesome for low light settings, you can see it lighting up signs miles down the road, cant use it in the dark though.



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Special for all pre sales*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Well we have some good news. We are just finalizing Version 2.0 for sale.

We can confirm it will be offered to our original purchases for a special price. We will email our pre-order customers early next week.

I can say however the new light is much brighter with a hotter centre but still usable light on the periphery.

I will sort out some beam shots this weekend.....but while you wait for those I have some sneak peaks of the light itself.

Thanks for your patience and continued support.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet Bruce, I just ordered one - hopefully mine will get down to me in Quakechurch for a night race i'm entering on Wednesday - Stupid Easter getting in the way


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> Hey Cat, it actually is as I quoted, see Vag's post from Page 19 below. Includes shipping too!
> 
> And yeah, the strobe is awesome for low light settings, you can see it lighting up signs miles down the road, cant use it in the dark though.


Meow! I stand corrected! Been a while since I saw that post. Thanks TB. :thumbsup:

@Bruce, couldn't help but the notice the last picture has the lamp with X2 written on the back.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Bruce, looking good!
Is the light stil rated at 1200 lumen? You mentioned it was brighter, just wondering if that meant a higher lumen rating or just better use of available lumen? Think you also said it now uses the U2 LED which is also brighter from what i understand


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Meow! I stand corrected! Been a while since I saw that post. Thanks TB. :thumbsup:
> 
> @Bruce, couldn't help but the notice the last picture has the lamp with X2 written on the back.


Yes......? It is the X2

Why the comment Cat?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Hey Bruce, looking good!
> Is the light stil rated at 1200 lumen? You mentioned it was brighter, just wondering if that meant a higher lumen rating or just better use of available lumen? Think you also said it now uses the U2 LED which is also brighter from what i understand


It makes better use of the available lumens in addition to being brighter as a result of the U2 LEDs. Overall it is about 1300 lumens. Brighter centre not as bright and obtrusive on the outside of the beam but still usable


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> It makes better use of the available lumens in addition to being brighter as a result of the U2 LEDs. Overall it is about 1300 lumens. Brighter centre not as bright and obtrusive on the outside of the beam but still usable


Thanks!
Is that with the standard spot/ flood setting, or spot/ spot?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Thanks!
> Is that with the standard spot/ flood setting, or spot/ spot?


Thats with the spot/flood combo


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm quite excited for the V2. Weather hasn't been warm enough here for night rides here in Toronto, Canada, but I should be fully ready when the second version is fully ready.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I could have sworn I attached pictures to my two previous posts, but I don't see any pictures attached now. I must have messed up somehow as I was trying to do it from my android tablet and not my laptop. Well hopefully these pics show up now.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Gloworm for the update on the new version of the X2.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes......? It is the X2
> 
> Why the comment Cat?


Somehow I thought it would be called V2. ....I guess that means the logo stays the same.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> I could have sworn I attached pictures to my two previous posts, but I don't see any pictures attached now. I must have messed up somehow as I was trying to do it from my android tablet and not my laptop. Well hopefully these pics show up now.


Yep, they were there, gone now for some reason.......


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

tb123 said:


> Yep, they were there, gone now for some reason.......


Thanks, at least I know I didn't hallucinate the whole thing.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaximusHQ said:


> Thanks, at least I know I didn't hallucinate the whole thing.


No, you didn't hallucinate. Sunday night the MTBR website crashed. It didn't come back up for more than 19 hrs. During that time I think a lot of stuff was lost.  I just noticed earlier today that almost all of my saved PM's are missing ( more than 4 years of contacts )..

I have no idea if they can be recovered but I sent an email off to the website administrator.
.......I'll not be holding my breath though waiting to get anything back.


----------



## cantitoeroad (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool light.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

cantitoeroad said:


> Cool light.


XQZ me???

I suppose this is one way to make up your minimum of 10 posts...


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Giant-Lander said:


> Regarding the lens selection issue, i misplaced my narrow lens that comes with the "worm", so i placed a Ledil Tina XP xp-g lens i had lying aroung....
> I looks like a significantly more focused and a bit brightier beam in the middle. However, i cannot tell if it is as efficient as the OEM lens...
> Here's the oem narrow lens:
> 
> ...


Looks a lot brighter in the beamshot. Have you tried it outside yet?

Is it a double Tina or did you replace one or both optics. Also, was the first pic the spot-spot combo or standard spot-flood.

I'd like to replce my spot-spot optic with something tighter if possible. A few millimetres bigger at this scale would make a noticeable difference. I presume the "Tina" doesn't use the little plastic holders that come with the optics.

Finlly, where did u get the "Tina" from in the first place and how much was it?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Gloworm Batteries*

Has anyone compared these cells to stander 4400 MS batteries?
I can't decide whether or not to pick up a couple of new cells.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it this one?
LENS TINA DIFF 6.5DEG - FA10644_TINA-XP-D


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gticlay said:


> Is it this one?
> LENS TINA DIFF 6.5DEG - FA10644_TINA-XP-D


I'd like to know the answer to this as well. Checking the data sheet it looks to be about the right size. In the mean time I thought I'd share my thoughts.

Judging from the wall beam shot it does look like the Tina has a bit more of a spot. Now as good as that sounds I'm still not sure it would work. For one the emitter cavity on the Tina optic might not be large enough to properly seat the optic as it is designed for XP series emitters. ( ..and not the larger dome of the XM-L ). If that's true I'm not sure it would be a good idea to have the optic resting directly on the emitter dome. Now if you could find a way to shim the optic so it was not resting directly on the dome than maybe that would work. Of course if you lift the optic you might lose some peripheral output but the trade off might be worth it if you only use one.

Another personal observation is that there may be some distortion at the edge of the hotspot. Let me explain that a bit further. It's been my observation that when dealing with LEDs that if you use an optic or reflector not particularly designed for that emitter that there can be what I will call "prismatic distortion" in the beam pattern. My theory is that the main section of light is bright white while on the edge the beam fades and has a "greenish tint". I've seen this effect with different reflectors but have no stock pile of optics to know if it applies with them as well. As long as the edge of the beam pattern transitions properly and has no "noticeable" green tint I would be happy. I figure it's worth a shot.

Now if there is a bit of green you might try using only one. If anyone decides to give a set of these a shot please be sure to post up.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

I like to see that Tina beamshot out on the road including if there is any changes in the tint. I have a slight greenish tint with my gen 1 Gloworm with the spot optic but that can easily change depending on the specific of the optics. From the wallo beamshot, it does seem as if the Tina has a differnt tint but that can be cause from the camera and my screen.


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Bruce

I just have a question about the headstrap. On your site it says "Additionally it can also mount on the handlebar _or on the *supplied headstrap*_ (it can also be mounted on a rifle or hunting bow!)."

Which is what I saw when I ordered it on Thursday, however I just noticed it is not listed as being one of the contents of the hard-shell carry case. So does it come with one or not?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hell Knight said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> I just have a question about the headstrap. On your site it says "Additionally it can also mount on the handlebar _or on the *supplied headstrap*_ (it can also be mounted on a rifle or hunting bow!)."
> 
> Which is what I saw when I ordered it on Thursday, however I just noticed it is not listed as being one of the contents of the hard-shell carry case. So does it come with one or not?


Hell Knight,

Yes, the handlebar mount can be also used to mount it on your riffle or hunting bow. Everything is included in your package.

Happy Easter everybody.

Thanks,
Vag


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay, I was just asking whether it came with the headstrap or not - I just quoted the whole paragraph from your site.

Also, could you please tell me if you'll be sending it out on Tuesday?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hell Knight said:


> Okay, I was just asking whether it came with the headstrap or not - I just quoted the whole paragraph from your site.
> 
> Also, could you please tell me if you'll be sending it out on Tuesday?


Hell Knight,

Sorry if I got you confused. 
The head strap is not used for the riffle but the bar mount which is included in the package. Head strap should be purchased as an extra accessory. Bruce will be shipping things after holidays, on Tuesday.

Thanks,
Vag


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Do I get a free headstrap for warning you of the false advertising, as it currently says "*supplied headstrap*" on the site?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

@Gloworm:

That's strange, I was under the impression that the head strap was indeed included but wasn't ready by the time of the original release and was to be delivered separately, later. Was this just prerelease customers?

Anyway, I'm still awaiting with bated (baited?) breath the V2. I will probably order 2. Will they have a choice of lenses, like the V1?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I always thought the headstrap was offered as an extra option only.

Looking at the Gloworm website which has the V2 available for order, it has both spot and eliptical optic available as extra so gather they are your choices, no flood though


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> I always thought the headstrap was offered as an extra option only.
> 
> Looking at *the Gloworm website which has the V2 available for order*, it has both spot and eliptical optic available as extra so gather they are your choices, no flood though


Well that's a surprise. As a past pre-release customer I haven't gotten a discount code or anything yet on my e-mail from Gloworm. I assumed the product wasn't ready for release yet.

*@ Gloworm....Any comments on this?*


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Well that's a surprise. As a past pre-release customer I haven't gotten a discount code or anything yet on my e-mail from Gloworm. I assumed the product wasn't ready for release yet.
> 
> *@ Gloworm....Any comments on this?*


Hello guys,

@ Cat,
No worries. The X2 is available in NZ now for the last 1 or 2 days. Soon you will also receive your code. We are doing some website and e-shop updates which are directly connected with the special offer. A bit patience and we won't let you down for sure 

@Graxxor
The headstrap was always an extra choice

@Hell Knight
Thank you for the warning. I'll get Bruce to include some candies to your package 

Cheers,
Vag


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @Hell Knight
> Thank you for the warning. I'll get Bruce to include some candies to your package
> 
> Cheers,
> Vag


Cheers Vag

I see Bruce updated my order to shipped this afternoon 

I'll probably be the first person on here to get one (being that I live in New Zealand), so i'll post my impressions when I get it.


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

GraXXoR said:


> Looks a lot brighter in the beamshot. Have you tried it outside yet?
> 
> Is it a double Tina or did you replace one or both optics. Also, was the first pic the spot-spot combo or standard spot-flood.
> 
> ...





gticlay said:


> Is it this one?
> LENS TINA DIFF 6.5DEG - FA10644_TINA-XP-D





Cat-man-do said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this as well. Checking the data sheet it looks to be about the right size. In the mean time I thought I'd share my thoughts.
> 
> Judging from the wall beam shot it does look like the Tina has a bit more of a spot. Now as good as that sounds I'm still not sure it would work. For one the emitter cavity on the Tina optic might not be large enough to properly seat the optic as it is designed for XP series emitters. ( ..and not the larger dome of the XM-L ). If that's true I'm not sure it would be a good idea to have the optic resting directly on the emitter dome. Now if you could find a way to shim the optic so it was not resting directly on the dome than maybe that would work. Of course if you lift the optic you might lose some peripheral output but the trade off might be worth it if you only use one.
> 
> ...





colleen c said:


> I like to see that Tina beamshot out on the road including if there is any changes in the tint. I have a slight greenish tint with my gen 1 Gloworm with the spot optic but that can easily change depending on the specific of the optics. From the wallo beamshot, it does seem as if the Tina has a differnt tint but that can be cause from the camera and my screen.


Hi guys, 
I got Tina from cutter's, it's about AUD 6.50 but shipping and handling costs add up....Its the Tina RS (real spot) 6.5 deg lens as you posted. There is no discernible shift in tint but as Cat mentioned and i noticed in my message, i'm not sure how this is seated on the xm-l led. I used no lens holder, of course and i think that placing it directly on the xml might actually make this lens work better than in other cases. I can't check it from the side, as i have no xml's lying around at the moment, otherwise i would have check it ex ante. However, i take it that if the seating was totally off-as in other cases- there would be a reduction in overall light.....
The shots were taken showing light from one lens AT A TIME, as i had the other lens covered, so the changes in the the beam are the ones you see. The tint is as it appears in reality, at least from my sony laptop that is. Will try to get trail photos soon.....


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just got my order. We ordered three V1's, they got delayed and so as a bonus we got two V1's and one V2. I'll try and do some kind of comparo between them.

Any tips for the helmet mount? I'm assuming that I should cut the velcro down to size for my helmet, but I just wanted to make sure before I get out the scissors.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Over the weekend I got a chance to use the X2 on a very rugged trail. I was only using the *_Adventure program_ so the high output was only 900lm. I thought the lamp worked very well but as I have said before it doesn't reach as well on trails as on the road. I really do like the 500 lumen mode though. A nice amount a light with excellent run time. Next time out I'll use the _*Trail Program_ to see if the added boost ( 1200 lumen ) makes any noticeable difference.

( **Just noting here that the X2 has 4 separate menu's to choose from. This is one of the things that makes it such a great bike light. :thumbsup: )

Wow...couldn't believe how dry the trails were this weekend. They were "Bone Freek'in Dry". This is the best Spring we've had in this part of the country in years. I am loving every minute of it. Time to get more mountain biking in. ( Ahhhh! ) Boy do my legs hurt though.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

So the moment you have all been waiting for and about 3 weeks late...sorry. The beamshots of the new X2 version 2 are here.

I have taken 2 sets. First demonstrates throw the next beam pattern and brightness.

Throw - cone 1 is 25m (82ft), cone 2 is 50m (165ft), trees are 60m (198ft)










Beam Pattern - I stood to the side to give a better perspective of the beam. The tree in the middle is 20m from where I stood.










Discalimer - a couple of the shots where not pointing at exactly the same point...sorry again.

The X2 come loaded with spot/diffuse as standard.

Personally, I think this beam pattern is perfect, especially with the extra throw generated. We're quite chuffed with the results and you will get your chance soon. The release of the X2 version 2 for presales customers will occur on Friday (anyone else can buy too..but at the normal price). We will email the lucky few and then you can redeem your coupons on the site!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet, looks good Bruce, glad I waited for V2.

I was looking forward to testing mine out when it turns up in the next day or so, but unfortunately it won't be on my bike, as I just found out today (when I was about to go out for a ride) that my frame is cracked... :sad:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Bruce, looks great! 

a question, in the first lot of beam shots, the diffuse/ diffuse seems to give more throw than the one labelled spot/ diffuse, is this correct or is the light pointing at the ground a bit more in that photo?

I presume diffuse is what is called eliptical as an extra option on the web site?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

To be honest, the spot/diffuse was actually pointing more towards the ground.

Diffuse is the new flood and elliptical will not be offered...at least for now.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> To be honest, the spot/diffuse was actually pointing more towards the ground.
> 
> Diffuse is the new flood and elliptical will not be offered...at least for now.
> 
> ...


Will the lenses from V1 work on the V2, like the elliptical?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

ndisgii said:


> Will the lenses from V1 work on the V2, like the elliptical?


Unfortunately the V2 was designed with larger optics to increase the quality of the beam pattern and throw of the unit.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone get their special offer?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Anyone get their special offer?


Emails will be sent out within the next 3 hours! :thumbsup: One code per order, valid for one week only! You will have the option to buy either the full set or the light head only.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a good news !


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm just curious about the 1300 lumens mode in Bush. Is it not meant to be used for extended periods? Or is it totally fine to use that for riding?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

E-mails for the special offer are send. In case we forgot any of you just drop us an e-mail and we'll look at it. 

@micah356
It is fine to use the Bush mode for riding.

Cheers
Bruce and Vag,
Team Gloworm


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> E-mails for the special offer are send. In case we forgot any of you just drop us an e-mail and we'll look at it.
> 
> ...


:skep:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Shannon, 

You are totally right. :thumbsup: Now that the V2 is out you should see a Gloworm adv. pretty soon.

Cheers, 
Vag


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Shannon,
> 
> You are totally right. :thumbsup: Now that the V2 is out you should see a Gloworm adv. pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Good. Are you guys going to Sea Otter?


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Emails will be sent out within the next 3 hours! :thumbsup: One code per light purchased, valid for one week only! You will have the option to buy either the full set or the light head only.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Just got my email:smilewinkgrin: Already responded with my request for a full set - can't wait to see how it compares to the first generation!

I want to thank Gloworm again for this fantastic support of the people who took a chance ordering the first generation light before it was in production. And also for listening to feedback to improve the next generation so quickly. That's great customer support!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yep, I got my offer as well. I'll be getting just the light head though as before. @Gloworm in my haste to get the e-mail off I forgot to mention I wanted the Light head only. A minute later I followed with the updated request. Sorry about that. My old eyes are a little foggy when I first get up.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I am going to go for a full set of the version 2. I can't resist such a generous offer by Glowworm. And so my bike light collection continues to grow.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Coupon code received and placed for the complete light set. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I got my coupon ( code ) as well but I have a question. On the website there is a place to 
to order the Complete set - X2 ( Version 2 ) however if you want the light head only I am a little confused.
In the product list there is a box for ordering the light head only but there is no mention of it being the "Version 2 ".  Is this the box I use or not? I thought I would ask before placing the order.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I sent a question off to Vag on Friday night, but haven't go a response. I bought two V1s so I'm hoping I'll get 2 codes.... Haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> I sent a question off to Vag on Friday night, but haven't go a response. I bought two V1s so I'm hoping I'll get 2 codes.... Haven't heard back from him yet.


I bought two then too and he said:



> Unfortunately the offer is restricted to 1 unit.


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

*Pricing with code question*

So the cart says the following:

light kit $102
headstrap $18
lens $8
NZD 15% $22 ???

Total $167

So what is NZD and why is it $167 total? Adding all of the above only comes up to $150


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

ndisgii said:


> So the cart says the following:
> 
> light kit $102
> headstrap $18
> ...


When you first visit the gloworm website there is a currency toggle on the bottom left side of the page, change currency from New Zealand Dollars to US Dollars (or whatever currency suits your country if applicable).

I noticed a problem too. When I used the special offer code it was 101.47 USD rather than 100 USD. I think the shopping cart system has bugs.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

While riding last night at my local trails nearing the end of my ride, the light flashed several times and went to a lower power. Took me a few moments to realize I haven't charged my battery recently and this is the low battery indicator. Still had plenty of juice to finish my ride though. I had my Betty with me on the bars so it didn't slow me down any. 

It turned out to be a rather eerie ride though because recently there was a fire in the woods there and all of a sudden I got to the the burned out area and it was very strange looking especially at night with my lights. Reminds me of being in a Silent Hill movie when everything go to heck after you hear a creepy siren. I had a great night ride though.


----------



## knoxpossum (Jul 10, 2009)

ndisgii said:


> So the cart says the following:
> 
> light kit $102
> headstrap $18
> ...


NZD 15% is a tax that doesn't apply if it is being shipped to the US. If you enter your address in the system it should update and be removed.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

*Gst*



knoxpossum said:


> NZD 15% is a tax that doesn't apply if it is being shipped to the US. If you enter your address in the system it should update and be removed.


I had the same problem with GST being charged, even when I logged in (so I assumed the system knew I was in the US.). I didn't change the currency on the first page as first, but even when I went back to change that, it still showed GST in my order summary. BUT...when you go through the ordering process, after entering your address showing it is being shipped to the US, the GST charge disappears.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

agoura_biker said:


> I had the same problem with GST being charged, even when I logged in (so I assumed the system knew I was in the US.). I didn't change the currency on the first page as first, but even when I went back to change that, it still showed GST in my order summary. BUT...when you go through the ordering process, after entering your address showing it is being shipped to the US, the GST charge disappears.:thumbsup:


Hi Guys,

Becasue of the fluctuation in the $$ we have set the discount code to be as close as possible to realising $100 total or $50 total when ordering. So this will go up/down over the next week but shouldn't be by more than plus or minus $5.

Also as stated by Agoura, the GST will disappear on the completion of the process just before you pay.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

I still have not received my coupon code


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

hello guys,

For the ones that did not receive the coupon or have a question please send us a PM and we'll deal with it ASAP. 

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag
The Gloworm team


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I got my promo code from Gloworm today... yay...

Unfortunately, Vag said promo codes were limited to one per person and not one per purchase.... So I was a little bit disappointed, to be honest considering that I purchased two off the bat.

I suppose that's the problem with managing customer expectations, isn't it... I wasn't expecting a deal on the V2 in any case, and once they offered it, I just assumed (perhaps unfairly) that I'd get two codes...

I wanted to run a matched pair on the bars, since I was having so much fun with two X2 v1 on the bars... But I guess I'll be fine with a V2 spot/spot and the V1 elliptical "mega flood" running strobe duties on the road... 

But still, it's a great price at $100 for light head and I'm sure I'll be happy with it.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Running the X2 in "Programming Mode"*

I don't know if this will have any long term effect on the longevity of the light or whether it chews through the battery any quicker than normal, or whether there are any other adverse effects, but I have started running my X2 elliptical^2 in "programming mode".

By this, I mean, from the off state, holding the power button down for 6 or so seconds until it gives a brief flash, after that it enters programming mode.

The program selected is indicated by one of four modes:

1) Dim (100lm?) - Bush
2) Bright (1000lm?) - Trail
3) Flasher (700lm) - Commuter
4) Emergency Beacon (1200lm?) - Adventure.

By pressing the button, one can cycle between these four modes.

To exit the programming mode without selecting a new program, simply hold down the power button until the unit is completely off before releasing it.

I find this to be really useful. Why?

In dark, secluded roads, I tend to use mode 1 or 2 to light the way, but in busy, city streets, I use mode 3.
However, stopped at the red-light at junctions at night, I have found that the flash mode causes oncoming motorists to flash me or at least give me the "evil eye". Not to mention making peds cover their eyes when crossing in front of me.

So, I change to mode 4 at junctions which sets the 2 second beacon.
It is perfect for getting the drivers' attentions but is not distracting enough to annoy them...

I like to consider this as the 5th mode of my X2 and am using it more and more of late when on the busy roads of Tokyo.

Anyone else tried this?


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in the same boat - as soon as I heard about the discount I was prepared for two more lights. I had done two pre-order purchases on the V1 so was hoping I could get 2 of the new ones 

Ed


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> ....In dark, secluded roads, I tend to use mode 1 or 2 to light the way, but in busy, city streets, I use mode 3.
> However, stopped at the red-light at junctions at night, I have found that the flash mode causes oncoming motorists to flash me or at least give me the "evil eye". Not to mention making peds cover their eyes when crossing in front of me.
> 
> So, I change to mode 4 at junctions which sets the 2 second beacon.
> ...


I am using the "Adventure mode" for road use primarily. The pulsed flash ( [email protected] ) is perfect for day or late evening road use. Once it gets to twilight or complete darkness though it's best 
to just use the regular light modes. The 1200 lumen pulse is a little over-whelming when dark or at twilight.

_The flash on the "Commuter Program" is just too fast and too bright. I'd like to see this one change to one pulse ever 1.5 sec @ 100 lumen. Just enough to get attention during low light conditions without being over-whelming. _

Tonight I used my X2 in the "Trail Program". I really only used the boost mode a couple of times. There really isn't a big difference in long throw from High to Boost but what does change in the upper levels is "how much more you see in the area directly in front of you to the just beyond 75 ft mark. This turned out to be very useful when descending threw rocky, rut-laden terrain at speed. If you fail to see that loose rock or piece of stick you could easily find yourself scrapping the remains of your as* off the ground.

Since I'm posting this I might as well talk about something else I notice tonight using my X2. ALL THE LOW MODES ON THIS LAMP ARE MOST EXCELLENT. Even the lowest mode ( stated as 100 lumen ) is very useful. Both the 300 lumen ( trail menu ) and the 500 lumen mode ( adventure menu ) are excellent for all around riding._ I really think the people who do the endurance events are really going to like the X2's for this reason._

My ride tonight was an almost perfect ride. Trails firm, bone dry and fast as all get-out. I was also glad to see that someone had removed all the large dead-fall from last year which had really messed up my favorite trail. Too bad I had to hurry home to do my taxes....yeah, I'm one of those wait-to-the-last-minute-people.


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

I took my X2 V2 out on a walk in the forest last week and was quite impressed - I actually forgot half through it was a pitch black moonless night - can't wait to test it out on a bike!


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my coupon codes. So is the 'one week' from the day we receive the code or from when it was first being sent out.

Seriously only one code per person even if I bought 2 sets? I want matching lights as does everyone else.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> I'm still waiting on my coupon codes. So is the 'one week' from the day we receive the code or from when it was first being sent out.
> 
> Seriously only one code per person even if I bought 2 sets? I want matching lights as does everyone else.


That was my first reaction, but I realised if I wrote it out like that, I'd sound a bit greedy... Yes I was expecting two, but to be honest. A $50 light head and %50 battery of this quality is a steal...

But, yes I want a matched set, even if just for the æsthetics!

Still, it does mean I have some money left over towards one of Pethelman's fire-breathing DS-500s.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

matchpoint said:


> I'm still waiting on my coupon codes. So is the 'one week' from the day we receive the code or from when it was first being sent out.
> 
> Seriously only one code per person even if I bought 2 sets? I want matching lights as does everyone else.


Just to make sure you don't miss out I would send Gloworm a PM. It took a little more than 12hrs to get mine so if you don't get it by tomorrow I would send the PM ASAP if I were you.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

The website is starting to get a bit annoying. Am I doing something wrong or is it bugged?

Although it's actually fast enough to use it now, after logging in, selecting the full set and entering my discount code, I can't click the "Apply" button. There is no response. Nothing Happens.

So I guess I can't get a discount?

p.s. I use Safari 5 on the Mac.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I just tried it on my iPhone using the built in safari and Perfect Browser... No joy...
Am I missing something?


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> The website is starting to get a bit annoying. Am I doing something wrong or is it bugged?
> 
> Although it's actually fast enough to use it now, after logging in, selecting the full set and entering my discount code, I can't click the "Apply" button. There is no response. Nothing Happens.
> 
> ...


Not just you but me too. Tried to order one Saturday. I enter the coupon code, click appy and nothing happens. Took it all the way to the payment page and pricing still shows full listed price. Aborted process and tried it again using lower case alphabet and still no discount. So I aborted that and emailed Vag and now awaiting for a reply.......( Houston, I think we have a problem )


----------



## matchpoint (Oct 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> That was my first reaction, but I realised if I wrote it out like that, I'd sound a bit greedy... Yes I was expecting two, but to be honest. A $50 light head and %50 battery of this quality is a steal...
> 
> But, yes I want a matched set, even if just for the æsthetics!


I read 1 per order not 1 per person/household. Not trying to be greedy but it's like the new set being the 3rd wheel and no one to play with :cryin:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

colleen c said:


> Not just you but me too. Tried to order one Saturday. I enter the coupon code, click appy and nothing happens. Took it all the way to the payment page and pricing still shows full listed price. Aborted process and tried it again using lower case alphabet and still no discount. So I aborted that and emailed Vag and now awaiting for a reply.......( Houston, I think we have a problem )


I can't remember everything exactly but the discount comes at the very end. Just make sure you put the code into the box. Still, even after it doesn't show a discount until after you put the c card in and press pay. That's when all the magic happens. Sure wish paypal was an option. Now if you complete the entire process and it doesn't show the discount you have a problem. At the very end I think the price on mine ( light head only ) was ~ $63 NZD...or ~ $51 USD if you will. If they had paypal you would of had the option to bail when it went over to paypal and saw something wrong.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I can't remember everything exactly but the discount comes at the very end. Just make sure you put the code into the box. Still, even after it doesn't show a discount until after you put the c card in and press pay. That's when all the magic happens. Sure wish paypal was an option. Now if you complete the entire process and it doesn't show the discount you have a problem. At the very end I think the price on mine ( light head only ) was ~ $63 NZD...or ~ $51 USD if you will. If they had paypal you would of had the option to bail when it went over to paypal and saw something wrong.


Hi All

I have just run a test on using the coupon code (again). Simply enter the code then click apply. The code should appear on the right at the top of the product price summary. I have just completed the process on Firefox and Explorer and it works on both occassions.

I will let the web developer know it is not working on Apple design Safari.

Also, sorry about the confusion with 1 coupon vs 2. The wording we used was one coupon per order (meaning you order 1,2...or 10 lights - it is still just one order). Either way as has been stated above you are getting a prettty good light for not much of an outlay.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just run a test on using the coupon code (again). Simply enter the code then click apply. The code should appear on the right at the top of the product price summary. I have just completed the process on Firefox and Explorer and it works on both occassions.
> 
> ...


Still not working. I just completed a transaction with coupon code and final payment process was $126.65 with extra lens for a lighthead only.

PM being sent.


----------



## leopafe (Apr 10, 2007)

colleen c said:


> Still not working. I just completed a transaction with coupon code and final payment process was $126.65 with extra lens for a lighthead only.
> 
> PM being sent.


I had the same problem using IE8 and Safari, but it works just fine with Firefox 11 and the coupon is applied.


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

No problem with firefox 11 (Linux). I just completed a transaction with coupon code and final payment process was $127,22 with extra lens for a full set only.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice work folks, looks like the site is Firefox only! I used firefox and all was ok (apart from the erroneous cart total shown in the top right of the screen). Checked out @NZ$127 or thereabouts.



> Still not working. I just completed a transaction with coupon code and final payment process was $126.65 with extra lens for a lighthead only.
> 
> PM being sent.


Coleen, 
Are you sure it's not NZ$... it seems $127 is the standard price in NZ$ which works out at about US$103 currently.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

matchpoint said:


> I read 1 per order not 1 per person/household. Not trying to be greedy but it's like the new set being the 3rd wheel and no one to play with :cryin:


Yes, so if I had made two separate orders, one at home and one at my business address, I could have (by their rules) legitimately had two... Live by the sword, die by the sword...

Still seems a bit unfair, but then I keep telling myself I'm still getting a good deal.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Gloworm X2 v1 Longevity*

Anyone had theirs fail yet?
As you may all know, I purchased two.
One set as double spot and one double elliptical.

The double spot went dim on me the other night, wiggling the cable where it comes out of the case brought it back to full brightness... Hmmm... dodgy, I thought

sure enough, it died on me. Complete failure.

Gloworm were excellently quick to respond, even though I am overseas, they honor a free return post international... NOW THAT'S SERVICE.

What's more, they'll replace the failed V1 with a V2! Sent with my next purchase...

Way to go Gloworm!
That's the benefit of dealing with a quality manufacturer. they stand by their products, even on the other side of the world!


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXor, after all the effort you put into posting up photos and beamshots, I think you probably deserve a freebie anyway! 
I'm travelling at the moment and only have basic email access, hopefully i have some wifi access on my iPad soon, but if the coupon doesnt work on Safari, i may be in trouble trying to order before Saturday......


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> GraXXor, after all the effort you put into posting up photos and beamshots, I think you probably deserve a freebie anyway!
> I'm travelling at the moment and only have basic email access, hopefully i have some wifi access on my iPad soon, but if the coupon doesnt work on Safari, i may be in trouble trying to order before Saturday......


Well I guess I was one of the lucky ones ( Firefox rules!... ) Do keep in mind when the final total comes up that you still have to do the currency conversion.

For people using the Gloworm website I suppose you could also put the discount code and some billing instructions into the box intended for shipping instruction. When I ordered mine I figured that if the discount didn't show up I could always PM or e-mail Gloworm about the issue. They dealt fairly with me before so no reason to doubt them now. 

When I was ordering mine I was having a problem with the password. Then it ( the website ) started telling me that someone else had my e-mail address... I quickly PM'd Gloworm about the issue. Moments later I figured out what I had did wrong. When I looked back at my e-mail Gloworm had already responded and mentioned that "He knew" I had figured out the problem.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> Nice work folks, looks like the site is Firefox only! I used firefox and all was ok (apart from the erroneous cart total shown in the top right of the screen). Checked out @NZ$127 or thereabouts.
> 
> Coleen,
> Are you sure it's not NZ$... it seems $127 is the standard price in NZ$ which works out at about US$103 currently.


It was in US dollar even after the final transaction. I PM Gloworm and they right away credit me back the difference That was a quick response to my surprise and good customer service.

My browser I am using is an older version of IE on an 4 years old Netbook running XP. That may have something to do with the site compatibility. My SO has all the newer computer and I get the older left over stuff, but at least I get to keep the latest bicycle offering exceptfor the fact he thinks I have became a "girl gone wild with bicycle lights" from all the lights I have purchase recently.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> GraXXor, after all the effort you put into posting up photos and beamshots, I think you probably deserve a freebie anyway!
> I'm travelling at the moment and only have basic email access, hopefully i have some wifi access on my iPad soon, but if the coupon doesnt work on Safari, i may be in trouble trying to order before Saturday......


Vag went to the effort to send me a personal mail saying he understood the issues with the homepage and knew that I was trying to order, and should things not go smoothly, he would honor the agreement after the fact. Again, a young and upstanding company standing by its service and products regardless of teething problems!

If I were you, I'd drop him a line and I'm sure he'll understand. Best to let him know beforehand, I suppose.

Let us know what he says.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

colleen c said:


> It was in US dollar even after the final transaction. I PM Gloworm and they right away credit me back the difference That was a quick response to my surprise and good customer service.
> 
> My browser I am using is an older version of IE on an 4 years old Netbook running XP. That may have something to do with the site compatibility. My SO has all the newer computer and I get the older left over stuff, but at least I get to keep the latest bicycle offering exceptfor the fact he thinks I have became a "girl gone wild with bicycle lights" from all the lights I have purchase recently.


Hmm... doesn't sound good... here's my confirmation email:

----------
Date Ordered: 17/04/2012
Order Status:

Products:
1x Gloworm X2 LED Light Set (1200 Lumen) (Version 2.0) (GPPX2) NZD$232.22
- Extra Lens [Spot] ()
- Headstrap [No Thanks] ()
- Spare 5800 mAh Battery [No Thanks!] ()

Totals:
FULL SET PRESALE SPECIAL: -NZD$105.00
Sub-Total: NZD$232.22
Flat Shipping Rate: NZD$0.00
Total: NZD$127.22


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Vag,

For those of us that have placed the order, when do you anticipate the exporting of your goods?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey GraXXor, Vag saw my post here and PM'd me first, all good


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just ordered an X2 and extra lens off my iPad. All went ok, accepted coupon and did correct charges.
Amazing what you can do sitting on Bells Beach


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Some people... sheesh.*



GraXXoR said:


> Anyone had theirs fail yet?
> As you may all know, I purchased two.
> One set as double spot and one double elliptical.
> 
> ...


RANT

I've got negative reputation on this post? Why was I downvoted?

I made a point that they are quality manufacturer and some wisearse sends me:

"Quality manufacturer LOL... Hope your V2 lasts longer than the V1!"

Anonymously, of course...

I don't care how much I get down voted, I still thank that Gloworm have done the right thing in sending me a free V2 replacement (free post) for a failed unit without any questions, RMA numbers or crap like that: They just gave me a China address. I put the light head in a bag and send it COD.

sheesh.... Doesn't this idiot know that products fail, even good ones... ESPECIALLY PRE-RELEASE V1 products...

Still, we all knew what we were getting into when we paid for an unreleased, unproven, untested light: Fun and excitement along with the risk!

OK, so I'm just cheesed off at being negatively repped....

/RANT


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

*Haters gonna hate*



GraXXoR said:


> RANT
> 
> I've got negative reputation on this post? Why was I downvoted?
> 
> ...


Some people just want to watch the world burn. And yes the repping feature is retarded. I am pleased with my V1 and it's performance. I've had plenty of pricey name brand lights fail so I usually buy cheapo stuff and consider it disposable. Heck my first magic shine is still running. But the Gloworm was too good of a deal to pass up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I just ordered the new version full set with one extra lens. Total showed 127.22.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

OK... So thanks for negging me again, whoever you are!... Anonymously of course. Daren't even add your name to the end of your comment "More neg for whining" LOL. Wimp.



> I just ordered the new version full set with one extra lens. Total showed 127.22.


@killerbunny:

What happened? Are you still going to be able to get the reduced price?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

GraXXoR said:


> OK... So thanks for negging me again, whoever you are!... Anonymously of course. Daren't even add your name to the end of your comment "More neg for whining" LOL. Wimp.
> 
> @killerbunny:
> 
> What happened? Are you still going to be able to get the reduced price?


Sent you some positive rep. Hopefully some others will too.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Graxxor, I sent a positive rep too, but I couldn't add a comment b/c my silly Android tablet is not cooperating with that function. Good to hear that gloworm took care of your issue. Mine did have that faulty extension cord issue initially, but gloworm took care of that super fast. So far everything is still good with my light. I have grown to love the wider beam of the X2 light, but still want a bit more throw. I think the new X2 should be right on the money. I ordered an extra spot, but from beam shot photos I may be happiest with the spot/flood combo as the extra flood is nice on some technical trails I ride. I have been out night riding 4 out of the past 5 days and loving every minute of it. I also love how X2 is about half the weight of my previous helmet light. I don't notice the weight at all, whereas with the old light I always did.

P.S. When the new X2 arrives, I was thinking about doing a ride with both X2s and also my Lupine Betty and Wilma. We're talking over 5,000 lumens combined.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> Graxxor, I sent a positive rep too, but I couldn't add a comment b/c my silly Android tablet is not cooperating with that function. Good to hear that gloworm took care of your issue. Mine did have that faulty extension cord issue initially, but gloworm took care of that super fast. So far everything is still good with my light. I have grown to love the wider beam of the X2 light, but still want a bit more throw. I think the new X2 should be right on the money. I ordered an extra spot, but from beam shot photos I may be happiest with the spot/flood combo as the extra flood is nice on some technical trails I ride. I have been out night riding 4 out of the past 5 days and loving every minute of it. I also love how X2 is about half the weight of my previous helmet light. I don't notice the weight at all, whereas with the old light I always did.
> 
> P.S. When the new X2 arrives, I was thinking about doing a ride with both X2s and also my Lupine Betty and Wilma. We're talking over 5,000 lumens combined.


Ah, yes, I speculated soon after first using the lights that the cable's entrance/exit point to the light would be a weak point as there appears to be little reinforcement... perhaps for a different reason though. I thought that the cable would suffer from bending and breaking, with repeated use, whereas I was informed that the cable may have come loose from the internal PCB 


I did notice that the hex nut where the cable enters the unit was loose, whether or not that had anything to do with it...

I am still using the X2 1st ed. with the double ellipticals as a flasher and relying on my Magicshine 816 for general lighting duty. I intend to partner it with a V2 on the bars and/or helmet and if the throw is sufficient, retire the heavy and obtrusive 816.

5000 lumens!! I presume you just point in the direction you want to travel and burn a path through...

oh... and thanks for the props!


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

So, anyone have a V2 yet, or, have any V2's actually shipped yet?
My order still shows processing.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

tb123 said:


> So, anyone have a V2 yet, or, have any V2's actually shipped yet?
> My order still shows processing.


I just logged in at the gloworm site and my order says processing approved, but nothing about shipping yet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

MaximusHQ said:


> I just logged in at the gloworm site and my order says processing approved, but nothing about shipping yet.


They will likely all go out at once. Hopefully they get shipped next week. Keep in mind they just got all the pre-orders in and are likely swamped.

My original intent was to use the X2/V1 on the commuter/road bike bars and the X2/V2 on the MTB bars. Now I'm considering V1 on the bars , V2 on the helmet for MTB'ing.
Much will depend though on just how well the throw is on the new V2. It is so nice to have options.......Is it here yet?...Is it here yet?...


----------



## Hell Knight (Mar 3, 2012)

I have my V2 mounted to my helmet and a magicshine clone on the bar with a wide flood lense and found the X2 V2 was good enough by itself - throw is very good. I'll still use the bar light though because it's good for when i'm on the roads getting to and from the track, besides the more lights the merrier


----------



## elTwitcho (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I did a first night ride the other night with the V2 helmet mounted and it is bright enough that I didn't find myself wanting for a second light at all


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

*Alternate Power Source*

I am curious if there is a way to wire this in directly to a motorcyle/atv battery via a switch? Is this possible? My dirt bike doesn't have a headlight, and would like to use this for night riding, but not worry about the 3-4 hour limitations of the included battery? Thanks!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Shipping question*

Anyone get a notice on shipping yet? I'm getting antsy.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Anyone get a notice on shipping yet? I'm getting antsy.


Nothing yet! I know what you mean - it's hard to wait! I can't wait to compare to v1!


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Anyone get a notice on shipping yet? I'm getting antsy.


nope, not a peep


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*V2 shipping update*

I got a PM from Gloworm: Seems the moderators have put a limit on their posting. Word is shipping is to begin this week. Will be crossing my fingers.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I got a PM from Gloworm: Seems the moderators have put a limit on their posting. Word is shipping is to begin this week. Will be crossing my fingers.


Thanks for the update. I'm getting a little antsy myself!


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I got a PM from Gloworm: Seems the moderators have put a limit on their posting. Word is shipping is to begin this week. Will be crossing my fingers.


Good news about the shipping time.

But what's up with the limit to Gloworm's posting??!! They've been super helpful in this thread, with good responses to comments/questions and useful updates.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

agoura_biker said:


> Good news about the shipping time.
> 
> But what's up with the limit to Gloworm's posting??!! They've been super helpful in this thread, with good responses to comments/questions and useful updates.


I think it has to do with the fact that they don't have an ad, hence the limitation on posts.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I think it has to do with the fact that they don't have an ad, hence the limitation on posts.


That makes sense. I remember Gloworm saying earlier that they were going to start supporting the site. Maybe this will be a catalyst! (Well, maybe it's more a stick) As I said, it's been great to have them participate here - but then, they benefit too!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Dunno if its been posted but theres a review in the local bike rag:

Gloworm lights X2: Initial thoughts | Spoke Magazine


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think this was in this thread before but don't have time to search it but was there a sale at one time on the light head only and what was it.

Sorry for not going thru and checking.

Thx

MB


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

*Got 'em!*

Got my Gloworm V2s yesterday. I ordered two complete sets on 4/10, so they were about 3 weeks getting to me (Maryland, USA; Vag apologized for the backup in orders). I spent the evening experimenting with the modes and riding around my backyard. These are my first riding lights, so I don't have much else to go on. But right off the bat, I LOVE these things! The size, the modes, the output, the packaging, the toggle button -- you can tell it's all been painstakingly thought through and created to please the consumer. Looking forward to spending a couple hours on the trails tonight!:thumbsup:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

mb323323 said:


> I think this was in this thread before but don't have time to search it but was there a sale at one time on the light head only and what was it.
> 
> Sorry for not going thru and checking.
> 
> ...


You could always just check their website
Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm X2 - Light Only (Version 2)


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

OzFest said:


> Got my Gloworm V2s yesterday. I ordered two complete sets on 4/10, so they were about 3 weeks getting to me (Maryland, USA; Vag apologized for the backup in orders). I spent the evening experimenting with the modes and riding around my backyard. These are my first riding lights, so I don't have much else to go on. But right off the bat, I LOVE these things! The size, the modes, the output, the packaging, the toggle button -- you can tell it's all been painstakingly thought through and created to please the consumer. Looking forward to spending a couple hours on the trails tonight!:thumbsup:


Congrats on your new lights! I just got an email from Vag saying mine would be shipping this week or next, so they are still a ways away. I've got a V1, so can't wait to compare the V2. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Had to pull this one back up from the bottom of the page*

Curious, so how is everyone one getting along with their V2 GlowWorms upgrades? Have not heard anything from any original V1 owners. Cat, Graxxor - you guys receive yours yet? Figured you two would be the first to get them.

***


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine was sent a week ago, still waiting for it


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Still waiting on mine.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

baymoe said:


> Still waiting on mine.


Still waiting on mine, too! I did get an email with a tracking number, so at least it's on its way:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

agoura_biker said:


> Still waiting on mine, too! I did get an email with a tracking number, so at least it's on its way:thumbsup:


Hey Everyone,

We have been a bit quiet lately due to reasons discussed in previous posts. But we are back!

7 specials have already been sent and the other 20 will be sent tomorrow night. We had a small delay with some components which we needed to refine before getting you the new product.

You'll be pleased to know there are already a few X2 version 2 customers out there and they all love the product. It's significantly brighter and more focussed and for those who will have a V1 and V2 soon the combo is perfect!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Still no shipping notification.


----------



## ndisgii (Jul 21, 2005)

Is there a way to wire this directly into a 12v battery on a motorcycle? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> 7 specials have already been sent and the other 20 will be sent tomorrow night. We had a small delay with some components which we needed to refine before getting you the new product


Guess I'm one of the lucky 7 - I got mine today! Received the tracking number on Monday, delivered on Thursday, that's really good, faster than I expected.

Going to try it out on a ride tonight, very interested to see how it compares to v1. My first impression is that, from a distance, they look the same - and that's a good thing! v2 kept the same small form factor and high quality construction. The light head is just a tad taller and deeper to accommodate the new optics. In my daytime hallway comparison, v2 was noticeably whiter and brighter. Can't wait to see how they compare on the trail!


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got my light, it's the middle of the day here at the moment so difficult to really say much. 
Have shone both the V1 and V2 on a wall inside my house, the V2 has a definitely brighter and contained hot spot than the V1 which is a kinda vague spot. Also, shining the V1 on a wall in a dark room on Boost (1000 lumen in commuter mode) and then overlapping the V2 beam on top of it on low (300 lumen in commuter mode) the V2 can still be easily seen and is brighter than the 1000 lumen.

Will need to wait till its dark before can do anything meaningful outside, but so far so good!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Shipping confirmation received.  ( about time... )

Now I just have to hope that Fed Ex ( or whoever ) doesn't ship it all over the east coast like before. Last time it took almost a week to just go what should of been 118 miles.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Still waiting for mine to arrive in Japan (says shipped as of three days ago)... Should be coming on Monday or Tuesday.

I went out with my single remaining X2(v1) and swapped the optics to dual flood. But it's really just too much flood for road riding. I may change it back to double elliptical, which seems to direct the beam much more efficiently into a wide oval.

The 300lm V2 being as bright as the 1000lm V1 sounds promising, as my X2(v1) is seriously out thrown by the Magicshine P7 816 which is now a permanent installation on my lid.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

GraXXoR said:


> The 300lm V2 being as bright as the 1000lm V1 sounds promising, as my X2(v1) is seriously out thrown by the Magicshine P7 816 which is now a permanent installation on my lid.


Not sure about overall brightness yet, but certainly just shining it on a wall from about 3m away you can easily see the hotspot of the V2 over the V1, could also be a slighly different colour tint that empasises the difference. 
Definately more throw on the V2, I have spot/spot in my V1 and spot/ flood in my V2 and the V2 still easily out throws it. I havent tried my Magicshine 808 yet though to see how the V2 compares with throw although the 808 still has a much larger deeper reflector so not sure if really a fair comparisson.

A good combo I think would be V1 spot/spot on the bars and V2 spot/spot on the lid.

The only thing I notice with the V2 is that the beam pattern of the flood optic is fairly square (due to the LED die presumably) and not as bright as the spot optic which gives two distinctive areas of brightness, whereas the V1 flood or even spot just had a big broad beam of light with no discernable difference between spot and flood beam patterns giving a nice smooth transition. The V1 tends to light everything up from your toes to the tops of the trees evenly where the V2 beam starts out a little bit further due to the more pronounced squarish beam pattern.

I'm yet to ride it on the road, so all this is just back yard testing at the moment.
Running both V1 and V2 is just a wall of light but think I will just stick with the V2 on the bars at the moment.

Hope you guys get your soon, will be interested to hear comments.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

A couple of quick and dirty photos of beam comparison between the V1 on 300 lumen commuter mode with Spot / Spot combo and V2 on 300 lumen commuter mode with Spot / Flood combo. These were done on a slightly off white wall inside my house.

V1 S/S








V2 S/F








V1 on the left, V2 on the right


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks tb123, that looks like a nice improvement especially considering it is the V1 spot/spot up against the V2 spot/flood. I look forward to receiving my version 2 Gloworm light to see the difference in person.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like mine has shipped - to bad its sitting in Richmond BC - Canada with a destination address in Vancouver Canada instead of Vancouver Washington USA


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Looks like mine has shipped - to bad its sitting in Richmond BC - Canada with a destination address in Vancouver Canada instead of Vancouver Washington USA


Oh crap. LOL. I'm up in Bellingham so I see why it could happen :madman:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Looks like mine has shipped - to bad its sitting in Richmond BC - Canada with a destination address in Vancouver Canada instead of Vancouver Washington USA


Hello,

@ Ed: I am already taking personal care of this

As I can see in the tracking numbers most of the lights have been received or are to be received today.

Cheers, 
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> @ Ed: I am already taking personal care of this
> 
> ...


Yep, Mine came today but I wasn't up when the man came knocking. Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow on the return try.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

@ Vag / Bruce
I sent you a pm with a few questions and forgot to ask about the voltage requirements on your charger, I could not find it on your sight. is it 110, 240 or compatable with both


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Mucho Lightage!*

Wayhey! Mine came today!

The packaging and accessories are the same, quality offerings as before... except with extra sticky velcro spots for the remotes.

The lighthead is a couple of mils deeper and a couple of mils larger overall to house the new optics.
The spot optics are crystal clear and things of beauty, unlike the iffy (am I being rude) spot optics that came with V1, which appeared a little clouded and rough around the edges.

The anodizing appears glossier and looks more expensive than I remember with V1s.
Remote and cable seem to be the same...

Internally, the light is MUCH better. The solder is neat in both units, there is no spilt heat paste. QC has been lifted noticeably, well done!

The battery casing feels semi-rubberised and hard. It is neat and the power LEDs are clear and easy to read. The connector is solid and thankfully a little bendy, which means it will still be usable if it gets bent or misshaped.

The charger is small and neat but only gives out 1.5A, perhaps leading to relatively length recharge times.

There was a politely handwritten note of complements from Vag and a little "sorry" for the inconvenience of one of my V1s suffering premature death... An unexpected and welcome touch. Very thoughtful.

Anyway onto this evening's antics...

I strapped one onto the bar next to my V1 and the other on the helmet.

So my setup was like this:

V1 (Spot^2) + V2 (Spot^2) on the bars with V2 (Spot+Wide) + MS-816 on the helmet ( ← just for this test, ok... I'm not that hooked on lumens ;-) ).

The helmet lights were running off a Y cable to the very nicely packaged Gloworm battery and the bar lights were each running off a vanilla BAK powered Magicshine 4400.

Holy Mother of Brian! The V2s are BRIGHT and TIGHT!

My V1 was completely washed out, By that, I mean the V2 on 900 + V1 on 1200 boost felt like the V2 on 1200 boost by itself, the V1 spot^2 was THAT overawed.

The V1 became so pointless that after 5 mins I went back to my shop and replaced the spots with (elliptical^2) optics left over from my defunct V1 to try a different approach.

Bingo!

The combination of V2 spot^2 and V1 elliptical is something to behold.

The behemoth V1 style oval flood with the ellipticals is perfectly adjustable for close-range lighting on technical/windy sections and the V2 gives SERIOUS throw for road/fast sections with a nice, firm transition between centre hotspot and surrounding spill.

Un-effing believable!

With the V1/V2 on the bars, I completely forgot about my helmet lights. Up until now, even with 2 V1s on the bars (spot^2 + elliptical^2) I had really missed the throw of the deep-cup OP P7, and found myself turning it on whenever I hit a straight...

But tonight... Nothing... Seriously nothing. In the all-but-pitch-black of the Arakawa riverside (doté in Japanese), I turned the MS-816 spot on just for fun and the beam was completely subsumed by the V1/V2 combo on the bars. It was only visible when I turned my head to either side and peered into the darkness.

On the other hand, XP-E pair of ellipticals on the 816 were a marginally more useful for their wide spread as proximity lighting when I climbed a twisty section of river bank on the Doté.

I then remembered that I had mounted another V2 on the helmet and switched it on.

The Wide/Spot lens combo produced a smooth beam from strong hotspot to gentle spill with zero artificing.

Again, it definitavely overawed the P7 which was completely lost in the V2s output.

Another nice, perhaps unintended side-effect of the spot^2 V2 is that the beam is square! No, really... It's square! With a round hotspot. This is REALLY useful on the road, it's almost like having a shaped beam: There is no really bright spot near to the front wheel and there is no ridiculous up-lighting going on.

Whenever I was standing for a steep uphill ascent, the V1 spot used to blind me, but the similarly angled V2 did not bother me at all. I believe I can attribute both these interesting advantages to the "squareness" of the beam. Also, there is less unnecessary side glare, too and I swear I got less looks from oncoming motorists that I used to do with the V1 spot^2... (this last one is subjective, I admit...)

In summary:

The V2 is so powerful that I rarely felt the need to run it on full power, unlike the V1s which were always pumped up to provide a modicum of throw. 
It is really bright, that I can't believe it's still rated at 1200lm. The V2 feels subjectively twice as bright as my old V1.

It's so bright that I am concerned about battery life. Will have to test...

The throw is super long, easily surpassing my big OP reflector based P7.

The spill is smooth with no artifacts even with spot^2 and does not appear to over-illuminate up close to the bike.
The spot/wide combo gives a lovely, smooth beam with a more gentle transition between spot and a fuller spill, at the expense of a little throw.

The unit appears to have a new anodizing, glossier and higher quality looking than the V1. Let's hope it doesn't show the same silvering wear around the sharp bits that my V1 does.

Internally QC appears to be much tighter.

The remote button and cable looks identical, let's hope it has been reinforced .

The sticky velcro pads (I got 3) are ace and finally my buttons stayed where they were supposed to for a whole night (because I use a crappy twist shift, so I can't mount the buttons nicely with the regular velcro loops.

The unit has the same intuitive programming that the V1 had.

My MS-816 has been finally, comprehensively outclassed! Good bye.

All in all, nearly every gripe I remember having with the V1 has been addressed in full.... Except the O-ring bar mounts, which while being perfectly functional in that they are entirely solid and non-slippy, do not have a captive O-ring and the O-ring itself does not have a tab for easy fitting/removing. Both very minor points, I suppose.

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow night!

Anyway, I hope this was in some way helpful and I'm sorry I was too busy selfishly enjoying these lights to provide any of my usual beamshottage. (I will try to calm down a bit and take some tomorrow or over the weekend).

OK, I think I'm going to stop now before you all nod off.

Disclaimer:

Despite the glowing tone of this letter (sorry, couldn't resist...) and having no posts in any other forums other than Night Lighting and DIY Lights, I'm not a shill... I have no affiliation, have received neither gratuity nor otherwise and was not asked or goaded to write a review or perform any service for Gloworm. I am simply an (even more) satisfied customer.

My subjective, non expert rating for the V2: ★★★★★

If you have any comments, please reply or PM.

Cheers.


----------



## Newbie29er (May 4, 2007)

V1 owner, agreed with the observations that TB 123 has posted. Received V2 yesterday! It appeared brighter and almost a hot spot beam with good spread. Good work Gloworm. Thanks!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

shiftless89 said:


> @ Vag / Bruce
> I sent you a pm with a few questions and forgot to ask about the voltage requirements on your charger, I could not find it on your sight. is it 110, 240 or compatable with both


The charger I received is a compact, US/Japan two-pin plug, travel charger (i.e. 100-250v capable).

Hope that helps.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Well this is cool - DHL showed my package in Canada last night and I just came into my office and there is a DHL package on my desk  No idea how it got from there to here this fast but guess i'll be able to try it out tonight on my ride :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

NitroRC Ed said:


> but guess i'll be able to try it out tonight on my ride :thumbsup:
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed, I'm in the same area as you. where do you nightride?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GraXXoR said:


> Wayhey! Mine came today!
> 
> The packaging and accessories are the same, quality offerings as before... except with extra sticky velcro spots for the remotes.
> 
> ...


Mine came today as well. My first impression:  .... Mine looks exactly like the V1, no noticeable size difference save a clearer optic. Mine is the same size as the V1 which has me wondering. *Not only that but I didn't get the other spot optic that I ordered.*  For some reason they sent me a charger which I have no need for as I ordered the light head only.

*Grax,* anyway you can take a picture of yours side by side with the older V1 to demonstrate the size difference? If I didn't know any better I swear I have another V1 but with different optics. 

( * edit: The new one does look a bit longer but from the front they look about the same. )


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Oh dear CMD*



Cat-man-do said:


> Mine came today as well. My first impression:  .... Mine looks exactly like the V1, no noticeable size difference save a clearer optic. Mine is the same size as the V1 which has me wondering. *Not only that but I didn't get the other spot optic that I ordered.*  For some reason they sent me a charger which I have no need for as I ordered the light head only.
> 
> *Grax,* anyway you can take a picture of yours side by side with the older V1 to demonstrate the size difference? If I didn't know any better I swear I have another V1 but with different optics.


Sorry, no camera tonight (it's 4am)

They do look similar, but no need for a photo... Put them side by side. You can tell the difference. The new unit is deeper: Just count the number of machined heat sink fins it has. My V1 had 8 fins. My V2 had 9. There are other subtle differences, like the gap between the front cover and the first heatsink fin.

The optics look bigger, and indeed they are, but it's not much to do with the size of the housing, it's just because the new optics don't come with the silly plastic insert to hold them in place.

If you have a crystal clear (and I mean clear) optic and a slightly smokey one, you have the new unit.

I'm sure you got a new one. Is it brighter and more focused?

I hope they come through with the spare optic. Mine came in a little ziplock bag.

I really need to go to bed.

I chose the sad-looking purple icon for this post... But the phrase "bonking" in England means having sex... hmmm...


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> ( * edit: The new one does look a bit longer but from the front they look about the same. )


Ah. You edited as I was writing.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Mine came today as well. My first impression:  .... Mine looks exactly like the V1, no noticeable size difference save a clearer optic. Mine is the same size as the V1 which has me wondering. *Not only that but I didn't get the other spot optic that I ordered.*  For some reason they sent me a charger which I have no need for as I ordered the light head only.
> 
> *Grax,* anyway you can take a picture of yours side by side with the older V1 to demonstrate the size difference? If I didn't know any better I swear I have another V1 but with different optics.
> 
> ( * edit: The new one does look a bit longer but from the front they look about the same. )


Hey Cat

Our apologies for the mixup with the spot lens. We'll get it out as soon as humanly possible!

You shoud definetly have the X2 (version 2.0), we have no V1s left. The easiest check is the LED board - it has Gloworm X2 printed on it. Also if the new optics are sitting in the housing flush with a semi-circular cutout to support the node on the optic - you definetly have version 2.0.

Size wise they are only appx 1.6mm wider and about 3mm deeper, hence the extra cooling fin we added.

I know what it's like expecting something to turn up and then it doesn't as expected - it a real PITA. You'll get your spot optic soon.

Cheers and enjoy.:thumbsup:

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Cold Creek, 3 Corner Rock, Tarbell - pretty much anywhere i can get out to. I'm hitting Tarbell tonight if you are available. 

Ed


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Cat, you should be able to see the difference, the V2 appears a touch bigger in all directions, has a really clear spot optic and has a gloss anodizing rather than the matte anodizing on the V1 (personally I like the matte anodizing better but that is no issue either way). They are very similar, but its also easy to tell them apart.

Here are a few more photos for comparison.
V1 on the left (Spot / Spot optic), V2 on the right (Spot / Flood)


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

GraXXoR said:


> The charger I received is a compact, US/Japan two-pin plug, travel charger (i.e. 100-250v capable).
> 
> Hope that helps.


More than helps, that was exactly the information is was looking for. Thank you


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> Hey Cat, you should be able to see the difference, the V2 appears a touch bigger in all directions, has a really clear spot optic and has a gloss anodizing rather than the matte anodizing on the V1 (personally I like the matte anodizing better but that is no issue either way). They are very similar, but its also easy to tell them apart.


Just so there's no misunderstanding, I'm convinced I've got the V2. For some reason I thought the new version was going to be noticeably larger. From what I'm measuring it may be about 2mm longer. Width and height I see no major difference. Basically I really don't care just as long as it works better which it seems to be doing ( at least at first glance ). It definitely has more of a hot spot even with one optic being flood.

Vag was very quick to contact me and has a spare spot optic on the way. If it's shipping from the east I should have it in a couple days. Tonight I'm too tired to play with it. Boss man practically killed me tonight. I'm not really a drinking person but I swear if I had a six in the fridge I'd be drinking um' tonight. 

Thanks TB for taking the time to take the comparison photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I received my new light too , thank you gloworm. I can definitely see the difference in beam pattern from the first version. Hopefully I can get out on a ride tonight to test it out. I ordered the extra spot lens too, but I will try it out with the stock flood/spot lens combo first.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Cold Creek, 3 Corner Rock, Tarbell - pretty much anywhere i can get out to. I'm hitting Tarbell tonight if you are available.
> 
> Ed


Excuse the OT for a moment 

OK, pretty much the standard "local" trails. Bells Mountain as an out and back from Moulton Falls is another good "local" night ride. I also nightride at Hagg Lake and Browns Camp in the fall before they get too wet. Another fall treat is a late afternoon ride up Ape Canyon to the Plains of Abraham and to the sand ladders. Eat a snack and watch the sun set behind Mt. St. Helens. Then lights on and bomb back across the plains and down Ape Canyon.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Tonight while on my job I had a chance to find a *nice secluded dark spot behind some buildings for shining the V2 around. ( *this is where I test a lot of my lights and torches...the buildings are 167 ft. long with a 15ft wide grassy back area backed by trees.)
In this spot it is almost total darkness....When I turned the V2 on I had to pause to think about what I was looking at. Then I remembered that when the V2 first comes on it is in low mode ( trail program ). Basically 300 claimed lumen. I have to say, a very nice amount of light. Even at that level the beam reached to the end of the buildings. Definitely the V2 has more throw and mine has one flood optic.  The upper modes were of course much better and yes it does look much brighter over-all as well. I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can take it for a ride. I'm crossing my fingers for good weather! :yesnod:


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Just got back from the second ride with the v2. Running it with spot/spot, simply this is soooo much better than the v1's. 

I'm running 2 v1s on the bar and 1 v2 on the helmet, such a nice combination, the v1s light up just about everything close and v2 gives that distance throw on the fire trails and straight tracks.

Very impressed!


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

Got my version 2. The tint is more white and the beam is way much better. The overall lumen output on the 1200 setting is about 100 lumens more than the V1. However, with the better beam pattern, the overall effects make it seem so much more brighter.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Mine came while I was away on vacation and I got home yesterday.

Question - is the V1 charger and battery the same as the V2 battery and charger if not what is the difference?


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the battery and charger are the same apart from some improvements to the battery level indicator.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn I love my V2. When I got
My V1 I was full of ideas about how I might improve it, and sent some emails
To glowormlites and posted here. 

But now I have my V2, I'm at a loss. What could I possibly say except for esoteric functions such as USB programmable modes or wireless remote. Ok so an elliptical optic
Might be fun.

I honestly think that this is about as good as it gets. Throw and flood in finely tuneable balance. Bravo.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

I noticed the energy gauge does not indicate status (no lights on the battery) in the dim mode.


----------



## Germinator (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I got an X2 around four weeks ago and have done around 10 hours of night riding (MTB, of course) since. Jeepers! It outshines my old lights big time. Now I can see the trail really well and shred at full pace through twisty single track. Fantastic! Most of the time I don't even need 1200 lumen but run it on 900 which is plenty.

One thing I am considering is ordering another spot optic just to see what it is like. I am running spot-flood at the moment and run the X2 on the helmet. Has anybody done spot-spot and do you prefer this to spot-flood?

Cheers!


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Germinator said:


> Hi guys, I got an X2 around four weeks ago and have done around 10 hours of night riding (MTB, of course) since. Jeepers! It outshines my old lights big time. Now I can see the trail really well and shred at full pace through twisty single track. Fantastic! Most of the time I don't even need 1200 lumen but run it on 900 which is plenty.
> 
> One thing I am considering is ordering another spot optic just to see what it is like. I am running spot-flood at the moment and run the X2 on the helmet. Has anybody done spot-spot and do you prefer this to spot-flood?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, I use 900 lm almost exclusively and often the 300 lm mode if I'm using it with the one on my helmet. 2 V2s @ 300lm is fine for casual road use. It does make you laugh when you compare it to a 900 lm P7... it makes you wonder how many "real" lumens its throwing out.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*The Double Whammy*

*CRAPAZOIDS....MINE IS MALFUNCTIONING! *

Tonight after getting home from work I was preparing for my weekend ride with great anticipation. While going through the run down with my new items ( shoes, brakes, shifter cables..*.V2 light head* ) The V2 went on the fritz. :bluefrown:

Basically it seems the light won't turn off. When powering down it goes to what should be off but a little current is still going to the emitters. _It flickers at a very low level of light. _Regardless of what menu I choose it does the same in each menu. Very strange indeed. It worked last night without a hitch while shining it around. All I did was change the mount and put it on the bike. I suppose I could still use it as all the other modes seem to work fine but basically something is wrong on the circuit board and it's a big no, no to go out with something electronic not working as it should. 

*EDIT **NOTE:* I was contacted by Gloworm within minutes of this post. Steps have been taken to resolve the issue. Cat.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> *CRAPAZOIDS....MINE IS MALFUNCTIONING! *
> 
> Tonight after getting home from work I was preparing for my weekend ride with great anticipation. While going through the run down with my new items ( shoes, brakes, shifter cables..*.V2 light head* ) The V2 went on the fritz. :bluefrown:
> 
> ...


please be sure to post the resolution to this. thanks


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

So far the only area for improvement is perhaps an option of a longer bar mount. My stem bar clamp is a little wide and the V2 bar mount will not clear the bar clamp when I tried to mount it on the center of the stem on my Specialized Hardrock MTB. The angle of the OEM bar is shaped such that mounting the light anywhere else beside center will make the light pointed either to the left or right. The V2 mount does not have adjustment to compensate left right so the only option is to mount it as closed to center as possible. It's close but the bottom or back of the V2 housing rubs against the stem clamps.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

shiftless89 said:


> please be sure to post the resolution to this. thanks


Oh you needn't worry about that. I have vacation at the end of the month and I want my new light. Unlike most people I have the option to use the V1 or a couple other lamps so I can't complain too much. I was told by Gloworm that a new lamp will go out on Monday. In the mean time I'll try not to sound like a spoiled rotten American. I will patiently wait. When the new one comes I'll be sure to post up.

*Posted by Colleen:*


> So far the only area for improvement is perhaps an option of a longer bar mount. My stem bar clamp is a little wide and the V2 bar mount will not clear the bar clamp when I tried to mount it on the center of the stem on my Specialized Hardrock MTB. The angle of the OEM bar is shaped such that mounting the light anywhere else beside center will make the light pointed either to the left or right. The V2 mount does not have adjustment to compensate left right so the only option is to mount it as closed to center as possible. It's close but the bottom or back of the V2 housing rubs against the stem clamps.


I've noticed as well that there is not much clearance with the bar mount. Originally I was going to mount mine right over the stem/bar clamp but there was not enough room. For me it turned out not to be a problem as I just rotated the lamp more forward so it was almost parallel with the bar. Now if you go down too far it hits the bottom of the clamp but luckily the middle front is the sweet spot on my bikes. The option for a longer bar extension would be nice.


----------



## Germinator (Apr 22, 2012)

GraXXoR said:


> Yes, I use 900 lm almost exclusively and often the 300 lm mode if I'm using it with the one on my helmet. 2 V2s @ 300lm is fine for casual road use. It does make you laugh when you compare it to a 900 lm P7... it makes you wonder how many "real" lumens its throwing out.


Yes, I totally agree with you. The biggest surprise is the great output this little light has. I did a light shoot-out last night with a friend in a garage. His light also claims to have "1200 lumen". The X2's bright spot area was approximately four times the size of his lamp and when shining both lights at the same spot his light was virtually "lost" (i.e. we could not see where he was shining!). We could only just detect his light if he was moving it around within the bright area of the X2. So, I think Gloworm has been conservative in stating the lumen output of the X2 - plenty of punch in that little baby!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Germinator said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you. The biggest surprise is the great output this little light has. I did a light shoot-out last night with a friend in a garage. His light also claims to have "1200 lumen". The X2's bright spot area was approximately four times the size of his lamp and when shining both lights at the same spot his light was virtually "lost" (i.e. we could not see where he was shining!). We could only just detect his light if he was moving it around within the bright area of the X2. So, I think Gloworm has been conservative in stating the lumen output of the X2 - plenty of punch in that little baby!


The 1200 Lumen 'claim' is one we stand by. It is a true measure based on optic and electronic efficiencies in addition to current supplied to the LEDs. We also took into account junction temperature of LEDs.

Although the stated output seems conservative we feel a little honesty goes a long way when stating the performance of a product. You don't get Toyota stating a car has a 3 litre engine when quite clearly it is only 2 litres!

Well done to Shannon (BajaDesigns) for posting the actual lumen capability of commonly used emmitters.

Some say we may lose sales by not keeping up with the ludicrous claims of other manufacturers. We say we will maintain our honest marketing and continue to listen to our customers.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Germinator said:


> I did a light shoot-out last night with a friend in a garage. His light also claims to have "1200 lumen". The X2's bright spot area was approximately four times the size of his lamp and when shining both lights at the same spot his light was virtually "lost" (i.e. we could not see where he was shining!). We could only just detect his light if he was moving it around within the bright area of the X2.


Yes, My P7 based 816 had meaning when used with the V1s because the V1 doesn't have a hotspot. But with the V2 it is pointless, since the V2 on 300 lm mode throws out about the same light.



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> The 1200 Lumen 'claim' is one we stand by. It is a true measure based on optic and electronic efficiencies in addition to current supplied to the LEDs. We also took into account junction temperature of LEDs.
> Although the stated output seems conservative we feel a little honesty goes a long way when stating the performance of a product. You don't get Toyota stating a car has a 3 litre engine when quite clearly it is only 2 litres!


It is sad when companies become notable for just being honest... That would be standard in an ideal world.

I have seen a Magicshine clone rated at 1800 lumens on ebay and I'm waiting for the next great technological leap from those ebay wizards when they push the XML emitter to finally exceed 2000 lm... You know it's going to happen... it's just a case of how soon...

I have a theory about the lumens claims... They are actually using different units.

1 real lumen = 1.5 "factory specced" lumens = 3 ebay lumens and rising.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Today I received my spot optic from Gloworm. ( * replacement light head should be here sometime later this week ). Tonight I took a quick ride with the full spot set-up. I was very impressed with what I was seeing. Even with the 300 lumen mode you have very nice throw. 

With all things in perspective I wouldn't call this light "A thrower" in the pure sense of the word. Yes, it does have more throw compared to the V1 but I wouldn't want people to think that the spot/spot set-up on the V2 creates one narrow hot spot. Basically when you look at the beam pattern you do get a more narrow output compared to the V1 but with the V2 you simply get "More" light projecting forward. Out on the trail the effect is more light in the forward distance and less to the sides. There is not a discernable hot spot per say when riding. I generally refer to this type of beam pattern as a "confined" beam pattern. I will say this though, while not a pure narrow type thrower it does out throw my Ultrafire 501-B XM-L helmet torch on high so I suppose I could be contradicting myself. Definitely the V2 has more over-all forward throwing illumination ( spot/spot ) than any other bike light I have.

Whither you chose to use this on the bars ( like me ) or on the helmet, I think everyone ( including myself ) is going to love this light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Germinator (Apr 22, 2012)

GraXXoR said:


> Yes, My P7 based 816 had meaning when used with the V1s because the V1 doesn't have a hotspot. But with the V2 it is pointless, since the V2 on 300 lm mode throws out about the same light.
> 
> It is sad when companies become notable for just being honest... That would be standard in an ideal world.
> 
> ...


Totally agree: there is some serious lumen inflation going on with some light manufacturers but not with the X2, where 1 lumen, shockingly, is actually 1 lumen!

It's the same story with bike weight "deflation": 10kg's on the manufacturers website = 10.5kg in real life.

@cat-man-do: Thank you for the up-date on the spot-spot set up. I'll get one too and see whether it suits me. If it doesn't, I'll just change back as it seems pretty straight-forward.

Went out again tonight with two other guys for a night ride. Must say in direct comparison with another "1200" lumen light the X2 produced much more light. That's why I really like the MTBR "lux" measurements as they tell the true story. There was a great graph that somebody produced last year with "claimed lumen" versus "measured lux". There were some lights that were definitely over-promising...


----------



## jamesf (May 23, 2012)

*Colour temp of V2*



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Of note the beamshots when posted will be XML T6 6000K, V2 will be XML U2 6500K (This means the LED will be brighter and slighly whiter).


Hi Bruce,

I was about to pull the trigger on one of these when I noticed that the colour temperature of the V2 is intended to be cooler. Is this still the case now it's released or has it changed again? (I detest blue light with a passion and would happily pay extra for something in the 5000K range)

Cheers,
James


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jamesf said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on one of these when I noticed that the colour temperature of the V2 is intended to be cooler. Is this still the case now it's released or has it changed again? (I detest blue light with a passion and would happily pay extra for something in the 5000K range)
> 
> ...


Hey James

I would not describe the light as blue, and hopefully the other users on here would also attest to that. It is definetly whiter and brighter, but I don't beleive it has a blue tint like the super cool colour temps.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## jamesf (May 23, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey James
> 
> I would not describe the light as blue, and hopefully the other users on here would also attest to that. It is definetly whiter and brighter, but I don't beleive it has a blue tint like the super cool colour temps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Bruce.

I'll see if I can see it in-store somewhere. I know the two aren't directly comparable but I'm someone who uses 2700K lights at home because I describe the 4100K lights as "blue" 

Cheers,
James


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jamesf said:


> (...I detest blue light with a passion and would happily pay extra for something in the 5000K range...
> 
> Cheers,
> James


I too hate any over-blueness. I do not detect any blueness in my V1 or V2. The V2 is at the top end of the white spectrum though. It is very bright and very white. Definitely a long way from being warm.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Replacement Light head Received!*



shiftless89 said:


> please be sure to post the resolution to this. thanks


Today the new light head was received. All seems to be fine. Bless their hearts they even sent it with the spot/spot set-up preset to go. If there are no more problems than it took seven days to get the issue resolved. Not bad for something that has to come half way around the world. Thanks Vag, excellent service! Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Crossing my fingers for good weather this weekend.


----------



## jamesf (May 23, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> I too hate any over-blueness. I do not detect any blueness in my V1 or V2. The V2 is at the top end of the white spectrum though. It is very bright and very white. Definitely a long way from being warm.


Thanks Cat-man-do,

After all the other reviews and comments I decided to take a punt so I've already got one on order. Fingers crossed I don't notice the colour but if I do then I can always look at some tinted filters etc.

Cheers,
James


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Do these lights use the same connector as the MagicShine? Or is it more like the Dinotte (similar to MS but not quite the same)?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

rearviewmirror said:


> Do these lights use the same connector as the MagicShine? Or is it more like the Dinotte (similar to MS but not quite the same)?


I am using both my V1s and V2s with with three standard Magicshine batteries that I own.
The connectors appear to be identical and fit snugly.

I have had no problems and the battery life of the V2s are very respectable even on these 4400mAh batteries because you can run the V2 at lower power for much more of your regular riding and still have enough light.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

jamesf said:


> Thanks for your reply Bruce.
> 
> I'll see if I can see it in-store somewhere. I know the two aren't directly comparable but I'm someone who uses 2700K lights at home because I describe the 4100K lights as "blue"
> 
> ...


My V2s appear white: a rather intense but clean white. My V1s with spot lenses, which used the T6 bin appeared greenish rather than a more useful yellow and caused some color issues but I have not had a similar color related problem with my V2.

Our street lights are all going LED over here (Japan) since the big earthquake caused the govt. to close down all the nukey type reactors and put a pinch on power supplies.

They are much colder and bluer than the V2. I would put the V2 on par with office fluorescents rather than mercury vapor white...

Hope that helps (although it's on it's way, anyway).

But the


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

GraXXoR said:


> I am using both my V1s and V2s with with three standard Magicshine batteries that I own.
> The connectors appear to be identical and fit snugly.
> 
> I have had no problems and the battery life of the V2s are very respectable even on these 4400mAh batteries because you can run the V2 at lower power for much more of your regular riding and still have enough light.
> ...


Thanks, I've kind of standardized on those connectors so I was wondering if I could pop a V2 in without having to change too much of my configuration.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

GraXXoR said:


> Damn I love my V2. When I got
> My V1 I was full of ideas about how I might improve it, and sent some emails
> To glowormlites and posted here.
> 
> ...


One thing I would still like to see which was already discussed is a better way to change between mounts. Going from helmet to bar and also to headband is not the easiest right now. Ideally you wouldn't have to fiddle with screws and various types of mounts. And don't forget adding a captive o-ring so as not to lose it. I still really like the light though as it is, but there is still room for improvement. I have been riding with the spot/flood which is so good that I haven't gotten around to trying the spot/spot combo yet.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*The O-Ring Blues*

Okay, now that I've received my new light head I was wrong about it being sent with spot/spot set-up. The lenses are so clear that it almost got by me.

Here's the thing: When you take the front off to replace the optic there is a good size, thin black O-ring that sits just under the front glass. It forms a figure-8 as such and hugs the area around the optics. As soon as you remove it from the front it pops out and is almost impossible to get back into the figure-8 configuration.. I can't see getting it back in without glue or something holding it in place.

@Gloworm or someone else who got it back in: Is there some trick to this or do you have to be Chinese to make it work? :skep:
Without the O-ring I won't dare use it if I think it might rain. :bluefrown:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, now that I've received my new light head I was wrong about it being sent with spot/spot set-up. The lenses are so clear that it almost got by me.
> 
> Here's the thing: When you take the front off to replace the optic there is a good size, thin black O-ring that sits just under the front glass. It forms a figure-8 as such and hugs the area around the optics. As soon as you remove it from the front it pops out and is almost impossible to get back into the figure-8 configuration.. I can't see getting it back in without glue or something holding it in place.
> 
> ...


Hey Cat,

This is a challenge but an easy one to overcome.

Simply feed the o-ring into the groove from either end. As you place the o-ring into the groove gently slide the polycarb lens across. The lens will hold the o-ring in its position as you lay the o-ring into place.

Once the o-ring is in place with the lens on top, replace the front plate and you're done.

Let me know how you go!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, now that I've received my new light head I was wrong about it being sent with spot/spot set-up. The lenses are so clear that it almost got by me.
> 
> Here's the thing: When you take the front off to replace the optic there is a good size, thin black O-ring that sits just under the front glass. It forms a figure-8 as such and hugs the area around the optics. As soon as you remove it from the front it pops out and is almost impossible to get back into the figure-8 configuration.. I can't see getting it back in without glue or something holding it in place.
> 
> ...


Haha, funny you mentioned that, I thought I was the only numpty that couldnt get that little bas!?!tard of a thing to sit in the right spot! You need three hands to keep it in place while trying to slide the lens cover back on! I found you need to get one end in then get the plastic over it to hold in place, then do the other end. Stick your finger through the faceplate and hold down the lens cover, then staighten the faceplate and screw it on. Dont remember the V1 being so hard,?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> This is a challenge but an easy one to overcome.
> 
> ...


One thousand thank-yous OH Great one! :cornut:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...so after work tonight I had to drop the car off at the shop to get some work done. At least the shop is maybe 3 miles from where I live so no biggie. So at 2:00am I drove home to get my bike and then dropped the car off. Even city streets are eerily quiet at 2:00AM. It was my first road ride with the new V2. Goodness this thing is sweet. Even on the 300 lumen low mode it rocks. About a mile into the ride I cut off to some paved biker/hiker trail where it is more dark. This light is just perfect. Can't wait to try it on some dirt. The only thing more fun than a night ride at 2:00AM is well....you know. I'd probably stayed out longer but I was hungry and well...I have to get up early tomorrow to get the car. Vacation next week...Woo Hoo! :rockon:


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Just received the V2 and did a very quick side by side comparison with the V1 last night. Wow, the V2 has really move forward from the V1. For me it has made the V2 pretty much the perfect light.

The beam now has loads of punch, much more throw and the whiter light defines the trail more clearly.

The V2 on 900 appears significantly brighter than the V1 on 1200! There appears to be no wasted light. The V1 light output seems more diffuse and a little more scattered when compared side by side. A V1 on the bars with a V2 on the helmet would be a great combination for any riding. A single V2 would be enough 99% of the time.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Take care and see ya around.*



Cat-man-do said:


> ...so after work tonight I had to drop the car off at the shop to get some work done. At least the shop is maybe 3 miles from where I live so no biggie. So at 2:00am I drove home to get my bike and then dropped the car off. Even city streets are eerily quiet at 2:00AM. It was my first road ride with the new V2. Goodness this thing is sweet. Even on the 300 lumen low mode it rocks. About a mile into the ride I cut off to some paved biker/hiker trail where it is more dark. This light is just perfect. Can't wait to try it on some dirt. The only thing more fun than a night ride at 2:00AM is well....you know. I'd probably stayed out longer but I was hungry and well...I have to get up early tomorrow to get the car. Vacation next week...Woo Hoo! :rockon:





neninja said:


> Just received the V2 and did a very quick side by side comparison with the V1 last night. Wow, the V2 has really move forward from the V1. For me it has made the V2 pretty much the perfect light.
> 
> The beam now has loads of punch, much more throw and the whiter light defines the trail more clearly.
> 
> The V2 on 900 appears significantly brighter than the V1 on 1200! There appears to be no wasted light. The V1 light output seems more diffuse and a little more scattered when compared side by side. A V1 on the bars with a V2 on the helmet would be a great combination for any riding. A single V2 would be enough 99% of the time.


These two posts sum up my experiences.

Some may have been wondering where I've been lurking since getting my V2s...
Well, I've been out on the roads... Did a serious 50k Tokyo night hike last week. Including brightly lit streets, tight alleyways, riverside pitch blacks... Some moderate climbs and some fast straights.

In short, the V2 handle's them all with aplomb.

Excellent throw, gentle, non-blinding spill...

For the first time since I got in to bike lights, I can honestly say I'm satiated.

99% of the time, the V2 is enough to see with. For those times where being seen is more important than seeing, the V1 elliptical^2 on flash is fine, even on the neon infested streets of Ginza. And the V2 on the helmet... Well, I switch it on from time to time just for a laugh. One V2 is plenty: Can't imagine needing more at my skill level and speed.

Which, unfortunately pretty much means that I've lost most of my impetus for coming to these forums...

Anyway, I'll check in from time to time or if either my remaining V1 or one or both of my V2s give out.

Take care y'all...

Thanks for an informative and enjoyable year.

Yours,

Grax.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> As you place the o-ring into the groove gently slide the polycarb lens across. The lens will hold the o-ring in its position as you lay the o-ring into place.


lol, this should be in the manual. It took me about 10 minutes to work out how to do it :bluefrown:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Purt said:


> lol, this should be in the manual. It took me about 10 minutes to work out how to do it :bluefrown:


*WHAT! * *Just 10 minutes!* Hell I fought with the bastard for over an hour! :lol:

I agree 100%. It needs to be in the manual. Really important if you want to maintain the water resistance factor. Glad now I decided to ask for help.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> *WHAT! * *Just 10 minutes!* Hell I fought with the bastard for over an hour! :lol:
> 
> I agree 100%. It needs to be in the manual. Really important if you want to maintain the water resistance factor. Glad now I decided to ask for help.


I only had the front off the V1 a couple of times but the o-ring never came out. Is the V2 different in this respect? The o-ring popped out first time i opened it and it seems Im not the only one


----------



## Rhodesie (May 2, 2011)

Just recieved mine today after I decided to purchase base on the forum comments. Only managed a quick ride tonight and am more than happy so far. I can alos vouch for the customer service from Gloworm as when I queried the tracking number it turned out that there was a clerical error and Bruce hand delivered the lights to my work.


----------



## Rhodesie (May 2, 2011)

Just recieved mine today after I decided to purchase based on the forum comments. Only managed a quick ride tonight and am more than happy so far. I can alos vouch for the customer service from Gloworm as when I queried the tracking number it turned out that there was a clerical error and Bruce hand delivered the lights to my work.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Received my light yesterday. My first foray into night lights so nothing to compare it with but initial thoughts are very impressive. Very well packaged, nicely finished and seems bright enough in the garage! Not sure whether I'm going to run it on the bars or helmet (I have no other light) may try both options to see what I prefer. Only thing I'd prefer is a proper bar clamp - the piko light has one and I wonder whether it could be made to fit.

Overall I'm a happy chap and can't wait for a chance to try it out


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I took my Gloworm V2 out for it's first trail ride ( bar mounted ). On this particular ride I parked about 3 miles from the trail head and rode in. I got to the trail head just as it was getting dark. Two and a half hours later I popped back out onto the road for the ~ 15 minute ride back to the car.

On the trail ride I was testing both the Gloworm V2 and a torch I just bought but most of the time I was using just the Gloworm. Most of the time I was using the low mode because most of the trails were quite easy. Since I was using the "Adventure Programm" this is suppose to be lowest output low mode offered. I was having no problem seeing in this mode. To me it looks to be over 200 lumen but my manual lists it as 100 lumen. Really, that just can't be! When I hit the next mode up ( supposed 500 lumen) ...it just blows everything else I own away! My helmet torch which was set for medium just fades away unless I point it to the sides. 
This lamp is a real blast. On this ride ( moderate trails ) there really was no reason to use more than the mid-mode which provided more light than I needed. Next time out I'll use the "Trail Programm" and be prepared to have my socks blown off. :thumbsup:

Now when I hit the road for the ride back to the car things got interesting. This was a very dark and rural road with lots of trees around and very little ambient light. ( * at this time the full moon was peaking out here and there from behind clouds ).
With no cars around I put the mid-mode on and just let it go. Whoa!...this thing is awesome! Used on the road this thing has monster output and lights the road up like the high-beams on a car. Anytime a car came along I felt obligated to switch to low mode, it's that bright. What a fun night it was. :thumbsup:

*@Gloworm*....what is the real Lumen output of the V2 low-mode when in the "adventure programm?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I took my Gloworm V2 out for it's first trail ride ( bar mounted ). On this particular ride I parked about 3 miles from the trail head and rode in. I got to the trail head just as it was getting dark. Two and a half hours later I popped back out onto the road for the ~ 15 minute ride back to the car.
> 
> On the trail ride I was testing both the Gloworm V2 and a torch I just bought but most of the time I was using just the Gloworm. Most of the time I was using the low mode because most of the trails were quite easy. Since I was using the "Adventure Programm" this is suppose to be lowest output low mode offered. I was having no problem seeing in this mode. To me it looks to be over 200 lumen but my manual lists it as 100 lumen. Really, that just can't be! When I hit the next mode up ( supposed 500 lumen) ...it just blows everything else I own away! My helmet torch which was set for medium just fades away unless I point it to the sides.
> This lamp is a real blast. On this ride ( moderate trails ) there really was no reason to use more than the mid-mode which provided more light than I needed. Next time out I'll use the "Trail Programm" and be prepared to have my socks blown off. :thumbsup:
> ...


Hey Cat

I have had a look at our table of settings. The DIM mode (lowest setting in Adventure Programme) is set at about 140 lumens (it was closer to 100 with the T6 LED).

~All~

We will probably have a look at the programme mode levels for our new batch of boards so any feedback would be great!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

Here a video footage using 2 Gloworm V2 in last Wednesday night race. 2 spot lenses in the helmet headlight, 2 frosted in the bar headlight. Trail program mode on the highest setting. The helmet light was pointed directly in front of me most of the race so doesn't show the intensity of the light or beam pattern on most of the ride except for washing out the back of the rider in front of me and a couple times when I had my head down legging it to the next group of riders @11:25 and the sprint to the finish @13:49

I'm impressed with these lights, but I could be bias some may think.... look at my sig


----------



## rivermax (Jun 2, 2012)

I just purchased some of the X2 lights after reading this forum. Out of interest has there been any beam shots done comparing the X2 to the MJ-880? This was the other light that I was looking at. 

Cheers


----------



## Shoggy (May 13, 2012)

Got my set from a reseller in United Kingdom today 










I have to say it is a lot of stuff. The headstrap and additional spot lens were included for free (special offer). The battery was a surprise for me. I thought it would be bigger but it is also pretty handy.

I am planing to write a review with more photos, videos and measurements. Sadly, the weather in Germany is pretty bad at the moment and it does not look any better for the coming weekend. Well, let us hope the best


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

*Review*

I've been meaning to post a review on these lights since I got them just over a month ago. The caveat here is that these are my first real night lights for biking. However, I researched countless lights and think I could write a pretty good synopsis on the strengths and weaknesses of all the major shiners out there. 
In short: THESE LIGHTS ROCK!!! I've been on a half-dozen night rides and took them to the NC Burn 24 hour challenge 2 weeks ago where I completed 3 night laps using them (I have one on my helmet and one on the bars). They are incredibly light and small. They fit well and are very easy to mount and dismount. They are amazingly bright, shedding plenty of light on the trail and road. The four different modes took a little bit of time to get familiar with, but once you get it, its genius. The toggle switch is a fantastic plus. At the 24 hour race I received the best compliment I could ever hope for by the aid station. It was 2a.m. and as I came over the hill they guy exclaimed, coving his eyes, "Ahh! Dang, those are the best lights I've seen tonight!" 
The packaging is neat as are the accessories. One complaint here is while I love the case the light and charger come in, the accessories are all in an (albeit nice) cardboard box that is not going to withstand much abuse. They could have made the case little bigger and included compartments or something for the o-rings, Velcro, head strap, allen wrench, etcetera. 
Overall, I love these lights and highly recommend them both for the value and quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I thought I'd mention this as a side note:

Last night I started a ride just as the sun was setting. Since I parked about 2 miles from the trail head I had to ride in which in this case is mostly a 2 mile down hill run on a nice well paved 2 lane road with wide shoulders. 

As I'm riding down the road ( about 18mph ) I come up on the one side road that exits onto the road I'm on. This is the one danger spot on this commute. As I approach the intersection I can see a car coming up to the stop sign. I'm still a couple hundred feet away and I turn on the flash/Pulse which is included on the "Adventure Programm" on my Gloworm as a sub-mode. The driver of the car was looking to make a left and NOW sees the "Nuclear Flash" of the Gloworm and comes to a full stop. As he's sitting there waiting for me to pass another car pulls to his right intending to make a right. That Driver almost pulls completely out but then sees the "Nuclear Flash" of my GWorm and comes to a full stop as well. Now I could have just as well left well enough alone and continued riding with just my light on low but sometimes you want to KNOW that the drivers ahead of you see you coming. Few people will fail to see a "Nuclear Flash". Thank you Gloworm for giving me that option. :thumbsup:

Later, when I hit the trails I switched over to the "Trail Programme" and continue to enjoy the phenomenal output of the Gloworm ( V2 ). In this program the low mode is about 300 to 350 lumen. You can see so good in this mode that you really don't need more unless you really pick your speed up or start a downhill run. When you do decide to hit the higher modes....Sweet Judy Blue eyes!...this lamp Rocks. 

I think it fair to say that when Gloworm ( and the designers there of ) decided to build a bike light; They ended up making one of the most well thought out and designed bike lamps to be offered for mass production. While it's still too early to talk about quality issues it can be said that the Gloworm people are standing behind their product. With such a well designed product I can only hope Gloworm continues to market innovative products in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrsMugsy (Jun 12, 2012)

I got a set of this light lent to me by the uk distributor of this kiwi light. It was for a 24h solo event. 
My first impression upon opening the parcel was how tiny and ‘cute’ this light is. It’s a very neat design with a simple looking little light and battery and it’s nicely presented in a box.

It’s got a button which you can attach to where you want near the bar by sticking a little square of Velcro on your bike and the button has a Velcro backing. This is pretty cool, although I don’t know how durable the Velcro backing on the button would be in dirt and mud. 
The battery is small, stylish and fits neatly between the top tube and the down tube. It’s got 4 charge indicators which is very useful.
There’s a extension lead which means that when you run the light near the battery (as when the light is on the bars and the battery on the frame), you don’t have length of cable to accommodate ; but you can also have length when the light is on your helmet and the battery in your pack. 
The light itself is a strong looking metal case with two lenses, a flood and a spot which can be easily changed/replaced. I particularly liked the attachment system to the bars (with an oring – very simple and effective) and the fact that the lights sits above the stem so it’s totally central to the bars. The helmet mount is also provided and looks just as simple and neat although haven’t tried it. 
The light is very bright and gives a very even wide light with no noticeable bright spot in the middle which is a good thing. It feels like you see ‘everywhere’. Twisty narrow singletracks in the woods with rapid changes of direction and with the light on the bar wasn’t a problem. 
I did the race on 700 lumens to save battery life and that was plenty for a very demanding twisty narrow course. Marshalls commented on several occasions on ‘that blinding light’. 
I found the light to be very white but not arsh like early LED models from around 2005
The light has four different modes (trail, commuter, bush, adventure) and each has 3 settings with a special mode. I found it fiddly. The navigation through the different mode is simple enough with the button and different style of ‘click’, ‘press’ and ‘hold’. The navigation within each mode is also simple. However, choosing which mode to use is a bit of a faff and you’ll need the instructions to work out which different level of lights you get in each mode. It’s not something you’ll do on the go, unless you’ve worked out through previous uses that you need such mode for such activity, etc…The bar mount works best with constant diameter bars. With o/s bars, you’d probably need to fiddle something so that the light sits well on the bar and points ahead.



Overall, apart for the fiddly different settings, the system is simple, effective and good looking. I raced through the night without feeling any strain, it actually made the night riding really enjoyable even sleep deprived. Well, it must have been good, I won the race!
For me a good piece of kit is one that just performs and that you forget about. This light satisfies that criteria. 
In short, I’m buying it.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Here's a quick 2 min waterproof test video, we didn't want to bore you with a 15 min video however I can assure you the unit can handle long periods of immersion.

At a recent trade show I had one unit immersed in a jar of water for a total of 32 hours over the period of the show. No water ingress was recorded.

We've been very happy with the integrity of our design.

Cheers

Bruce

Gloworm X2 Waterproof Test


----------



## jaragon (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks interesting, I will be waiting for more information.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

There are a lot of pages to read through and I will get through it one day...but I wondering how would you describe the intensity of the light output compared to the older HID systems? I've used a Niterider Flamethrower for years and really enjoyed the amount of light it output to see everything. Is 1200-1300 lumens on par with HID or is it surpassing the intensity? I love bright...where I bike there are wild animals and my intensity scares them away which I value very much. Videos and pictures are hard to tell without a comparison with the same exposure...so let's hear it from those who have had HID experience previously!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

rovert said:


> There are a lot of pages to read through and I will get through it one day...but I wondering how would you describe the intensity of the light output compared to the older HID systems? I've used a Niterider Flamethrower for years and really enjoyed the amount of light it output to see everything. Is 1200-1300 lumens on par with HID or is it surpassing the intensity? I love bright...where I bike there are wild animals and my intensity scares them away which I value very much. Videos and pictures are hard to tell without a comparison with the same exposure...so let's hear it from those who have had HID experience previously!


Watt for Watt Leds are about on par with HID.
1000lm is around 10W


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rovert said:


> There are a lot of pages to read through and I will get through it one day...but I wondering how would you describe the intensity of the light output compared to the older HID systems? I've used a Niterider Flamethrower for years and really enjoyed the amount of light it output to see everything. Is 1200-1300 lumens on par with HID or is it surpassing the intensity? I love bright...where I bike there are wild animals and my intensity scares them away which I value very much. Videos and pictures are hard to tell without a comparison with the same exposure...so let's hear it from those who have had HID experience previously!


Having never bought into HID when it was popular I can't answer your question from experience but one thing I can say is that in all the years I've been posting on this website I've never heard anyone comment that HID was better than LED ( from an output perspective ).

In the mean time there are other issues regarding HID that I can comment about. First most HID systems only allowed you one level of operation; on or off. While run times were good the batteries required to run the systems had to be higher than 12 volts to get the maximum output. Basically this meant more weight to carry around. Then you had to deal with the bulb and ballast that tended not to last that long. HID was not really intended to be turned on/off multiple times on a ride. This is why a lot of people didn't like them. Nowadays replacements bulbs/parts are not so easy to find.

If I were you I would consider ordering a nice LED light that would best suit the preferred application ( helmet or bars, thrower or flood ). If you buy from a reputable vendor they will likely give you a "grace period" where you can decide if you like the light or not. You may have to pay return postage if you decide you don't like it but that wouldn't be so bad.

Anyway, to get a faster answer to your HID vs. LED question you might also consider starting a new thread. That way the people who used to own HID lights will see the subject on the thread listing and then get you a faster answer.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

rovert said:


> There are a lot of pages to read through and I will get through it one day...but I wondering how would you describe the intensity of the light output compared to the older HID systems? I've used a Niterider Flamethrower for years and really enjoyed the amount of light it output to see everything. Is 1200-1300 lumens on par with HID or is it surpassing the intensity? I love bright...where I bike there are wild animals and my intensity scares them away which I value very much. Videos and pictures are hard to tell without a comparison with the same exposure...so let's hear it from those who have had HID experience previously!


I just recieved my 2 sets of Gloworm lights, and I rocked a Niterider HID blowtorch for years. So far the light output is comparable, the size is much smaller and the electronics are less glitchy (so far) I remember the HID to be a blue-ish somewhat foggy light out put. The Gloworms are nice bright clean white light. Another bennefit of the gloworm is the very fast factory direct comunication, no middleman retailer required. I don't have much time on them yet but will reply when i can give a more complete reliability/performance study.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

I posted here just because these Gloworm lights seem of high interest to me. The cost per advertised lumen to advertised construction sound fantastic even comparing to the Magicshine brand. I love the form factor of the Gloworm too so that's why I ask people who own a Gloworm specifically since lumens are not created equal in the lighting world. 

I've used my trusty 12 watt Niterider HID for many years and it finally gave up on me as it started to have problems igniting on first try which has led me to believe the ballast has given up. A failing bulb would change in colour temperature and it never did. The only time it would change temp is if I dimmed it down to 10 watts which would be a very high temp (blueish) hue vs using 11 or 12 would bring me to a whiter output that was much more desirable. 

Thank you for your in-depth response. I really appreciate that!!  I love a community that gives great responses than just one word.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you comparing the light output to 1 Gloworm light or 2 at the same time? haha. What made you decide Gloworm over other brands? And if you do feel that 1 set is comparable to HID, then I might be happy to get these ones due to great construction and direct customer support.

Yes the one thing I didn't like was the colour temperature of the HID. At full 12 watt light it would be a stable white/blue most of the time but every once and a while there would be a colour shift/flicker for a split second then go back to it's normal colour. I rather have something of a lower temperature than the white/blue HID gave off as more white/yellow seem to work with trails better for at least my eyes.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I've owned many lights including 2 niterider Hids in the 12 watt range. They were lucky to put out 500 lumens each so the gloworm x 2 should easily double the lumen output of one of the 12 watt Hids. The most comparable beam to the NR Hid was one of the original magicshine lights which claimed 900 lumens but really put out more like 500 if that. The NR Hid appears brighter than it is b/c of the very blue color to the beam, but in reality they aren't very bright compared to todays led lights. So rest assured the gloworm x2 will easily outdo your old NR.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow....so is my logic correct for the price of these units...that longterm it's cheaper to own than say getting a few bad magicshines and purchasing more than 2 of them to replace the same one gloworm? I'm wondering about the reliability of these lights and batteries. But it seems like this trade-in event makes things really tempting!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought 2 of the gloworms and initially had a faulty extension cord on 1 of them. Gloworm took care of me super fast. Good service goes a long way!


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Is there much competition to this model in construction quality/light output/price??? I've been looking a lot of lights but sooo many I can't keep track. Some of you here I know you are light gurus.....is Gloworm in a class of it's own?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rovert said:


> Is there much competition to this model in construction quality/light output/price??? I've been looking a lot of lights but sooo many I can't keep track. Some of you here I know you are light gurus.....is Gloworm in a class of it's own?


There is always going to be competition. It is too soon to elevate the Gloworm product to mythical status. They haven't been around that long to justify that. You're going to have to take the product at face value. Since I've already given the product rave reviews I'll not repeat myself. Read over the last thirty posts on this thread and you should get an idea on what to expect from the light and from Gloworm as a company.

Since your last light was an HID lamp I think that no matter what you choose you are going to end up wondering why you waited so long to upgrade to LED.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Since your last light was an HID lamp I think that no matter what you choose you are going to end up wondering why you waited so long to upgrade to LED.


I've already sent an email to Vag to do the trade-in program.  Can't wait to get some light....It's been so dark without any light!


----------



## OneSlowBusa (Feb 10, 2011)

*Glowworm X2--- Wow!*

I got my glowworm via DHL Tuesday, and promptly charged it up and strapped it to the helmet for an introductory night ride of approx. 2 hrs. All I can say is wow. Props to glowworm for packing so much light into such a tiny package. Running my MJ-808 E with a wide angle lens on the bars and the X2 on the helmet seemed to be the perfect combo of spill light and throw. I never needed more than the medium setting on the 808 and the low setting of the X2 (on trail program). ran everything from techy single track to high speed fire roads. This much light makes it waay to easy to stay out past bedtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like Gloworm allows one to live a nocturnal lifestyle! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Shoggy (May 13, 2012)

I just started the measurements today and I also wanted to see the maximum temperature of course. I have to say I had an unhealthy feeling when the temperature made its way towards 100°C but at 97°C the overheating protection kicked in and lowered the brightness - pheeew


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Shoggy said:


> I just started the measurements today and I also wanted to see the maximum temperature of course. I have to say I had an unhealthy feeling when the temperature made its way towards 100°C but at 97°C the overheating protection kicked in and lowered the brightness - pheeew


Hey Shoggy,

Can you please let the consumers know which version of the X2 you are running - Version1 or 2. I'm a wee bit concerned about the temperature and where that was measured.

We lowered the threshold between v1 and v2. With V2, the light will prepare to drop the brightness at 55deg C, then start at 60deg C. This measurement is taken at the electronics board.

If you have a version 1, let me know and I will gladly send you a version 2 to conduct the same test.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## Shoggy (May 13, 2012)

Mhhh, I already have the V2 

I have used a PeakTech IR thermometer from my workplace and I would say it works pretty accurate. I measured the temperature on the following spot using the laser pointing guide:










The tape was on all the time to make sure that the reflection of the aluminum or its coating/anodization etc. will not affect the sensor of the thermometer.

It was impossible to touch the lamp so it was definitely far beyond 60°C. I did a test run of all modes with at least 20 minutes without active cooling and then I added a fan for at least 10 minutes. The 1300, 1200 and 1000 mode reached temperatures above 90°C. I have all test runs on video including the values from an USB Xrite Display i1 Pro for exact measurements of the brightness. I can send you a copy of the 1300 test run if you are interested.

Please check your private messages for an additional question


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All,

To update you on the below issue:

We have spoken to Shoggy directly and discovered the probable reasons for his unit reaching higher temps than expected. Based on these we will be further refining our assembly and Quality Control processes to ensure the issue does not occur again.

The main issue was the contact between the LED board and the housing (thermal path). There was a small imperfection in the andodizing that prevented the board from sitting flush within the confines of the housing additionally the thermal compound was not applied in the correct manner.

This resulted in 2 things - the heat generated by the LEDs was not drawn away as effectively as it should have been. The second, the heat being genrated by the LED was not making its way the sensor to tell the light it was heating up.

These issues will be corrected and extra measures put in place to ensure the quality of the product.

Our advice to current users is as follows:

As can be read in the instructions - Ensure there is airflow over the unit when operating.
If you have any queries please do not hesitate to email me [email protected]

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ



Shoggy said:


> Mhhh, I already have the V2
> 
> I have used a PeakTech IR thermometer from my workplace and I would say it works pretty accurate. I measured the temperature on the following spot using the laser pointing guide:
> 
> ...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

FYI
The Gloworm X2 is now available in the US


----------



## Undecided (Aug 30, 2011)

​


Action LED Lights said:


> FYI
> The Gloworm X2 is now available in the US


Were the lights being sold now produced after introduction of the corrections described in the post immediately above yours?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, they are fresh stock, just delivered and include the corrections described above.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> FYI
> The Gloworm X2 is now available in the US


With the addition of a good US supplier (for those of us who live in the US) it looks like this light now has everything. I hope you do well with it.
Mole


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I was on the fence, but now that I can get one from action led lights I'm sold.


----------



## rovert (Jul 13, 2004)

Every product has it's fair share of issues or disadvantages but after using it a few times to replace the sun at night, this light has been a great addition to my biking equipment! I used HID before and the quality of LED has far exceeded what my old Niterider HID system could ouput.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ...
> ~All~
> 
> We will probably have a look at the programme mode levels for our new batch of boards so any feedback would be great!
> ...


I would simplify user interface to get quick access to each mode, especially to the High:
- each single click would toggle between Low and Medium and memorize last used mode;
- double click would toggle to the High regardless of previous mode;
- single (or double?) click in High would go back to previous memorized mode (Low or Medium);
- 2s long would activate special mode;
etc...

Peter


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Video*



PeterG said:


> I would simplify user interface to get quick access to each mode, especially to the High:
> - each single click would toggle between Low and Medium and memorize last used mode;
> - double click would toggle to the High regardless of previous mode;
> - single (or double?) click in High would go back to previous memorized mode (Low or Medium);
> ...


Perhaps a short video showing how to toggle between the different modes? I find it a bit confusing trying to figure it all out. Outside of that so far I love the lights. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Ozzy43 said:


> Perhaps a short video showing how to toggle between the different modes? I find it a bit confusing trying to figure it all out. Outside of that so far I love the lights. Keep up the great work.


Actually, changing modes is simple...just press the button....L, M, H....L, M, H....circular. To get to the one sub-mode you press and hold.

*Ozzy*, I think what you are referring to is changing from "menu to menu". Yes, that is a bit more complicated but if you keep a copy of the directions with you it is a minor inconvenience.

*GLOWORM.*...I have my own ideas on some improvements. More and more people are getting interested in having bike lights for day time use, both front and rear. My idea is to create a clip on lens holder that would fit over the front of the lamp. That really shouldn't be too hard to do and would triple the lamp's effective use. Used with a dark red lens it would become a high output rear lamp. Used with an Amber lens it becomes a high output day time "See Me" lamp ( front or back! ) To make it all work you just need to include ( or substitute ) one of the menus to include a special "Flash Menu mode". ( 3 types of flash and two steady mode (L-H) on the sub level ) Now just what that "Flash menu " would actually look like would involved some dialog and careful thought.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Actually, changing modes is simple...just press the button....L, M, H....L, M, H....circular. To get to the one sub-mode you press and hold.
> ...


That's not the same IMHO. Cycling through the modes requires you to remember the last mode and needs more attention (especially during the ride), while double-click to go to the High mode (from whichever mode) and back to previous mode is intuitive without extra thinking. I have Spark headlight with this type of interface and also Zebralight with cycle-through-modes interface and feel big difference when use them on the bike.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Correct*



Cat-man-do said:


> Actually, changing modes is simple...just press the button....L, M, H....L, M, H....circular. To get to the one sub-mode you press and hold.
> 
> *Ozzy*, I think what you are referring to is changing from "menu to menu". Yes, that is a bit more complicated but if you keep a copy of the directions with you it is a minor inconvenience.
> 
> *GLOWORM.*...I have my own ideas on some improvements. More and more people are getting interested in having bike lights for day time use, both front and rear. My idea is to create a clip on lens holder that would fit over the front of the lamp. That really shouldn't be too hard to do and would triple the lamp's effective use. Used with a dark red lens it would become a high output rear lamp. Used with an Amber lens it becomes a high output day time "See Me" lamp ( front or back! ) To make it all work you just need to include ( or substitute ) one of the menus to include a special "Flash Menu mode". ( 3 types of flash and two steady mode (L-H) on the sub level ) Now just what that "Flash menu " would actually look like would involved some dialog and careful thought.


Yes cat that is what I am referring to.... Switching from menu to menu. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Had a problem with one of my batteries. The cord pulled out right were it goes into the cap of the battery case. I tried to push it back in, but that didn't work so I ended up pulling off the cap to the battery case and got it back where it belongs. Now I need to glue it back together so what do you guys recommend for glue. I need to put a dab to hold the wire where it enters the the battery case and then put some glue around the battery pack end cap to hold that.. There is some white glue that is already on there, but that didn't hold up well obviously. It seems like a weak point where the cord enters the top of the battery pack as after seeing how it looks opened up it doesn't seem sturdy.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> Had a problem with one of my batteries. The cord pulled out right were it goes into the cap of the battery case. I tried to push it back in, but that didn't work so I ended up pulling off the cap to the battery case and got it back where it belongs. Now I need to glue it back together so what do you guys recommend for glue. I need to put a dab to hold the wire where it enters the the battery case and then put some glue around the battery pack end cap to hold that.. There is some white glue that is already on there, but that didn't hold up well obviously. It seems like a weak point where the cord enters the top of the battery pack as after seeing how it looks opened up it doesn't seem sturdy.


Hello Maximus,

Our warranty will cover this problem. For any future issues, let us know prior to 'checking' it yourself. We've sent you a PM regarding this issue.

We have improved the battery assembly for the last 5 months and glue is not anymore used.

Thanks, 
Vag
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm curious how folks have mounted the battery to their bars. I normally use Ay-Ups and Niterider X2 for my road bike, but need something brighter. I can see how the Gloworm is easy to throw in your jersey pocket or Camelbak, but how else can attach to your frame. Thanks!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

allenpg said:


> I'm curious how folks have mounted the battery to their bars. I normally use Ay-Ups and Niterider X2 for my road bike, but need something brighter. I can see how the Gloworm is easy to throw in your jersey pocket or Camelbak, but how else can attach to your frame. Thanks!


I've attached a couple of shots to explain how the battery is attached to the bar or frame during use. There is also an adhesive foam strip that can be attached to the battery to protect the frame (if required).

The same method can be used to attach the battery beneath the stem.

Also of note, we will soon be releasing a smaller 2-cell battery.

Hope that helps!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Iwanttorideatnight (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Vag,

I'm having a problem with the stock adhesive for the remote switch since it could easily be detach. I've tried using a gorilla glue and it did the trick but at the same time it made my handle bar look undesirable and left a residue which is hard to remove. I was wondering if there is a material where I can wrap the bars before placing the goriila glue since the stock adhesive is not reliable.

Anyhow, I'll be using X2's on the bar and helmet and I thought the stock adhesive would stick properly on my helmet since its on a hard plastic surface but it would still detach especially in the middle of the ride. I'm also wondering if there is a patch where I can tape on the surface of the helmet and then apply the gorilla glue method? I think this way it wouldn't leave a residue on my helmet?

Lastly, is there an aftermarket helmet mount for the X2 where I can utilize the rubber O-ring for quick release?


----------



## Todd StLouis (Aug 23, 2012)

*New mountain bike*

I am looking at getting a mountain bike for my daughter who is a athlete 5'10" 140lb, new rider. We are looking at a hardtail 29er and would like light weight and quality, we don,t want to spend over 1700$ any suggestions?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Also of note, we will soon be releasing a smaller 2-cell battery.


2 cell battery + XTEs and narrow optics would make a nice roadie package.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Wish I could have caught the sale on the X2, this light was my first choice. I ended up getting something else for $100 shipped that works well, I couldn't justify a bit more than twice the price for commuting purposes (trying to be more prudent with our newborn daughter in my mind).  It really looks like a great light, the remote switch, different programs, and the fact that it's not made in China really set it apart. My light still being in the return period doesn't help the temptation...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> and the fact that it's not made in China really set it apart.


Uh... it's not?

While the design and engineering may have their origins in other countries, Gloworm is using an Asian manufacturer for this light (see post 17).


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

You might want to try the beginner forum. This thread is a "bike light" thread.



Todd StLouis said:


> I am looking at getting a mountain bike for my daughter who is a athlete 5'10" 140lb, new rider. We are looking at a hardtail 29er and would like light weight and quality, we don,t want to spend over 1700$ any suggestions?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Uh... it's not?
> 
> While the design and engineering may have their origins in other countries, Gloworm is using an Asian manufacturer for this light (see post 17).


Hello,

Indeed, design and engineering of the X2 and future models is undertaken by our team in Auckland/Wellington, NZ. This includes electronics, thermodynamics, mechanics etc.

Components and parts come from all around the globe, these include electronic components, batteries, optics.

Assembly is done in-house, in Asia by Gloworm Manufacturing. It is run and managed by Vaggelis (Greek) who lives there and runs his own company as well.

This means that we have 100% control of the whole process from concept to design, to manufacturing and assembly.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> Uh... it's not?
> 
> While the design and engineering may have their origins in other countries, Gloworm is using an Asian manufacturer for this light (see post 17).


Thanks for pointing that out to me! For some reason I thought it was being made in New Zealand, I didn't realize the manufacturing was being done in China.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

znomit said:


> 2 cell battery + XTEs and narrow optics would make a nice roadie package.


Watch this space......or maybe another thread


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Dwayne said:


> Thanks for pointing that out to me! For some reason I thought it was being made in New Zealand, I didn't realize the manufacturing was being done in China.


Made in China doesn't have to mean low quality if the right quality controls are in place. 
The iPhone and iPad are also made in the same area.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

double post


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello Maximus,
> 
> Our warranty will cover this problem. For any future issues, let us know prior to 'checking' it yourself. We've sent you a PM regarding this issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response Vag. I PM'd you back. Since all that is needed to correct the issue is a small amount of glue, I am going to go that route.


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bruce.. you said in another post that you had some new products coming out.. just wondering what they might be and when they might be available.. Im looking to get my light setup for my bike and am looking around at different configurations.. Would hate to get a setup and then have you guys come out with something new that would hit the spot


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

slideways666 said:


> Bruce.. you said in another post that you had some new products coming out.. just wondering what they might be and when they might be available.. Im looking to get my light setup for my bike and am looking around at different configurations.. Would hate to get a setup and then have you guys come out with something new that would hit the spot


I can't give too much away at this stage, but we will be launching a new product in the near future. It will have similar styling to the X2 and will be created using the same thoughtful design process.

If you were to buy the X2 the new product would not make redundant your new purchase, but compliment it very nicely!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

cough cough-----Single beam 7-800lm helmet light with bit longer throw and a smaller battery pack and a universal plug for the whole system ????? :thumbsup: .. lol... That would be sweet.. Cool.. Look forward to seeing what you guys come up with .. Also-- a Velcro strap with a stitched in rubber pad would be nice for the battery.. Im sure you have seen those-- so the rubber pad goes between the battery and frame and the Velcro strap goes around the whole thing keeping the battery really secure and the frame safe from scratching..


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Also of note, we will soon be releasing a smaller 2-cell battery.


Thanks for the info! Will the 2-cell battery work with the X2?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

allenpg said:


> Thanks for the info! Will the 2-cell battery work with the X2?


Yes indeed.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All,

Just thought we'd share 2 magazine reviews we have received for the X2. May help some make a decision, may confirm your purchase was a good one or they may just be a good read. Whatever the reason, I hope you enjoy.

NZ Bike Magazine Review

NZ Mountain Biker Magazine Review

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will the lupine Piko QR bracket work on the X2? I think I saw this question posted before but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Shoggy (May 13, 2012)

After some heat transfer problems with my first lamp the exchange arrived today. Thanks Vag and Bruce!

The new lamp is already under examination


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Shoggy said:


> After some heat transfer problems with my first lamp the exchange arrived today. Thanks Vag and Bruce!
> 
> The new lamp is already under examination


Bahaha......great pic! We've always been told the X2 has a resemblence to Wall-E

No worries with the light....look forward to the updates.

BTW we're really happy with the new programming, hope you are too!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ozzy43 said:


> Will the lupine Piko QR bracket work on the X2? I think I saw this question posted before but can't seem to find it now.


I caanot confirm that, however I don't think so. The tolerances within the pivot on the mount/lamp interface are very low.

This doesn't mean we cannot design one that will fit though!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> I caanot confirm that, however I don't think so. The tolerances within the pivot on the mount/lamp interface are very low.
> 
> This doesn't mean we cannot design one that will fit though!


The ONE thing that is keeping me from buying one of these is the rubber band mount for the bars. I'm sure its stable, etc. but when the capability for a QR or machined mount is there, why use something that will just barely cut it. Fix that and I'm in for one for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> I caanot confirm that, however I don't think so. The tolerances within the pivot on the mount/lamp interface are very low.
> 
> This doesn't mean we cannot design one that will fit though!


This is the kind of feedback that got me to purchase this system in the first place. Keep up the fantastic work. Looking forward to some new products.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

OO7 said:


> The ONE thing that is keeping me from buying one of these is the rubber band mount for the bars. I'm sure its stable, etc. but when the capability for a QR or machined mount is there, why use something that will just barely cut it. Fix that and I'm in for one for sure. :thumbsup:


The o-ring works just fine, I have had mine out on a few rough as hell rides and it has not moved any. But I hear ya on the QR mount, it would be nice to have something super steady and give more confidence that your light is not going to fall off at all. But you should get one now and in no time they will have a QR mount for us. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OO7 said:


> The ONE thing that is keeping me from buying one of these is the rubber band mount for the bars. I'm sure its stable, etc. but when the capability for a QR or machined mount is there, why use something that will just barely cut it. Fix that and I'm in for one for sure. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I hear what you're saying. Rubber O-rings don't inspire confidence. Later I found out that the O-ring system works just fine. You're right in that they aren't the easiest things to attach or remove if you don't use a tool. Once again I found the issue moot if you carry tire levers ( which will attach or remove an O-ring faster than you can say, "Peter Piper picked a peck of pickle peppers". :smilewinkgrin: )

Just keep in mind the X2 is not going to be a super quick release lamp anyway even if you do get a cam buckle QR mount system. You still have to remove the remote and fiddle with the battery and wires. Believe me the extra 60 sec it takes to pull a tire lever out of your kit isn't going to make that much a difference. Besides I have a QR cam style clamp on my torch holder. Works great but if I take it off sometimes I have to fiddle with it to get the adjustment right. Nothing is perfect.

Don't let the O-ring system keep you from buying a great light. For most folks it works just fine.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

One other thing to consider is this light is so lightweight that it doesn't take much to hold it. Some other heavier lights like the MJ-816 that try and use this system have a little trouble staying put. One thing I always recommend if your having any trouble is put a wrap of friction tape on the bar where the light will mount. 
If you're not familiar with friction tape it's a cloth tape that is slightly tacky on both sides and is commonly used on the grips of baseball bats.(and many other things) Most hardware or sporting goods stores should have it.


----------



## scottam (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Bruce,

I am currently looking for a decent handlebar light with a balance of spill and throw for an upcoming night mtb event here in Malaysia. 

I found the MJ880 which looks like it will suits my need but then i have been disappointed by MS's product in the past as its quality is not what it should have been. (No! my expectation wasnt high but i was still disappointed) Anyway before i pull the trigger on another MS product again i looked around and found your X2. 

The price is within the range of my budget which is around the MJ880 range. Specifications and design looked good to me. I have read this thread here and it seems promising. Now my problem is where do i buy it here in Malaysia? I know Action LEd in USA ships here but after adding priority shipping to the total, it has exceeded my set budget (I dont trust 1st class mail for a USD200 product) 

Magicshine australia ships MJ880 to here free via DHL but they dont carry your product. There is also a MS dealer here which i have not contacted yet.

Bruce do you have any distributor in Asia or Malaysia where registered or priority shipping is not expensive? If you have any reference please give some contact or quote me a price.

Thanks


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

scottam said:


> Hi Bruce,
> 
> I am currently looking for a decent handlebar light with a balance of spill and throw for an upcoming night mtb event here in Malaysia.
> 
> ...


Try our international website - Gloworm Manufacturing - Gloworm Manufacturing

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hey Bruce,
I took the X2 ( V2 ) out for a spin on the helmet. My first impression; Not what I want for the helmet. Don't get me wrong, I love the light on the bars but the beam pattern for the helmet is too wide to suit my tastes.

On the up side if you can live with a good 150 ft. of wide throw on the helmet you'll have no complaints. Adding to that when helmet mounted you almost don't need a bar mounted light. An X2 on the helmet would make a great one lamp system if you are into that kind of thing.

With the X2 ( V2 ) on the helmet and the V1 on the bars I had no problems seeing anything into the 150 ft. range. The V2 will reach farther but doesn't give as much detail as a true thrower. Anyway, you'll hear no complaints from me. I love the V2 on the bars and that's where it will stay.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Adding to that when helmet mounted you almost don't need a bar mounted light. An X2 on the helmet would make a great one lamp system if you are into that kind of thing.
> 
> I've noticed that too. As a helmet light, some times I run a spot/thrower and other times a more powerfull flood, but when using the flood I always run my bar light at a lower setting.
> Mole


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

Cat or Mole... have either or you seen or tried the Jetlites X-51? Though not quite as small and light as these units, it seems that with their reflector design that light would be able to throw a spot farther and more focused than these lights with optics. 

As you might be aware, I'm looking for a super-spot to replace my Xera. At first I thought the gloworm would be the light to do it, but it seems to not be the case. Now it seems that the Gloworm team is developing something to "complement" the X2. I'm wondering if it's a single XML with a well thought out reflector instead of optics. And that got me thinking about the Jetlites x-51. So... has anyone tried one? and Gloworm, are you in fact working on a "super-spot" to complement your "perfect bar light"?!?!

I know I'm hijacking this thread a little, but maybe it's for the best?


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> Hey Bruce,
> I took the X2 ( V2 ) out for a spin on the helmet. My first impression; Not what I want for the helmet. Don't get me wrong, I love the light on the bars but the beam pattern for the helmet is too wide to suit my tastes.
> 
> On the up side if you can live with a good 150 ft. of wide throw on the helmet you'll have no complaints. Adding to that when helmet mounted you almost don't need a bar mounted light. An X2 on the helmet would make a great one lamp system if you are into that kind of thing.
> ...


Hey Cat,
Did you have spot lenses in both LED'S? I really like the low profile, lightweight, and helmet mount for this light. I run 2 spots and find it to be a good thrower, but I do find myself always wanting more throw. I just don't care for a larger, heavier lighthead on my helmet as they tend to bother by neck. What light do you prefer for your helmet and find as a good thrower?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Brooks04 said:


> Hey Cat,
> Did you have spot lenses in both LED'S? I really like the low profile, lightweight, and helmet mount for this light. I run 2 spots and find it to be a good thrower, but I do find myself always wanting more throw. I just don't care for a larger, heavier lighthead on my helmet as they tend to bother by neck. *What light do you prefer for your helmet and find as a good thrower?*


Yes, my X2 has a double spot optic. Most of the time I use an Ultrafire 501B torch with 3-mode XM-L T6 drop-in on the helmet. It is a very light set up and installs in seconds. It has about the same range as the X2 but half the output.

Torches work great in warm weather but once the temps get colder they tend not to work as well. Batteries don't like cold weather and torches only use one cell at a time. (* not to mention the battery in a torch is encased in an aluminum tube which cools very quickly ) A dedicated bike light on the other hand uses an external battery generally with multiple cells, the more cells the longer the run time. The more cells the better the battery is at handling temperature induced voltage sag.

When Fall comes I switch over to a dedicated bike light so I get a brighter more sustained output. In answer to your question I can only say it's a still a toss up. At the moment I'm favoring the Xeccon S-12 because it has superior long throw. It is not the lightest of light heads though but fortunately the weight while noticeable is not a deal breaker. The X2 on the other hand is so light that I can hardly notice it on the helmet.

*slyfink*, No, I've never tried the Jetlites X-51. Judging from beam shots of earlier versions I was not impressed. Perhaps the newer stuff is better but I couldn't tell you without at least seeing a beam shot.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Adrienne480 said:


> .....Also interested in seeing the battery . . . is this going to be a feasible helmet light with the battery mounted on the helmet?


What light system are you referring to? If you were trying to post photo links they didn't come through.


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm running the x2 as my only light on my helmet. Are most doing this running two spot optics? I need to swap in a second spot and see the impact. So far I'm happy with the light as a one light solution. Its early in my life with a glowworm, my only issue so far has been the poor adhesive on the button back...but that is pretty minor.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

any news on the new products? love my X2, been running it on my lid, but would love to move it to my bars and have something to accompany it


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

M6TTF said:


> any news on the new products? love my X2, been running it on my lid, but would love to move it to my bars and have something to accompany it


Hello,

You will be very soon have some news from us. Our new product is currently developed and it will make a very good pair with the X2.

Cheers, 
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

A couple of friends are looking for a light - I'm going to suggest they look at the X2. Are there any season opener sales coming up soon I can tell them about? THX!


----------



## tim73 (Aug 4, 2011)

[QUOTEHello,

You will be very soon have some news from us. Our new product is currently developed and it will make a very good pair with the X2.

Cheers, 
Bruce and Vag
][/QUOTE]

Sounds great Bruce. Is your NZ website the best one to order through if ordering from Australia?? Any idea when the new light is out? I have a Dusk till Dawn race at the end of November and want a new bar and helmet combo.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone comment on what kind of battery life they've been getting from the X2?

Mine seems to last way longer than the claimed runtimes. I haven't yet managed to actually use up all the juice, but on my usual two hour rides the gauge only drops to 80%.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello guys,

@gticlay: We do not plan an offer. If you are in USA though Action Led Lights sells it with reduced shipping for local buyers.

@Tim73: We have a distributor in Australia: Bicycle Peddler. I am sure you can find a local shop holding the X2 once you give them a call. In any case drop us a pm if you find any difficulty and we'll help.

@micah356: It is normal that you get higher than expected lifetime. Gloworm battery uses 2900 mAh Panasonic batteries while the usual cell used by other manufacturers is 2600 mAh or 2200 mAh cells. That difference of 300mAh (600 in the 4 cell pack) gives you some extra juice that you should not have been used to with other lights .

With the current battery your X2 should be holding 2.5 hours in 1200 Lumens. 
Here note that we tent to be conservative with our numbers rather than exaggerate them. That rule applies both when it comes to lumen and to battery life.

Cheers, 
Vag and Bruce


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is there any news on the possibility of a quick release for the X2?


----------



## tim73 (Aug 4, 2011)

> @Tim73: We have a distributor in Australia: Bicycle Peddler. I am sure you can find a local shop holding the X2 once you give them a call. In any case drop us a pm if you find any difficulty and we'll help.


Thanks Bruce I picked one up from a local store yesterday, do you have a time frame on the "spot" light you have coming? My 12 hour is in about 6 weeks and I would prefer to stay with the one brand, if it is not released I can probably borrow a light from a mate so no big deal.

Tim


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tim73 said:


> Thanks Bruce I picked one up from a local store yesterday, do you have a time frame on the "spot" light you have coming? My 12 hour is in about 6 weeks and I would prefer to stay with the one brand, if it is not released I can probably borrow a light from a mate so no big deal.
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

The X1 will be released before the end of the year, but probably not before 6 weeks.

@Ozzy43 - The QR mount has been designed..............keep an eye out 

We just got some new photos done for the X2.......some really cool shots.

Cheers all

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> *The X1 will be released before the end of the year,* but probably not before 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Details?...sneak peak photo?...:yesnod:

Is this designed to be a thrower/helmet light? :ihih:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Details?...sneak peak photo?...:yesnod:
> 
> Is this designed to be a thrower/helmet light? :ihih:


Hello,

You can find a sneak peak photo on our facebook page back from 21st of August. We have been testing for a while. It does not reveal much indeed but i think that soon you will get some more in an official X1 post here 

Is it designed to be a helmet-thrower lights?

Yes it is. You will have the option of a clear-spot optic and a frosted-flood optic. On Fb you can see the frosted one.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooh that looks and sounds just the ticket! May well be an Xmas pressie to myself


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can find a sneak peak photo on our facebook page back from 21st of August. We have been testing for a while. It does not reveal much indeed but i think that soon you will get some more in an official X1 post here
> 
> ...


Okay, not much of a preview on Facebook. So is this a single emitter XM-L or ( other ) lamp or some sort of mult-led configuration?

PLEASE SIR.....








WE'D LIKE SOME MORE INFO. IF YOU PLEASE.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, not much of a preview on Facebook. So is this a single emitter XM-L or ( other ) lamp or some sort of mult-led configuration?
> 
> PLEASE SIR.....
> 
> ...


Hey Cat,

Keep an eye out next week. All will be revealed 

All we can say, is what has already been said. Helmet light, small, bright, single emmitter.....

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## eastspur (Jan 25, 2009)

Just tried my X2 out last night. Wow, very very bright! I had to run it on low / med.

My only other light is a Lumina 650. Would it be better to run the 650 on the bars and the X2 on the helmet? Or the other way around?


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

eastspur said:


> Just tried my X2 out last night. Wow, very very bright! I had to run it on low / med.
> 
> My only other light is a Lumina 650. Would it be better to run the 650 on the bars and the X2 on the helmet? Or the other way around?


Probably more convenient to have the standalone Lumina on the helmet and the X2 on the bars (running flood).


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys,

what's up with your website? I can't get on glowormlites.com or glowormlites.co.nz... also, is actionLED not selling your products anymore? They're not up on their website. Maybe out of stock? 

and a technical question: can the light be run without the remote? I personally don't like having wires all over the place, and don't think I would find having a remote worth the extra clutter on my bars...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

slyfink said:


> ....and a technical question: can the light be run without the remote? I personally don't like having wires all over the place, and don't think I would find having a remote worth the extra clutter on my bars...


There is no non-remote option. There is a big time advantage to the remote. First it gives you more options for mounting. I mount mine down on the bars so it is almost parallel with the bars. Without the remote you wouldn't have that option because you wouldn't be able to get to the switch. Adding to that with the remote you don't accidentally knock the lamp out of adjustment by changing modes. The button on the remote is very small, only about 17mm x 17mm square and takes up little space. They give you little bits of Velcro to aid in mounting it to the bars. I mount the button just to the outside of the handlebar grip just about an inch above my thumb shifter. I use another small piece of Velcro about halfway on the MTB bars to keep the wire in place ( so it doesn't tap and make noise ). On my road set-up I don't have to do that because the bar is shorter and the wire just slips under the brake/shifter pod and stays out of sight.

Both of my set-ups look very clean. All of my brake and shifter cables are black so unless you've got really good eye sight the extra wire just fades into the mix. In the mean time you never have to take your hands off the bar to fiddle with the light modes which is a big, big plus. Something else that no one else mentioned before: You can also set the light head up if you're a lefty. Simply turn the lamp upside down and mount the single strut mount to the right of the stem. The only down side to a remote set-up as I see it is that it takes a little longer to set up but once you figure that out it basically is just a one time issue.

If you really don't want a remote than the Gemini Duo looks like the next best thing.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

slyfink said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> what's up with your website? I can't get on glowormlites.com or glowormlites.co.nz... also, is actionLED not selling your products anymore? They're not up on their website. Maybe out of stock? .


Hey,

Both sites are up and running. Not sure about Action LED Lights.......must check with Jim.

If you continue to have troubles, let me know....also try Amazon, there is def some stock in the US.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> Keep an eye out next week. All will be revealed
> 
> ...


Any news?


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

I have this light , Great bright and throws a great wide beam,


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got an X2 from Action LED. Was extremely impressed by the customer service, thanks Jim! I haven't been able to test it on the trail yet but it sure lit up my back yard. All of it. Nice job.


----------



## scottam (Jul 29, 2007)

I wrote a nice long review a minute ago, the moment i hit quick reply the browser says it could not load and when i hit back its all gone.

I am writing again but this time its short.

I got the X2 2 weeks ago directly from Gloworm international website and managed to ride last night after i received the missing extension cable from Vag. Lets just say I m glad that i bought the X2 instead of mj880

We rode under heavy rain last night, it started to pour down heavily after we rode for an hour and with all those water pouring on the light, I had no problem at all.

The o-ring mount was very good for me as its simple and easy to mount and release from the handlebar. It will be a shame if this is changed. One thing i would like though is the battery level indicator to be place behind the light instead of on the battery because i keep the battery in my saddle bag.

Thanks to Vag for his quick response and top notch customer service, anyone thinking of buying the light please go ahead, you cant go wrong with this.


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had this light for a couple of weeks now, I would recommend without hesitation.
Bought through Gloworm international website, customer service was excellent.

My goal was enough flood and throw to use as a helmet light, without bar lights, use and forget, it met my expectations.

Riding off road, technical and fast trails, usually wet and rainy, visibility was excellent. The remote switch on the helmet is excellent for climb/descend mode.

Also use for commuting on low, feel nice and safe!


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been searching some time for nice bike lights. Already it's getting earlier dark and when the wintertime kicks in, I just need some good lights for training at night. Not only so I'm able to see where I'm going, but also that other road users are able to see me going.

First I went through Magicshines 808E, 816E, 872 and 880. Pretty good stuff but then I saw the light: there are more manufacturers 

So I've read the 36 pages (881 messages) on the Gloworm X2 (v1.0 and 2.0), the 5 pages about the Gemini Duo and like a dozen user reviews. I actually learned a lot by reading all that stuff.

Conclusion? The X2 sounds pretty much exactly like what I've been searching for. Compact design, pretty light weight, water proof, a good mount, nice beam pattern, remote controlled and a affordable price. Big plus are the smart light programs and the quality feedback from Bruce and Vag. 

Good! But where should I get it? I live in the Netherlands. 
Regular options are Glowormlites.com (NZ), Action LED lights (US) and CRG (UK). By ordering in the UK I probably should pay VAT but no other duties. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention: Fooh Designs is the EU distributor. Sent them an e-mail.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

If you found good EU source, please post your findings.


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

PeterG said:


> If you found good EU source, please post your findings.


No problem, will do.


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in Ireland, bought through Gloworm International website
www glowormlites dot com
Googles as Gloworm Manuacturing


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Hey Bruce,
> I took the X2 ( V2 ) out for a spin on the helmet. My first impression; Not what I want for the helmet. Don't get me wrong, I love the light on the bars but the beam pattern for the helmet is too wide to suit my tastes.
> 
> On the up side if you can live with a good 150 ft. of wide throw on the helmet you'll have no complaints. Adding to that when helmet mounted you almost don't need a bar mounted light. An X2 on the helmet would make a great one lamp system if you are into that kind of thing.
> ...


I have used my V1 and V2 enough to figure out what I do and don't like about them. I wanted to see what others thought or experienced.

I agree with what Cat-man-do posted up with his observations (aside from the 150ft). For me the usable distance seems shorter. I run the V2 on the helmet at it is much brighter and tends to drown out my V1 on the bars. Is it really that much better or is that something that the optics help out with. I'm just using default factory setups on both. I that I have plenty of light for the most part but would enjoy more throw especially when I start rolling faster.

Has anyone run the V1 and V2 on the bars with a Y cable? I'm thinking about that and putting my single XML thrower on my head.

thanks for any comments / feedback.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ljracer said:


> ....*Has anyone run the V1 and V2 on the bars* with a Y cable? I'm thinking about that and putting my single XML thrower on my head.
> 
> thanks for any comments / feedback.


I've thought about doing that as well but the X2 doesn't have any led mode indicators. With one lamp going it's not an issue but if you run two on the bars if would be hard to remember "what lamp" is in "what mode" 
If you did decide to run two on the bars ( with Y-cable ) you will need a very good battery to handle the load. A six or eight cell 18650 or 4 ( or 6 ) cell 26650 set-up would be mandatory if you want any kind of decent run time.

FWIW, Xeccon X-12 on the helmet and Gloworm X2 on the bars is a sweet combo set-up. The X-12 will give you that little extra "Umph" for throw.

I should also note that Gloworm is coming out with a "thrower" lamp. Should know more details by sometime this week or next.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,

You're quite right, we have a distributor in the Netherlands - Fooh.eu....his name is Jaap. We all have distribution in the UK through crgmoto.co.UK, Danny can sort you out with an X2 and any spares. 

Cheers

Bruce and vag


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I have both the Gloworm X2 version 1 and version 2 and the Version 2 beam is a great improvement. The throw and overall pattern is really good on the version 2. My version 1 which has a more floody beam even with two spot optics, but it is very smooth throughout the beam pattern. I ended up not using my version 1 on the bike at all, I use it strictly mounted to the headband and use it for trail running, hiking, walking the dog, etc. It is very effective at this because of the flood characteristics and smoothness in the beam. When running you don't get a bobbing hotspot bouncing around, you just get a ton of flood that still has decent reach. It sure beats pants off the other runner's lights I see out there at night. They usually have these weak spotty type headlights that are very blue in color. 

So I am glad I bought both a version 1 and 2 of the Gloworm X2 light. On my bike I use the Gloworm X2 version 2 on the helmet and am still very happy with my Lupine Betty bar light which is the 1,750 lumen 22 degree version. They work really nice together.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey All,

We are about to make an announcement on the X1 (1 x XML LED/2 Cell Battery), but can tell you we have finally confirmed an optic that out throws the X2 (and other lights in the same class as the X1), but this is only the start! We are also working on a reflector  

Finally we are developing and testing super spot optics for the X2 - the expectation is the new optic will really maximise the throw capabilities of the X2.

Regards

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Great news - cant wait to see the X1. That, combined with my X2 should be all the light I need


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We are about to make an announcement on the X1 (1 x XML LED/2 Cell Battery),


Compatible with 4 cell?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

znomit said:


> Compatible with 4 cell?


Yes, it will be compatible with the current 4 cell and other 7.4v batteries.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks like Action LED doesn't have the Gloworm anymore...


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

micah356 said:


> It looks like Action LED doesn't have the Gloworm anymore...


We do still have it but have moved it to our Amazon store front. (don't ask )
The accessories will follow soon.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We are about to make an announcement on the X1 (1 x XML LED/2 Cell Battery), but can tell you we have finally confirmed an optic that out throws the X2 (and other lights in the same class as the X1), but this is only the start! We are also working on a reflector
> 
> ...


*Oh! Oh! Oh! Oh!*.....:band:

Are they playing the new song....TIR....:ihih: ?? :cornut:


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey All,
> 
> We are about to make an announcement on the X1 (1 x XML LED/2 Cell Battery), but can tell you we have finally confirmed an optic that out throws the X2 (and other lights in the same class as the X1), but this is only the start! We are also working on a reflector
> 
> ...


Bruce, will the new spot optic and reflector be compatible with the existing X2 hardware?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Bruce, will the new spot optic and reflector be compatible with the existing X2 hardware?


Hey

Yes the new X2 optic will fit the current hardware....it'll slot right in there!

As for the reflector, this is a project and may not even come to fruition but we will see what we can do 

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## treasureman (Jul 31, 2006)

I have two X2's and use one on the helmet (with 2 spot optics) and the bar has one spot and one flood. The one on the bar doesn't seem very bright compared to the helmet with the 2 spots. So I am thinking about getting another spot optic and run 2 spots on the bar. Anyone doing this?


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

*Do you have a link to the Amazon Store Front*

I could not find the store front on Amazon (my faught, i am sure)



Action LED Lights said:


> We do still have it but have moved it to our Amazon store front. (don't ask )
> The accessories will follow soon.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

ICE4Me said:


> I could not find the store front on Amazon (my faught, i am sure)


Action LED Lights @ Amazon.com:

here ya go!


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

Bought an X2 v2.0 + headstrap. Will probably be delivered tomorrow or thursday. I'm actually pretty excited, can't wait


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

PeterG said:


> If you found good EU source, please post your findings.


I've bought mine at the only Dutch reseller: Bikeboutique.

So, what options do you have:


- The European distributor is Fooh.eu
- CRG Moto is a UK seller. You can enter 'GLOWORM20' there as Discount Coupon Code and get £10 off! (£20 discount is expired, but you still get -£10)
- Action LED Lights, USA shop.
- Gloworm 'directly', NZ.
So, Fooh and CRG are EU. But maybe Action LED Lights or Gloworm 'directly' are options as well. You should check VAT, duties, etc.

Had to remove my links to the concerning pages of the listed shops, thanks to lack of number of posts. That's a shame.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

is the last page of this thread FUBAR for anyone else???

I see the most recent updates followed by some posts from a few days ago. Really odd and showing up this way on multiple different computers.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Pelly_NH said:


> is the last page of this thread FUBAR for anyone else???
> 
> I see the most recent updates followed by some posts from a few days ago. Really odd and showing up this way on multiple different computers.


Looks good for me. Make sure your thread mode is set to linear.


----------



## Just Ridin (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife just showed up with the 2.0 for me. Early birthday present. Woooohoooo I'm excited now. Gota love a great wife!


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

You were spot-on ljracer. Somehow, linear view was switched off. Thanks!


----------



## EK2K (Dec 2, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> Keep an eye out next week. All will be revealed
> 
> ...





Brooks04 said:


> Any news?


This...about the new X2?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

EK2K said:


> This...about the new X2?


About the new X1 I assume, was supposed to be more info this week.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Picked up the X2 from Action LED, great service, thanks Jim. The light was shipped the same day I ordered and arrived earlier than scheduled delivery. I have been using it for about a month and here are my impressions. 
After riding for one season with a MiNewt 350 I needed to step up in lumens. The first few rides, I kept the MiNewt on the bars and wore the x2 on the helmet. I have now stopped bringing the MiNewt because I can't even tell it's on with the X2. I did not think I would like the remote switch but I now prefer it to a light head mounted switch. It does take some time to switch mounts but I can see why they did it that way. I have use the Gemini Titan and while it is a great light, the mount makes it sit high on the helmet. The way the X2 mounts is unique compared to other lights and when it is mounted on top of the helmet it is very low profile. Also, concerning battery run times. I believe they underestimated the advertised times (classy move). I haven't been scientific about it but I can say that on my 2 hour rides using mostly 900 lumens along singletrack and climbing and 1200 during any downhill I barely hit the 50% indicator.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> About the new X1 I assume, was supposed to be more info this week.


As promised here is some more information.

Product will soon be finalised and therefore the next update will be posted seperately in another thread :thumbsup:

It will be available for preorder soon. We will let you know the RRP and post some beam shots in due course.

The chosen optic provides a nice tight beam that has good punch from a package small enough to satisfy even the most staunch weight weenie.

Thats all for now!

Bruce and Vag


----------



## EK2K (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update Bruce and Vag...that's like an internet high five right there!

Looks sick!

EK2K


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> As promised here is some more information.
> 
> Product will soon be finalised and therefore the next update will be posted seperately in another thread :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Looks like you chosen to go the remote route with this one as well. :ihih:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Very interesting. Looks like you chosen to go the remote route with this one as well. :ihih:


Yes indeed Cat-man-do,

We only got good feedback for the remote in the X2. keeping the same for the X1 was an easy decision.
Anyway, it is supposed to be a helmet light and remote works well in the helmet 

Cheers, 
Bruce and Vag


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait to get one of these new X1 lights. I love my X2 but will welcome something with a bit more reach to accompany it. Bring it on!


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I for one (and possibly the only one) do not like the remote switch, especially on a helmet mounted light. Where is the remote going to lead? Why not just put a simple button on the battery, or light-head?

It makes more sense on the bar mounted light Even then though, I'd love it if it were a removable option. I have too many controls on my bar already.


----------



## alex_k (Jan 29, 2008)

OO7 said:


> I for one (and possibly the only one) do not like the remote switch, especially on a helmet mounted light. Where is the remote going to lead? Why not just put a simple button on the battery, or light-head?.


It was a selling point for me. You can find a lot of lights with switch on light-head.


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

I had other choices for lights, but I bought the X2 was because it had a remote switch. And it is mounted to velcro on the shifter clamp right next to my left thumb and I use it a lot. If I get a X1, I will mount the remote switch on the side of the helmet where it is easy to touch (probably above the left ear)

As a side note, the Gloworm supplied adhesive backed velcro square is useless. I got some velcro from McMaster Carr with high strength adhesive and the remote switch now stays where it is stuck.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

roadrider1 said:


> I had other choices for lights, but I bought the X2 was because it had a remote switch. And it is mounted to velcro on the shifter clamp right next to my left thumb and I use it a lot. If I get a X1, I will mount the remote switch on the side of the helmet where it is easy to touch (probably above the left ear)
> 
> As a side note, the Gloworm supplied adhesive backed velcro square is useless. I got some velcro from McMaster Carr with high strength adhesive and the remote switch now stays where it is stuck.


You'll be pleaed to know we've fixed the problems with the velcro! All sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> You'll be pleaed to know we've fixed the problems with the velcro! All sorted :thumbsup:


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an X2 V1. I've been totally happy with it. Except two rides ago, I had a small problem.

When I got home and took the light off of my helmet, the velcro mounting strap delaminated. The two sides of the strap separated from each other. Seems like it was caused by the sweat from my head eating at the glue. Anyways, I glued the two halves of the strap back together and it hasn't come off again, but I thought I should mention it.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Had a few issues with mine, tonight. I was in the trail setting and the light was fine moving up the brightness settings, but when I went from the max boost 1200 down to the low setting, the light would pulse half a dozen times before settling. I was then unable to cycle through the any of the brightness settings unless I turned it off and on again. I tried the optional settings and they seemed ok, just the trail one. The battery indicator was switching between 40 and 80% so I presume it had enough charge in it. Any ideas?

I've emailed Danny at CRG for his advice 

Cheers

Matt

Edit: I should add, this was the second ride out since I'd charged it, so over two hours of running time on a combination of different brightness settings


----------



## anderson76 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am interested in purchasing the Glow Worm x2.

Do these guys ship directly to the U.S? I was on their sight trying to place an order but when it was time to input shipping options it indicated that no shipping options were available.

Are there any U.S. distributors? It looks like Action LED once sold it but the Glow Worm is no longer listed on their sight.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

anderson76 said:


> I am interested in purchasing the Glow Worm x2.
> 
> Do these guys ship directly to the U.S? I was on their sight trying to place an order but when it was time to input shipping options it indicated that no shipping options were available.
> 
> Are there any U.S. distributors? It looks like Action LED once sold it but the Glow Worm is no longer listed on their sight.


We are out of stock at the moment. More on order that should be here in about 2 weeks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I ordered the Duo today than had Jim cancel the order, I really like the mount on the GloWorm and remote. I will using this mounted to helmet, lower profile works much better for me. I may just wait and get the X1. I need a good spot light that is light weight, this may fit the bill.

For fun the other day I mounted my Serfas True 1500 center on bars than Mj 808e left and right. I went by myself to my local trails from 8 to 10:30 I had a blast. I put a Cygo 400 on helmet also, the beam got lost with 3500 Lumens up front. The 808e have good spots and the True 1500 do it all. I came up on another guy he said he has never seen anything like it ! I love night riding.

When will the x1 come out?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just ordered the X2 from Action LED, hope to have it soon as daylight savings will be setting in on Sunday and it will be dark by the time I get home.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Cat Man Do,

Any feedback on your X2 compared to Magicshine 808e? Just for the throw of the beam, I would think the 808e has better throw!! Also do you know anything about Gloworm new X1 ? Thanks


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

dgw7000 said:


> Any feedback on your X2 compared to Magicshine 808e? Just for the throw of the beam, I would think the 808e has better throw!! Also do you know anything about Gloworm new X1 ? Thanks


You can't really compare the X2 and the 808e - the X2 has decent throw but puts out a large hotspot of light with no halo effect. The 808e will throw a bit further but with a less useful small dot of light with dim halo rings. They are very different lights.

When the X1 comes out that will be the light to put against the 808e.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Hey Cat Man Do,
> 
> Any feedback on your X2 compared to Magicshine 808e? Just for the throw of the beam, I would think the 808e has better throw!! Also do you know anything about Gloworm new X1 ? Thanks


Like neninja said, different kind of light so hard to compare. I'll just say that the 808e make a better all around helmet light. The X2 works better than the 808e if you don't necessarily need a centered throw beyond 100 ft.

So I guess the next question would be, which would I use most?....easy, X2 on the bars 808E on the helmet. Together a very good combo.

About the X1...rumor has it that China is having some kind of hold on shipments that include Li-ion batteries until sometime this month. That might be why we haven't seen the X1 yet. I suppose all we can do is wait.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Like neninja said, different kind of light so hard to compare. I'll just say that the 808e make a better all around helmet light. The X2 works better than the 808e if you don't necessarily need a centered throw beyond 100 ft.
> 
> So I guess the next question would be, which would I use most?....easy, X2 on the bars 808E on the helmet. Together a very good combo.
> 
> About the X1...rumor has it that China is having some kind of hold on shipments that include Li-ion batteries until sometime this month. That might be why we haven't seen the X1 yet. I suppose all we can do is wait.


News on the street is that Vag is off to take some beam shots tonight in comparison to the X2 and a couple of other units.........


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I had an opportunity to use my X2 on a group ride for the first time over the weekend. The guys were calling it "the day light" and talking about how it lit up "the whole trail". I really like the light quality and being able to see details on the trail. Thanks guys, nice job.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

skullcap said:


> I had an opportunity to use my X2 on a group ride for the first time over the weekend. The guys were calling it "the day light" and talking about how it lit up "the whole trail". I really like the light quality and being able to see details on the trail. Thanks guys, nice job.


Congrats! Were you using on the bar or on the helmet?


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

On my helmet. It's my only light and so far, it's been all I need.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I received my Gloworm X2 today from ActionLED....the really fast free shipping impressed me!! 

Upon opening the Gloworm packaging I had a good sense of a quality product. Nice packaging, a great carrying/travel case for the light head and battery, as well as a great looking user manual. 

Taking everything out and laying it on the bench was a fun....its like x-mas in Nov. I don't have any experience with other lights ( other than Princeton tec headlamps) so I cannot compare the light to competitors. But being an engineer I can say that overall Gloworm has a nice little package deal going. 

I read over the instructions and proceeded to attempt to mount the lamp to my helmet.....wait a minute, no Velcro. I look over the instructions which state that I should use Velcro or zipties. Mounted it up with zipties but wasn't really thrilled with using them, as I am looking for a less permante mounting option for when I don't want a light mounted to my helmet. But I will say the base provided for the helmet mounting option is robust, and the foam mounted to the bottom is nice. I will have to dig up some Velcro straps and test the helmet mounting a little more. 

I then mounted the headlamp on the handlebars....easy as can be. The separate mounting base for the handlebars was a pleasant surprise, and with foam on the bottom there are no concerns about the mount moving around on the bar. The rubber O-ring is beefy, and holds the light firmly in place. 

I mounted the battery to the top tube with the nice Velcro strap provided. I like that fact that I didn't even need the cable extension for mounting the battery on the top tube....which is nice to not have to deal with all that extra wire ( thanks for including it though!!). 

The Velcro dots included, which are to be used to mount the switch to have been a problem. The first one I stuck to my helmet when I mounted the light delaminated from its adhesive and was thrown away. The second one I mounted to the handlebar didn't seem to want to stick, so I taped it in place and will let it bond to the handlebar over night. 

I will post more when I go for a ride, but overall I am very happy with the quality of the products. Just in time for daylight savings....and to going to, and coming back from work in the dark.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

You should have a velcro strap for mounting to a helmet in the box - it's 20mm wide and about 30cm long. The latest ones have a small buckle on the end.


----------



## Just Ridin (Sep 13, 2012)

Dose anyone have any pics of how they helemt mounted their light? My skinny (1" wide) velcro didn't have a buckle on it. Not a big deal but would have been nice for peace of mindwhen mounting. I did get the wider strap in the kit that is obviously for battery pack. I just want to see some ideas. I took mine out for a ride last night and wow, great light. I want to start riding more at night and I hope the X1really adds to the experience. Send out some pics of your lights attatched to your helmets folks. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Pulled the trigger and finally ordered an X2 from Action Sports (via Amazon).

Has anyone heard/seen anything on the updated/new lenses? I could have sworn I read something about new lenses coming that was bundled with some X1 news but can't seem to find it now.

Will be sure to post some pics and some feedback.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Bruce and Vag,
Any idea on when the new X2 spot optics will be ready? Do you think this will make the X2 capable of throwing as well as your new X1? I own both versions on your X2 and like everything about them except the lack of throw, even using 2 spot optics in my X2 V2.

Thanks!



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Working on X2 optics as we speak everyone!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

neninja said:


> You should have a velcro strap for mounting to a helmet in the box - it's 20mm wide and about 30cm long. The latest ones have a small buckle on the end.


Nope, only Velcro is the wide strap for the battery. :madman:


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Just received my Gloworm X2 and am amazed at the size and build quality. Having not owned a light since I owned a Niterider Classic back around 1998, I wasn't prepared for how far things have come! LOL

Took the light outside for a second and was stunned at how bright this thing gets! 

Dying to take the light out on the trails soon. If not tomorrow, definitely this weekend.

Great job on the light Gloworm. :thumbsup:


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

@ Gloworm - 

My battery switches from 100% to 80% immediately after coming off a charge. Why is that? Am I getting a full charge on the battery? Is my battery ok? It is an x2 (v1) battery purchased with the preorder but has never been used.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

smthgfshy said:


> @ Gloworm -
> 
> My battery switches from 100% to 80% immediately after coming off a charge. Why is that? Am I getting a full charge on the battery? Is my battery ok? It is an x2 (v1) battery purchased with the preorder but has never been used.


Hey, the V1 batteries had a different circuit that was not as accurate as the current one. You will be getting a full charge and should get at least 2.5hrs with a full charge on high.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Good to hear!! Thanks!!


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Last night for the first time I went for a long ride without charging the light first. It was still showing 100% at the beginning though.

During the ride, the light did three little flashes. I assumed that this meant the battery was going to run out soon, but the gauge still showed 40%. The rest of the ride, the light kept doing the three flashes again, maybe every 10-15 minutes. And sometimes it would refuse to change into a brighter mode, but after pressing the button a few times it would change eventually.

Is this the normal run-down function, or is something wrong with it?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

micah356 said:


> Last night for the first time I went for a long ride without charging the light first. It was still showing 100% at the beginning though.
> 
> During the ride, the light did three little flashes. I assumed that this meant the battery was going to run out soon, but the gauge still showed 40%. The rest of the ride, the light kept doing the three flashes again, maybe every 10-15 minutes. And sometimes it would refuse to change into a brighter mode, but after pressing the button a few times it would change eventually.
> 
> Is this the normal run-down function, or is something wrong with it?


Hi Micah, drop me an email and we can discuss further. It is definetly not normal, we'll get it sorted quickly and get you back up and running......I mean riding!

[email protected]
Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Pelly_NH (Feb 15, 2005)

Finally was able to get my new X2 out on the trails. I haven't been night riding in over a decade. Needless to say, the difference between the X2 and the old Niterider Classic is night and day. 

I opted to go with the helmet mount. A bit of a pain getting the long velcro strap working with the odd vents of my Giro Aeon helmet...but it's now on there pretty snug.

First impression was, OMG this thing get BRIGHT! My initial placement on the helmet was way too low, giving me a "Star Wars Warp Speed" effect with the dust. I moved the light up higher on the helmet and tilted it down a bit to make up for the difference and was good to go.

Luckily, this second position and angle worked out perfect. From slower technical sections to all-out bombing areas, I never felt like I needed any more light. 

Mission Accomplished. Great work Gloworm! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Has the X2 made it into Francois' hands for the MTBR lights shootout?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Has the X2 made it into Francois' hands for the MTBR lights shootout?


It's not on the list shown on the first page of the shootout thread so I guess not.....


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

OO7 said:


> Has the X2 made it into Francois' hands for the MTBR lights shootout?


We were a bit slow off the mark but managed to get one to him this week. I guess its now a waiting game.......

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I see seven squares but no photo's?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

joined the bandwagon and ordered my X2 for my helmet along with an MJ808E for my handlebar from Action Led. 

hopefully JIM see's my post and ships my order at WARP speed.. 

cant wait ...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We were a bit slow off the mark but managed to get one to him this week. I guess its now a waiting game.......
> 
> Bruce
> Gloworm


That's great. Lets hope it makes it in. I'm in the market for a new light and its this or another lupine.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Milton, try to repost the pictures.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

My X2 arrived yesterday. I lid into the packaging like a 4 yr old at Christmas. First impression was favorable. Admittingly my experience with lights is limited, I did have a light & motion about 6 yrs ago, after that I had a niteflux photo max, technology has been good to those of us who want to saddle up at night. The quality here seems to be good, the lighthead and battery are " tight". The connections on the cables to the battery are nice and snug. The battery indicator flucuated between 40-80% so I hooked the charger up. The charge indicator stayed on red for several hours, I got concerned that maybe there was a quality issue and it wasn't going to change to green at all, my fears were alliveated shortly thereafter when it did change. The quality fears that I have began when combing through these various threads on lights and reading comments which questioned the quality of the imported lights coming from Asia. I mounted it to my helmet and climbed on the tallboy when I got home last night, I have been contemplating which light for too long to delay this inaugural ride even though it would'nt be on the trail. My initial expections were met and I was not dissapointed. Since the throw was more important to me using one light only ,I had ordered the xtra spot lens and swapped it out to use " spot spot" . I haven't put it to the real test which will be the singletrack for me, but from what I saw on the paved road and a few hundred yards of "fire road" close to my home, I think I'll be grinning like a mule eating briars once I do hit the trail at night. I may post again after putting it to the real test. I am just grateful that I was able to search these threads and learn from the input of so many riders who have shared their thoughts and extensive knowledge to help me arrive at a decision for a light.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Pedalfast said:


> My X2 arrived yesterday. I lid into the packaging like a 4 yr old at Christmas. First impression was favorable. Admittingly my experience with lights is limited, I did have a light & motion about 6 yrs ago, after that I had a niteflux photo max, technology has been good to those of us who want to saddle up at night. The quality here seems to be good, the lighthead and battery are " tight". The connections on the cables to the battery are nice and snug. The battery indicator flucuated between 40-80% so I hooked the charger up. The charge indicator stayed on red for several hours, I got concerned that maybe there was a quality issue and it wasn't going to change to green at all, my fears were alliveated shortly thereafter when it did change. The quality fears that I have began when combing through these various threads on lights and reading comments which questioned the quality of the imported lights coming from Asia. I mounted it to my helmet and climbed on the tallboy when I got home last night, I have been contemplating which light for too long to delay this inaugural ride even though it would'nt be on the trail. My initial expections were met and I was not dissapointed. Since the throw was more important to me using one light only ,I had ordered the xtra spot lens and swapped it out to use " spot spot" . I haven't put it to the real test which will be the singletrack for me, but from what I saw on the paved road and a few hundred yards of "fire road" close to my home, I think I'll be grinning like a mule eating briars once I do hit the trail at night. I may post again after putting it to the real test. I am just grateful that I was able to search these threads and learn from the input of so many riders who have shared their thoughts and extensive knowledge to help me arrive at a decision for a light.


great review! can't wait to get mine. hopefully by mid-week next week.


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi. I got my new X2 last week and have been playing with it over the weekend but no proper ride yet. I'll do a review after that.
Just one question for all you others that have this light already. Is there much perceived difference in light output between the medium and high setting while in the trail mode, i.e 900 vs 1200 lumens? Mine it flickers with the button push up to high and the output looks like it goes up slightly but overall light output doesn't seem to be that much more than the 900 lumens setting. I'm still running standard spot/spill lens's. Battery is fully charged too.

I'm not disappointed but just wondering if it's supposed to be like that or mine might be not quite right. 
cheers.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

snala said:


> Hi. I got my new X2 last week and have been playing with it over the weekend but no proper ride yet. I'll do a review after that.
> Just one question for all you others that have this light already. Is there much perceived difference in light output between the medium and high setting while in the trail mode, i.e 900 vs 1200 lumens? Mine it flickers with the button push up to high and the output looks like it goes up slightly but overall light output doesn't seem to be that much more than the 900 lumens setting. I'm still running standard spot/spill lens's. Battery is fully charged too.
> 
> I'm not disappointed but just wondering if it's supposed to be like that or mine might be not quite right.
> cheers.


I was not able to tell very much difference in between med-high either.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> I was not able to tell very much difference in between med-high either.


Hi Gents,

There's nothing wrong with the light, just a small fraction of a difference in current.

When the light is that bright the difference to the eye between these two settings is not huge. But based on customer feedback, and yours has just reinforce it, we will be looking at possibly dropping the 'Med' setting on trail mode to about 700 lumens. This will give a more usable range.

@snala - can you PM about the 'flikering' the light is meant to flicker at low battery power but if your battery is not low I"d like to discuss to ensure you get a unit that is working as it should be.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm
NZ


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Gents,
> When the light is that bright the difference to the eye between these two settings is not huge. But based on customer feedback, and yours has just reinforce it, we will be looking at possibly dropping the 'Med' setting on trail mode to about 700 lumens. This will give a more usable range.
> 
> @snala - can you PM about the 'flikering' the light is meant to flicker at low battery power but if your battery is not low I"d like to discuss to ensure you get a unit that is working as it should be.
> ...


Okay thanks Bruce. 
I probably made it sound like it's worse than it is. By flicker I meant it's definitely changing to the higher output as it appears like it goes off and comes back on but very very quickly. So it's not really a flicker and is probably quite normal? 
It's just when you change from low to med the output increase is very noticable with the extra 600 lumens obviously but the med to high doesn't seem to offer much more so I'd be inclined to ride on 900L and get the extra battery life. As you suggested splitting the levels at 700L, as the medium, might offer a more rounded usable range in the trail settings? I mean as I said originally, I am very happy with the output even at medium and the spread is very useable and full, ideal for a MTB light. It just feels like those 2 modes are quite close together in appearance and therefore performance so kind of makes them not as relevant.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ...
> When the light is that bright the difference to the eye between these two settings is not huge. But based on customer feedback, and yours has just reinforce it, we will be looking at possibly dropping the 'Med' setting on trail mode to about 700 lumens. This will give a more usable range.
> ..


Sensitivity of human eye to luminous intensity is logarithmic, so the output should be doubled to clearly notice the difference between the levels (and such step is still not seen as a big one). Personally I would prefer user programable levels over the fixed ones.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

PeterG said:


> Sensitivity of human eye to luminous intensity is logarithmic, so the output should be doubled to clearly notice the difference between the levels (and such step is still not seen as a big one). Personally I would prefer user programable levels over the fixed ones.


We have been considering the programme features and have few things up our sleeves. We have taken onboard suggestions of others and are currently working on options.

Some have suggested TaskLed type user interface, otheres prefer simplistic H-M-L. Its hard to please everyone - but we try 

It won't be an immediate change or a big one, maybe just some tweeking.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ....we will be looking at possibly dropping the 'Med' setting on trail mode to about 700 lumens. This will give a more usable range.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


This would probably be a good idea and will make the medium setting on the *"Trail Program"* more usable. I'm not worried about the lower output of the medium mode because when I've used the *"Adventure Program"* I've found the medium 500 lumen setting to be very useful as well. To have a 700 lumen medium setting on the *"Trail Program"* would be fine and enable the user to have better all-around battery run times.

Anyway, it won't be doing me any good as I already have the current set-up. As for the current mode arrangement ( ( sub mode )- L-M-H ), I would not change a thing.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> We have been considering the programme features and have few things up our sleeves. We have taken onboard suggestions of others and are currently working on options.
> 
> Some have suggested TaskLed type user interface, otheres prefer simplistic H-M-L. Its hard to please everyone - but we try
> 
> ...


H-M-L with user programmable output for each level. With that much output it would be nice to be able to control it how you like. That's probably the number one thing that steered me towards the DUO.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Funny name, serious light! 

Bruce, there you have a marketing logo, even though it may not be original. I am curious how you chose the company name, I may have missed this Q&A earlier.

Thanks


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Continued from my last post:*

I almost forgot, if you're going to tweak the output modes then you also want to use the maximum output available for the *"Trail Program"* on high. The current set-up only uses 1200 lumen for high. Please tweak that to the 1300 lumen max and we'll be good to go. 

*To Bruce and Vag,* I really like how you guys respond to the people on forum. I also like how you are always looking forward to refining the product(s) that your company produces. Keep up the good work. Also, congratulations on having one of the threads with the most views; 101,000 views and climbing. With that many views you must be doing something right. :thumbsup:

CAt


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just got my test Gloworm. Very, very nice construction and beam pattern.

I did the Mtbr Lux meter test and it read 111 Mtbr Lux. The other light that read 111 Lux is the Light and Motion Taz 1200 and that measured 1206 Lumens on the integrating sphere. So I think this Gloworm will measure at or above its 1200 lumen claims.

fc


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> Funny name, serious light!
> 
> Bruce, there you have a marketing logo, even though it may not be original. I am curious how you chose the company name, I may have missed this Q&A earlier.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Pedalfast.............I guess GLOWORM is not original as such however my reason for choosing it may be!

When I first started selling lights in NZ, I imported magicshine copies. Yeah I know!! 

Anyway, I was trying to come up with a company name so I could move from just importing no name lights to providing a brand to build a reputation from.

With a brand comes images, and what better images than lights at night. We started to play around with long exposure shots and came up with some really top quality images featuing* long streaks of lights*...behold - the *GLOWORM!*










...and it all blossomed from there. That was nearly 4 years ago.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm 
NZ


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Just my 2 cents. I also am the proud and happy owner of an X2 (v2). I also find the differenc between M and H very insignificant. I don't mind as the M mode will give me much longer run times while still providing ample light. Two changes I would recommend for the light would be to adopt the programming modes like the Gemini lights (please, do not involve connecting to a computer to accomplish this) and a replace the velcro for the helmet mount with something like the NiteRider Minewt or Fenix BT20.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Pedalfast.............I guess GLOWORM is not original as such however my reason for choosing it may be!
> 
> When I first started selling lights in NZ, I imported magicshine copies. Yeah I know!!
> 
> ...


Thats cool! I love it! I actually meant the jingle "funny name, serious light" wasn't original. The term "gloworm" is new to me. Well done as are the lights!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

At least in the US, when I first heard Gloworm this is what I thought of.










If you had kids in the 80's you might remember these. 

We don't have these Gloworms in north america.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Low difference from med to high here also.. User programmable L-M-H would be great... I kept holding out -- hoping GW would do a user programmable but finally had to give in and get something.. Well made and really like the remote... 

for me the perfect light is--- light weight-- low profile-- remote--user programmable levels... So the x2 isnt far from that.. The uber light would include a wireless remote similar to the lupine -- just not cost $1200 lol.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Bruce, can you guys provide more details on your expected run times for the 4-cell (and also upcoming 2-cell) battery? On your website it only lists 2.5 hours for the X2 on high mode with the standard 4-cell battery. What would the run time be on M (trail mode)?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

finally got my X2 after anxiously waiting. USPS tracking showed twas out for delivery 9:14 am yesterday! did not come till late afternoon today and i thought it got lost.

love how the light is small. cant test it yet till i get home. but while at work i was fiddling on attaching the helmet mount using the included velcro and i cant seem to attach it properly :madman:

is it my helmet? im using a GIRO XAR....cmon it shouldn't be this hard...

guess more tinkering when i get home..


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Bapski... I had the same problem... The Velcro helmet strap that came with my kit wasnt working... There is no reverse piece of Velcro on the end of the strap-- so when you went though the loop and brought the velcro back to attach to itself--- it wont stick.. You end up with soft side to soft side or hard side to hard side... Not sure if this is the problem your having-- but if it is-- its not going to work.. Youll have to either get in touch with GW or just poach a small velcro strap off of your pump(or whatever you might have that has some)... That is what did..


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

blackbean-- this should help


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> Bapski... I had the same problem... The Velcro helmet strap that came with my kit wasnt working... There is no reverse piece of Velcro on the end of the strap-- so when you went though the loop and brought the velcro back to attach to itself--- it wont stick.. You end up with soft side to soft side or hard side to hard side... Not sure if this is the problem your having-- but if it is-- its not going to work.. Youll have to either get in touch with GW or just poach a small velcro strap off of your pump(or whatever you might have that has some)... That is what did..


precisely what my problem is! (thank heavens it isnt my brain) rummaged through my gear and i did find a velcro strap from my lezyne pump, unfortunately its too short....:madman::madman:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bapski said:


> .... i was fiddling on attaching the helmet mount using the included velcro and i cant seem to attach it properly :madman:
> 
> *is it my helmet? im using a GIRO XAR*....cmon it shouldn't be this hard...
> 
> guess more tinkering when i get home..


After looking at photos of the Giro XAR, I'll just say that the vents ( front part ) on your helmet are not the best for mounting a helmet light as the vents look slanted. I would think that would make the straps slide around. You might want to consider shopping for another helmet. Don't blame the light system, blame the helmet makers for not making helmets more compatible with helmet lights.

You are right though, it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> After looking at photos of the Giro XAR, I'll just say that the vents ( front part ) on your helmet are not the best for mounting a helmet light as the vents look slanted. I would think that would make the straps slide around. You might want to consider shopping for another helmet. Don't blame the light system, blame the helmet makers for not making helmets more compatible with helmet lights.
> 
> You are right though, it shouldn't be this hard.


Thanks for the input. Glad its not me.

Cant justify getting a new helmet, i think i paid retail for it and it was expensive. Wife will definitely kill me!

Guess id have to figure something that will work. Lights are for emegency purposes only (when it gets dark while on the trail) and not really to do night rides...for now


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

The Giro XAR is definitely a terrible helmet for mounting a headlamp in the forward vents. If you ride somewhere that low hanging clearance isn't an issue, you can use the upper vent for greater stability.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

SB Trails said:


> blackbean-- this should help


I can't imagine anyone would use a setting other than the Bush program for riding offroad...


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> Bapski... I had the same problem... The Velcro helmet strap that came with my kit wasnt working... There is no reverse piece of Velcro on the end of the strap-- so when you went though the loop and brought the velcro back to attach to itself--- it wont stick.. You end up with soft side to soft side or hard side to hard side... Not sure if this is the problem your having-- but if it is-- its not going to work.. Youll have to either get in touch with GW or just poach a small velcro strap off of your pump(or whatever you might have that has some)... That is what did..


*took your advice. used one of the velcro straps from a ROAD PUMP and im thinking itll work...BUT
*


OO7 said:


> The Giro XAR is definitely a terrible helmet for mounting a headlamp in the forward vents. If you ride somewhere that low hanging clearance isn't an issue, you can use the upper vent for greater stability.


*this is where the continuation of the BUT comes in....im able to mount it but it seems to be sliding a bit... i may need to re-adjust from time to time., *


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bapski said:


> *took your advice. used one of the velcro straps from a ROAD PUMP and im thinking itll work...BUT
> *
> 
> *this is where the continuation of the BUT comes in....im able to mount it but it seems to be sliding a bit... i may need to re-adjust from time to time., *


I'm not familiar with the GW helmet mount, but on the light that I have, there is a rubber piece on the bottom that provides added grip and prevents it from sliding. You could try adding a piece of 3M's waterproof electrical tape (its THICK stuff) to the bottom of the bracket to give it a little more grip.

Again, I'm not familiar with the GW bracket and this may already be there . . . but if not, maybe give this a shot?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

OO7 said:


> I'm not familiar with the GW helmet mount, but on the light that I have, there is a rubber piece on the bottom that provides added grip and prevents it from sliding. You could try adding a piece of 3M's waterproof electrical tape (its THICK stuff) to the bottom of the bracket to give it a little more grip.
> 
> Again, I'm not familiar with the GW bracket and this may already be there . . . but if not, maybe give this a shot?


the GW helmet mount does have a rubber mount on it... i have not mounted the light on it yet as i just got the tire pump velcro to tie down the the helmet mount. was fiddling on it while at work.. 

should be able to test it when i get home


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Bapski-- go to REI-- they have veclro straps that will work perfect for you -- and they are only a few bucks.. They are in the backpacking area and come in orange(one length) and blue(a different length).. They will work perfect for you..

Here is a link to the orange one-- its even on sale..


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> Bapski-- go to REI-- they have veclro straps that will work perfect for you -- and they are only a few bucks.. They are in the backpacking area and come in orange(one length) and blue(a different length).. They will work perfect for you..
> 
> Here is a link to the orange one-- its even on sale..


thank you very much for the link. ill get it as soon as i find time to go to rei. meanwhile the one's from the tire pump will that you also suggested will do.

i think ill have no problems with the light slipping as the mount is resting on the visor. if it indeed will slip it will only go as far as the visor goes. 








another close up shot of the mount resting on the visor








a front shot








side shot with the control









im no light expert so im not going to go into detail as to how bright it is. this is my first light and what i want it to do is it better out-perform the old light(cygolight?) that my riding buddy lent me. i think it was just under 500lumens and it was a model from way back. how the light performs for me im yet to find out till i test it for a ride.

id like to echo some feedback that was earlier mentioned though

i dont quite get how GW got the right design(sticks after you wrap) for the velcro strap for the battery pack and not for the light mount.

while the design of the velcro strap for the battery pack is usable, problem is its too short! im already having issues mounting the light on my helmet, as it seems the vents on my helmet are not GW friendly id have to also deal with the fact that mounting the battery pack on the helmet is not option.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

the problem with having the lighthead strap use a plastic buckle and double back on itself (the way the battery strap works) is the the buckle may press on your head inside the helmet. The velcro strap that comes with the X2 is indeed too long, but it can be cut down. When it presses against your head 1) it is not uncomfortable, and 2) it tightens the strap and holds the lighthead more stable


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

jcolby said:


> the problem with having the lighthead strap use a plastic buckle and double back on itself (the way the battery strap works) is the the buckle may press on your head inside the helmet. The velcro strap that comes with the X2 is indeed too long, but it can be cut down. When it presses against your head 1) it is not uncomfortable, and 2) it tightens the strap and holds the lighthead more stable


good thing the foam pads on the helmet comes off...so i can take them off, put the mount in place and cover it by putting the foam back in.

also made sure the buckle is not positioned on top of my head but on the sides of the vents.

but boy, ive had to adjust the straps again....


----------



## Roostalee (Jun 27, 2004)

I've been searching for the best light for the money, and invariably my search has landed me here. Almost ready to pull the proverbial trigger, but want to see beamshots and other tests that Francis is putting together. 

Kudos to Francis for allowing late entries to the shoot-out.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

bapski--run the wires through the helmet channels on the inside and out the bach... This will be safer cause it will eliminate the chance a branch can catch the wire and either rip it off and or cause a crash--either eway==bad stuff...I have the battery wire go through my channels out the back--around a channel and back out..This will eliminate the cable pressure on the light head.. Then i lead the remote button out of the front side right vent and velcro the button onto the very right edge of my visor--this way its very easy for me to find--resulting in less time with my hands off the bars-safer


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

bapski said:


> good thing the foam pads on the helmet comes off...so i can take them off, put the mount in place and cover it by putting the foam back in.
> 
> also made sure the buckle is not positioned on top of my head but on the sides of the vents.
> 
> but boy, ive had to adjust the straps again....


Hi Team

We have to sincerely apologise for the current helmet velcro. It was an oversight that slipped through the net and has been remedied already.

The new lights will be shipping soon with 3 pieces of velcro. 1. Elasticised for attaching the 2 cell battery to the helmet and the battery to the bike. 2. For the helmet mount, with loop and correctly configured this time. 3. For mounting the battery to the headstrap.

When mounting the helmet strap with the buckle, slide the buckle up to the mount and tighten from there.

Also, when mounting the battery to the frame, ensure you use the foam strip provided to protect your asset - it works a treat.

Keep the feedback and questions coming!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Team
> 
> We have to sincerely apologise for the current helmet velcro. It was an oversight that slipped through the net and has been remedied already.
> 
> ...


i think you forgot to mention how id get the corrected straps since i just bought my X2


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> bapski--run the wires through the helmet channels on the inside and out the bach... This will be safer cause it will eliminate the chance a branch can catch the wire and either rip it off and or cause a crash--either eway==bad stuff...I have the battery wire go through my channels out the back--around a channel and back out..This will eliminate the cable pressure on the light head.. Then i lead the remote button out of the front side right vent and velcro the button onto the very right edge of my visor--this way its very easy for me to find--resulting in less time with my hands off the bars-safer


thats what i thought of while taking side shots of the helmet. the wire could get snagged on a branch.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

bapski said:


> ...
> i think ill have no problems with the light slipping as the mount is resting on the visor. if it indeed will slip it will only go as far as the visor goes. ...


Looking at the pictures, why you didn't put the light a bit further towards the top of the helmet (ca. 7 - 10mm), so the bottom edge of the light mounting plate leans on the helmet visor edge?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

PeterG said:


> Looking at the pictures, why you didn't put the light a bit further towards the top of the helmet (ca. 7 - 10mm), so the bottom edge of the light mounting plate leans on the helmet visor edge?


the vent i am mounting to is shaped in a way that its wider and curving outwards towards the top of the helmet and narrow and straight toward the brim of the helmet. so that if i mount it higher, it will slip because of the irregularly shaped vent ("v" shaped). had my velcro strap been longer i would have more options on how to secure the helmet mount. still waiting for GW to say if im getting the corrected straps that he mentioned earlier.










on a side note, the picture above was taken while i was initially fiddling with how to attach the mount. i think, i may have it more secure now. i hope.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Peel and stick velcro is how I solve light mounting on lids like this. Some times the velcro is enough, others, I add a strap.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Vancbiker said:


> Peel and stick velcro is how I solve light mounting on lids like this. Some times the velcro is enough, others, I add a strap.


good idea too.. . but that would mean id have to peel out the rubber backing on the helmet mount...

ill test how my current setup works and if not thats another mounting solution. .


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Couldn't you use the bar mount along with the old magicshine mounts and just have it hanging off the front?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

am sure ill figure out a way one way or the other. thanks for the inputs and help guys... im in a good place now that i know i havent lost my brain just trying to figure out why it was becoming difficult to attach the mount.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

gticlay said:


> I can't imagine anyone would use a setting other than the Bush program for riding offroad...


I don't care for the bush program. there really isn't that much noticable difference between 1000lm to 1200 lumens or even 900 to 1300 for reasons of eye sensitivity. the advantages of battery life at 1000lm or 1200lm vs 1300lm makes up for the slight loss of light output. when the trails weren't covered in snow I found 1000lm adequate, but 1200lm to be better. now that all trails have snow on them and speeds are slower, 1200lm is overkill and 1000lm is just right. I also enjoy having a little more flexibility in light output as I may be riding with a group or crossing roads or commuting.

I think the optimal program would be something like: 50:300:700:1200


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Team
> 
> We have to sincerely apologise for the current helmet velcro. It was an oversight that slipped through the net and has been remedied already.
> 
> ...


As was asked earlier, I just got my X2 and am loving it but would like to get the "corrected" helmet strap. Will you make this possible?

My initial ride report will be coming shortly.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> As was asked earlier, I just got my X2 and am loving it but would like to get the "corrected" helmet strap. Will you make this possible?
> 
> My initial ride report will be coming shortly.


Have PM'd you :thumbsup:


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Have PM'd you :thumbsup:


got concerned i was not contacted by you regarding my VELCRO concerns... so i sent you a PM...


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

smthgfshy said:


> ...
> I think the optimal program would be something like: 50:300:700:1200


... or even user programmable


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

PeterG said:


> ... or even user programmable


User programmable is on the cards  But don't tell anyone!

Our new programming has taken into account the feedback we have received here, our own experiences and learned from the mistakes of other companies.

The new programming will be released before February next year and will the the next evolution of IMT (Infinite Mode Technology) - IMT 2.0

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

SB Trails said:


> blackbean-- this should helpQUOTE]
> 
> Duh...Thanks! Completely missed that. Run times in MED is more than sufficient.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi Team
> 
> We have to sincerely apologise for the current helmet velcro. It was an oversight that slipped through the net and has been remedied already.
> 
> ...


Just ordered mine Wednesday, probably not going to get the "new" straps am I? If it's an issue can I contact you guys to get these? Looking forward to the light, heard nothing but great things about the X2!


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Pedalfast said:


> As was asked earlier, I just got my X2 and am loving it but would like to get the "corrected" helmet strap. Will you make this possible?
> 
> My initial ride report will be coming shortly.


Being here in Al. We have some good temps for night riding, my first X2 ride started with the temp around 59f. We rode for 45 minutes until my friends lite croaked (niteflux photomax) 5 more minutes back to the truck, i had run my light for about 25 -30 min on med and the rest on high. When I got home I decided to test the run time just to know how long I would have. I set up a fan and flipped it to high in trail mode. It ran for 2 hr 30 min before I had to call it a night. The next morning I turned it back on, but was unable to switch it out of the lowest mode, it had finally played out. 2.5 hours totally on high, another 50 minutes spilt between med & high, I was impressed. The light was sufficient for a solo light mounted on my helmet, we averaged approx 9.7 mph for the first 4 miles on twisty singletrack, so we were moving along at a fairly brisk pace for my riding level combined with a light stigmitism, which means that my vision gets much worse as it gets darker. I led for a mile or so just to test the light, I was impressed. That sums it up.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> Being here in Al. We have some good temps for night riding, my first X2 ride started with the temp around 59f. We rode for 45 minutes until my friends lite croaked (niteflux photomax) 5 more minutes back to the truck, i had run my light for about 25 -30 min on med and the rest on high. When I got home I decided to test the run time just to know how long I would have. I set up a fan and flipped it to high in trail mode. It ran for 2 hr 30 min before I had to call it a night. The next morning I turned it back on, but was unable to switch it out of the lowest mode, it had finally played out. 2.5 hours totally on high, another 50 minutes spilt between med & high, I was impressed. The light was sufficient for a solo light mounted on my helmet, we averaged approx 9.7 mph for the first 4 miles on twisty singletrack, so we were moving along at a fairly brisk pace for my riding level combined with a light stigmitism, which means that my vision gets much worse as it gets darker. I led for a mile or so just to test the light, I was impressed. That sums it up.


Glad you like the unit! :thumbsup:


----------



## dr paaj (Nov 2, 2005)

On the xar, you need to use the top vent to set the X2 tight, see here x2 image

I don't like having the light on the front vent, the helmet will move slowly towards your nose during riding, now on top the helmet, without battery pack is perfect in balance.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

dr paaj said:


> On the xar, you need to use the top vent to set the X2 tight, see here x2 image
> 
> I don't like having the light on the front vent, the helmet will move slowly towards your nose during riding, now on top the helmet, without battery pack is perfect in balance.


was considering that but thought of trying to mount it up front and see how it works. i figured itll may be too high and may get caught on branches. .

thank you. glad to know somebody else is also using the same light on the same kind of helmet.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

*Two things....*

Someone posted this: REI Sport Wrap - Package of 2 - Free Shipping at REI.com

I bought it at my local REI store for less than $1 and it works beautifully. Much better than the default velcro that came with my light. The light is rock solid now with no movement at all.

I also replaced the one flood lens with a spot lens and now the beam pattern is too narrow for my liking. I don't know if I get much more throw, maybe, maybe not. But I feel the light is a much better allrounder with a flood/spot combination.

Really loving the light and it seems that people are getting very good run times. I don't see myself using H mode very often or much at all. There's really not a big enough difference. I'd rather get the extra hour run time.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

blackbean said:


> Someone posted this: REI Sport Wrap - Package of 2 - Free Shipping at REI.com
> 
> I bought it at my local REI store for less than $1 and it works beautifully. Much better than the default velcro that came with my light. The light is rock solid now with no movement at all.
> 
> ...


i am confused as to what you are trying to say. are you saying having flood/spot combo is better? or are you saying flood/spot combo beam pattern is too narrow for your liking and you do not like it?

also what optics does the X2 come with by default? spot or flood? reason im asking is for me to find out if i need to switch the optics out or am i good as it is.

i have updated the lens on my MJ808E with a wide angle lens which is handlebar mounted so im wondering if im set with the X2 as it is (whatever it came with).

ill most likely be testing my light setup tomorrow and see first hand how it is..


----------



## treasureman (Jul 31, 2006)

I use an X2 on the bar and one on the helmet and I replaced both flood lenses with spot. So I am using spot/spot on bar and helmet and I like it better. 

I first tried spot/spot on helmet only, but didn't seem like I was getting much out of the bar light. When I changed the bar from spot/flood to spot/spot it made a difference to me.


----------



## ptd (Oct 18, 2012)

My experience is similar to blackbean, helmet only, no bar light, tried spot/flood and spot/spot, found spot/flood suited my riding. I like to keep my head up looking down the trail, so when riding fast techy trails the flood filled in the near field for peripheral vision or moving eyes down rather than helmet. The throw in spot/flood seems fine to me.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you have to get the SPOT optics from gloworm? I dont see it at ACTION LEDS SITE not unless im just not finding it.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

bapski said:


> Did you have to get the SPOT optics from gloworm? I dont see it at ACTION LEDS SITE not unless im just not finding it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Choose the X2 from the Lights section and its a radio button within the listing.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

jhymel said:


> Choose the X2 from the Lights section and its a radio button within the listing.


THANKS. but just to be clear, the X2 comes with 2 FLOOD optics by default right? so id be getting the SPOT optics?


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

bapski said:


> THANKS. but just to be clear, the X2 comes with 2 FLOOD optics by default right? so id be getting the SPOT optics?


The X2 should come with a spot and flood optic installed. So if you want a spot/spot combo you will need to order an extra spot optic.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

jhymel said:


> The X2 should come with a spot and flood optic installed. So if you want a spot/spot combo you will need to order an extra spot optic.


lol.. from what ive read, people say they find good results with the default optics SPOT/FLOOD... so guess im set until i test the light first hand tomorrow.

thank you for the inputs.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bapski said:


> THANKS. but just to be clear, the X2 comes with 2 FLOOD optics by default right? so id be getting the SPOT optics?


No, standard set-up is one flood optic and one spot optic. You need to order just one extra spot optic if you what to go spot/spot. I use both set-ups on the bars. Spot/flood for MTB, Spot/spot for road. When you replace the optic there is a trick to putting the front lens back on the light. ( because of the lens O-ring ). When I find the post number for the tip I'll get back to you.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Cat-man-do,
I'd appreciate that post number as I'll be swapping out the optics when I get mine this week. Thanks.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> No, standard set-up is one flood optic and one spot optic. You need to order just one extra spot optic if you what to go spot/spot. I use both set-ups on the bars. Spot/flood for MTB, Spot/spot for road. When you replace the optic there is a trick to putting the front lens back on the light. ( because of the lens O-ring ). When I find the post number for the tip I'll get back to you.


If theres anything im afraid to do is this. Ive read about how one poster had trouble replacing the o-ring & lens assembly. And am glad i may not have to change anything after all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

There is really nothing to be afraid of when replacing the front during an optic change it takes a couple of minutes at most. If you are lucky and keep the light facing upwards during the process, the o-ring will remain seated.

The trick to replacing the front glass is to start on one side of the light and work to the other. Start the O-ring in the groove on one side and slide the glass across to hold it in place. Then work to the other side seating the o-ring whilst applying a little gentle pressure on the glass and sliding it as you go.

When the o-ring is seated and held in place by the glass you can replace the front of the light and screw it down.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

I tend to run the standard Spot/Flood set up off road as it lights up the the ground in front of the wheel as well as offering good throw.

On the road I swap out the flood optic to run Spot/Spot. The tighter beam doesn't dazzling oncoming traffic so much plus the slightly increased throw works well at higher road speeds.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

This is a great tip. That will make it much easier .Thanks!


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Took my X2 out last night and loved it! I didn't have any issues with the default spot/flood optics, I don't think I'll be going the spot/spot route like other's have done. My only issue is with the velcro as other people have mentioned. A couple of zipties remedied that problem and I'm good to go. I've got a Giro Venti and mounted it just above the visor, with the battery in my bag.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

> i am confused as to what you are trying to say. are you saying having flood/spot combo is better? or are you saying flood/spot combo beam pattern is too narrow for your liking and you do not like it?
> 
> also what optics does the X2 come with by default? spot or flood? reason im asking is for me to find out if i need to switch the optics out or am i good as it is.


I guess your question has been answered. The default is flood/spot. It's hard to satisfy everyone's needs/wants with one light/setup, so try it out. Off course what you prefer also depends on where you ride, conditions and your riding style and speed. I prefer the extra flood I get with the default setup when riding trails. On the road I don't seem to benefit that much from running 2 spot lenses.

Someone mentioned again the issues with the default velcro. Check out REI for a velcro with buckle that will resolve the issues with the default velcro.


----------



## boostieboy (Jun 11, 2007)

I too would like to know how to get the updated velcro strap.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Hello. 'Bush' mode is here!!!!

Gloworm X2 - 2013 Mtbr Lights Shootout | Mountain Bike Review

Sweet light. Please check it out and comment/like the review. We'll take it to a lab this Friday.

fc


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow - you obviously didn't mess about in the lab. That was quick.

Great result at 1148 lumens


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

The X2 got another great review in the latest issue of International Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

Will the gloworm x2 get the new XML U3? Are the gloworm lights upgradable like the lupine light bodies?


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Just touching base here - i sent a PM to the guys at Gloworm about an oops with my light and making sure they saw it.

I dropped the battery while trying to unplug it and when that happened it pulled the cable out a bit and i think it broke a connection and now it won't fire up :madman:

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Just touching base here - i sent a PM to the guys at Gloworm about an oops with my light and making sure they saw it.
> 
> I dropped the battery while trying to unplug it and when that happened it pulled the cable out a bit and i think it broke a connection and now it won't fire up :madman:
> 
> ...


Hey Ed, sorry for the slightly delayed response. Getting prepped for Xmas here in NZ and Vag is getting those X1 orders on the way.

I have sent you a PM, but in short this was a small inefficiency that was brought to our attention about 6 months ago and has since been rectified.

Cheers and merry xmas

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## uneek78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

The X1 / X2 QR mounts have now arrived here in the UK - they look sweet.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

crgmoto said:


> The X1 / X2 QR mounts have now arrived here in the UK - they look sweet.


How about some pics?


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Ozzy43 said:


> How about some pics?


I tried to post some but my post count was too low so I wasn't able to. I'll try again now.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Gloworm QR mounts - they are lovely little CNC creations (the rubber shim is to fit standard bars)


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

*X2 ride impressions*

Have done a few rides now with the X2 as a helmet light and am very happy with it overall.
Good things: The light spread is a big rectangle/ trapezoid shape and easily covers track widths and depth for distance at moderate speeds.
Battery life: It doesn't get dark here until 8.45pm at the moment so the portions of my ride in enough darkness to use a light are limited to the last 30 minutes (6-8km's). After this usage, on the 900/1200 lumen modes, the battery still shows 100%.
Remote switch and modes: A good selection of options and not going off in-between all modes I prefer. Perceived difference between 900/1200L modes as said before isn't really that much and as I feel this light is set up for flood rather than throw so using the extra 300 lumens doesn't give you any more useable beam distance. I will try spot/spot in future. 
Things that are a little bit of a hassle: Helmet mount. I have spent hours with this trying to get it to fit with different straps and the original velcro one supplied which isn't that great. Given up with the straps I had so are using 3 zip ties to secure (2 across and 1 from the front to stop it bouncing/moving) then cut them off for my day rides without a light. Contacted Bruce about spot lens accidently left out in my initial order, and he suggested a foam block in-between for helmets with complicated vane shapes to help with attaching which sounds like a good idea. He also said he would send me one of the new D ring straps with the missing spot lens too so good customer service there.
Beam spread: Was a plus up above and still is but for me I find when mounted as a helmet light the distance isn't quite there for going really quickly unless I angle the unit to get maximum range and that creates a dark spot in front of the bike which I fill with a supplementary bar mounted PD32UE (use 400L mode). I personally prefer running two lights anyway just in case 1 dies at the worst possible moment and it also helps with getting rid of shadow effects. This isn't really a criticism but just saying I can't quite ride with confidence at my normal maximum day speeds in some sections of the forest I ride with just this unit alone. I'm 6.1 tall and could just be the height above the ground when helmet mounted etc.
Ideally an X2 bar mounted and X1 helmet mounted would be the absolute business for spill and throw probably!! :thumbsup:

Another thing I would suggest too and this is a criticism of most bike lights I've seen is that most manufacturers use LED's on the cool white end of the spectrum which makes sense as they give the most lumens per amp and lights are sold / promoted on output. But comparing the beam tint on my PD32UE which is a neutral white XML-T6, the colour rendition and ground detail you can see with the neutral LED is way way better than the cooler LED's are giving. Now the emitters are getting more and more powerful how about someone running neutral LEDs? I realise they will only be about 90% of the lumen output compared too similar cool whites but 90% of 1200L at neutral white would be plenty in this example and quality of light is much better for mountain biking with the varying colours and trail conditions.

So ultimately overall very happy with the Gloworm X2 and recommended, especially for what it does cost wise compared to competitors. As a package with an X1 should be unbeatable value for money as a dual light x-country set up.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

crgmoto said:


> Gloworm QR mounts - they are lovely little CNC creations (the rubber shim is to fit standard bars)


Thanks for taking the time to put up the pics, that is really nice looking. Can't wait to get mine. Thanks again.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

snala said:


> Contacted Bruce about spot lens accidently left out in my initial order


Did you order a separate spot optic or is the complete kit supposed to come with one? The reason I ask is because on the Gloworm site the light-head only kit lists a spare spot optic, however when I got both of my X2 kits there was no extra spot optic included.

Thanks.


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

jhymel said:


> Did you order a separate spot optic or is the complete kit supposed to come with one? The reason I ask is because on the Gloworm site the light-head only kit lists a spare spot optic, however when I got both of my X2 kits there was no extra spot optic included.
> Thanks.


I just bought off their NZ website, because I live here, added the spot lens at the same time as the X2 as an extra as it was not listed in the "what's included". 
glowormlites.co.nz/products?product_id=24315]Gloworm]Gloworm]Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm X2 LED Light System V2.0 (1200 Lumen)[/url] Performance Products - Gloworm X2 LED Light System V2.0 (1200 Lumen)[/url] Performance Products - Gloworm X2 LED Light System V2.0 (1200 Lumen)

It definitely wasn't in the kit when I got it so I've emailed and spoken to Bruce about it. Based on my experience so far, I will probably end up trying it when it turns up too.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

noticed the X2 graphics are different on some shots. Mine just has an X2 on it, not Gloworm X2? just a different batch?


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

To everyone using the X2 as a helmet light, are you using the 2-cell or 4-cell battery? I'm looking specifically for a helmet light for commuting, and it's down to the X1 and X2. The issue for me is whether the X1 has a wide enough flood to see the road in front of me. The X2 beam shots look wider than the X1, but I'm worried the combination of the X2 light head and 4-cell battery will be too big a weight on my head? Alternatively, would the 2-cell battery be robust enough to power the X2? And given my needs, do you think the X2 would be worth the extra $50?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> To everyone using the X2 as a helmet light, are you using the 2-cell or 4-cell battery? I'm looking specifically for a helmet light for commuting, and it's down to the X1 and X2. The issue for me is whether the X1 has a wide enough flood to see the road in front of me. The X2 beam shots look wider than the X1, but I'm worried the combination of the X2 light head and 4-cell battery will be too big a weight on my head? Alternatively, would the 2-cell battery be robust enough to power the X2? And given my needs, do you think the X2 would be worth the extra $50?


im using it as helmet mount with a 4cell battery but not mounted on my helmet. i did try but it was quite impossible to do with the wrong velcro straps sent with the light but even it i were able to mount it on my helmet, the 4 cell battery will be kind of on the heavy side.

gloworm has mentioned they will have a 2 cell version but i am yet to see it on their site.

the light is compatible with an MJ battery though and they do have a 2 cell vattery.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

bapski said:


> im using it as helmet mount with a 4cell battery but not mounted on my helmet. i did try but it was quite impossible to do with the wrong velcro straps sent with the light but even it i were able to mount it on my helmet, the 4 cell battery will be kind of on the heavy side.
> 
> gloworm has mentioned they will have a 2 cell version but i am yet to see it on their site.
> 
> the light is compatible with an MJ battery though and they do have a 2 cell vattery.


Having just gotten the 2 cell batteries in I hope to get the X2-2cell option up by tomorrow. We now have the X1, 2 or 4 cell options listed.

The Magicshine batteries will work but will not have the power meter that the gloworm batteries have. (There is no meter on the light) Also, the MJ-6008 is only 2200mAh compared to the 2900mAh of the Gloworm battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

M6TTF said:


> noticed the X2 graphics are different on some shots. Mine just has an X2 on it, not Gloworm X2? just a different batch?


The lights are the same but we decided to throw the Gloworm Logo on the back too......so you are right - just a new batch 

Bruce


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

Regarding using the x2 as a commuter light. I think the 4 cell battery would be overdoing it , I regularly ride 2+ hours with the x2 using the 4 cell and rarely does the indicator get below 50%. I also would not put the 4 cell on my helmet I put it in a back jersey pocket and use the extension cable. Now that the two cells are available I think the combo of the x2 with the 2 cell on the helmet would be sweet and should still give plenty of run time. I have half a mind to get the 2 cell battery just to lighten up on shorter rides.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Going out for my inaugural x1 and x2 combo light ride tonight. Can't frickin wait! Will report back


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

The X2 works very well as a helmet light however the 4-cell battery is best kept in a back pack. Also keep in mind that Gloworm is suppose to offer an even tighter spot optic in the future for people who like a little more throw. Currently the Gloworm X2 has a spot optic that works very well. I usually use mine on the bars though. 

I have used the X2 on the helmet with a 2-cell ( MagicShine ) battery ( both ) mounted on the helmet and it is a very light-weight, low profile set-up. Nothing like not having to deal with wires coming off the helmet! Not as much run time as a 4-cell but if you know how to manage the mode settings the 2-cell can work very well and get you through an entire 
( two hour ) ride. Then again you can buy a second 2-cell and carry it as back-up and use the lamp power settings as you usually do. :thumbsup:


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got back from my first ride with the new x1 to accompany the x2. Wow!!! The x1 is amazing. To be honest I think it outshines my x2. It certainly has way way more throw, and seems brighter. Superb pair


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

M6TTF said:


> Just got back from my first ride with the new x1 to accompany the x2. Wow!!! The x1 is amazing. To be honest I think it outshines my x2. It certainly has way way more throw, and seems brighter. Superb pair


was seriously considering another X2 for my handlebar and use my MJ808E as spare.

but after reading your post, i am now wondering if the X1 is better choice?

THAT IS, if i get assurance i am getting the correct stuff with either X1 or X2 i.e. correct VELCRO straps. am yet to hear if id ever get the correct ones for my last X2 purchase.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

You can be assured you will get all the correct kit in your set. Also we haven't forgotten about the Velcro

Bruce


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> You can be assured you will get all the correct kit in your set. Also we haven't forgotten about the Velcro
> 
> Bruce
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


what i exactly want to hear.... now, X1 or X2?


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> You can be assured you will get all the correct kit in your set. Also we haven't forgotten about the Velcro
> 
> Bruce


Bruce,
I have an X2 that came with the old strap. How do I go about getting the new one? My kit came from Action LED.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

jhymel said:


> Bruce,
> I have an X2 that came with the old strap. How do I go about getting the new one? My kit came from Action LED.


Contact me at the website with your order information and which straps you need and we'll get a new one in the mail to you.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Great customer service, great lights. I'm going to recommend to all my riding buddies.

If you have an x2 then get an x1, you won't be disappointed! I'd even consider 2 x1s it's that good!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if I want to add a X2 to the helmet (already have one on the bars) or an X1 ( 2 cell battery option ). I would add the spot optic to the X2.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

id go for the X1 jonshonda, it really is that good!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Gloworm X2 vs. Garmin GPS: question*

I currently run an X2 on the bars of my road set-up. When the weather starts to get warm again I plan to buy a Garmin GPS for road touring. Some people have claimed possible interference with bike light systems mounted close to the GPS. *Specifically my question: Any one who owns an X2 ( mounted on the bars ) have a Garmin GPS and do you have any problems using the GPS while riding at night with the X2 on.??? * I hate to plunk down $200-$300 for a GPS only to find it won't work right with my light at night.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat, I have several friends I ride with that have Garmins and they have no problems with interference.


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Try your smart phone next to it and see if the GPS tracking apps fail. Be similiar wouldn't it?
We use phones instead of seperate GPS trackers all the time when skiing to get our distance, speeds, vertical drop etc and they work really well. Used it next to the Go Pro on it's chest mount and it still worked fine while that was videoing too so....
Both Android and Iphone have plenty of apps that are designed to track skiing for free so imagine you could even use those to track mountain biking as well. We just use the Whistler one and it even works back here in NZ.
They store your days/runs/rides and map where you have been onto google maps also.


----------



## boostieboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> I currently run an X2 on the bars of my road set-up. When the weather starts to get warm again I plan to buy a Garmin GPS for road touring. Some people have claimed possible interference with bike light systems mounted close to the GPS. *Specifically my question: Any one who owns an X2 ( mounted on the bars ) have a Garmin GPS and do you have any problems using the GPS while riding at night with the X2 on.??? * I hate to plunk down $200-$300 for a GPS only to find it won't work right with my light at night.


No problems with my Edge 800 mounted above the X2, at least not enough of a problem to be noticeable.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

I have a 305 and have not had any issues with interference.


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

CAT, I have a Garmin Edge 500, works perfectly with the X2.
The only issue I did have is when I bought the K-edge mount for the Garmin which sits in line with the stem like the X2 does. Because of all the cables on my road bike exiting under the tape there, ive had to shift the X2 off to the left a bit, no big deal, just cant have two things in the same place at once!

Photo of the Garmin mounted for reference (sorry about the size, but loaded it straight off the iPad)


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Stop those tempting pictures please! Trying to STOP getting goodies here  . Darn might end up with another X2 and a bike computer...oh noh!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*THANKS ALL!*...to everyone that responded to my question.

Looks like it might be worth giving it a try as long as I find what I'm looking for in the right price range. Just wish I could afford the new 810.

Quoted by *Snala*


> Try your smart phone next to it and see if the GPS tracking apps fail. Be similiar wouldn't it?


Yeah, I thought of doing that but to tell you the truth I have a "Cue Sheet" app that works in conjunction with the "RidewithGPS" mapping service. Even in the day the tracking is incredibly slow. I'm sure just a basic GPS ap like "Google Navigate" will work fine ( which works great in my car ) but I want to be able to store a complete turn by turn ride and ride by it in real time ( not one minute after I pass a turn... )

Anyway, just out of curiosity I will test it with "Google Navigate" just to see what happens.
Just keep in mind that even if it fails it doesn't necessarily mean that a Garmin would do the same ( or vice versa )


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

I changed my night riding setup finally from:

x2 v1 on the bars running spot/flood to flood/flood. 
X2 v2 on the helmet running spot/flood to spot/spot. 

I did get a fair bit more throw from my helmet. However it did seem like less overall light. I got pretty used to the wall of light that the x2s produce running the mixed optics. 

Im going to run it like this for a while and see how I adjust to it. The spot spot combo is a really good thrower with enough spill to cover a fire road width.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*One Year On.*



ljracer said:


> I changed my night riding setup finally from:
> 
> x2 v1 on the bars running spot/flood to flood/flood.
> X2 v2 on the helmet running spot/flood to spot/spot.
> ...


Hi people. It's been a while.

For those who don't remember me, I was one of the first pre-orderers of the Gloworm X2 version 1... In fact, I loved what I saw so much, I preordered two!!

This was exactly a year ago this week!

Since then, I have ridden somewhere in the region of 3000km or so with them, through sub-zero winters and 35+ summers. I am primarily a long-distance city rider, with Weekly jaunts into the pitch black, riverside tracks which line the large river near my house.

I originally ran with two v1 lights on my bars. One double spot, and the other with double elliptical.

This was an excellent combination, but it seemed to lack a little bit of the throw which I had come to expect from my magicshine.

It was then that the version 2 was announced, and from all the information I could gather, they had dealt with many of the issues which the first version had had: Better QC (most important: you'll see why in a minute,) larger optics for MUCH better throw, superior anodizing and an overall improvement product "polish".

I loved my X2s so much, that when Gloworm very generously rewarded their pioneering spirited customers with a half-price v2, I jumped on it without hesitation.

Here is where I reached lighting nirvana:

An X2 v1 with double elliptical filter and X2 v 2 double spot combi on the bars.

Awesome wall of light and very adjustable due to the four, easy-to-use, user-selectable programs which can be changed on the fly whilst riding (if you have two or more lights, obviously).

The v1, with its original lens setup was perhaps a little too wide for anything but technical, assault-course grade ascents, yet great with two, optional, elliptical lenses in place as they used the light far more efficiently than the "shot-gun" wide lenses and the "half-hearted" spot lenses.

This combined with the V2 with double spots was for me, the ultimate combination.

The V2 gave me throw, whilst the V1 with its elliptical lenses lit the whole width of the road without blinding oncoming cars and as a bonus made my bike very visible at busy junctions when set to commuter-flash.

So I was disappointed that my two V1s died with randomly non-responsive buttons within a couple of months of each other just after receiving my V2. HOWEVER, they were replaced instantly and without question by the most-excellent folk at Gloworm and I am now the proud owner of no less than 3 Gloworm X2 v2 light-heads!!!!

I do still miss my V1 on the bars, but I am still more than satisfied with my current setup:

Double-spot on the bar with spot-wide on the helmet... Why do I ride opposite to the commonly chosen setup of wide on the bars and spot on the top? Because I find any circular-profile, wide lens on the bars gives me just too much close-up illumination.

The helmet mounted spot-wide, on the other hand gives a gorgeous, smooth and artifact-free light with enough throw to cope with even high-speed (40km/h) descents.

My X2 v2s, have given me over nine months of trouble-free, insanely fun - and most importantly - high-quality lighting, so after a year, I would not hesitate IN THE SLIGHTEST to recommend these wonderful, compact, light and reliable lights to anyone.

In fact, my bike is now heading towards the knacker's yard, so I can say that my lights have outlasted it!

Now, if only someone would come up with an elliptical lens... 
Anyone? Anyone?

**
(To allay any confusion, I am talking exclusively about the X2, not the newly released X1 ... When I say V1, I simply mean the superceded, first version of the Gloworm X2)


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Glowworm X2 minor quibbles*

If my previous post came across as a rather gushing endorsement of the product? It should, the X2 is a bloody marvel!

But since nothing is perfect, it is only fair to state the little quibbles I've had with the V2 in the nine months I've owned it.

* O-Rings... O-Rings are one of those things guaranteed to bring up debate. love'em or hate'em, they are a common method for mounting lights.

Now, My lights sit firm... No grip tape, no putty or blu-tac. they just sit firm. The issue is not that the lights move during my ride, it's just that I have to take my lights off at least once a night when I arrive at my destination... So far I have lost 3 o-rings. Poiiiing! Gone, just like that... If they were captive, like those of the magicshine, they'd be better. As they are, they're more like a bloody Snitch from a Quidditch match!

(Their new QR mount should solve this)

* Battery... There is no questioning the quality of the cells. My lights last seemingly twice as long with the Gloworm 4 cell pack than with the MS 4400mAh pack!

The problem is the power wire holding grommet used to pull out repeatedly without any undue force applied. This exposed the rather disconcertingly thin wires within!

I had to apply a generous blob of superglue to fix this issue. It's now three moths without incident

(I have been told that later packs do not suffer this issue.)

* Battery indicator... Grrr... There are 4 minuscule, yet blindingly bright LEDs on the top face of my 4 cell battery. (100, 75, 50 and 25%) Look directly at them at arm's length, at night and you'll be seeing stars for minutes. Too bright... And being that they are all green (Although I've never seen the last 25% LED lit - Did i mention it uses great cells?), and the %age scale is not illuminated by them, it's impossible to tell just how much juice is remaining without close inspection... Just a simple green/yellow/orange/red LED would solve this.

Seriously, I use the fuel gauge LED to illuminate my Cat-eye Velo at night when shoulder-mount the helmet X2's battery on my backpack strap!

* Button Velcro... Yuck, just yuck... sticky patches left behind where the velcro spots used to be! yet the velcro itself no longer sticks to it's other half!

(Apparently, this been fixed?)

* X2 Cable "Y" junction between lighthead and power plug / remote button.

The wiring is easy to damage. I have the remote button mounted on one side of the light near where my thumb sits, while the power cable is pulled back towards to handlebar stem where the battery terminal is located.

As such, the cable becomes more of a T than a Y in natural use and the remote wire has gradually pulled out of the little palstic tab that sits at the centre of the "Y".

I have bound the two cables together with electrical tape, but I fear it's just a matter of time before the cable breaks or short circuits.

I have the same issue with my helmet mounted X2. the remote button sits at right angles to the natural direction the cable runs along the vent of my helmet. as such, the remote wire's external sheath has pulled out of the little plastic junction tab.

Except for the final issue, these are minor niggles, to be expected from a new product on the market less than a year. Moreover, it appeares that they have been addressed by Gloworm. This last issue, however, may lead to an extinction-level event if the cable finally gives way.

I presume it has something to do with me having to remove my lights every night...

Anyway. I hope this gives you a good, balanced view of the X2!

Right, I'm off for a quick jaunt.


----------



## hpmr (Aug 7, 2011)

Will the X2 get Cree XM-L U3?


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

hpmr said:


> Will the X2 get Cree XM-L U3?


My understanding is that there are no changes planned for the X2 before Fall/Autumn 2013, so people buying now will not suddenly find a new version arriving next week.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Quick pic from last night - X2 and X1 combo. iPhone 4


Charity lane - gloworm X2 and X1 by M6TTF, on Flickr


----------



## hpmr (Aug 7, 2011)

crgmoto said:


> My understanding is that there are no changes planned for the X2 before Fall/Autumn 2013, so people buying now will not suddenly find a new version arriving next week.


Okay, sounds good! Guess its time to jump on the gloworm bandwagon then. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone know if the X2 will step down in brightness or overheat if it's used as a headlamp for long durations without the extra airflow from riding? Just curious how viable it is as a headlamp off the bike.

I'd really like to see an even lower dim setting, something 1-10 lumens, I really think at the size the X2 is it's a package that could contend in the all around headlight market as well, especially now that many all-around headlamps are pushing $100-200, but for people using it close up, around camp, etc. a super low light mode is needed. An even smaller battery that would attach to the headband would be nice as well, even though it would have very limited run time on high it would still have a lot of run time in the ranges must people are using a headlamp off the bike.

I can take or leave the remote switch, I like them on the bars a lot, not so much on the helmet or on a headband.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

The headlamp will definitely drop down in power if the light head gets to hot. The temp control on the new lights are all set at 60 deg Celsius. Once the temp drops the light will slowly increase power in an attempt to return it to the previous level.

At the 300 lumen setting, the light can be left without fear of dropping down, and at super dim ( for this light) it will go for a little over 2 days continuously with a light suitable for the campsite, bright but suitable.

Unfortunately the light cannot lower its power to the point where 10 lumens is possible. This is due to the fact the electronics have been optimised for the preset ranges and for max efficiency. The light in its current state has electronic efficiency of 95%.

We now can supply a 2 cell battery that is designed to be attached to the back of the new head strap. This solution provide a very good all in one solution for camping and trail running. I have plenty of customers in NZ using the headlamp for adventure racing purposes, including trail running and orienteering - all with positive reports. The X2 and now the X1 both provide very viable solutions for headlamps.

Cheers 

Bruce
Gloworm 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey Gloworm owners, perhaps maybe this is question specifically for the manufacturer... If I were to buy the lighthead only, would the proposed battery I wish to use need a protection PCB on it? Or is there protection built into the light head itself?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

bad andy said:


> Hey Gloworm owners, perhaps maybe this is question specifically for the manufacturer... If I were to buy the lighthead only, would the proposed battery I wish to use need a protection PCB on it? Or is there protection built into the light head itself?


Hello,

As a general rule for lights that use external batteries - Yes the battery pack should have a protection PCB for safety reasons when charging.

Also we would highly recommend you to purchase a battery pack with reputable manufacturer cells (Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung, BAK etc.). Buying no name battery packs, even with a protection PCB built in may not keep you safe 100% as some of these PCB use bad quality components with high failure rates or recycled-2nd hand cells.

Nevertheless while riding you will not have to worry of your battery being overdischarged. The X2 PCB will stop drawing from the battery in a safe voltage level that will not cause the battery cells to overdischarge. This is valid on the case of using 18650 battery cells.

Cheers
Vaggelis
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

bad andy said:


> Hey Gloworm owners, perhaps maybe this is question specifically for the manufacturer... If I were to buy the lighthead only, would the proposed battery I wish to use need a protection PCB on it? Or is there protection built into the light head itself?


I would have to agree with Vag. The light will shut off at 6.0V but the PCB does more than prevent over discharge. It prevents over charging, and since you will need at least 2 cells in series, it balances the cells to make sure they are both fully charged and neither one is over discharged. Li-ion batteries are not to be messed with. They contain a lot of power.
Some people have used an RC hobby pack and they will work if you use the RC charger. It charges each cell individually.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> Some people have used an RC hobby pack and they will work if you use the RC charger. It charges each cell individually.


Thanks Vag/Jim - this is what I have been doing with some cheap chinese lights I've been using this season. It's been working fine. I'd transferred the PCB from the original lights' packs to some R/C LiPos, and charging with my r/c charger. It's been working well, and is quite reliable.

That being said however, I just placed an order with Jim and went with the GloWorm batts anyway. Couldn't hurt to keep things legit I figure.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

I plan to eventually get a quality commuter bike light for 80% urban daytime use. Have used Dinotte lights for quite awhile, but looking at the Gloworms I think its time to branch out.

So here's the question: how would the X2 on med. compare to the X1 on high for commuter use? Can any one compare Gloworms quality to Dinotte?

tia


----------



## zeb (May 21, 2006)

I replaced Piko 3 with X2 only because of user friendly options that X2 provides over Lupine Piko 3.
1.X2 remote switch is way better than Piko´s stiff and hard to use switch.
2.X2 programmable light levels,I can use my as worklight with low level modes real multipurpose light.Piko has only 3 levels.
3.X2 has options on optics,just wish i could get more throw.
4.X2 cables and charger/adaptors are not up to quality of Lupine.Piko wins this leg 6-2.

My light came from UK so it was not provided eurostyle plug with charger...
I use X2 on helmet and had to flip light head around to make remote switch usable with left hand.
Velcro on switch was no good so i used doubleside 3m tape keep switch attached to helmet problely.

Just wonder if X1 would be my ultimate helmet light with better throw?
I changed optic from flood to spot but still need more throw on X2 helmet light


----------



## Pizzi (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm really happy with my X2 v2, because with such a light I can ride like 100 kilometres in the dark without any problems. Brilliant stuff actually!

Unfortunately I think the battery recently died. Last time I tried to recharge it the red LED on the charger didn't went to green. Didn't pay that much attention to it at that moment. During my ride, when I switched through the modes (low-med-high/Trail programme), the light beam was flashing a few times when switching back to low. Much sooner than usually happens. That indicates the battery wasn't fully charged.

I just hooked up the battery for recharge, but the charger LED won't even turn to red. The charger will run a little bit hot. 

When I connect the battery to the X2, it doesn't work. No light at all.

So, will this be a battery or charger problem? My guess is battery, but I'm not sure. Any clues how to find out?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Pizzi said:


> So, will this be a battery or charger problem? My guess is battery, but I'm not sure. Any clues how to find out?


Pizzi, I would guess this is a charger problem. Get in touch with Gloworm or whoever you bought it from and they will get you a new charger.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

IMG_2688 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_2710 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*.*

Just received my X2 yesterday, and charged the battery. Charger indicated green in about 4-6 hours, however upon first use the battery gauge only indicates 20%.

I'm charging it again now, but noticed the wall charger showed green after only a couple of minutes, so suspect the battery is indeed charged.

Any tips, or do I have a faulty battery (or just flaky capacity indicator)?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just finished running it on the highest setting for over 2.5 hours (impressive - still going when I stopped it) in front of a fan, and the battery magically increased its reserves from a green light on 20%, to 40%, right up to 100% and a red light at this point.

So, it's just a matter of the indicator lights being reversed, and I can live with that. Battery output and charge is certainly working as expected.

Thanks to Jim at Action LED for his quick response with ideas.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Guys I have involved my local club with Glowworm products we all love them, the direct factory contact, fast response and good value of product is great..

Vaj I am taking holiday in New Zealand July 10-23 any recommendations?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

shiftless89 said:


> Guys I have involved my local club with Glowworm products we all love them, the direct factory contact, fast response and good value of product is great..
> 
> Vaj I am taking holiday in New Zealand July 10-23 any recommendations?


Hey, Bruce here! Drop me an email on [email protected], I'll let you know some good spots. I may even have time to personally show you some areas. Cheers


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey, Bruce here! ....


Hey, Cat here...

Lost my internet connection for a week and just now got it back. Whew!...never know how much you depend on internet till it's gone but I digress...

During that time I had a chance to try out one of my new custom drop-in's that uses an *XM-L2* that it binned in the *5000K temp range.* I think it was suppose to be a "neutral white" bin. Anyway I've been very impressed with how this LED has performed. While I was testing it I was comparing it to the Gloworm X2 ( U-bin ) that I still use as my_ bar lamp of choice_.

During the test I couldn't help but notice that the X2 with duel U-bin XML's ( while brighter ) couldn't define trail features like the ( single ) XML2 using the warmer bin. The 5000K spectrum just makes trail features jump out at you and has less reflective glare. Since I was testing it on a trail that was just loaded with rocks and ruts I was absolutely amazed at the difference.

Don't get me wrong, I still love my Gloworm's and yes they still rock. However, I was so impressed with how well the single XM-L2 ( 5000K ) could define details on a trail that *I have to ask the question: Is Gloworm going to offer an upgraded X2 lighthead using the XM-L2?...preferably with a 5000K option?* If you do put me on the preorder list now. A duel XM-L2 ( 5000K ) light head would absolutely rock coming off the bars.


----------



## goatman (Nov 14, 2004)

Cat I have to agree with your observations regarding a warmer bin. I have done the same with my old Magicshine lighthead and it allows my eyes to see trail details much better. The current obsession with lumens may pass, eventually giving way to a change to warmer light bins...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

goatman said:


> Cat I have to agree with your observations regarding a warmer bin. I have done the same with my old Magicshine lighthead and it allows my eyes to see trail details much better. The current obsession with lumens may pass, eventually giving way to a change to warmer light bins...


Yep, nothing wrong with lots of lumen as long as they don't don't wash out the trail details. The softer bins seem to bring out the natural colors of the trail. This makes seeing minute details much easier. Those details include things like; hidden roots, small bumps, small and natural colored rocks, transitional edges on ruts, etc, etc.
Another interesting fact is that the neutral ( 5000K ) and warm ( 4000K ) bins don't seem to illuminate particulate matter in the air ( dust/pollen ) like the cooler emitter bins do. I'm not sure "Why" that is but it is something that I noticed years ago when the brighter LED lamps were first starting to come to market.

All said, hard enough to see trail features ( at night ) when screaming around blind turns at breakneck speed using only a couple of lights. Anything that gives you a bit more visual acuity is a big plus and might just save your a**.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yep, nothing wrong with lots of lumen as long as they don't don't wash out the trail details. The softer bins seem to bring out the natural colors of the trail. This makes seeing minute details much easier. Those details include things like; hidden roots, small bumps, small and natural colored rocks, transitional edges on ruts, etc, etc.
> Another interesting fact is that the neutral ( 5000K ) and warm ( 4000K ) bins don't seem to illuminate particulate matter in the air ( dust/pollen ) like the cooler emitter bins do. I'm not sure "Why" that is but it is something that I noticed years ago when the brighter LED lamps were first starting to come to market.
> 
> All said, hard enough to see trail features ( at night ) when screaming around blind turns at breakneck speed using only a couple of lights. Anything that gives you a bit more visual acuity is a big plus and might just save your a**.


Thanks for the input Cat, we are definitely going to be upgrading to the XML2 very soon, you may even see something at Interbike!

Regards the warmer tint, it is something we are testing in the X1 and X2 in addition to some new offerings that we are working on. There are major benefits to the softer light and we are starting to see this. However it is a fine balance getting the intensity and tint just right. Watch this space.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## rotaholic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Bruce, any idea when these new offerings might hit the shelves here in NZ? I was about to grab an X2 but might hold off its going to be pretty soon


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just received a G2 yesterday morning and at around 9:00 am plugged it into the charger. After 7 hours I plugged the light into the battery pack and it read 80% charged. I toggled through the light setting with no problems. I then plugged the battery back back into the charger and left it there 2 more hours but now the light on the back of the charger was not coming on. I then plugged the light back into the battery pack and, well, nothing. The light itself did not come one, nor did any of the light indicators on the battery pack come on. I waited an hour and then plugged the battery back into the charger and left it for 3 hours but just tested it again and still nothing. I searched this thread but could not find a post by anyone with a similar problem. This was purchased from a shop in the UK and shipped to Austria which means it has a UK 3 pronged charger with a plug outlet adapter (if that is of any help) that was included. 

Anyone have any ideas as to what could have gone wrong and what I should do to get the light up and running?

Thanks.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you charger is faulty.....get back in touch with the shop you purchased it from and they will sort out a placement. Should be an easy process!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!
That was rather my first thought as well, but then I thought that that does not explain why the light stopped working. The battery did have an 80% charge so even with a faulty charger it should have lasted a few hours, right? 
I have an email into the store and if I don't hear back from them this morning will give them a ring in the afternoon. A shame really, we finally have some dry weather here in central Europe and was really looking forward to some night riding this week. I'll let you know what happens. 
Thanks again.


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Edit: Hoping against hope to be able to get some night riding in this weekend if the Friday morning deliveries include the package. But CRGMoto has shipped a second ion battery charger today :thumbsup: since it may be that the original replacement is hung-up in transit somewhere. Although the UK is in the EU, there are still national boarders to cross. Anything can happen. 
Thanks.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Drop me an email at [email protected] and I will sort you out with a new charger asap. Apologies for the lack of response from the UK.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Done. And thanks.
Cheers.
Tim


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

...


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Another replacement charger was posted Airmail so should be with you shortly


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Danny,

Got it, a second replacement charger has been shipped. One of them is sure to get here next week. 
Many thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

New charger should be with you asap.


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Regards the warmer tint, it is something we are testing in the X1 and X2 in addition to some new offerings that we are working on. There are major benefits to the softer light and we are starting to see this. However it is a fine balance getting the intensity and tint just right. Watch this space.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Bruce


Agree. Before I got the X1 to go with the X2 I was running a Fenix PD32UE on the bars which is a true 400L using the XML T6 neutral white emitter. Definition and colour rendition was really nice and also helps when its been raining as well as lessens reflective glare off the wet surfaces. As said earlier, lumen outputs seem to be plenty enough now so the latest neutral emitters with the more efficient runtime benefits would be the best of both worlds in my opinion. To be honest I realise max output lumens sounds great marketing wise but for a 10% reduction in output for neutral emitters I'd seriously go there. Especially since personally I only run the X1 and x2 on the 600/900 lumen settings and not their respective maximums at the moment anyway 90% of the time as that's more than enough. So for maybe a marketing point of difference it's a risk but based on how popular neutral is on the torch forums, hopefully it wouldn't be too much of a hard sell. Its nice seeing daytime colours at night...


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Any recommendations on where to buy replacement O-rings for the X2 and X1? Home Depot? Lowes? The local hardware store?

I did a quick search through the thread and couldn't find definitive answer. Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my replacement charger in today's mail. Unfortunately and for whatever reason the first replacement charger never arrived and it seems to simply have been gone missing in transit, and that is in no way the fault of shipper. I'm glad I was able to push my frustration down and force myself to be patient because this was the light that I really wanted to go with after spending a good many hours pouring over every review of bike lights I could find online.

A special thanks to CRGMoto for understanding my frustration and shipping out a second charger pronto which is now working just fine.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (Mar 24, 2012)

Picked up my special order (non stock item) Gloworm X1 and Gloworm X2 from my LBS For The Riders on Wednesday after work.

Managed to put them on the bike last night, looking forward to Sat morning pre dawn ride to test them out.

Spent a bit of time trying to find the right location to put them on the helmet (X1) and bike handlebars (X2). Really want to hang the X2 below the headstem so it's safe and protected from me stacking the bike, but looks like I have an issue with cables blocking the light. Will have to stick the allen key in my pocket for any on trail adjustments required.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey, Bruce here! Drop me an email on [email protected], I'll let you know some good spots. I may even have time to personally show you some areas. Cheers


Bruce
We are about to cross to the South Island. Unfortunately my schedule is booked solid with kid friendly things. You have an amazing country here. We are really enjoying it

Michael


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

shiftless89 said:


> Bruce
> We are about to cross to the South Island. Unfortunately my schedule is booked solid with kid friendly things. You have an amazing country here. We are really enjoying it
> 
> Michael


Hey Michael - glad you're enjoying it! Love the South Island, though don't get down there enough. Booked solid here at the moment too....busy designing the next big thing!

Bruce


----------



## CsHoSi (Sep 28, 2005)

What an epic thread! I had been reading it through all last week as I was in the market and having a hard time deciding with all the choices.

Well, my L&M Arc NiMH battery didn't even make it to my turn-around point this morning so it was time to pull the trigger.

I chose Gloworm Manufacture (X2) purchased from Jim at Action LED Lights because of their most helpful presence on this forum.

I really appreciate everyone else's input and pictures as well.

Another selling point for me was the mounting system. Others strap a bar to your helmet so can use integrated light head strap. My old L&M had two separate mounts attached by screw and I like that system.

I kind of wish I could have the user-programmable levels, but coming from medium/high only, I'm sure I won't be too deprived.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

used my X2 for the first time this season last week and my impromptu night ride with my buddies almost got awry. i was ready to awe them with how bright my light was until the MOUNTING SCREW broke off! i was frantic to find a quick fix when i remembered i kept the baggies that came with my light and was relieved to see that there was an extra MOUNTING SCREW! im thinking this was for the handlebar mount.

so question would be would anyone know where i can get a replacement MOUNTING SCREW. . im thinking id find one at HOME DEPOT but am not sure what SIZE/SPEC screw to get. . as this light is made in NZ, im not really sure if it (NZ) uses the same SCREW standard as the US. 

ive had the light less than a year, used at most, 3-4 times and the screw SNAPS on me?


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

bapski said:


> used my X2 for the first time this season last week and my impromptu night ride with my buddies almost got awry. i was ready to awe them with how bright my light was until the MOUNTING SCREW broke off! i was frantic to find a quick fix when i remembered i kept the baggies that came with my light and was relieved to see that there was an extra MOUNTING SCREW! im thinking this was for the handlebar mount.
> 
> so question would be would anyone know where i can get a replacement MOUNTING SCREW. . im thinking id find one at HOME DEPOT but am not sure what SIZE/SPEC screw to get. . as this light is made in NZ, im not really sure if it (NZ) uses the same SCREW standard as the US.
> 
> ive had the light less than a year, used at most, 3-4 times and the screw SNAPS on me?


Just contact them directly. I am sure they will take care of you.

Their service has been outstanding.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

bapski said:


> used my X2 for the first time this season last week and my impromptu night ride with my buddies almost got awry. i was ready to awe them with how bright my light was until the MOUNTING SCREW broke off! i was frantic to find a quick fix when i remembered i kept the baggies that came with my light and was relieved to see that there was an extra MOUNTING SCREW! im thinking this was for the handlebar mount.
> 
> so question would be would anyone know where i can get a replacement MOUNTING SCREW. . im thinking id find one at HOME DEPOT but am not sure what SIZE/SPEC screw to get. . as this light is made in NZ, im not really sure if it (NZ) uses the same SCREW standard as the US.
> 
> ive had the light less than a year, used at most, 3-4 times and the screw SNAPS on me?


Hey bapski,

Just send me an e-mail at [email protected] and we'll try to find a solution ASAP.

The good news is that we have changed the bolt with a stainless steel one and we can send you some.

Cheers,
Vag


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey bapski,
> 
> Just send me an e-mail at [email protected] and we'll try to find a solution ASAP.
> 
> ...


email sent... thank you for the VERY QUICK reply. .


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

allenpg said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy replacement O-rings for the X2 and X1? Home Depot? Lowes? The local hardware store?
> 
> I did a quick search through the thread and couldn't find definitive answer. Thanks!
> -Pete


I just buy a set from deal extreme (DX.COM) they have tabs which makes them much easier to attach/detach than the stock efforts.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

allenpg said:


> Any recommendations on where to buy replacement O-rings for the X2 and X1? Home Depot? Lowes? The local hardware store?
> 
> I did a quick search through the thread and couldn't find definitive answer. Thanks!
> -Pete


Pete,

The O-rings used on most of these lights are made of silicone rubber and are not the same as what you would find at a hardware store. They have much more stretch. You can use the rings sold for most other bikes or if your in a pinch use a heavy rubber band doubled over as necessary . I find the one off a bunch of broccoli works well. 
We sell Magicshine (the tabbed ones mentioned above) or Gemini O-rings. (they are heavier than the stock Gloworm O-rings) Or I do have a few Gloworm sets on hand but don't have them listed right now. I'll put them up if your interested


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

bapski said:


> used my X2 for the first time this season last week and my impromptu night ride with my buddies almost got awry. i was ready to awe them with how bright my light was until the MOUNTING SCREW broke off! i was frantic to find a quick fix when i remembered i kept the baggies that came with my light and was relieved to see that there was an extra MOUNTING SCREW! im thinking this was for the handlebar mount.
> 
> so question *would be would anyone know where i can get a replacement MOUNTING SCREW. . im thinking id find one at HOME DEPOT *but am not sure what SIZE/SPEC screw to get. . as this light is made in NZ, im not really sure if it (NZ) uses the same SCREW standard as the US.
> 
> ive had the light less than a year, used at most, 3-4 times and the screw SNAPS on me?


At Lowes they have a special board for matching bolts/screws. ( or just ask an employee to help ) I'm assuming you are talking about the allen bolt that screws into the side of the lamp(?). Whether it's metric or not won't make a difference as they have both. Not sure they will have the correct length, head type or color but they should have something that will work. As long as the threads match and the length is right it should work. Just bring the one you have with you so you can match it up.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> At Lowes they have a special board for matching bolts/screws. ( or just ask an employee to help ) I'm assuming you are talking about the allen bolt that screws into the side of the lamp(?). Whether it's metric or not won't make a difference as they have both. Not sure they will have the correct length, head type or color but they should have something that will work. As long as the threads match and the length is right it should work. Just bring the one you have with you so you can match it up.


thanks. was planning to do that till Vag chimed in and instructed me to send an email. already sent the email and enabled the option to inform me if email has been read. sent email last night and i havent gotten my confirmation yet. im assuming this will be the same case as the replacement Velcro strips that never came from last year.

so yeah.. i might as well go to Home Depot or Lowes for the a temporary spare MOUNTING SCREW until i receive my replacement screws from GLOWWORM.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Bapski,

Send me your address. We have some extra bolts (and Velcro straps too) and can help you out.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

bapski said:


> ....but am not sure what SIZE/SPEC screw to get. . as this light is made in NZ, im not really sure if it (NZ) uses the same SCREW standard as the US.


That light is built in China , not NZ. It uses standard metric thread for the mount screw. The metric section at any reasonable hardware store or auto parts store will have the correct thread size.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> Bapski,
> 
> Send me your address. We have some extra bolts (and Velcro straps too) and can help you out.


email sent. thank you ..


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I think the easiest way is to take the light head to the store which sells the screws/bolts (I don't know the right name of such store in your country) and try the correct bolt size. Easy and fast solution...


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Michael - glad you're enjoying it! Love the South Island, though don't get down there enough. Booked solid here at the moment too....busy designing the next big thing!
> 
> Bruce


missing New Zealand already. what an amazing place.....

Bruce, now any new details on this "next big thing" I will be watching for details


----------



## OzFest (Nov 8, 2011)

Just wanted to put a plug in here for these lights. I've had the X2 lights for about 18 months noq. I've used them on average once/week for a 2 hr night ride. I've also done probably 6 night races with them. They are amazing in every way. No regrets. Super bright. Amazing value. 

Couple months ago I had one of the remote switches come apart on me as I was taking it off the velcro on my helmet. I emailed Vag about it and he had a rep in New Jersey contact me (I live in Maryland). Sent me a new light within a couple days. EXCELLENT customer service.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Vag. I can't resist buying a product from someone with the best name ever.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmmm... Nice little teaser up on the Facebook page. When do we get the juicy details??


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Buster Bluth said:


> Vag. I can't resist buying a product from someone with the best name ever.


Hey,

My full name is Vaggelis but i just renamed myself to Vag for simplicity and for my own pleasure.

Greets from Interbike. Btw, new products are just announced here. Check our fb page.

Cheers,
Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> My full name is Vaggelis but i just renamed myself to Vag for simplicity and for my own pleasure.
> 
> ...


FYI, there is like a million reference names on Facebook with the name, "Gloworm" or some variation there of in the title. I went to the New Zealand website and clicked the Facebook link there. No go, dead link. This is why I don't do social websites to find out information about products.

My .02 cents...When the products become available best just to post here on MTBR.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice update on the X2. Need to see beamshots of the XS.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow...an X3. Can't wait to see the beam pics of that!! Wonder how well it would go with my X1?

Will there be a pre sale for it?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Not sure what they are calling the new Triple ( XS? ). Looks interesting if this is indeed a real 2200 lumen lamp. Wondering what the UI will be like and if wired remotes are still in the picture.



> Will there be a pre sale for it?


I hope so but I have other things I want answered before I consider upgrading.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

So Cat, here is some info for you and other forum users. The triple is called the XS (Excess) and features a remote switch and a new user interface or UI and comes standard with the Gloworm QR mount.

It is a true 2200 lumen light and this will be confirmed using an integrating sphere within the next 4 or so weeks. It is run at the same current as the X2 and features a superior boost driver with efficiencies in excess of 95%. Additionally it will be sent into Francios for testing.

Unfortunately there will not be any presale specials.

The new UI features two default programmes built in, the first accessed by a single button press the second by a double click, like a computer mouse. The first features three light levels the second two levels. Both feature our special mode. The user can now customise each individual light level in addition to being able to choose which special mode is preferred in each programme. Essentially the user can customise two programmes that can be used at any time and change the settings in the fly using the single button.

Cheers

Bruce 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> So Cat, here is some info for you and other forum users. The triple is called the XS (Excess) and features a remote switch and a new user interface or UI and comes standard with the Gloworm QR mount.
> 
> It is a true 2200 lumen light and this will be confirmed using an integrating sphere within the next 4 or so weeks. It is run at the same current as the X2 and features a superior boost driver with efficiencies in excess of 95%. Additionally it will be sent into Francios for testing.
> 
> ...


Cheers Bruce, and thanks for the feedback. :thumbsup:

I assume both the new ( Triple ) XS and the upgraded X2 are both using XM-L2 emitters and have wired remotes??

I'll take your word about the optics but concerning the emitters; What tint or Kelvin rating are going to be used? 

New user interface sounds sweet. See if I get this straight; If I choose the three mode programm I can set each of the three levels to the brightness level I want?? :rockon: ...AND...I can choose which sub-mode to use as well? Cool..:headphones: , to my ears.



> Unfortunately there will not be any presale specials.


Huh!...:shocked: Awe cat crap. Just when you's was on a roll. :sad::cryin:...

Last question: Will the "Lamp head only" option still be offered?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Unfortunately there will not be any presale specials.
> 
> Cheers
> Bruce


Man...this sounds expensive already! Bracing for the price.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah bummer about the no presale. Was looking forward to possibly upgrading from my x2 at a nice price. Will have to wait and see now.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, light head only will be available through Action LED in about 6 weeks or so.

To answer your other question, yes yo will also be able to select the special mode...flash, dim or beacon.

Essentially you will be able to fully customise the light to suit your needs. You will be able to setup up two programmes for two completely different uses both accessible with a couple of simple clicks.

Pricing will be $359 RRP and will include the Gloworm QR mount (this retails at $40 alone)

2014 prices on other units are as follows:

Cx 600 lumen $129
X1 950 lumen $209
X2 1500 lumen $259
XS 2200 lumen $359

Cheers

Bruce




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Yes, light head only will be available through Action LED in about 6 weeks or so.
> 
> To answer your other question, yes yo will also be able to select the special mode...flash, dim or beacon.
> 
> Essentially you will be able to fully customise the light to suit your needs. You will be able to setup up two programmes for two completely different uses both accessible with a couple of simple clicks...


So both the upgraded X2 and new XS have remotes and the new UI? I just want to be clear on that.

Still, with all the hoop-la over new emitters I would like a little more info on the emitters and the expected kelvin rating.

*Any idea on the expected cost of the "lamp head only" options?* The XS will likely be out of my price range but I might be able to afford the upgraded X2.

*Oh, almost forgot, about the optics...*
What optics are coming with the lamps? I like tighter beam patterns. Is there going to be other optics ( like before ) for people with different preferences? It would be a complete drag to buy a new lamp only to find out that it didn't have the throw of the previous model ( although I doubt that will be the case ) I truly expect a brighter lamp with more spill and more throw.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

I saw these new and updated lights at Interbike last week. They are sweet. Lots of nice upgrades even to the existing models. New emitters, new programming, redesigned switch, high capacity battery options, & more.
Yes, we'll have the first shipment as soon as they are available with lighthead only and battery options part of the mix. 
The XS looks like it will come stock with 2 spot and 1 flood optic installed with additional optics available. As soon as I have one in my hands I'll do a distribution test with each combination.
From what I saw at the show the color temperature will be the same as before, some where around 6000K. They are using the U2 bin of the XM-L2 so these are the top of the line. One of the advantages of these XM-L2's is that they hold up to heat better which makes them very well suited to our use.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> It also features our new custom optics which give 10% better performance than the previous ones.


Are the new optics compatitable with the older X2 and X1 models? If so can they be purchased on their own?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> I saw these new and updated lights at Interbike last week. They are sweet. Lots of nice upgrades even to the existing models. New emitters, new programming, redesigned switch, high capacity battery options, & more.
> Yes, we'll have the first shipment as soon as they are available with lighthead only and battery options part of the mix.
> The XS looks like it will come stock with 2 spot and 1 flood optic installed with additional optics available. As soon as I have one in my hands I'll do a distribution test with each combination.
> *From what I saw at the show the color temperature will be the same as before, some where around 6000K. They are using the U2 bin of the XM-L2 so these are the top of the line.* One of the advantages of these XM-L2's is that they hold up to heat better which makes them very well suited to our use.


Sweet!...that answers that question. Looks like I'll be on board for an upgraded X2. Not that I really need the extra output, for me the lure is the upgraded user interface that should be "Perfect".

I'm also impressed that the Gloworm people are rating the new X2 at 1500 lumen. I don't think they would do that if they really didn't feel that the lamp actually produced that much OTF.

For those people who have the bucks to purchase an XS...well...I think you will get one heck of a nice lamp. Of that I have no doubt.

Jim, Thanks for the feedback. I'll be watching/waiting to see how much the "Lamp head only" options are.

*posted by pucked up*


> Are the new optics compatitable with the older X2 and X1 models? If so can they be purchased on their own?


I'll second that question.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> It also features our new custom optics which give 10% better performance than the previous ones.


I hate to be a pain here but, are these new optics 10% better using the old emitters (XM-L's)? Or are they 10% better with the new emitters (XM-L2's)? If it's with the new XM-L2's you really can not make that claim as the newer XM-L2's are 20% brighter.

You'll need to test the new optics with the old emitters to see if there are any gains. I'm hoping there is.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

If I have it right, and I'm 95% sure I do, the new optics are 10% better regardless of what emitter they are on. No optic or reflector is perfect. The best polished aluminum reflectors reflect about 90% of the light that hits them. Optics lose light that leaks out the sides and is absorbed by the material. They seem to vary widely in efficiency. Gloworm has worked with their optic designer to come up with a 10% improvement in OTF efficiency. I'll let Gloworm confirm but I'm 95% sure these new optics are backwards compatable with existing X2's so you could get this improvement by just switching optics. The new LED's and the new optics will give you even more.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

I'd like to buy an X1 and X2, but it sounds like I should wait for the new versions. Do I understand correctly that they'll be available in about 6 weeks?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> 2014 prices on other units are as follows:
> 
> Cx 600 lumen $129
> X1 950 lumen $209
> ...


$259 is that with a 4-cell battery?

What about the XS at $359, seems like that should come with a 6 cell battery.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey all, passing through Yosemite National Park as I write this......the new optics are appx 10% brighter regardless of the emitter, well actually we tested them with the previous emitters. So all up increase is including optics and new emitters.

Unfortunately the new optics a not backwards compatible, to get an increased output we needed to lengthen the optics by 1.2mm and play around with the interior design also.

The X2 will be powered using a 5800 mAhr 4 cell battery. The XS will also be powered by a 4 cell battery.........a 6800mAhr battery, using new 3400 Panasonic cells.

Additionally we are using the XM-L2 U2 LED....The brightest bin available.

Cheers

Bruce


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

Bruce,

When will the GoPro mount be available in the US? I saw a pic from Interbike and would really like to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

yoeddy said:


> I'd like to buy an X1 and X2, but it sounds like I should wait for the new versions. Do I understand correctly that they'll be available in about 6 weeks?


New versions of the X1 and X2 should be here in 3-4 weeks. 
Two reasons you may not want to wait. The prices (on our site) are going up about 10% with the new lights, and I'm offering a 10% discount (from the current price) on existing stock. Discount Code MTBR-GLO.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The new X1 and X2 are on the way and should arrive before the end of the week. Listings should go up tonight.


----------



## jbn_designs (Jul 6, 2013)

Any news on the XS model?


----------



## rotaholic (Feb 17, 2013)

Wondering if someone can help me, I just received my X2 V3 and I love it, have used it twice, but I think its faulty (unless im doing something wrong) when cycling through the lights power settings it gets stuck on full and then wont turn off. The only way to turn it off is to pull the power pack, then it wont turn on and the only way is to hold the button in for 15 seconds to reset the light.

After a reset the light works ok again for a few more cycles but then locks again on the highest cycle and wont turn off. I only press the button once to change cycles and I wait a good 10 seconds between presses. I love the light but this is so frustrating


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Rotaholic,

Sounds like you have a problem. If you got the light from us let me know and we'll get a new one on the way to you. If not, contact who ever you got it from and a replacement light head should be simple.


----------



## rotaholic (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey thanks for the quick response Jim, I purchased the light here in New Zealand but wasn't sure if it was user error. I will contact the store I got it from for an exchange/warrenty. Thanks again


----------



## pstanbis (May 8, 2014)

Hi all, quick question for those who use this light on different bikes regularly (eg, MTB and Commute, on the same day) Is it possible to replace the pivot screw with a thumbscrew of some type ? it seems to me there must be a quicker/easier way of switching between helmet and bars ?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

pstanbis said:


> Hi all, quick question for those who use this light on different bikes regularly (eg, MTB and Commute, on the same day) Is it possible to replace the pivot screw with a thumbscrew of some type ? it seems to me there must be a quicker/easier way of switching between helmet and bars ?


No reason you couldn't leave the helmet mount bracket on the helmet and just unscrew the mounting bolt. It might be hard to find a thumb screw with the right thread. (I'll have to check on what that is tomorrow) you could also put the O-ring mount on the light and use a Gemini or Magicshine O-ring type helmet mount but you would lose the low profile of the Gloworm mount.


----------



## pstanbis (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the swift reply ! 
Yes, leaving the mount on the helmet was the plan. I hadn't considered the gemini helmet mount though. The DUO was the alternative to getting the X2, and the mount doesn't look too much more bulky than the X2 native mount. 
Re. the thumbscrew, I haven't got the light in front of me, but I kind of assumed it was just an M4 or M5 bolt - was mainly wondering if the light body would suffer, given that it would be screwed/unscrewed at least 4 times a week, at least during the winter months, and also if the clamping pressure would be sufficient with 'finger tight'.

Many Thanks, once again.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

pstanbis said:


> Thanks for the swift reply !
> Yes, leaving the mount on the helmet was the plan. I hadn't considered the gemini helmet mount though. The DUO was the alternative to getting the X2, and the mount doesn't look too much more bulky than the X2 native mount.
> Re. the thumbscrew, I haven't got the light in front of me, but I kind of assumed it was just an M4 or M5 bolt - was mainly wondering if the light body would suffer, given that it would be screwed/unscrewed at least 4 times a week, at least during the winter months, and also if the clamping pressure would be sufficient with 'finger tight'.
> 
> Many Thanks, once again.


Yes, finger tight with a thumb screw would do the job. Your tightening against a couple of O-rings to provide friction. Keep a little grease on the threads and they should be fine as long as your careful and don't get them crossed.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

pstanbis said:


> ...was mainly wondering if the light body would suffer, given that it would be screwed/unscrewed at least 4 times a week, at least during the winter months...


2 lightheads would solve that


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

PeterG said:


> 2 lightheads would solve that


I like the way you think.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

*DIY remote control handlebar mount*

DIY remote control handlebar mount made from BBB Easyfit bicycle bell and 3M™ Dual Lock™ Recloseable Fastener . I replaced original velcro hooks on remote control with 3M Dual Lock and the same fastener was used for handlebar mount. Eeasy to do, very nice fit to handlebars, rock solid. 
Bruce, what do you think about such mount as a standard accessory?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Gloworm Switch Mount*

Gloworm has now come out with a mount for their remote switch. Attaching the flat bottom switch to a round handlebar with the included velcro patches has been a less than perfect solution. This new switch mount zip-ties to your bar to give you a secure, flat surface. There now standard with all Gloworm light or available separately if you need an extra or want one for an older light.
Find it HERE


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: Wow, almost as good as my solution .


----------



## greasyrider (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there. Is there a gopro mount?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> Gloworm has now come out with a mount for their remote switch. Attaching the flat bottom switch to a round handlebar with the included velcro patches has been a less than perfect solution. This new switch mount zip-ties to your bar to give you a secure, flat surface. There now standard with all Gloworm light or available separately if you need an extra or want one for an older light.
> Find it HERE


Looks like a nice solution, and glad to see the company continually improving.

I've had great luck using these velcro tie wraps. Also let's me position/rotate the switch if needed and doesn't leave any adhesive residue/portion on the bar when not in use.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

greasyrider said:


> Hi there. Is there a gopro mount?


Gloworm is indeed working on a quick release mount that is compatible with GoPro mounts. I don't have an exact date for availability but it should be soon. Individual brackets will be available to convert current lights. Future head strap will use this quick release bracket. It will also be possible to add a QR bracket to existing head straps.


----------



## greasyrider (Jul 13, 2008)

That's great Jim, thanks for the response. I thought I'd seen something about this ages ago but thought you might have some licensing issues.
Glad to hear that it's coming along, and look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Skarajew (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey lads,

On my X2's the indicator is stuck on the 20% red mark. And doesn’t turn off either?

Is it possible to reset the battery level circuit? Charging it to full and attempting to drain it to nothing currently

Regards,


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Skarajew said:


> Hey lads,
> 
> On my X2's the indicator is stuck on the 20% red mark. And doesn't turn off either?
> 
> ...


Hey, have just received your email. You'll need to return it to the retailer from which you brought it. They will warranty it. Any issues, drop me another email and we can sort it out for you. Cheers


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*X2 plus triple*

FWIW, I thought I'd try a photo with my new smart phone on tonight's ride. Gloworm X2 is on the bars and a D/X triple Solarstorm clone on the helmet, both on high. Photo didn't turn out as good as I first thought but then again the phone's screen is HD. Not bad though considering I'm not using a tripod.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Directed toward ActionLED:*

Jim, I've noticed on my last couple rides that ( at least once every ride ) that I will inadvertently enter the "Stepless adjustment" menu while changing modes on the fly. This usually happens when I am riding fast and switching from standard low to high. *To do that fast I have to hit the remote button TWICE in order to skip medium.* Problem is if you hit the remote button *twice VERY QUICKLY* the lamp enters the Stepless program mode. Kind of a buzz kill when in a hairy situation. When it happens you have to stop and reset the mode which is very much a buzz kill. I know not to change modes so fast but sometimes I get caught up in the moment. I know that there were some changes to the user interface with the newer model. Do the new versions still work the same way? Have there been any other complaints?

Going forward I suppose I could try setting my modes ( L-H-M- ...). That might work but if I'm in mid-mode and want high I'm back to double pressing the switch ( slowly ) again and more often than not I like using the mid-mode for general all around riding. ( low I use for slow climbs and yes I use low a lot too ) I'd rather not mess with my mode set-up because I like the current set-up. Sometimes my finger though has a mind of its' own. Would be great if there were some kind of way to lock the stepless feature while riding. Any thoughts?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Cat,

I will pass the thought on to Gloworm. I've done that myself occasionally. I assume you know that if you double tap when you start up the light you only have two brightness modes. If you find yourself in programming mode, an easy way out is just to unplug the battery for a moment. It reverts back to how it was.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ...Any thoughts?


Using of 2-level mode (Medium - Max) for riding  with customized Medium according to your taste.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> Cat,
> 
> I will pass the thought on to Gloworm. I've done that myself occasionally. I assume you know that if you double tap when you start up the light you only have two brightness modes. If you find yourself in programming mode, an easy way out is just to unplug the battery for a moment. It reverts back to how it was.


Yes, I know Double tap start up for the two mode menu.

Pulling the plug would be a simple fix but you still have to stop the bike. For people who race perhaps the better option is to use the two mode setting and program the ( press hold ) sub mode to low power for the slow climbs.

Yes, please pass the idea of a "programming lockout" setting on to Gloworm. With lockout in place the lamp could likely change modes very rapidly just like the earlier editions. If you get any positive feedback on this idea let me know as I'm likely their favorite fanCAt.


----------



## Oppet (Jan 12, 2007)

Anybody bought x2 from crgmoto? 
I bought it 2 weeks ago, asked some questions via email, got instant answer. 
Payed with paypal, and asked for tracking code after 1week and now he doesnt answer at all, ive send like 3 mails after that. Thinking on disputing with paypal.

And its getting dark here


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I tried to ask twice at crgmoto about purchase of X2 lighthead only, but haven't received any reply, so finally ordered from Fooh.eu - great communication, offer and service, so bought X2 + X1 finally .


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Oppet said:


> Anybody bought x2 from crgmoto?
> I bought it 2 weeks ago, asked some questions via email, got instant answer.
> Payed with paypal, and asked for tracking code after 1week and now he doesnt answer at all, ive send like 3 mails after that. Thinking on disputing with paypal.
> 
> And its getting dark here


Hi Teppo - it was shipped over a week ago as notified by email. Please check your spam folder.

Peter - sorry, not sure what went wrong there.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Oppet - thanks for letting me know it arrived. International post can sometimes be slower than expected.


----------



## Oppet (Jan 12, 2007)

No problemo. Now doing second charging, first load it show fuel gauge only to 40% when it stopped charging. But we will see

Edit.. seems to work fine now


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update. It would be worth checking that the plug adapter that slides on to the charger is pushed in to place with a click so that it is flush with the bottom of the main charger body.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Am almost certain there was talk of a gopro mount for the X2. And seems like they have this available along with the light. Anybody knows where to purchase just the gopro mount?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

bapski said:


> Am almost certain there was talk of a gopro mount for the X2. And seems like they have this available along with the light. Anybody knows where to purchase just the gopro mount?


We should have them in a week or two.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> We should have them in a week or two.


Thanks. Just about the right time. Night-riding will be here soon.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The new Gloworm Quick Release mounts have arrived. They will be included with all X1's and X2's orders and are available separately HERE. The head straps now use the same mount. They are compatible with the Go-Pro QR brackets. The helmet bracket is designed to me mounted with a velcro strap but there are also adhesive mounts readily available such as HERE.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Wahooo! Ordered! And cant wait!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> The new Gloworm Quick Release mounts have arrived. They will be included with all X1's and X2's orders and are available separately.


Jim

What's the difference between the X1 and X2 helmet mounts. It looks like the latter has a wider base?

Tim


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Wombat said:


> Jim
> 
> What's the difference between the X1 and X2 helmet mounts. It looks like the latter has a wider base?
> 
> Tim


Correct. The wider X2 has a wider base so either light is centered over the mounting bracket.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

bapski said:


> Wahooo! Ordered! And cant wait!


Recieved my gopro helmet mount bracket.

From what i understand from action-led website, it says it includes a velcro strap.










The one i received did not come with any velcro strap. Did i understand wrong?

update:

also ordered the Gloworm quick release bracket and right away encountered quality issues.

the quick release bracket is attached to a modified gopro mount by a screw that goes into a nut. while attaching the quick release mount to the helmet mount bracket the screw came loose and came off. i thought it just needed further tightening but no matter how i tried to screw it in to its nut, it just would not tighten!.

just decided to glue the assembly which i hope will solve the problem.

i have not tried to fit my X1 yet to the bracket and hopefully i would not have issues on that aspect.

also noticed the picture of the gopro mount on the action-led website comes with a washer which i hoped the mount i ordered will come with the washer included.

as this washer is small and is easy to misplace, i just thought i would not have to bother to look for a replacement since i thought the gopro mount would have the washer included (as pictured).


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like we have some details to work out. 
You should have had a strap for the alloy helmet mount that came with your light. I'll have to see if I have straps to include. 
The washer you are seeing is the larger O-ring of which there are a couple of spares in the small parts bag that comes with the set. You can also use the one off of the alloy mount you are replacing. 
I'll send you a replacement mount for the one with the stripped threads and inspect the ones we have here.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Action LED Lights said:


> Looks like we have some details to work out.
> You should have had a strap for the alloy helmet mount that came with your light. I'll have to see if I have straps to include.
> The washer you are seeing is the larger O-ring of which there are a couple of spares in the small parts bag that comes with the set. You can also use the one off of the alloy mount you are replacing.
> I'll send you a replacement mount for the one with the stripped threads and inspect the ones we have here.


Thanks


----------



## db_010 (Jul 27, 2006)

Anybody else have trouble with the new Gloworm quick release mounts? The large velcro band the Gloworm system uses to fasten the helmet mount to the helmet irritates my head, so I purchased a genuine Gopro vented helmet mount. Sliding the Gloworm quick release into and out of the genuine Gopro mount is a bit of a project. It's difficult enough to nearly defeat the purpose of "quick release". It's more like a friction fit than a slip fit.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

db_010 said:


> Anybody else have trouble with the new Gloworm quick release mounts? The large velcro band the Gloworm system uses to fasten the helmet mount to the helmet irritates my head, so I purchased a genuine Gopro vented helmet mount. Sliding the Gloworm quick release into and out of the genuine Gopro mount is a bit of a project. It's difficult enough to nearly defeat the purpose of "quick release". It's more like a friction fit than a slip fit.


I looked at a number of the ones we have in stock here and they go together well. (though a little silicone spray makes it easier) Being a new product I would be interested if anyone else is having trouble. bapski above did have one with a small bump on the center rib. You might look for that and sand it down. 
Using 2 straps, one on either side, might work better to fasten the mount to your helmet. If you pull the pads out before installing it shouldn't rub on your head. We do also have self-adhesive ones.


----------



## db_010 (Jul 27, 2006)

To clarify, the two parts from Action-Led fit together nicely and clip in and out easily. Compatibility of the Gloworm male clip with a genuine Gopro female clip / helmet mount is what I'm having trouble with, but I've only tried the one Gopro mount. I'll see if I can tinker with it to figure it out someday when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
Could someone confirm the switching off of the X1 or X2 latest models

*to turn off the x1,
holD the remote switch.
the light will cycle through SM, then
it will turn off. *
Does this means that the light will go through the flash mode before turning off. ie your light going from your steady chosen ouput to a flashes then eventually turning off! I hope I have misunderstood this and the light will turn off without flashing like some light do (very annoying to me)

Also do they have a memory, ie if you are in high and you turn off the light for a few minutes, when you turn it back on would it still be on high or would you be back to what ever your first set mode was?

Bearing in mind the difference in price between an X1 and X2 with the twin cell battery pack which one would be better choice as an helmet light. Thanks


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Skyraider59 said:


> Hi Guys
> Could someone confirm the switching off of the X1 or X2 latest models
> 
> *to turn off the x1,
> ...


You have it right in that the light will cycle through Special Mode and then turn off. What that special mode is depends on which program your in (2 levels or 3) or what you have the special mode programed to be. (you can select from dim, flash, or beacon) The only way to avoid the special mode is to unplug the battery.
No, the light does not remember which brightness level you where in. It always starts in the first level, which can also be programed to be what ever you want. (Such as Hi-Med-Low or Low, Med, Hi)


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

In case you missed it in the XS thread, Gloworm now has a new wide angle optic available.









We will be including one of these with all Gloworm lights we sell from this point on and have them available for existing owners HERE.
It does an excellent job of spreading the light horizontally only, not up in the trees were you don't need it. Add one or two of these to customize the light to suit your needs.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Jim, I am glad to see they have a wide angle which works better than the flood from before. My question is, how would it be running a wide and the spot in the X2? Planning to order and X1 from you soon, so I am trying to decide if running the spot in the X1 on helmet and 2 wides in the X2 on the bars would be better than one spot, one wide in the X2 with the spot in the X1 as well. Have you run any tests with that configuration?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The graph above shows the light distribution with spot-spot and wide-wide. If you have one of each the curve would be half way between. Which way you set it up is personal preference. The light will come with one wide optic. If you order one extra your options are open.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well that would make sense, guess I was overthinking it. Looks like I will be ordering one extra and seeing which works best for me. Thanks Jim!


----------



## russsssss (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys long time lurker on here but first post. I have the X2 and XS combo. Been running the X2 for a while and recently it has been playing up. It went back once and they replaced the battery. Now last night it looks like a wire has come loose. When you have any slight movement the light goes off. Kind of annoying just wondering if anyone else has had the X2 do this and what the solution was. Thanks russ


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Russ

It sounds like you have a broken connection in the cable. This can be repaired.

Get hold of Jim at Action LED Lights, he has the required spare parts.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## russsssss (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks bruce I got in Australia the lbs just sent it back again and the distributor is going to replace. Should have the new one tomorrow. Will let you know how I go.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Just wondering if there is going to be a neutral white retrofit as was talked about on one of the other threads here? I like the idea of this or even just updated emitter options as these are quality lights and I hate how fast led technology evolves and it seems like every year improvements are made in output and efficiency. If I could upgrade my older x2 to newer specs for a reasonable cost every couple seasons it would be a great incentive to choose that over similarly priced lights. Kind of like the valentine one radar detector, the basic design didn't change in at least 15 years, but you can send it in for updates for like 75 dollars rather than paying 450 for a new one every time they improve it


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

manbeer said:


> Just wondering if there is going to be a neutral white retrofit as was talked about on one of the other threads here? I like the idea of this or even just updated emitter options as these are quality lights and I hate how fast led technology evolves and it seems like every year improvements are made in output and efficiency. If I could upgrade my older x2 to newer specs for a reasonable cost every couple seasons it would be a great incentive to choose that over similarly priced lights. Kind of like the valentine one radar detector, the basic design didn't change in at least 15 years, but you can send it in for updates for like 75 dollars rather than paying 450 for a new one every time they improve it


We should have new LED's in a couple of weeks. I'll post when they arrive. If you just want to upgrade I should be able to go with either color.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Jim, you're the man!


----------



## mongreluc (Aug 9, 2014)

From personal experience there is very little difference between the spot and the wide in the X1 except for the throw 
The x2 and the xs are both awesome lights I have spots in the x2 and 2 floods and a spot in the xs



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russsssss (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi bruce
Just letting you k n of the distributor replaced my light so all is good now. Cherrs Russ


----------



## Dangeroo0 (Apr 15, 2015)

db_010 said:


> Anybody else have trouble with the new Gloworm quick release mounts? The large velcro band the Gloworm system uses to fasten the helmet mount to the helmet irritates my head, so I purchased a genuine Gopro vented helmet mount. Sliding the Gloworm quick release into and out of the genuine Gopro mount is a bit of a project. It's difficult enough to nearly defeat the purpose of "quick release". It's more like a friction fit than a slip fit.


Yeah the Gloworm velcro strap irritates my head too. The Gloworm X2 mount is cheap rubbish and mine broke tonight on only its third use. I tried to dury rig the light with the velcro strap and that broke too! So my ride ended early with me riding back to the car with the light in my hand.

Got home and decided to do some investigation with my Go Pro Camera mounts. The Gloworm X2 bracket pushes into the Go Pro mount but is almost impossible to remove again, the tolerances do not match! So, I will be using a Go Pro Helmet strap and will have to make my own bracket tomorrow to fit the light to the Go Pro mount, I do not trust the Gloworm bracket enough to risk ruining another night ride.


----------



## SlSto (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone know whether the Lupine Piko Gopro adaptor would work with the Gloworm x2? It looks like it should.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

One nice thing about working with a company like Gloworm is they are always paying attention and respond quickly when ever a problem surfaces.
They have just released a redesigned QR bracket. The tolerances have been tweaked to improve the fit, the material has been changed to make the snap arms a little more flexible, and the vertical arm has been beefed up to make it stronger.
Were swapping out the parts in all sets sold from now on. If your having a problem PM me and I'll get a new pair out to you.

I've also found that a little silicone spray really helps with getting them apart.

I'll see what can be done with the velcro straps.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the old, non QR bracket and am very happy with it. Only problem is that I always switch lights and the helmet mount for all my others is different. Would switch to a gopro style setup for all but I love the low profile of this one


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

The GP-QR mount has the same low profile At the most it's a couple of mm higher.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

In that case, how much for the new setup? I need to send in my x2 anyway for the NW swap may as well update it all. Looking forward to my XS


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I'm guessing the upgrade is only available for Gloworm products? It would be awesome to upgrade my Gemini Olympia at the same time. Both lights were purchased from Action LED.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Derekbob that's the same setup I normally run. Once I get a bit more confident (I break everything ) I'm gonna try to reflow some NW xm-l2 emitters on the olympia. It should be a nice improvement over my old xm-l t6 or whatever it has


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

derekbob said:


> I'm guessing the upgrade is only available for Gloworm products? It would be awesome to upgrade my Gemini Olympia at the same time. Both lights were purchased from Action LED.


Derekbob, 
Sorry, I am getting the led's pre-assembled on Gloworm boards.


----------



## Dangeroo0 (Apr 15, 2015)

*New bracket made to fit Go Pro Helmet Mount*

Made a bracket to fit the Gloworm X2 to the Go Pro Helmet Mount, this is much more comfortable as the velcro strap does not cut into the forehead due to the Go Pro Helmet Mount having two seperate straps to the side, also the light galvanised bracket I made is a lot stronger than the plastic X2 bracket that failed last night, also easy to adjust the level with the Go Pro tightening screw. Its nothing flash but very functional.


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I had been looking for a way to quickly (and securely) mount my Gloworm lights to my handlebar. I often switch between the X1 and X2 depending on what I'm riding. I have a K-Edge Garmin mount that includes a GoPro mount. I found these on Amazon that allow you to use the GoPro quick release to a GoPro mount:

Amazon.com : Rec-mounts Gopro Camera Conversion Adapter Standard Gp(gopro)-quick-release Buckle[gp-gp-q] : Camera & Photo

Here's a photo of the setup on my road bike. Just posting for someone looking for a similar solution. BTW, I've been a Gloworm user for nearly 4 years now...great lights!


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

allenpg said:


> I had been looking for a way to quickly (and securely) mount my Gloworm lights to my handlebar. I often switch between the X1 and X2 depending on what I'm riding. I have a K-Edge Garmin mount that includes a GoPro mount. I found these on Amazon that allow you to use the GoPro quick release to a GoPro mount:
> 
> Amazon.com : Rec-mounts Gopro Camera Conversion Adapter Standard Gp(gopro)-quick-release Buckle[gp-gp-q] : Camera & Photo
> 
> ...


A similar and more compact setup could be had with the Morsa Mount. A Garmin mount on one side and the GoPro QR mount on the other. You could then snap the light directly in the GoPro mount without the need for the bulky double pivots.
Morsa Mounting System ? Action-LED-Lights


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Damn...didn't know about that mount. Thanks for the info. I already have the K-Edge mounts. Looks like a good solution for various lights, cameras, Garmin, etc. FYI, to other users, go with Action LED Lights for your Gloworm lights...great service and fast shipping!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dangeroo0 said:


> Made a bracket to fit the Gloworm X2 to the Go Pro Helmet Mount, this is much more comfortable as the velcro strap does not cut into the forehead due to the Go Pro Helmet Mount having two seperate straps to the side, also the light galvanised bracket I made is a lot stronger than the plastic X2 bracket that failed last night, also easy to adjust the level with the Go Pro tightening screw. Its nothing flash but very functional.
> 
> ]


 I do like it, an easy conversion, a coat of black spray would make this look as standard equipment. I got the 2015 model last December and within a week the standard plastic bracket arm felt to bits by the screw head, Glow worm was very good and send me an updated replacement, this is wider and stronger and I have not had any problem but I am sure if I do hit a branch, this will snap! This is the reason why I got so low. I mainly do forest singletracks. I am using a velcro strap from a Twofish Lockblocks Bicycle Mount. I am also using a unbranded two cell battery pack mounted to the rear of my helmet so that I am not wired in. Most of my rides are about 2h long and I switch the X2 on only on the downhill or technical sections, so I have enough runtime out of the two cells, much more user friendly that being wired in and still very light! A lot of our guys from our MTB cycling clubs are using cheap Chinese lights, but they don't realise how much better the Gloworm X2 lights are, this is the type of light that need to be tried to understand that this is well worth the money! I also have a Yinding and a Solarstorm X2, both a lot cheaper for a lot of lights, but they are not as good as the GW X2. Love that remote switch, so user friendly. Here a few photos of my rig.


----------

